#ubuntu-za 2011-02-21
<superfly> hey Symmetria, it's your birthday, happy birthday!
<nlsthzn> cool, happy b day Symmetria.... and good morning superfly
<superfly> heya nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> brb, got to assit the wife in a "game" ... her mouse control not the best :D
<Kilos> morning superfly and every one else
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: you're late... did you oversleep? :-P
<Kilos> hehe i was up at 4 to great debs when she got home from work then went back to sleep
<Kilos> hiya corrie206 howzit
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hows arab land
<nlsthzn> In unrest it would seem :)
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> saw on the idiot box
<Kilos> doesnt look good
<nlsthzn> interesting times
<Kilos> anyone know how to tell xchat to use alsa. i have removed pulseaudio
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hello, xchat, how are you? Fine thanks... please use also kthxbai
<nlsthzn> *alsa
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> with pidgin when you use pulse it closes pidgin now and again
<Kilos> if you change it to alsa probs gone
<Kilos> here  in xchat it asks if you want to use an external sound playing program
<superfly> Maaz: google for xchat use alsa
<Maaz> superfly: "XChat | Linux App Finder" http://linuxappfinder.com/package/xchat :: "Debian -- Details of package xchat in sid" http://packages.debian.org/sid/xchat :: "Debian -- Details of package xchat in squeeze" http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/xchat :: "Bug #249: Маскировка пакетов и обновление" http://www.calculate-linux.org/issues/249 :: "Gentoo Wiki Archives - FAQ_USE_Flags" http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/FAQ_
<Kilos> but i think you need to give it the path to alsa
<superfly> nope, that doesn't work
<Kilos> and thats got me
<Kilos> with pidgin there a button called method and when pressed it gives a choice
<superfly> Kilos: which version of xchat do you have, the gnome-ified version, or the normal version
<Kilos> the normal one superfly 
<Kilos> i dont like the gnome one
<Kilos> if i go search files
<Kilos> i find lotsa alsa files in /usr
<Kilos> but dunno which one to use or even if thats the right way
<superfly> no, that's not the right thing
<superfly> you need to select a device usually
<superfly> Kilos: what's the version number of your xchat?
<Kilos> i look if there anything in /dev
<Kilos> i dunno how to find that superfly 
<Kilos> lo zerlgi 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: should have info in help/about
<superfly> Kilos: x-chat should use alsa automatically
<nlsthzn> version number etc
<Kilos> 2.8.6
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<superfly> Kilos: otherwise, select "external program" and type in /usr/bin/aplay
<Kilos> i had to tell pidgin to use alsa
<Kilos> maybe evrything uses pulse as default
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: probably... you probably need to tell gnome to use alsa
 * nlsthzn strokes Quassel and it purrs back contently
 * zerlgi waves at ubuntu-za's
<Kilos> i go look if there a plugin in synaptic
 * superfly strokes OSSv4 and Quassel
<superfly> hi zerlgi
<superfly> Kilos: run gconf or whatever it is, and look for a sound section
<Kilos> also i am using karmic
<Kilos> everything working well
<nlsthzn> what does ubuntu/kubuntu use for sound by default, alsa or pulse?
<zerlgi> pulse
<nlsthzn> zerlgi: thx... I have never had issues with pulse then :)
<Kilos> pulse
<Kilos> before only prob i had with alsa was pidgin
<Kilos> i mean pulse
<Kilos> i member superfly  saying its the first thing he killed. and didnt know why
<superfly> nlsthzn: actually, both
<superfly> PulseAudio is a solution looking for a problem that no one has
<nlsthzn> hmmm....
<superfly> but now both Ubuntu and Kubuntu seem to think that they can't function without it
<superfly> and in Kubuntu, it means that you have ZERO control over your volume
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now since i removed pulse my volume button also gone
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> I seem to have very good volume control in Kubuntu?
<Kilos> later. i try add xchat-xsys
<superfly> nlsthzn: how many volume controls do you have? with pulse you get 1 - I want to be able to set my individual channels
<nlsthzn> superfly: only one it seems... then again that is as many as I need/want :p
<Kilos> what does ctcp sound mean?
<kbmonkey> hi superfly, is this through alsamixer? :)
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, KDE's default volume control applet, KMix
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos and everyone
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> i got it
<Kilos> told xchat to use that ctcp sound
<kbmonkey> aah okay. man I'm sleepy today, but I just had to watch dexter!
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> '<
<nlsthzn> Busy looking at the requirements of setting up a LoCo for the UAE again... this definitly feels like eating a elephant :D
<Cantide> has anyone experienced missing ibus icons?
<marcog> nlsthzn: do you have much support there?
<nlsthzn> marcog: there is a group which is actually becoming more and more active here in the UAE but so far they don't seem to be biting on the whole "official" loco thing...
<marcog> roughly how many people?
<nlsthzn> here is a link to the group and what they have been up to in the last 4-6 months
<nlsthzn> http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/
<nlsthzn> I think getting the group and there activities on the loco's list is a great way to attract more like minded ppl
<marcog> so 14 signed-up to attend the installfest
<marcog> that's pretty solid
<marcog> for a new group
<marcog> i think you need to have a word with drubin about the usefullness of being an official loco
<nlsthzn> most all are locoted in the same city, Dubai... and there is an older inactive group http://www.meetup.com/uaelug/ with many people from there also helping/attending
<nlsthzn> funny thing is I have not been able to attend anything yet as I live to far away :(
<nlsthzn> marcog: will try and catch drubin when he is online again 
<marcog> nlsthzn: i get the feeling this will fall apart quickly if you're the one driving it when you can't attend events
<marcog> perhaps leave the others who are attending to drive it their way for now?
<marcog> and try get a small group nearby where you are
<nlsthzn> well I won't say I am driving anything to be honest... I did provide a "spark" :D just trying to assist as best I can...
<marcog> then if that works, then look into forming an official loco
<nlsthzn> marcog: ok... will give them this year to make or break and take it from there?
<marcog> perhaps, i dunno i just get the gut feeling you might annoy them if they're already resisting becoming an official loco
<nlsthzn> true... I must also remember everything here runs on the speed of mud
<marcog> haha!
<drubin> Reminder about meeing later
<drubin> meeting
<marcog> drubin: sadly, i will probably miss it again :/
<marcog> somehow i always have something else at the time
<nlsthzn> I almost forget :)
<nlsthzn> forgot
<kbmonkey> I finish class at 7 so Ill make it this time drubin 
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: care to bump Maaz up to current 0.1?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much cocooncrash my good good friend
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: Done
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: thanks :)
<nlsthzn> I don't seem to be part of ubuntu-za according to launchpad... eh?
<nlsthzn> Ah... I am a "pending" member https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members ... I demand a SHRUBARY!
<drubin> nlsthzn: never got email notificationw ill accept later or during the meeting :)
<kbmonkey> pad slaan - I'll be back for the meeting 
<nlsthzn> drubin: thanks :D
<nlsthzn> the meeting will be how late tonight btw?
<drubin> short i hope 
<drubin> there is nothing on the agenda
<nlsthzn> drubin: lol, time of start?
<superfly> 7:30 SAST
<nlsthzn> superfly: thanks... had a look on ubuntu-za.org but could not find the info :/
<superfly> nlsthzn: it's usually on the mailing list
<marcog> drubin: nothing on the agenda? what agenda are you looking at? ;P
<nlsthzn> superfly: yup, that is where I saw it a few days ago (but forgot about it there :p) thx again (still, the site would make sense to have the same info)
<drubin> nlsthzn: the one in the email
<drubin> and there are stuff i hope
<nlsthzn> drubin: lol, suspect that was meant for superfly ;)
<nuvolari> oh oh! meeting tonight.
 * nuvolari pins his earlobe to his laptop
 * tumbleweed waves goodby to tenet
<drubin> marcog: there is stuff on the agenda for the meeting
<drubin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20110221
<Morganvd> howdie all
<kbmonkey> hello
<arthurrilke> hi there
<drubin> hi arthurrilke  welcome
<arthurrilke> thanks
<drubin> marcog: you joining right?
<drubin> mostly because you added stuff to the agenda
<drubin> Maaz: list permissions for drubin
<Maaz> drubin: What?
<drubin> Maaz: help with permissions
<Maaz> drubin: I use the following features for bot accounts and permissions: accounts and auth
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<drubin> Maaz: how do I use permissions
<Maaz> drubin: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean auth or test
<drubin> Maaz: how do I use permissions auth
<Maaz> drubin: Adds and removes authentication credentials and permissions. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<Maaz>   auth <credential>
<Maaz>   (grant|revoke|remove) <permission> (to|from|on) <username> [when authed]
<Maaz>   permissions [for <username>]
<Maaz>   list permissions
<drubin> Maaz: list permissions
<Maaz> drubin: Permissions: admin, chairmeeting, config, core, debug, eval, factoid, factoidadmin, feeds, karma, karmaadmin, nmap, plugins, recvmemo, regex, saydo, sendmemo, sources and summon
<tumbleweed> that's not what you want
<tumbleweed> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Permissions: chairmeeting and nmap
<drubin> Maaz: Announce meeting in 5mins
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! meeting in 5mins
<tumbleweed> ^ that's what you want
 * nlsthzn lurks
<drubin> tumbleweed: I have chairmeeting
<drubin> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> drubin: Permissions: admin, chairmeeting, factoidadmin, karmaadmin, saydo, sources and soures
<drubin>  tumbleweed oops just saw it wasn't listing my permissions :)
<drubin> arthurrilke: Hey did you join to lurk around the meeting? Or did you need any or any thing?
<arthurrilke> here for the meeting, was I supposed to sign up somewhere first?
 * kbmonkey sips tea mmmm
<Morganvd> um yeah
<Morganvd> should i sign up
<drubin> arthurrilke: No not at all :) just wondering if you needed help with any thing
<arthurrilke> drubin: i'm quite alright, but thanks for asking:)
<drubin> Ok going to give it another 5mins waiting for people, Also I would like something to drink
<superfly> ohi
 * nlsthzn also has a spot of tea
<kbmonkey> ohi superfly 
<kbmonkey> its an irc tea party
 * Banlam prefers coffee
 * maiatoday is eating an almond magnum
<superfly> wow, for a short-notice meeting, we sure have a number of folks here
<drubin> it is ALL miaia
<drubin> and Queery 
<kbmonkey> I'm jealous maiatoday! :)
<Queery> hello all
<maiatoday> hello Queery 
<maiatoday> and everybody else of course
 * nlsthzn waves 
<maiatoday> our first meeting for 2011
<kbmonkey> hi Queery and nlsthzn 
<drubin> Maaz: Start meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Done
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<maiatoday> Maaz: I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Done
<drubin> Hi guys agenda for this meeting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20110221
<drubin> Maaz: I am David Rubin
<Maaz> drubin: Sure
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz: I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<Queery> maaz: i am Dewald Noeth
<Maaz> Queery: Yessir
<arthurrilke> maaz: i am Arthur Rilke
<Maaz> arthurrilke: Done
<drubin> So any one that feels like telling us who they are is free to tell the bot just like we did
<Tonberry> Maaz: i am Hendrik van Wyk
<Maaz> Tonberry: Righto
<Banlam> maazL I am Gareth Cawood
<Banlam> fail
<Banlam> maaz: I am Gareth Cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Done
<drubin> So basically welcome to any one that hasn't attended an online IRC meeting before
<cocooncrash> Maaz: I am Michael Gorven
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Okay
<kbmonkey> (For those using XChat, you can use the TAB key to auto-complete names :))
<drubin> we seem to have lots of new people and some rather old people lurking around so welcome! To the first meeting of the year
<Queery> thanx drubin
<drubin> Sorry we have been kinda slack about events/meetup/meetings but December is kinda dead time for most people
<drubin> marcog: are you around for your agenda points?
<Queery> he seems to be away
<drubin> either way moving onto point 1: Review previous minutes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101213
 * nlsthzn sees his name on the minutes and is happy :)
<drubin> maiatoday: Do you remember if you mailed the list about open office?
<maiatoday> no I didn't
<maiatoday> I remember, I didn't
<drubin> Ok it would be nice to do something like that soon since schools are actually struggling with the whole MS not renewing their licenses thing
<drubin> Maybe it would be cool if we could find some one on the OO/Libre office team to help us write something up?
<maiatoday> ok let me take that action point again
 * nlsthzn wonders, openoffice or libre office?
<tumbleweed> so, I went to a meeting with the western cape school IT support people last month
<tumbleweed> they're all pretty afraid of OSS
<drubin> tumbleweed: tell us more
 * tumbleweed was there with my supervisor, and we were doing a talk on OSS
<Tonberry> does their curriculum not require the use of ms office?
<drubin> Tonberry: yes but that can be changed.... (theoretically)
<tumbleweed> his message was "be careful, OSS doesn't guarantee lower TCO" but also that he supports it and uses it
<tumbleweed> there were all sorts of concerns and questions, but basically, I don't see much changing
<drubin> since MS is no longer free and the goverment requires that they explore FLOSS they can't make it MS specific any more
<Tonberry> oh
<tumbleweed> there aren't enough staff, and they loose the good people...
<Tonberry> cool
<Queery> i like that
<drubin> Tonberry: the problem isn't the technical exams.. it is training the teachers to be able to teach FOSS stuff
<drubin> training + supporting it
<tumbleweed> drubin: yes, but there's obviously significant motivation to stay with the status quo here
<Tonberry> ok
<nlsthzn> ppl fear change :/
<drubin> tumbleweed: true, doesn't mean we shouldn't try
<Tonberry> but it would mean that all the schools have to change and not just some of them?
<drubin> Tonberry: Most of the stuff can be done in OO provided they alter the wording/marking sheet SLIGHTLY
<tumbleweed> quite simply, switching major packages would require re-training, which iwon't be cheap
<kbmonkey> I propose we investigate current LO issues first, I heard there were a couple major stability issues
<tumbleweed> but yes, nothing will happen unless someone pushes them
<drubin> kbmonkey: stability isn't their major concern as tumbly pointed out it is the proccess/traning/money
<Tonberry> code can be fixed
<tumbleweed> and the concern that "this isn't whaht th industry uses"
<kbmonkey> so getting them to adopt OSS is the hurdle
<nlsthzn> any plan for change will have to be long term
<Banlam> are schools really concerned about what the industry uses?
<drubin> tumbleweed: I guess that is why they are pushing delphi in schools right?
<Queery> I think most of the staff knows the old ms office and OOO is very much like it, that might help get them to move over to it
<tumbleweed> Banlam: yes, schools in general are very concious of industry
<Tonberry> haha @ delphi
<drubin> Banlam: Yes they are "training students to become competent in the work place"
<Banlam> ok, they never really relayed that to us when i was in school :P
<Tonberry> i thought they were on java these days
<drubin> tumbleweed: I think education department more then schools
<drubin> Banlam: "trying" doesn't mean they are good at it :(
<Banlam> tonberry, lots of private/ieb schools are on delphi
<tumbleweed> drubin: I took industry more seriously when I was in school than I do now
<Tonberry> poor things
<drubin> I don't think us debating this in this channel right now is going to solve stuff though...
<tumbleweed> I think some good case studies would be a start
<tumbleweed> people pushing their own children's schools to experiment...
<drubin> tumbleweed: True but where/who/how do we go about that
<Queery> i agree
<drubin> Any one have any thing more on this or can we move on?
<tumbleweed> no, lets move on
<drubin> I am going to move stuff around slightly because my point effects the events for 2011
<drubin> Maaz: Topic Loco-Contact replacement
<Maaz> Current Topic: Loco-Contact replacement
<drubin> So basically over the last few months I have not been doing enough.
<drubin> maiatoday has honestly been helping me far far beyond what is required and been the driving force behind ubuntu-za (un officially)
<drubin> the problem is over the last 2 or so months maiatoday has had other more important things to be doing so has helped see so, and it started to show how little I am doing for ubuntu-za
<maiatoday> drubin is there a reference somewhere where one can see what a loco contact typically does?
<drubin> not that I was ever trying to hide it from any one, It just worked out that I did offical paper work stuffs and maia did an amazing job at events
<Queery> what is the official structure of the loco team
<nlsthzn> understandable, this is all above and beyond stuff...
<drubin> Queery: We don't have one (and I don't think we should)
<tumbleweed> the loco contacts are the point of contact between the loco council and us (as I understand it), and that's about it
<maiatoday> if we have a list of things we want to do then maybe we can delegate some tasks which would help
<drubin> but the reason I am brining it is, is I have no problem continuing to do what I have been doing for the last almost 3 years BUT I do feel that some one with fresh blood and more motivation can do more for ubuntu-za then I can at the momment
<maiatoday> well then drubin is doing a great job because he is our contact
<drubin> tumbleweed: yes, but we ubuntu-za take loco-contact as being the "TeamLeader" and "Driving force" 
<kbmonkey> pointing out there is a generalized LoCo Howto at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
 * nlsthzn thinks delegation is the name of the team game
<maiatoday> but it is always a good idea to step away before you fall down dead :)
<drubin> because every one ha always asked me "can I do this" which is kinda not the way things should work IMHO
 * tumbleweed would happily serve as a contact, for the paperwork side, but I don't have the time/energy left to be a decent leader / driving force
<drubin> maiatoday: Hence brining it up
<drubin> tumbleweed: that can work if we can find some one to handle the other side of things
<drubin> this kinda the way maiatoday and I did things
<maiatoday> tumbleweed: I am planning to continue to do whatever I dream up to do, but I will have sparser time slots this year
<maiatoday> so whoever becomes the contact will have my support
<kbmonkey> so delegating tasks out to more people, making lighter work for everyone
<Queery> i am more than willing to halp with organising events
<drubin> tumbleweed: And mine.
<tumbleweed> Queery: awesome!
<drubin> but I just think the offical title needs to be moved on to some one else
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: th problem is one can't delegate to volunteers, somebody has to stand up
<tumbleweed> err to unnamed volunteers
<drubin> kbmonkey: Deligation does NOT work in this type of setup
<drubin> it never has..
<drubin> people need to just do stuff
<drubin> :(
<kbmonkey> as of this month I have fixed net access, want to help again :)
<tumbleweed> we call it a do-ocracy
<drubin> that is why I became contact because I kinda wanted to do stuff so did it, then maia came about and did amazingly awesome stuff with stellenbosch and she did stuff
 * nlsthzn finds doing stuff when not knowing what stuff needs done can be... troublesome
<drubin> any how I have never really cared for the title thing, I just owe it to ubuntu-za to mention this.
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: there's nothing that needs to be done really
<tumbleweed> we just want to do as much as we can :)
<drubin> I had planned on writing up the wiki page of stuff I do, but my net access was kinda flaky
 * maiatoday doesn't know what needs to be done either :)
<Queery> i think that we need atleast oe rep per region
<nlsthzn> cool, at least I am on the same page as you guys then :p
<drubin> maiatoday: I think we need more of what you did last year (but by every one around the country) more in person meetings/events
<maiatoday> I agree
<drubin> honestly the paper work/team reports/ML is nothing and takes 2mins
<Queery> agee
<maiatoday> and it's fun and easy too
<kbmonkey> I like that idea 
<drubin> maiatoday: but requires motivation 
 * nlsthzn thinks drubin is fine as the guy with the title 
<drubin> kbmonkey: You do *not* need to be loco contact to do any of those things
<Queery> can we set up a list of things we need/want to do
<drubin> the problem I have with finding a new person is that almost all people that want to do it are people that haven't done it before
<tumbleweed> Queery: that's a good chuck of what these meetings are about
<tumbleweed> chunk
<kbmonkey> Okay drubin 
<superfly> drubin: so are we proposing that maiatoday or tumbleweed become team contact(s)?
<drubin> not that experience is the issue the issue is driving motivation
<tumbleweed> superfly: I'd like to see somebody newer stand up
<maiatoday> which is why Queery is a good candidate
<drubin> ie the "get up and do atitude"
<Queery> ubuntu hour and release parties are the main events at the moment
<kbmonkey> drubin, I'd like to nominate myself, but also propose we nominate at least two 
<drubin> kbmonkey, nlsthzn not that I think you wouldn't make a good candidate that isn't what I am saying.
<Queery> and i am more than willing
<kbmonkey> the Ubuntu wiki mentions "at least one"
<drubin> I am saying that having a title changes nothing
<maiatoday> I think it is good if there is more than one person
<tumbleweed> however, if having a title gives someone motivation, then awesome :)
<drubin> you need to continue to do what you have already been doing
 * nlsthzn is to far away... but will always help if possible, when and where 
<Banlam> will people not feel more obliged to do things with a title? although i agree this isn't the best way to look at i
<Queery> maiatoday: per region?
 * drubin is uses the term "we" to be whole ubuntu-za
<drubin> s/we/you
<kbmonkey> I think team contacts communicating between another often is good motivation
<superfly> so we have two nominations?
<superfly> (or nominees)
 * superfly has a few other things to do this evening and is hoping the meeting will roll quickly
<Queery> i nominate maia and myself for stellenbosch/ct
 * Kerbero nominate queery too :P
<Tonberry> s
<kbmonkey> And myself for Durban
<Queery> or at least ct
<drubin> Banlam: I have been contact since 2009 it is time to get rid of the old people
<drubin> we do need single contact for the loco-council though
<Banlam> that was aimed at me because?
<drubin> Banlam: can't remember ;/ oops
<Banlam> :P
<drubin> Banlam: I think I started typing something else
<Kerbero> lets nominate banlam
<superfly> maiatoday: for loco-council contact?
<Banlam> i respectfully decline
<maiatoday> hang on, are we looking for contact or more people to do stuff
 * nlsthzn thinks the wider loco should be included via mailing list maybe?
<maiatoday> I don't have time for the admin role, but I am not intending to stop organising whatever I want to organise :)
<Queery> same here
<kbmonkey> is local council contact diff than team contact?
<Queery> does the loco contact need to be ubuntu member?
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> but must have signed the code of conduct etc
<drubin> Sorry should have been more clear this meeting is NOT to decide who to replace me
<drubin> but rather how we should go about it
<drubin> nlsthzn is completely right we aren't going to pick any one now.
<superfly> drubin: oh, nominations and then elections at the next meeting?
<drubin> nlsthzn: and should preferably be an ubuntumember OR working towards it
<Queery> that should happen on the mailing list
<drubin> superfly: IMHO elections are pointless
<drubin> we give every one in ubuntu-za (ie the mailing list) a chance to vote and most of them either don't care or they don't have a clue who does stuff around here
<tumbleweed> however, I'd like to see some new blood helping to organise things
<kbmonkey> instead of elections, lets nominate ourselves, try set up some system, and see how it works
<Queery> but you give them the choice
<maiatoday> We do want to give someone who is keen but hesitant a chance to jump in and help too
<drubin> maiatoday: with out a doubt
<drubin> but that is the problem with voting..... would those people get voted in?
<maiatoday> so I propose that people elect themselves and then the smaller group of self elected people figure out what to do next
<drubin> Either way I will continue to do my useless thing and deal with the ML's / website / ubuntu hours / Ubuntu release parties
<Queery> the discussion and nominations can happen on the mailing list and voting on the irc
<drubin> but I do think that by after this release party we should kick me out :)
<maiatoday> not useless drubin, you are too modest
<Queery> agree
<nlsthzn> ubuntu-za rocks and so too all that make it happen
<drubin> it really isn't that must work
<drubin> much*
<kbmonkey> Yes if you feel to bring in new people drubin I agree, it would help others learn the proces too!
<drubin> any how think we should can this this "quick" meeting has gone on for 1:15mins :)
<drubin> kbmonkey: I have NO intention of just disapearing just don't want to be offical any more
<maiatoday> ok so do we send a call for self-election out on the ML as an action, and move on?
<Tonberry> and we haven't even gotten to the bashing SU studnets part....
<drubin> Maaz: Agreed drubin will post to the ML about self nominations
<Maaz> Agreed: drubin will post to the ML about self nominations
<Queery> second maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> I thought so :)
<drubin> Tonberry: ?
<drubin> what did I miss
<Tonberry> UCT LEG stand got >100 sign-ups, mostly beginners. How about Stellies? Can we do anything for these beginners that's more technical than a release party? 
<Tonberry> that part
<drubin> Tonberry: margo wasn't here and no one really knew what else to say
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> k
<drubin> Tonberry: you can speak for stellies if you want? :)
<Banlam> what happened when Kerbero handed out the ubuntu discs to all the first year BSC people?
<drubin> wow stellies has a big turn out in here
<Banlam> was there any follow up?
<Kerbero> already did
<Tonberry> i wont have anything good to say....
<Banlam> or feedback?
<Kerbero> about 100 of them
<Kerbero> herad nothing yet
<Kerbero> will go and ask osmetime
<Banlam> ok
 * maiatoday hopes they aren't using them as beer coasters
<drubin> Maaz: agreeed Kerbero to find out about this mass ubuntu CD hand out
<Maaz> drubin: Excuse me?
<Queery> stellies is in a rut, ill try to get them out
<drubin> Maaz: agreed Kerbero to find out about this mass ubuntu CD hand out
<Maaz> Agreed: Kerbero to find out about this mass ubuntu CD hand out
<Tonberry> the server edition cds make great beer coasters....
<Kerbero> hehe ja
<drubin> Queery: No actually stellies is doing the most events/stuff out of the whole country 
<Kerbero> dis crap om met so baie van hulle te sit
<Queery> agree
<Tonberry> but few of the ones participating are students
 * nlsthzn wants some to be shipped to the UAE ;)
<drubin> nlsthzn kbmonkey: The location thing *really* is kinda helps btw
<drubin> we do need more people around SA
<Queery> stellies it self is just attending ubuntu-za events
<drubin> Any one else have any thing to say? 
<Kerbero> my dvorak fail
<Kerbero> <Banlam> wie gaan die volgende sulug beer evening reel?
<Kerbero> baie valid vraag
<Banlam> lol
<Tonberry> sulug!=ubuntu-za
<Banlam> i think that's specific top stellenbosch
<Kerbero> so?
<Banlam> yeah
<Kerbero> ons run basies sulug
<Banlam> and not really for discussion here
 * Kerbero gaan slaap maar weer
<drubin> every single person that comes bar gareth is an ubuntu user
<Queery> agree
<drubin> Maaz: End meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-02-21-17-36-01.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-02-21-17-36-01.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-02-21-17-36-01.html
<Banlam> other gareth*
<drubin> Banlam: They didn't know it was you
<Banlam> :P
<drubin> that I was refering to you
<Tonberry> they do now
<drubin> which I wasn't
<Banlam> no
<Banlam> but i am the only gareth mentioned here
<Queery> hehe
<nlsthzn> wow... that ended... suddenly :p
<drubin> blah meeting minutes on the wiki then shower
<drubin> Banlam: if I was talking about you I would have said Banlam 
<Banlam> fair enough :)
<kbmonkey> that flew by
<Kerbero> you could have said garson
<drubin> nlsthzn: sorry asked if any one wanted to say any thing else and people started drifting :) so assumed no one had any thing else
<drubin> we an discuss any thing else now thoug?
<maiatoday> well we can still organise a party with the table cloth and the banner some day
<kbmonkey> No I had nothing to add atm :0
<Kerbero> die cds...
<drubin> Kerbero: maar niemaand weet wie garson is nie
<nlsthzn> oh lol... am following severed fifth on irc too so struggled to keep track on both
<Kerbero> hoeko kry ons so bai eserver en so min desktop?
<drubin> maiatoday: Release party
<maiatoday> did the table cloth and the banner go to ct
<maiatoday> ok
<drubin> maiatoday: Yes marcog has them and is looking after them
<Queery> sfd can use the table cloth
<maiatoday> and will we have a global jam event?
<nlsthzn> btw, jono and severed fifth is making an appeal, they need another $2000 dollars to finish the new album please assist if you can http://www.severedfifth.com/pay/  kthxbai
<maiatoday> shall I mail the ML reminding about the Developer Week?
<Queery> yes please
<maiatoday> I guess those are all marcog's agenda points
<tumbleweed> people better comte to my UDW talk :P
<Banlam> UDW?
<tumbleweed> developer week
<kbmonkey> been a fan of severed fifth a while, and only made the link a year later :)
<drubin> maiatoday: Sure
<Banlam> link?
<drubin> tumbleweed: wait are you going this year?
<kbmonkey> UDW yay! 
<drubin> or just doing it remotely
<drubin> never mind UDW != UDS
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: apparently the studio recordings going awesome
<tumbleweed> drubin: I can apply...
 * Banlam bids the people of freenode adieu
<Kerbero> tatta ban
<kbmonkey> good turnout for the first irc meet!
<drubin> kbmonkey: Ye it was 
<drubin> our channel also has a decent turn out we normaly idle on like 35
<froztbyte> drubin: bots are people too!
 * nlsthzn like Maazkwaai
 * nlsthzn like Maaz kwaai
<maiatoday> drubin, I want to mail the ML about the Open Office thing, but I don't really have all the facts
<maiatoday> also drubin, shall I do the minutes for you?
<drubin> maiatoday: it is fine we need to figure out what we intent doing about it
<drubin> maiatoday: nah already doing it
<maiatoday> okedoke
<arthurrilke> cheers all
<Queery> ok bye!
<maiatoday> bye Queery 
 * kbmonkey is speechless after a long monday :)
<nlsthzn> night all
<kbmonkey> nite
<marcog> drubin: sorry, i said earlier i wasn't gonna be around :(
 * marcog will read minutes
<drubin> marcog: I didn't get your answer
<marcog> about?
<drubin> that you weren't going to be here
<marcog> ah
 * marcog really wants to be involved in the meetings but things magically always seem to crop up
<marcog> drubin: btw, they reverted the delphi decision and chose to keep status quo
<superfly> marcog: which is Java?
<drubin> marcog: blah doesn't matter
<drubin> my point was that they were wanting to do things like that
<marcog> superfly: for 4 of 9 provinces, yes
<marcog> drubin: i understand, just thought i'd point it out
<drubin> marcog: :)
<marcog> drubin: finally got through that
<marcog> no plan for release part or global jam?
<marcog> they're not far away
<drubin> Why me?
<marcog> you chaired the meeting :P
<drubin> marcog: No plans yet
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-22
<kbmonkey> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> morning kbmonkey and Kilos
<Kilos> i store my archives on my external as packs for maverick and Packs for karmic. now i copied the wrong one to this karmic
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> morning guys :)
<kbmonkey> I got up early to fix this network, its giving me a hard time :)
<kbmonkey> networking not my strong pt 
<Kilos> now i am sukkeling to remove them and get the right ones
<superfly> kbmonkey: mine neither, but what's the problem?
<Kilos> i tried sudo aptitude remove /var/cache/apt/archives with and without the last / and /*
<kbmonkey> well superfly, a few things: ping between two ubuntu pc's by hostname (can ping by IP tho)
<superfly> Kilos: aptitude deals with packages not files
<Kilos> i tried apt-get as well superfly 
<kbmonkey> and setup samba shares for the maties who visit. but let me tackle one at a time. just trying to get wins resolution working
<superfly> kbmonkey: hrm, I've never really been able to do that on my network, but it wasn't a huge problem for me... Windows does it because it wraps TCP/IP around NetBEUI
<Kilos> how can i get rid of the maverick ones only
<Kilos> or even all of them and then replace with the right ones
<superfly> Kilos: how do you delete all the files in a directory?
<Kilos> will that --delete work here
<Kilos> i dunno superfly 
<Kilos> i thought the /* would do it
<superfly> Kilos: how do you normally delete a file?
<Kilos> right click delete
<Kilos> i normally sudo apt-get remove
<Kilos> it doesnt want to
<superfly> Kilos: a file, not a package - there's a difference
<superfly> Kilos: what's the difference between Nautilus (your file manager) and Synaptic?
<Kilos> i think nautilus opens things and synaptic installs and updates them
<Kilos> things/packages
<Kilos> i tried sudo gedit as well
<Kilos> but got a no entry sign
<superfly> Kilos: so when you want to delete a file in your home directory, what do you do?
<Kilos> sudo gedit /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> in home i normally just use right click delete
<Kilos> or use cli and give the path
<kbmonkey> Kilos: you copied the archives into /var/cache/apt/archives, for the wrong release?
<Kilos> but now i need to delete everything in archives
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> no ,
<kbmonkey> yes you may need to remove them all, and re-copy the right ones back
<Kilos> must i try with the ,
<Kilos> i only know the dos for all files and folders
<Kilos> *.*
<kbmonkey> from the cli, you use rm
<kbmonkey> but for that location you must use sudo with rm
<Kilos> ok so
<Kilos> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<kbmonkey> correct, that will remove all files, but not the /archives/  dir
<kbmonkey> all files in /archives/ of course
<Kilos> ok i try that ty
<kbmonkey> note
<superfly> Kilos: using aptitude to delete files is like trying to use Synaptic to remove a .txt file from your home directory
<kbmonkey> that there are subdirectories, and it will probably error on those
<Kilos> ah stupid me
<Kilos> yes it says partial is a directory
<kbmonkey> or error when it hits those subdirs at least, to remove everything, you must use rm -rf (recursive, and force even if subdirs contain files) -- be Careful with this command :)
<Kilos> ok i try that
<Kilos> is the -rf after rm
<Kilos> like sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kbmonkey> yes, -rf are arguments to 'rm'
<Kilos> with or without the *
<kbmonkey> actually it would work without the f too, 
<kbmonkey> use the /*
<Kilos> i need to find a book on these commands and arguments etc
<kbmonkey> because you want to keep the /archive dir, otherwise it will remove /archives as well
<Kilos> ok i try ty
<kbmonkey> man rm is all the book you need :)
<Kilos> ty. it rm ed the dir archives as well but i did mkdir and got an empty one there
<Kilos> will cp from external again
<Kilos> ty guys
<kbmonkey> thats strange, i did a test in /tmp and it shouldve kept it.
<Kilos> not serious kbmonkey  my pc does funny thjings
<Kilos> things
<kbmonkey> okay well I checked for you and seems like the default permissions are fine for archives :)
<Kilos> sometimes all the desktop icons disappear
<kbmonkey> yes my conky does that too, so I dont have any icons anymore
<Kilos> and apps close on their own
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> oh... umm
<kbmonkey> your pc sounds self aware
<Kilos> even xchat just closes
<kbmonkey> thats not good
<Kilos> but not here on the P3 with a 6g drive
<kbmonkey> oh oops I cant be late, cheers laters!
<Kilos> this is my safety net
<Kilos> cheers
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: missed you at trible council last night ;)
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> sorry i forgot and hit the hay
<nlsthzn> np... it was long on nothing much happening :p
<Kilos> i still want to get to one and ask if there is anyone with the necessary skills to write something for ubuntu to do a mbr repair
<Kilos> same as in xp you go to recovery and tell it fixmbr and fixboot
<Kilos> but then it only takes xp after that and wont take ubuntu
<nlsthzn> Sneaky MS
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> there must be one of the guys that can do it better
<nlsthzn> have you tried the forums?
<Kilos> i hjave been very busy just trying to get a styable mbr on 2 drives for over 2 weeks
<Kilos> but will look into that as wewll
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> lotsa peeps throw away drives because of faulty mbr's
<nlsthzn> that sounds expensive
<Kilos> thats fine if you can afford a new one
<Kilos> there is lots of stuff online about mbr probs
<nlsthzn> but you could have had two then :p
<Kilos> but no linux tool specifically for repairing it
<Kilos> yes i agree
<nlsthzn> strange that there isn't... but can't you just re-install what is needed on the mbr?
<Kilos> yes but mainly for ms
<Kilos> there must be a linux only solution
<Kilos> would be better if it was an ubuntu solution
<nlsthzn> true
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
 * nlsthzn goes to fix himself a spot of tea ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> i gotta beer mug full of tea but cybercoffee is lekker too
<Kilos> lo amanica 
<amanica> hi
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Hmm Kilos . Methinks Kentucky and coleslaw would go down well
<Kilos> hi Owk 
<Kilos> hehe
<Owk> :)
<Esquire> Hi
 * nlsthzn waves at Esquire
<Esquire> nlsthzn :)
<Esquire> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Esquire> Maaz: with sugar, please
<Maaz> Esquire: What?
<Esquire> Maaz: with sugar
<Maaz> Help yourself outa the sugar pot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Esquire!
<Chat7935> sup
<Chat7935> hunnies around gauteng in here? 
<drubin> Chat7935: this isn't that type of chnanle
<drubin> channel*
<Chat7935> hello? anybody in ere? 
<Morganvd> how stupid can people be
<superfly> Morganvd: more than likely a bot
<Esquire> whois bnezya
<Esquire> wow my first day back and I forget a / 
<nlsthzn> good night all
<afrodeity> C64
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-23
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn waves
<maiatoday> o/
<nlsthzn> cheers for eers :p
<afrodeity> maaz: fresh coffee please
<Maaz> afrodeity: Excuse me?
<afrodeity> maaz: put some coffee on
<Maaz> afrodeity: Sorry...
<afrodeity> afrodeity: what happened, you joined a union?
<afrodeity> maaz: what happened, you joined a union:
<Maaz> afrodeity: Sorry...
<afrodeity> maaz: understandable, I would be sorry too
<Maaz> afrodeity: Got it
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hi Kilos
<linuxboy> Kilos: tell me about your MBR problems
<linuxboy> Kilos: you say there are no linux tools to fix it
<linuxboy> Kilos: but grub writes to the MBR
<Kilos> sorry linuxboy was busy cleaning onions
<Kilos> grub links to the mbr as far as i understand
<Kilos> the basic mbr is in machine code
<linuxboy> erm
<linuxboy> no
<Kilos> winsucks xp has a mbr and boot repair tool on the cd in recovery mode
<Kilos> but then it locks it and it isnt ubuntu friendly
<linuxboy> thats because windows installs its own boot loader into the MBR
<Kilos> i used a live cd to look at what was on the boot sector and was lotsa ms stuff with locks on
<linuxboy> can you explain that please?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> here goes
<Kilos> i used ubuntu live cd to open the drive and in  hd0 id0 was some msoft files with locks showing
<linuxboy> whats a lock?
<Kilos> padlock
<Kilos> picdture of a padlock on
<Kilos> picture
<linuxboy> so there is a picture of a padlock in your MBR?
<Kilos> on some of the files
<linuxboy> which files?
<Kilos> there are maybe 10 files in there
<Kilos> i forget but win stuff
<linuxboy> i think you don't understand what an MBR is
<Kilos> when the drive packs up again i will write them down
<Kilos> yes its the first sector of the drive
<Kilos> hd0 ID0 sector0
<Kilos> 512kB
<linuxboy> so why don't you back it up and restore it when your drive breaks?
<linuxboy> (512 bytes btw)
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that without using the ubcd and i get lost on that too
<Kilos> oh yes ty
<linuxboy> 07:48 < Kilos> but no linux tool specifically for repairing it
<linuxboy> there are tools for that
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> pray tell
<linuxboy> in fact, grub writes to the MBR
<Kilos> yes if there is a good mbr there first
<linuxboy> no, grub lives *in* the mbr
<Kilos> it looks like it is split mbr and boot
<Kilos> with the xp recovery mode you have to tell it fixmbr and fixboot
<Kilos> without the fixboot you cant install ubuntu alongside even
<linuxboy> what does fixboot do?
<Kilos> and i dont want windows near me
<Kilos> fixboot writes a new boot sector
<Kilos> fixmbr writes a new mbr
<Kilos> i am sure they are apart from each other with links between them
<Kilos> i am not sure if links is the right word. maybe bindings or hooks
<linuxboy> have you tried just reinstall grub?
<Kilos> yip
<linuxboy> and...?
<Kilos> if i remeber correctly it actually says unable to write to mbr
<linuxboy> does it give you an error code?
<Kilos> yeah but i didnt write that down
<Kilos> will next time
<Kilos> 135 or something
<Kilos> i dont remember well
<linuxboy> did you run fdisk to see if the partition table was intact?
<Kilos> i did fdisk from windows 98
<linuxboy> linux fdisk
<linuxboy> windows fdisk isn't cool
<Kilos> it said no os installed
<Kilos> i need to learn the linux one still
<linuxboy> try that out first
<Kilos> but i did fdisk /mbr from 98 and now got ubuntu installed
<linuxboy> i think the problem you're having can be fixed with grub/fdisk
<Kilos> so now ubuntu has install grub to where it must go
<Kilos> i will try that next time
<Kilos> where can i find the linux fdisk commands
<linuxboy> if you strggle with fdisk, try cfdisk
<Kilos> man fdisk?
<linuxboy> have you tried that?
<Kilos> i think i did try cfdisk but i lost in the use of it because i dont know what to enter then
<Kilos> same as initsys there a list of commands in help but i dont see install there or mbr or grub
<linuxboy> I'm struggling to understand what you're saying
<linuxboy> remember that windows and linux are different
<linuxboy> fdisk in windows can install teh windows bootloader
<linuxboy> but in linux you have to use the bootloader of your choice to install it
<linuxboy> bah
<Kilos> sorry linuxboy xchat crashed. thats why i am trying to get the other drive going again
<linuxboy> what does xchat crashing have to do with your drive?
<froztbyte> that's two statements that he just had side-by-side
<linuxboy> ah
<froztbyte> "<reason for disappearance>, <what I was trying to accomplish>"
<Kilos> its something in karmic thats letting apps crash on and off
<Kilos> lol hi froztbyte 
<froztbyte> \o
<Kilos> i am not sure if its bindings or what but even evolution and pidgin disappear as well
<Kilos> i looked all over at the bugs in launchpad i think but cant get it to stop crashing
<Kilos> update manager and synaptic do it as well
<linuxboy> i doubt it is teh problem, but have you run a memory test?
<Kilos> must i do that from the live cd?
<linuxboy> yeah
<linuxboy> or reboot
<linuxboy> its in the grub menu
<linuxboy> its worth a try
<Kilos> how do i stop booting at the grub menu 
<Kilos> even in recovery mode
<Kilos> i need to pull the power 3 or 4 times to get there
<marcog> spam on the ML :(
<marcog> defaul ff 4 theme how has dark tabs :(
<marcog> makes most favicons look odd
<nlsthzn> had a lol on the mailing list... is it possible someone is using windows :p
<marcog> "Now using Ubuntu Linux Desktop 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat""
<Symmetria> ULLO!
<Symmetria> who's awake
<Owkkuri> OLLO Symmetria
 * Symmetria has been drinking cachaa all night
 * Symmetria is slightly wasted and highly recommends that as a good drink
<Symmetria> :P
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> I have been all over OS wise again... but as pretty and awesome as KDE 4.6 is neiter 10.10 or openSUSE 11.4 works without isues :(
<nlsthzn> so now I am rocking kubuntu 10.04 for the first time... feel so old school :p
 * Symmetria recommends os-x 
<Symmetria> :P
<nlsthzn> :) Symmetria is drunk so we excuse him :p
<marcog> we'll start to worry when he recommends windows 3.1
<Symmetria> nlsthzn heh, os-x is just bsd with a nicer frontend anyway
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: ... that costs an arm and a leg and won't run on just any old hardware... plus PC-BSD's KDE offering is prettier ;)
<Symmetria> umm arm and a leg? 250 bux? :P
<Symmetria> and will run on most desktop pcs Ive used it on if you know how :P
<nlsthzn> sounds like $250 to much
<Symmetria> hey you get what you pay for :P
<nlsthzn> ah, guess that is why I use Kubuntu :p
<Symmetria> heh, ubuntu makes an awesome server
<Symmetria> and I love my linux servers
<Symmetria> I just dont happen to believe they have yet to make a decent desktop :)
<nlsthzn> guys that is something each user has to decide for themselves
<Symmetria> *grin* I know Im just stirring dude
<Symmetria> life is more fun with a big wooden spoon :)
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> just had a lol at the reply on the mailing list, lee is pretty funny :D
<Symmetria> ARGHHHHH
<Symmetria> Cisco needs to be shot
<froztbyte> yup
<calijames> WAZZZZA
<calijames> anyone here?
<calijames> um
<confluency> A couple of people, yes.
<calijames> oh
<calijames> so , like people leave these open all day?
<calijames> and don't type?
<confluency> Yup.
<calijames> sorry, i am new to this irc thing
<confluency> It's not quite the same model as IM.
<calijames> so can i have a friends list or something
<calijames> i know.
<calijames> but it's cooler.
<confluency> Not really, although there may be ways of getting notified when certain people join the server.  I've never attempted that.
<confluency> In general everything revolves around these permanent "rooms".
<confluency> You can also make temporary rooms if you want, but people don't often do that.
<calijames> i just had de ja vu
<calijames> weird
<calijames> hi
<FrenchGirl> Hello
<FrenchGirl> Anyone here?
 * nlsthzn lurks
<FrenchGirl> Hello how are you?
<nlsthzn> I am ok... how are you?
<FrenchGirl> Fine thanks
<FrenchGirl> Are you from South Africa?
<nlsthzn> I am... and you?
<FrenchGirl> I'm from France
<FrenchGirl> In which city are you in SA?
<FrenchGirl> :)
 * nlsthzn wonders what FrenchGirl is doing on channel #ubuntu-za?
<FrenchGirl> Hum
<FrenchGirl> I know a guy living in Cape Town ...
<FrenchGirl> and studying there as well
<nlsthzn> Cool... 
<FrenchGirl> Are you also in Cape Town?
<nlsthzn> Nope
<FrenchGirl> Sorry for disturbing
<nlsthzn> np... SA is a very hugh country with +- 50 million people ;)
<FrenchGirl> Hallo hoe gaan dit?
<FrenchGirl> :D
<nlsthzn> :)
<FrenchGirl> Praat jy Engels?
<FrenchGirl> :P
<nlsthzn> bilingual
<nlsthzn> btw, just stumbled apon http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/ ... looks pretty interesting 
<FrenchGirl> What's that?
<nlsthzn> lol, just a link that some peeps on this channel might enjoy...
<Morganvd> evening all
<FrenchGirl> Hello
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * Kilos wonders where inetpro  is
 * nlsthzn waves at Kilos
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here
<inetpro> but perhaps just for the moment
<inetpro> wind and thunderstorm might kill the connection
<inetpro> hmm... there goes kil[tab] already
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-24
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> goooooood morning! :-D
<kbmonkey> morning!
<superfly> yo kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi superfly !
<kbmonkey> wow I dont believe I got this network going again :) 
<superfly> well, glad you did :-)
<kbmonkey> I like my daily fortune :)
<kbmonkey> Q:How many IBM CPU's does it take to do a logical right shift?
<kbmonkey> A:33. 1 to hold the bits and 32 to push the regis
<kbmonkey> *register
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> How are you kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> im good nlsthzn, yourself?
<nlsthzn> Half awake and fine thx
<kbmonkey> a little sore from training but okay :)
<nlsthzn> sounds like hectic training
<kbmonkey> only a little, it a good sign tho
<kbmonkey> laters...
<Kilos> morning superfly and all ya other peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * nlsthzn waves
<rossouwap> anybody got experience with kvm virtualisation?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: version
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I am version 0.1.1
<Symmetria> ullo
<Symmetria> so like, I know that Im used to, crazy fast connections because of the TENET network...
<Symmetria> but after the connection Im sitting on right now
<Symmetria> heh, those are no longer crazy fast
 * Symmetria is wired into a 100 gigabit internet circuit :P
<Owkkuri> where are you Symmetria?
<Symmetria> Hong Kong 
<Symmetria> at a conference
<marcog> Symmetria: you realise we all hate you right now? ;)
<Symmetria> marcog lol dont worry, I'll give you my new inflight viewing collection when I get back and you can love me again :P
<marcog> we will only accept UHDV
<Symmetria> marcog haha, what do you think most networking conference delegates do on a 100G internet link?
<marcog> seed UHDV movies/series for the rest of the world?
<Symmetria> marcog more like, download *.internet till notebook/ipad/whatever other device they have with storage is full
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and dont bother to seed shit :P
<froztbyte> and then ship the HDs back
<marcog> Symmetria: you see why we hate you guys? you need to *seed* :)
<queery> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hardware/18647-Computer-monitor-prices-set-jump.html
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> thank you maaz
<nlsthzn> hey, imageshack has failed me yet again... and I am looking for a better alternative for sharing photos online, suggestions?
<Owkkuri> imgur's basic, but works
<Owkkuri> froztbyte likes smugmug
<froztbyte> smugmug's teh pretty!
<froztbyte> it's not really just for random images, though
<nlsthzn> I see imgur does not keep the files, they can be deleted after time... hmmm...
<Owkkuri> basic*
<Owkkuri> I've got a photobucket account i think
 * Owkkuri digs
<nlsthzn> smugsmug looks cool... but also never heard of them...
<Vhata> flickr
<nlsthzn> Vhata: seems flicker and picasa the big players now... thanks
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi Mr. Kilos
<nlsthzn> SA looking good in CWC thus far :)
<Kilos> so far
<Kilos> i think i have solved the bug in my P4
<Kilos> I am sure it was in the cpu cache
<Kilos> thats why i could only load windows on here
<nlsthzn> cool... so now you can rock Ubuntu?
<Kilos> yeah my karmic is working kiff now
<Kilos> no more errors or closing apps on its own
<nlsthzn> nice
<Kilos> but still needed to reinstall all the python and gnome and gconfig2 from synaptic to get properly updated
<Kilos> apt-get update and upgrade and dist-upgrade left out lots
<Kilos> so its coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nlsthzn> well, if it works. it works :)
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<nlsthzn> kubuntu 10.04 is so far the most stable distro I have used... and so far everything I have tried works
<Kilos> my maverick was also lekker before the bug hit me but now data to min to install again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: not at all
<Kilos> i even ordered a new maverick cd in case it was the cd that was faulty
<nlsthzn> well... I think I will stick with the Lynx for now :)
<Kilos> they were both lekker but maverick needs more installing on your own
<nlsthzn> meaning>
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> im not sure anymore but gedit and aptitude and some other apps had to be installed after
<Kilos> and it always wanted to use the software centre
<Kilos> not gedit gdebi
<Kilos> dunno if you get that in kubuntu
<Kilos> anyone know how inetpro is doing. aint seen him inna while
<nlsthzn> nope, can't say I even noticed that in ubuntu 10.10 when I was trying it
<Kilos> you use cli mostly
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> I do enjoy apt-get... it has super cow powers :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> but no, I am a gui type guy
<Kilos> me too
<nuvolari> does anyone know if it's possible to aquire a das keyboard in ZA?
<nuvolari> mirrag oom Kilos
<Kilos> nuvolari, hoe gaan dit seun
<Kilos> lank laas gesels
<nuvolari> ek oorleef oom, dis wat tel :P
<nuvolari> en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie als werk weer
<nuvolari> Kilos: dis goed oom! Oom klets nou meer op IRC as ek! haha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ya baie en dis sleg
<nuvolari> whokom oom?
<Kilos> jy was altyd bedrywig hier
<kbmonkey> evening all
<nlsthzn> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> I have an interesting problem
<kbmonkey> copying files into a samba share, sets the file owner to 'nobody'
<kbmonkey> so logged on to that local pc where the shares are hosted, my user cannot access those files
<froztbyte> your samba server is set to use the user 'nobody'
<froztbyte> change that and it's not a problem anymore
<froztbyte> (or you can add your user to the same group as samba runs in as well, I guess)
<kbmonkey> I thought so froztbyte, I can't find where though. I checked /etc/samba/smb.conf :)
<kbmonkey> Ah it may be the inherit owner global option, let me add and see..
<kbmonkey> no wait.. then the owner will still be the samba user.
<Symmetria> Ullo :P
<kbmonkey> hi!
<Symmetria> heh, its been years since I got to have an all out argument with someone on an email list
<Symmetria> Im having fun
<Symmetria> :P
<kbmonkey> good idea froztbyte, but there is no 'nobody' group.
<kbmonkey> unless I can set the default file creation mask for samba shares...
<Symmetria> froztbyte are you watching afrinic list?
<Symmetria> man, honestly
<Symmetria> americans need to get the hell off our continent and stop trying to dictate whats best for africa
<Symmetria> cause they dont know shit 
<Symmetria> and they are only trying to enrich themselves 
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-25
<nlsthzn> morning
<superfly> evening nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey superfly...
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> hi Kilos
<queery>  any place in particular you want to go for ubuntu hour stellenbosch?
<nlsthzn> queery: Wimpy (haven't had a Wimpy burger in years) ;)
<queery> haha
<superfly> Wimpy burgers are OK, but Steers burgers ROCK
 * superfly starts salivating at the thought
<bmg505> come to malvern clans makes a thing called a cleveland burger, obce you've had that you will look with disrespect at other burgers
<superfly> no, no, you should go to the Royale Eatery in Long street, Cape Town... THEN you'll look with disrespect at other burgers
<queery> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/02/25/ubuntu-hour-6-march-2011
<queery> ubuntu hour
<drubin> superfly: gcal dates seem funky
<drubin> superfly: YES Royale ftw!!!
<drubin> have you ever had their milkshakes? <3
<superfly> drubin: yeah, I saw that... wonder what's up with it
<superfly> drubin: I haven't, unfortunately
<superfly> drubin: it looks like the recurring event is throwing it off
<bmg505> so the royale's hamburger also comes in a cake box?
<nlsthzn> Here the best burgers are Fudrockers... they are very good :)
<queery> l8er
<superfly> bmg505: Royale's burgers are GOOD, as opposed to BIG ;-)
<bmg505> nah in jhb size matters
<nlsthzn> best burgers in SA I loved was to take the Steers cheapy burger but to let them put tika sauce on... cheap and delicious:D
<Queery> best burger ever is at beefcakes
<Queery> nomnomnom
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ooh coffee :)
<kbmonkey> is Maaz coffee a real function?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<kbmonkey> is everyone enjoying their friday night?
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-26
<Kilos> greetings fellow ubuntu users
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Esquire> Greetings
<kbmonkey> evening!
<charlvn> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
<kbmonkey> he he :)
<Kilos> hiya kb
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos and charlvn 
<Kilos> hiya charlvn 
 * kbmonkey is brewsing coffee too
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> kbmonkey: finished brewing and consuming my coffee, now time for dinner :P bbl
<Kilos> enjoy
<charlvn> tnx
<kbmonkey> nice
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep lekker
<inetpro> kilo[tab]; poing
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-27
<kbmonkey> hello ubuntu maties
<nlsthzn> Hi... and Good bye... in need of sleep now :D
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-20
<Kilos> good morning all
<sakhi> morning Kilos and #ubuntu-za 
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> how are you?
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari , ok ty and you?
<Kilos> dont forget, monthly meeting here tonight hey?
<superfly> morning Kilos, nuvolari, sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hrm, I'm going to have to do my site upgrade while floating in the meeting
<Kilos> whew dont get distracted
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<superfly> Kilos: it should be fine. there are times when I have to wait for 10-15 minutes for an action to complete
<superfly> Kilos: but it's a big upgrade, will likely take about 4-5 hours
<Kilos> lol i meant from the upgrade not the meet
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whew thats a big one
<superfly> It is, and that's only half of the planned complete upgrade
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> But I can do it in two stages, and the other half I will do later this year
<Kilos> ah is everything not dependant on everything else
<Kilos> like doesnt work right till upgrade is complete
<superfly> btw, tumbleweed, the db should be a little smaller
<nuvolari> mornings superfly 
<nuvolari> I'm doing good oom Kilos, thanks 
<tumbleweed> superfly: thanks
<superfly> tumbleweed: I "denied" 3 chinese domains, and that seems to have stopped most of the spam... though I'm close to denying yahoo.com, hotmail.com and gmail.com :-/
<Kilos> ouch
<superfly> hi maiatoday :-)
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you gonna make the meet tonight maiatoday ?
<maiatoday> I'll try
<inetpro> who's got the powers to change the #ubuntu-za topic? 15 Aug is long gone 
<inetpro> Today's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120220#Agenda
<superfly> nope, I don't.
<maiatoday> hmmm agenda here too? http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/353/detail/
<inetpro> maiatoday: I think the wiki is more flexible and suggested last night that we should just make a link from the loco page to the wiki
<inetpro> much better if we keep things in one place 
 * inetpro has never edited the loco page 
<inetpro> I would rather leave that to our officials :-)
<superfly> inetpro: which officials? we don't have any
<maiatoday> hehe we used to use the wiki but is was suuuper slow at one point. The loco site makes adding an agenda point easy and it seems that most locos are using that for visibility because it appears on the map on the front of the page etc etc
<maiatoday> it also means other people who are interested in our events see it whereas they probably won't see it in the wiki
<inetpro> superfly: Team Admin(s): David Rubin, maiatoday, Morgan Collett
<maiatoday> I don't actually care, I was under the impression we sortof shifted over. but no matter let's see what kbmonkey wants to do
<inetpro> maiatoday: hmm... according to kbmonkey the loco site was quite buggy (at least last night)
<maiatoday> ok, I tell you what, I'll go in the ubuntu loco channel and ask them
<superfly> hrm, didn't we have a vote at our last annual meeting to decide on the loco contacts? and shouldn't they be on that list?
<maiatoday> ok we can choose
<maiatoday> looks like the current trend is to make the meeting in loco.ubuntu.com with agenda items there and then paste minutes in the wiki and link to it in the loco event.
<maiatoday> you guys know you don't need officials don't you ... :D ... You can do it!
<superfly> hey, guess what? I blogged! http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2012/02/20/successful-ubuntu-hour-cape-town-held-11th-february
<maiatoday> yay for superfly, we'll have something for our monthly report again
<superfly> hehe
<maiatoday> (14:19:39) head_victim: maiatoday: we had timezone issues with loco.u.c until we assigned our IRC channel venue a local timezone.
<maiatoday> (14:20:01) head_victim: So we all thought it was buggy for ical feeds but foudn out it was more how we were trying to use it 
<maiatoday> the benefit of using loco.ubuntu.com is it appears here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<inetpro> maiatoday: interesting
<inetpro> I think we should just figure how to use those pages effectively and try to eliminate duplication as far as possible
<maiatoday> ok I set the team time zone to africa/johannesburg and set the meeting time zone to the same.
<maiatoday> that guy said they had ical issues
<maiatoday> I gree we shouldn't duplicate
<maiatoday> the other benefit of the loco site is you don't need to know how to edit a wiki to add an agenda item
<inetpro> maiatoday: editing a wiki is really very easy
<superfly> urgh, the loco site is SLOW\
<maiatoday> well so is the wiki oftentimes
<inetpro> maiatoday: and a wiki has full revision control
<maiatoday> well maybe we should decide tonight
<maiatoday> both have benefits imho but I don't want to(probably can't :) ) enforce anything
<inetpro> and the ubuntu wiki is a massive source of information
<superfly> I agree with maiatoday though... the loco site is meant for showing loco activities, so from that perspective it would be in our interests to use it as much as possible.
<maiatoday> the loco site has a map that looks like jelly tots, has a twitter feed and is new :D
<maiatoday> there is a place for both
<maiatoday> but please no duplication
 * inetpro also hates duplication
<superfly> Loco for "events" and wiki for minutes, etc?
<inetpro> superfly: define events
<inetpro> what about the Agenda?
<superfly> inetpro: well, the loco has the ability to add an agenda to a meeting.
<inetpro> can you re-order and or edit items after adding them?
<superfly> um, I saw something of the sort just now... not 100% sure of ordering, but you can set up parentage
<inetpro> I must say those links like "...353/detail/" don't make sense to me, in the wiki our links are properly structured for ease of navigation
<superfly> yeesh inetpro, you're finding any excuse possible to not like the loco site! :-P
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> why are those links added to the loco agenda not clickable?
<superfly> maybe there's some sort of markup?
<superfly> inetpro: the only issue I have with the wiki is that it is not visible... visibility to the loco council matters at re-approval time, and the loco directory seems to be more visible
<superfly> inetpro: oh, and you can order the items :-)
<inetpro> superfly: see how many others do it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam
<inetpro> we can use both 
<inetpro> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/348/detail/
<superfly> inetpro: that's pretty much what I was suggesting
<superfly> well, except for maybe the agenda, but I didn't specifically say we must use the loco for the agenda
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> I just don't want us to get to a meeting where the chair is posting agenda items from one system while others have added agenda items on another
<tumbleweed> at the start of the meeting, the agenda in finalised, and that's that
<inetpro> tumbleweed: good point
<inetpro> I guess that should also be a standard point in the agenda
<tumbleweed> one acn always have an "any other business" item at the end
<Kilos> hows the upgrade superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: only tonight, oom.
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> now i only understand. i thought you were doing the upgrade while at a meeting at work
<Kilos> whew im slow
<superfly> No, I was talking about the monthly meeting tonight.
<Kilos> just realised that
<superfly> :-)
<Kilos> but you are a reliable guy and dont miss meets even if you lurk some there, so you could be forgiven
<Kilos> its everyone else that needs waking up
<Kilos> like beer parties instead
<Kilos> lol we see if Ton reads logs
<Kilos> he has the funniest name ( citation needed)
<Kilos> gonna mock him some
<Kilos> bbl
 * tumbleweed waves to hjoubert
<hjoubert> hi tumbleweed :)
<hjoubert> you ruined my lurking
<tumbleweed> you gave yourself away :P
<hjoubert> I will be more sneaky next time
<Kilos> skuus inetpro gedink jy meen tiny-core-linux nou die dag, dis die een wat in toeval toegang geheue werk
<Kilos> hehe maybe english works better in the pc world
<drubin> inetpro: I am technically Team admin although I have been asking for more then 1.5 years for some one to take it over. Even though on paper I am team lead I technically don't have time and I don't do any thing other then admin the list.
<drubin> I am sorry, but no one else stepped up to take it over officially, No one wanted the responsibility. :( 
<Tonberry_aao> ok i have mobile internet
<superfly> hiya Tonberry_aao
<superfly> drubin: I would take it over from you, except I'm in the same situation
<drubin> superfly: :) thanks, but sadly we need some person that has time and cares
<drubin> sadly the eople that care are often busy with life and work
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> that too
<nlsthzn> o/ all... meeting yes? 
<Tonberry_aao> *kriek*
 * nlsthzn seems to have the date or time wrong then?!
<Tonberry_aao> 15 august?
<Tonberry_aao> i sense a trap
<Kilos> good evening superfly kbmonkey and other peeps
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<superfly> Tonberry_aao: old, and no one has changed the channel title
<kbmonkey> hi
<kbmonkey> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> lol hiya Tonberry_aao 
<Kilos> thats a funny tail you got
<Tonberry_aao> and yes Kilos i do read logs
<Meesterarend1> Ok 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Tonberry_aao> acer aspire one
<Kilos> naand Meesterarend1 
<Tonberry_aao> this little netbook thingy
<Meesterarend1> looks busy
<Meesterarend1> :)
<nlsthzn> Kilos, meeting tonight?
<Meesterarend1> hey Kilos
<Kilos> Meesterarend1, we have our monthly meeting in a few minutes
<Kilos> glad you here
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn yip
<Meesterarend1> That why I'm here :)
<inetpro> drubin: I don't mean to blame you at all
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi drubin inetpro 
<kbmonkey> how is everyone?
<Kilos> i asked in the lists if anyone will join us
<kbmonkey> we'll start in a couple minutes
 * inetpro is on time for a change
<Kilos> got no reply
<Kilos> yeah inetpro 
<Kilos> gonna rain
<inetpro> :-)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<Meesterarend1> We already had a few storms today
<Kilos> maybhe one needs to make irc like achallenge to the lists guys
<Kilos> aw kbmonkey you didnt say he was making coffee
<Tonberry_aao> queery: /me crashes into the party to say hi
<Kilos> Tonberry_aao, what about the beer thing
<kbmonkey> we could offer free bits and bytes to irc atendees
<Kilos> lol
 * Tonberry_aao is at the beer evening
<kbmonkey> okay let's get to it
<octoquad> greetings!
<Kilos> ah found a link for you today
<kbmonkey> we'll make sure you have plenty beer time Tonberry_aao 
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<octoquad> hey Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> hi octoquad inetpro nlsthzn nuvolari Kilos superfly 
<Kilos> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f84/beersmith-just-released-deb-linux-users-297594/
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you ready with the agenda?
<kbmonkey> yes, a nice list we have
<kbmonkey> Maaz: start meeting on Monthly Ubuntu IRC meet
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> oops
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> uh oh
<kbmonkey> um, hang on. I forgot Maaz's commands :p
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu IRC meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
 * Kilos dont feel so bad anymore
<octoquad> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Tonberry_aao> Maaz, i am Hendrik van Wyk
<Maaz> Tonberry_aao: Righto
<kbmonkey> For those new here, tell Maaz our bot your name like so:
<octoquad> Maaz, I am Bruce Pieterse
<Maaz> octoquad: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Maaz: I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<plustwo> I am oupamster
<Kilos> hmm he be a sir
<Meesterarend1> Maaz: I am Frans de Waal
<Maaz> Meesterarend1: Alrighty
<ScorpKing> Maaz, I'm Hannes Coetzee
<Maaz> ScorpKing: What?
 * ScorpKing waves
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Alrighty
<inetpro> plustwo: just put Maaz in front
<kbmonkey> ScorpKing: Maaz doesn't read contractions, lol
<plustwo> Mazzini: I am oupamster
 * inetpro lol
<kbmonkey> Welcome everyone, to our monthly irc meeting
<ScorpKing> kbmonkey: sorted it out in pm
<plustwo> Maaz: I'm oupamster
<Maaz> plustwo: Excuse me?
<Kilos> plustwo, I am
<plustwo> k
<nlsthzn> lol, sorry all... bath and bed for me :( hoped to catch the first half... cheers
<Kilos> toods nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> grrr
<plustwo> Maaz: I am oupamster
<Maaz> plustwo: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Tonight we have an action-packed agenda.
<Kilos> garaman, welcome to the meeting login please
<kbmonkey> welcome psydroid 
<Kilos> hi psydroid you made it
<Kilos> login
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I guess not everyone has seen the agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120220#Agenda
<kbmonkey> tell maaz who you are: "Maaz, I am <your name>"
<Kilos> confluency, you here??
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Review Previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review Previous minutes
<superfly> kbmonkey: just yell when you need me, I'm busy upgrading a site, so I'm partially distracted
<garaman_> I am Graham Poulter
<kbmonkey> sure superfly, I will ping you in that case :)
<garaman_> Maaz, I am Graham Poulter
<Maaz> garaman_: Yessir
<kbmonkey> our only point in the prev minutes is the Ubuntu hours. How did the CT hour go?
<kbmonkey> Are there any photos for us to put on the site?
<Kilos> lol ping the fly
<garaman_> hmm, http://ubuntu-za.org/ is out of date
<kbmonkey> (nothing too embrassing please)
<superfly> It went well, we had 8 folks... maiatoday took some photos
<kbmonkey> okay I will email maia to send some nice pics, we can put them on the site later
<superfly> kbmonkey: they are on her blog
<kbmonkey> Maaz: agreed kbmonkey to email maia for CT Ubuntu hour pics
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to email maia for CT Ubuntu hour pics
<superfly> both her blog post and my blog post are linked in the agenda
<inetpro> kbmonkey: superfly just blogged about it http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2012/02/20/successful-ubuntu-hour-cape-town-held-11th-february
<kbmonkey> oh they are? okay even better
<inetpro> there's a link to the photos
<kbmonkey> wonderful. sorry I missed that, haven't been reading blogs much lately
<Kilos> one request can everyone give their blog addy and site url to Maaz 
<Kilos> Maaz, superfly.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly.blog is http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za
<Kilos> like that
<kbmonkey> which leads to our next, topic, upcoming events (lets shift to ubuntu hour first)
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Upcoming Ubuntu Hours
<Maaz> Current Topic: Upcoming Ubuntu Hours
<octoquad> Maaz, octoquad.blog
<Maaz> octoquad: Huh?
<octoquad> Maaz, octoquad.blog http://www.otq.za.net/
<Maaz> octoquad: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> how do we set our blogs with Maaz , Kilos ?
<octoquad> help here please  lol
<Kilos> one needs to say maaz nick blog is <reply>
<octoquad> maaz octoquad blog is http://www.otq.za.net/
<Maaz> octoquad: One learns a new thing every day
<kbmonkey> octoquad: you can "/msg Maaz help" to see what all she can do
<octoquad> sweet
<Kilos> you forgot the <reply>
<octoquad> maaz octoquad.blog
<Maaz> octoquad: Sorry...
<Kilos> ill do it
<kbmonkey> Who is keen to have an Ubuntu hour in your local area?
<octoquad> anyone from durban?
<Kilos> Maaz, octoquad .blog is <reply> http://www.otq.za.net/
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<octoquad> Ta Kilos :)
<Kilos> octoquad, done
<Kilos> yw
<garaman_> Maaz, garaman.blog is http://blog.grahampoulter.com
<Maaz> garaman_: Got it
<kbmonkey> The idea behind Ubuntu Hour is to go out and meet somewhere public, with Ubuntu logos or stickers on your laptop -- 
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<octoquad> Where can I get stickers?
<kbmonkey> I'd also like stickers :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ask maia
<octoquad> find it: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<Kilos> she had some made some time back
<kbmonkey> I scoped out the venues and think I'll have an Ubuntu Hour this weekend, in tiny Pietermaritzburg :)
<garaman_> I also have a bunch of stickers that drubin made some years back, shiny "Ubuntu Inside" stickers - will bring them next meetup
<kbmonkey> no one else?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, maybe someone has them and can mail the picks to the list then everyone can print their own
<Kilos> those with colour printers that is
<kbmonkey> Email to the mail list for ubuntu hour stagings
<kbmonkey> okay so next is the jam... mmm
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Upcoming global jam
<Maaz> Current Topic: Upcoming global jam
<kbmonkey> good idea Kilos. I think the logos are also on the ubuntu webiste
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> the Global Jam is 2-4 March
<kbmonkey> the page is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Kilos> just nothing thats a meg a pick
<tumbleweed> aha, I added that agenda item
<tumbleweed> we had a fairly successful small jam in cape town, last cycle
<kbmonkey> yes thanks to tumbleweed for adding our shiny agenda items :D
<tumbleweed> it'd be nice to do something like that again
<tumbleweed> I wanted to do something while highvoltage was here, but I didn't organise it...
<tumbleweed> anyone feel like making it happen?
<kbmonkey> I'd like to be more involved in the Jam myself
<kbmonkey> I'm limited to online activity, but that's still okay
<tumbleweed> sure
<kbmonkey> question: does the Jam work on the latest release?
<tumbleweed> the development release
<tumbleweed> although we could do anything
<kbmonkey> I see one of the requirements is a decent net connection
<kbmonkey> that's where many of us fall flat
<kbmonkey> we can still help with translations
 * tumbleweed is happy to host a tiny jam doing some packaging stuff
<tumbleweed> but it'd be nice if we did other things too
<tumbleweed> yes, translations!
<hjoubert> Maaz: I am Henk Joubert
<Maaz> hjoubert: Righto
<kbmonkey> I'd like to do bug hunting too.
<tumbleweed> hjoubert: hi. (Henk is also in Cape Town)
<kbmonkey> one of the items say Answer questions on askubuntu.com
<hjoubert> I would be happy to help however I can
<kbmonkey> that helps new users and builds awareness
<tumbleweed> watch out, askubuntu is addictive :)
<kbmonkey> the link is http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/2565/how-can-we-participate-in-the-ubuntu-global-jam
<kbmonkey> the stackexcahnge range of sites are all addictive!
<kbmonkey> great quality answers there, i encourage all new users to sign up there
<tumbleweed> anyway, sounds like there is some interest
<tumbleweed> does anyone want to try and organise it? (I was hoping to avoid doing that myself)
<kbmonkey> I recon we promote the jm on our loco site, maybe even hack up a neat ZA-esque logo for the jam
<kbmonkey> do you mean organizing real-life meetups for the jam tumbleweed ?
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: I mean the real-life component of the jam. The online bit should be straightforward enough
<kbmonkey> the simplest way, is to mail the list about this to see who is keen in which areas
<tumbleweed> probably
<kbmonkey> the list has more eyes than irc 
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> Maaz: idea email the list about the Global jam for 2-4 March -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Maaz> Idea recorded: email the list about the Global jam for 2-4 March -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<kbmonkey> anything to add?
<kbmonkey> everyone is busy or shy :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Tonberry_aao> beer evening scheduling
<kbmonkey> okay, next...
<Meesterarend1> both...maybe just not much to add :-X
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Precise Pangolin release parties (26 April 2012)
<Maaz> Current Topic: Precise Pangolin release parties (26 April 2012)
<kbmonkey> thats okay Meesterarend1, all details we can chat about on irc in the week or via the mailing list
<superfly> mmm, it would be awesome to have a really visible release party, but it takes lots of effort :-(
<kbmonkey> So I'm keen to get a copy of this release, and think a durban release party is called for
<superfly> like not a bunch of people rocking up at a restaurant, but like a mini computer fair or something
<Kilos> kbmonkey, guys like william on the lists get involved there
<kbmonkey> I love that idea!
 * inetpro is hoping that somebody will arrange another release party at Irene or even closer to Pretoria
<Kilos> hi POps 
<inetpro> just not sure whether I'll attend
<hjoubert> are we going to do one in cape town or stellenbosch this time?
<kbmonkey> I'm not sure either, it's still a way off though
<POps> Hi there - wondered if I was alone!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: true
<Kilos> no POps you in the ubuntu monthly meeting
<kbmonkey> this is just to get us to think about it so long
<Kilos> welcome
<Tonberry> i vote stellenbosch but only because it is convenient for me 
<kbmonkey> hi POps 
<POps> Thanks - I am in the right place - I just arrived in a period of complete silence
<Kilos> POps, you know how to sign in?
<hjoubert> I like visiting stellenbosch for release parties if someone there can organise it
<POps> I thought I was?
<Meesterarend1> anybody doing something in Bloemfontein?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I suggest we keep talking about it on the ML and on IRC, next time we may have a date or two
<superfly> POps: we're in the middle of our monthly meeting :-)
<kbmonkey> Tonberry: if you want, contact those in your area and ask :)
<Kilos>  type in maaz I am name
<superfly> POps: so the perfect time to pop in :-)
<Tonberry> will do
<kbmonkey> okay, next...
<kbmonkey> wow we have a nice agenda tonight
<POps> I came in because of the monthly meeting!
<Kilos> great POps ty
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Linux Studies -- http://linux-studies.za.net
<Maaz> Current Topic: Linux Studies -- http://linux-studies.za.net
<POps> ty?
<Kilos> thank you
<inetpro> POps: type "Maaz: I am FirstName Surname" so that your name appears in the minutes
<kbmonkey> For mentions, some of us peeps here are doing self-study for Linux
<kbmonkey> anyone is welcome to join, you don't have to write any exams at the end if you just want to learn with us
<POps> Maaz: I am Bill Cairns
<Maaz> POps: Done
<inetpro> POps: Maaz is our scribe for the evening
<POps> Hi maaz
<kbmonkey> POps: Maaz also makes virtual coffee, don't ask for tea though!
<POps> Beer?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ask him
<kbmonkey> if you are interest, have questions, pop into the #linux-studies irc channel and poke us a bit ;)
<kbmonkey> next up, we have...
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I think you started a great initiative, well done
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey not just tuesday nights
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro :) 
<Kilos> evening drussell 
<Kilos> wanna join the meet
<inetpro> drubin: welcome to our monthly meeting
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Ubuntu Experience: Send in your stories
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Experience: Send in your stories
<Kilos> drubin, is gone
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<Kilos> i will do one
<Kilos> doesnt quassel show he is grayed out
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<POps> Send in my stories to whom? Where would they be published?
<kbmonkey> A quick idea: If you are new, or a long time Ubuntu user, why not send in your stories.
<kbmonkey> We can put them on the http://ubuntu-za.org site
<drussell> Kilos: hiya, just here briefly :o)
<kbmonkey> well POps, that is what we can decide now :)
<kbmonkey> the ML (mailing list) is a good start for sending in stories.
<Kilos> POps, have you got a blog
<inetpro> kbmonkey: s/a good start/always a good start/
<POps> Sorry - I am not trying to be difficult - but is there a good distribution source to which we can send our "stories"? 
<kbmonkey> If you feel adventurous, log in to the local wiki and write your experience there
<POps> Blog - no but I publish quite a bit in local papers
<kbmonkey> the ubuntuforums have a experience section too, but it's nice to hear from our ZA locals 
<POps> Wikis are good - but who reads them except the converted?
<inetpro> POps: interesting, what papers?
<kbmonkey> good point POps
<kbmonkey> the wiki isn't for reading as such, but a store to which we can link 
<POps> I live in the platteland - local papers
<Kilos> blogs are good if google can find them
<kbmonkey> okay, blogs and email
<Kilos> i had over 3500 visit mine before i took it off
<inetpro> POps: so you are looking for stories to publish?
<POps> Example - I read Poplar Mechanics occasionally. I see that they have just finished a poll on Windows v Mac. No mention of Linux.
<kbmonkey> if your blog is listed on our page, all your posts will feed through to http://ubuntu-za.org/planet
<POps> I gor there too late
<POps> gor = got
<kbmonkey> who can we ask to add blogs to planet?
<POps> gor := got
<superfly> kbmonkey: me
<kbmonkey> ^ superfly that is the guru to ask if you want your blog listed on http://ubuntu-za.org/planet :D
<kbmonkey> okay before we get off track...
<kbmonkey> anything else to add?
<POps> Anyone have any ideas about where to publish a blog where general readers might catch them?
<Kilos> blogspot.com
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES sign in
<kbmonkey> POps: not sure, probably get better hits posting within a community of interest
<kbmonkey> try http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<WOLFEYES> Maaz, Ian Sharpe is here
<Maaz> WOLFEYES: One learns a new thing every day
<WOLFEYES> lol
<WOLFEYES> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> hi WOLFEYES 
<kbmonkey> welcome
<Kilos> say maaz I am name
<WOLFEYES> heya guys
<octoquad> You can also use Posterous - https://posterous.com/ or Tumblr - http://tumblr.com/
<WOLFEYES> Maaz, I am Ian Sharpe
<Maaz> WOLFEYES: Okay
<kbmonkey> thats a good question POps. we need to find out...
<WOLFEYES> i liked the previous answer lol
<kbmonkey> personally I struggle to read blogs regularly
<Kilos> the idea is to make it findable by google then all kinda peeps read it 
<Kilos> the idea is to spart interest in ubuntu
<Kilos> spark
<inetpro> kbmonkey: one hour gone since the start of our meeting
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> http://ubuntu-za.org/planet is a good idea but would be nice if it had a better way to organize posts
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro 
<kbmonkey> moving on...
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Order Ubuntu CD's
<Maaz> Current Topic: Order Ubuntu CD's
<kbmonkey> CD's are ordered by the loco contacts right?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: BTW, I'm not trying to rush you :-)
<kbmonkey> This is a reminder to those folks to place orders for the Precise Pangolin release
<inetpro> I'm sure we still have enough time
<kbmonkey> I know inetpro :) its just good form and practice to be timely
<kbmonkey> :)
<kbmonkey> we slow down as our brains tire, he he
<kbmonkey> is anyone here a loco contact?
<kbmonkey> IIRC maia was one?
<inetpro> so who would like a CD/DVD?
<kbmonkey> me me me!
<Kilos> PLEASE
<Kilos> oops sorry
 * Tonberry will take a box...
<kbmonkey> at least a couple, so we can distribute them
<inetpro> Tonberry: yikes! A whole box?
<Tonberry> university gobbles them up at a insane rate
<kbmonkey> do they ship before the release party dates?
<Tonberry> one would be nice as well
 * kbmonkey doesn't need to keep them if I can make ISO's fro mthem
<Kilos> normally release parties are a bit after a release
<WOLFEYES> lol yes and one for me too please, 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: unfortunately they take a lot longer to arrive here
<Meesterarend1> inetpro: I have need of about 5 cds and some server cd's too
<Kilos> should be 2 weeks if ordered timely
<kbmonkey> in that case inetpro, we can have release parties, and install fest parties when they arrive
<WOLFEYES> Is there a big difference in the server CD and normal CD?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: that is not a bad idea
<kbmonkey> Maaz: idea Have install fests once our new release CD's arrive
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Have install fests once our new release CD's arrive
<WOLFEYES> between*
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, yip
<inetpro> kbmonkey: will you arrange with maiatoday?
<Kilos> server has not desktop
<WOLFEYES> Ok one of both then for me please
<kbmonkey> yes inetpro I will ask maia about ordering discs...
<kbmonkey> Maaz: agreed kbmonkey/maiatoday to order Ubuntu discs
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey/maiatoday to order Ubuntu discs
<kbmonkey> okay next...
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether we have anybody recording orders at the moment
<kbmonkey> Maaz: Team Reports needs a volunteer
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> recording orders?
<POps> kbmonkey - sorry i have been away for a bit. Yes, i am a local contact in Limpopo. Not much happens here ...
<inetpro> kbmonkey: someone needs to pick up recording our monthly reports again
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Team Reports needs a volunteer
<Maaz> Current Topic: Team Reports needs a volunteer
<inetpro> maia used to do it as well
<kbmonkey> team reports are found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<kbmonkey> is there anyone here who would like to help?
<WOLFEYES> What needs to be done exactly?
<inetpro> I think this task is also like a marketing job for our LoCo
<kbmonkey> WOLFEYES: see here for what team reports are about: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports\
<WOLFEYES> I understand the keeping of the records for orders but how do we know who is ordering, do they mail us or what?
<kbmonkey> indeed it is inetpro 
<octoquad> correct link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<WOLFEYES> ok, goes to look
<kbmonkey> it is a montly report to say what we did, and mentions events and meetings and stuff like that
<kbmonkey> a summary of our activity
<kbmonkey> thanks octoquad. ghost button presses
<octoquad> no prob
<kbmonkey> if anyone is willing, I will help.
<inetpro> I think we need some new energised helpers who are willing to become official ubuntu members
<kbmonkey> I am willing to take up the task, on condition someone chair for a little while :)
<kbmonkey> which is an upcoming item...
<kbmonkey> yes inetpro :D
<inetpro> somebody who can also attend regular official LoCo meetings
<inetpro> kbmonkey: are you a member yet?
<kbmonkey> is that through registering on launchpad?
<kbmonkey> I'm looking for how you become a member.
 * kbmonkey ashamed I forgot
<inetpro> kbmonkey: anybody can do it
<WOLFEYES> What is a LoCo meeting exactly please?
<inetpro> I suggest you start chatting with old hands like drubin, morgs and highvoltage
<POps> Cheerrs all
<inetpro> I'm sure drubin would be willing to continue but he has become rather busy in his life
<Kilos> cheers POps go well
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> and so have all the others
<Tonberry> i think drubin is pretty much over it
<inetpro> even tumbleweed and others around here can help you meet the right people
<WOLFEYES> I wanted to volunteer but I pretty much sit in the same boat.
 * tumbleweed hears his name
<inetpro> we can also chat about this on a day to day basis on this channel
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: you become a member by being nominated by other members for doing awesmoe stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<WOLFEYES> lol
<kbmonkey> anybody interested in team reporting?
<kbmonkey> I will report on this month, will include a request to the list for this
<Kilos> maybe maia will do it again after her exams in march are over
<kbmonkey> thanks tumbleweed 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I'll help where I can
<kbmonkey> ok Kilos I can ask her about that, thanks oom
<Kilos> yw
<kbmonkey> meanwhile I will do February
 * kbmonkey needs coffee
<inetpro> +1
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Monthly meets clash with SULUG beer meets
<Maaz> Current Topic: Monthly meets clash with SULUG beer meets
<Kilos> maybe just change our day
<kbmonkey> a topic of debate, as it involves beer nowhere near where I am ;)
<kbmonkey> Tonberry_aao: you are there now?
<Tonberry> or plan meetings further ahead
<inetpro> SULUG beer meets?
<kbmonkey> maybe Tonberry can tell us what the beer meets are about? not too clear myself
<Tonberry> or is there a pre planner meeting schedule for ubuntu_za?
<Tonberry> bunch of linux geeks drinking beer
<inetpro> Tonberry: when and where does this happen?
<kbmonkey> we meet on the 3rd Monday each month Tonberry 
<Tonberry> ok
<Tonberry> is suspect the sulug schedule is similar
<kbmonkey> is that the beer meet schedule too? or is it more ad-hoc
<kbmonkey> hmmm
<kbmonkey> must be a drink specials evening
<Tonberry> in the beginning maybe
<kbmonkey> Tonberry: ask the peeps there about this, if you can be an intermediary?
<kbmonkey> or get them all on here ;)
<Tonberry> it could be changed on sulugs side
<Tonberry> might be the easiest
<kbmonkey> drunken irc can be funny
<Tonberry> we know
<Kilos> hehe
<hjoubert> funny but at the expense of productivity
<kbmonkey> if not we can do a census this side and see which days we can move. but I know from last vote its a tricky choice for many folks
<Tonberry> i dont see any problem with moving sulug beer evenings to any other monday or even day of the week
<kbmonkey> heck, I suggest everyone in ubuntu-za go for a beer meet. why not? but the dates can't clash :/
<Tonberry> but i will ask
<Kilos> let Tonberry speak to them before worrying further
 * inetpro almost thought it was a virtual beer like the coffee from Maaz
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<kbmonkey> thanks Tonberry :) let us know, get the rest eager for such meets, or coffee meets
<kbmonkey> nods. next up is.... 
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Next meeting chair (19 March 2012)
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting chair (19 March 2012)
<kbmonkey> I can chair this next one too.
<kbmonkey> unless anyone here wants to give it a go?
 * inetpro is happy to let kbmonkey do the job
<Kilos> carry on
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha. I'm sure you are inetpro 
 * Kilos seconds
<kbmonkey> payment this time includes a slab of fine, swiss dark chocolate
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you're getting oiled now
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> okay that is the agenda
<kbmonkey> to note: if anyone wants to chair or know more about it
<kbmonkey> which is what I'm doing now, email me on the list or ping me on irc
<Kilos> that was a good meet with decent attendance
<kbmonkey> Thanks all you geeks
<Kilos> well done kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-02-20-17-33-33.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-02-20-17-33-33.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-02-20-17-33-33.html
<octoquad> before we wrap up, going back to POps about the blog, why don't we set one up at blog.ubuntu-za.org?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> well done kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> sorry I forgot to ask for any last words
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<garaman_> b^.^d
<kbmonkey> octoquad: give superfly your blog URL and we can add it to the list on ubuntu-za.org/planet
<kbmonkey> it is a blog aggregator / feed for all our blogs
<Kilos> octoquad, isnt the idea of a blog about ubuntu to get windows peeps to learn more
<garaman_> superfly: mine is http://blog.grahampoulter.com
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos you bright spark! we should all blog in windows communitie about ubuntu.
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> there were peeps from all over read mine
<Kilos> its not the aim to convert linux peeps
<Kilos> they already there
<octoquad> Kilos: absolutely, I thought it would be nice to setup a blog for at blog.ubuntu-za.org and get all of us to share tips, tricks and ideas at least once a month
<Kilos> we need to reach out to winsucks peeps and convert them
<kbmonkey> I'm keen on this global jam
<Kilos> ah sorry octoquad i missed that side of it
<octoquad> http://www.itworld.com/open-source/248654/8-best-innovations-windows-8-borrowed-linux
<Kilos> what does that say octoquad 
<kbmonkey> so now that we're off the record, everyone can jump in and say hi
<Kilos> hi
<kbmonkey> hi. I'm kbmonkey, and I'm addicted to Linux.
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> kbmonkey: The agenda for our next meeting is ready at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120319
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> wow that was quick inetpro 
<Kilos> you active tonight hey
<kbmonkey> nice inetpro. okay i'll surmise our meet on the loco.ubuntu page
<kbmonkey> must say, the wiki is much nicer for this
<inetpro> It's really not difficult at all, anybody can do it
<kbmonkey> that was a longer meet
<inetpro> kbmonkey: just make sure everything is in fact correct and feel free to modify 
 * kbmonkey goes to make coffee. brb.
<garaman_> coffee at this hour?  A good espresso at 3pm and I'm working till 2am
<Kilos> eina
<garaman_> took me a few times to really remember the pattern. now I'm off the sauce
<Kilos> coffee is good
<Kilos> hey you clever guys with virtual drives
<octoquad> Well that was a good meet! I'm off, gonna try and get Mozilla's Boot to Gecko on my phone now. Upgraded to Android 4.0.3 beta last night and I must say it's horrible. Speak soon all! :)
<Kilos> if one is stuck on winsucks at the moment and wants to follow the lpi course
<Kilos> ok cheers octoquad 
<Kilos> how would one use the commands for partitioning
<Meesterarend1> I'm off too thanks guys was insitefull :)
<Meesterarend1> have a great evening 
<Kilos> night Meesterarend1 
<WOLFEYES> Meesterarend1, 
<WOLFEYES> cheers
<Kilos> ty for sitting in
<Kilos> Maaz, define insiteful
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, define insitefull
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> insight=mental penetration
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I've also pasted the summary and the link to the raw logs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120220 for today's meeting
<kbmonkey> ^ :)
<kbmonkey> methinks its a good idea to email our meeting sumaries to the list
<kbmonkey> need to get more interest here
 * Kilos agrees
<Kilos> might interest some list guys
<Kilos> anyone know pops
<superfly> kbmonkey: forget the list, all the action is in the Facebook group
<superfly> seriously.
<Kilos> eerything is on fb
<Kilos> even the rugby and cricket
<superfly> most of the people that came to the Ubuntu hour saw the event on FB
<Kilos> fb and twitter are very widespread
<kbmonkey> oh, lamebook :p
<Kilos> kbmonkey, if one is stuck on winsucks at the moment and wants to follow the lpi course
<Kilos> how would one use the commands for partitioning
<kbmonkey> with a virtual machine, or a live cd and a second drive?
<Kilos> i dunno if you can part in a virtual machine
<superfly> kbmonkey: as lame as it may be, that's where our target audience is
<Kilos> do you actually see a clean drive there
<WOLFEYES> I will talk to you closer to the time kbmonkey let me get the iso's downloaded first
<Kilos> oh and ty kbmonkey for chairing
<kbmonkey> sure Kilos :)
<WOLFEYES> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> indeed superfly, who puts the events for our meets up on fb?
<superfly> kbmonkey: anyone who has access, I have done so before
<kbmonkey> thanks for that!
<kbmonkey> need to do that whole shower thing now
<Kilos> hehe enjoy
<kbmonkey> nobody likes dirty geeks 
<Kilos> bad for thier pcs
<Kilos> their
<WOLFEYES> nite all and ty 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<kbmonkey> catch all tomorrow, ciao ciao
 * inetpro wonders why everybody is so quiet
<superfly> inetpro: I'm busy with the last few things of a site upgrade
<inetpro> superfly: interesting
<inetpro> hope all goes as planned
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-21
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey belated hello :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
 * Symmetria looks in
<sakhi> Mornings.
<nuvolari> o/ lo sakhi 
<inetpro> good morning Symmetria
<inetpro> oh and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> hi superfly and all you other guys
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos , inetpro 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari daan dit goed seun
<Kilos> klasse vanaand nê
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<Kilos> dag se boetie
<Kilos> ek geniet die LPI boek
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi
<Kilos> leer baie. my hele desktop is vol files
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos needs to find a neat way of filing so i can find all these commands and what they do
<Kilos> gaan dit goed inetpro 
<Kilos> moenie vanaand se klasse vergeet nie hoor
<nuvolari> dit gaan oraait dankie  oom
<nuvolari> werk my oor 'n mik
<nuvolari> maar darmm nie dood nie :P
<nuvolari> *darm
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> hard work never killed anyone
<nuvolari> meh :/
 * nuvolari sien oom kilos raak 'n grooter geek as hy
<Kilos> no built in AK47's
<nuvolari> *groter
<nuvolari> ek sal oeen van die dae oom se hulp inroep :P
<Kilos> ek hoop regtig ek kom tot by daai staiem dat ek kan help nuvolari 
<Kilos> stadiem
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> daai blerrie plek
<Kilos> hi superfly hows the family
<superfly> Kilos: doing fine thanks... how are you?
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<superfly> inetpro: g'day
<Kilos> good ty superfly starting to really love this lpi course
<Kilos> it does the important stuff like the basic building blocks to understand what is in your pc
<Kilos> foundations mare important
<Kilos> *are
<Kilos> i have a tiny prob with epiphany, cannot copy paste to mail or to cli. will paste to and open file though and can then copy paste from there
<Kilos> is it a common problem from online sites
<nuvolari> mornings superfly 
<Kilos> havent tried other browser
<zeref> hurrrr
<Kilos> lol hiya zeref 
<Kilos> morning maiatoday drussell 
<Kilos> maiatoday, time to finish them studies for a bit. we missed you last night
<maiatoday> argh yeah Kilos, I didn't manage to get to my computer in time last night
<maiatoday> I'm almost done, one more month
<Kilos> yeah we are counting the days. we arent rushing you. do what you gotta do
<Kilos> we know it will be well done as always
<drussell> hiya Kilos :o)
<Kilos> lolis that a yawn
<Kilos> im dumb with smiley goodies
<drussell> Kilos: it's a big nose smiley :o)
<drussell> Kilos: all my smiley's have big noses :oD
<drussell> ;o)
<drussell> Kilos: right bbl
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> go well drus
<Kilos> sjoe
<zeref> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> hiya Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi kilos
<zeref> ffs
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Dont forget the studies tonight on # linux-studies guys
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Dont forget the studies tonight on # linux-studies guys
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<Kilos> daai goeters
<Kilos> Maaz, where is nlsthzn
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> bbl
 * Mezenir waves
<Mezenir> howdy
<confluency> Hello
<zeref> hi confluency 
<Mezenir> quiet tonight
<Kilos> hi Mezenir we are on #linux-studies, come join us
<Mezenir> ah oki
<Kilos> a few of us anyway
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> wb sakhi 
<Mezenir> ta
<Mezenir> will wget it sometime
<Kilos> yw
<Mezenir> i think thats the one i got
<Mezenir> says study guide
<Kilos> i see LPImanual
<Mezenir> some of you may be interested
<Mezenir> http://www.vision-class.org
<Kilos> very involved but lotsa great info
 * Mezenir turns on javascript :/
<Mezenir> We are committed to your success and we would like to help you become an internationally recognised Linux specialist. You will find here free resources that you can use to successfully prepare for the LPI exams.
<Mezenir> Click on any link below to select the study manual of your choice: 
<Mezenir> LPI 101 & 102 Study Guide new syllabus- Free Ebook
<Mezenir> LPI 101 Study Manual (old syllabus)
<Mezenir> LPI 102 Study Manual (old syllabus)
<Mezenir> LPI 201 Study Manual (old syllabus)
<Mezenir> LPI 202 Study Manual (old syllabus)
<Mezenir> thats what i see
<Mezenir> i picked the new syllabus study guide
<Kilos> it comes in bits and pieces
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> the old one is the whole book
<Mezenir> oh ok
<Mezenir> thouht i shouldnt bother with old syllabus
<Kilos> old one goes to 110 and lotsa other stuff
<Kilos> 328 pages
<Kilos> new sylabus seems to give 2 sections at a time
<Kilos> and unless they have changed it by now 104 fills in 102
<Kilos> one isnt complete without the other in my opinion
<Kilos> lo wolf
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, 
<Kilos> you winning?
<Mezenir> ok thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
 * Kerbero[N900] is having a drink on symmetria's birthday
<Kerbero[N900]> if my sources are correct that is
<inetpro> happy birthday Symmetria
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-22
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> ooh, check out google's doodle
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> You're late this morning!
<Kilos> yeah head sploding
<superfly> :-(
<superfly> I hope it gets better soon
<superfly> morning hjoubert
<Kilos> its just subsides at times. only had 3 days with no pain in 13 years. when i got morphine jections with tongue cancer op
<Kilos> hi hjoubert 
<Kilos> superfly, has corrie given up with ubuntu?
<superfly> Kilos: no, it doesn't look like it... it just looks like he's too busy to hang out in IRC
<Kilos> ah ty
<superfly> tumbleweed: I upgraded ubuntu-za.org to the latest release of Drupal 6 last night, hopefully that will also help with our spam problem.
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> nice job superfly
<superfly> morning inetpro, thanks.
<inetpro> that would be very sad if you had to block gmail addresses
<Kilos> ah William is helping us at least
<Kilos> lol would be a shocker if someone here says hey thats me and i was here before you
<Kilos> hi confluency you very quiet this year. 2012 not good to you?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<tumbleweed> superfly: ta
<superfly> np, been meaning to get to it, just didn't have the time
<superfly> and forgot :-(
 * tumbleweed also has so me drupals to upgrade
<superfly> fortunately last night I got the update notification just as I had a lull in activity :-)
<nuvolari> ooh, superfly did you play with drupal 7 yet? (I might have asked you :P)
<superfly> nuvolari: I have
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<inetpro> what happened to http://code365.info/ ?
<inetpro> am getting "Internal Server Error"
 * inetpro been doing some cleaning up of dead feeds
<superfly> inetpro: code365 falls over every now and then :-/
<superfly> and I haven't updated it in nearly a year
<superfly> I need to migrate it to Pyramid
<inetpro> superfly: np, I've removed it from my feeds
<inetpro> it will probably stop falling over now :-)
<superfly> Well, the server it is on needs to be fixed too... might move it to my VPS
<inetpro> superfly: I know the feeling
<Kilos> superfly, i think i have found that command if you wanna save it for future ref. and if its right
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> seems to have worked here
<Kilos> is the xfs filesystem what is use in xubuntu?
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<Kilos> whew that is used
<Kilos> my englikaans not too hot today
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> and the day isn't over ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> the intarwebs are broken!!!
<nuvolari> :/
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> i agree
 * hjoubert pokes Squirm 
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> naand julle
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetria you still in sa?
<Symmetria> at the moment :)
<Symmetria> I am such a geek :P I find it cool that I can ping my new amplifier
<Symmetria> and browse to it with a web browser 
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> night all
<inetpro> hello Symmetria
<inetpro> Symmetria: why you been so quiet?
<inetpro> that is totally out of line
<kbmonkey> evening
<inetpro> good evening kbmonkey
<inetpro> wb
<kbmonkey> evening inetpro 
<kbmonkey> I went to a job assessment. the hardware this company's IT dept used was legendary, so old. lol
<superfly> hi kb
<superfly> brb
<kbmonkey> they keyboards they used didn't have lettering on the keys from age. 
<kbmonkey> hi the fly
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yikes!
<Symmetria> heh inetpro been busy
<Symmetria> and not on irc much
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and partying 2 hard
<kbmonkey> the party is always on irc ;)
<Symmetria> lol with my new sound system, my neighbors are guaranteed to have good taste in music
<Symmetria> even if they dont like it :P
<kbmonkey> any sound system of mine is privileged with the most brutal metal. ha ha :D
<Symmetria> hehe kbmonkey my sound system will break windows if you turn it up 2 loud with any form of music hehe
<Symmetria> fairly easily
<kbmonkey> in other news, 4 households were hospitalized after brain haemmorages caused by what authorities called 'exploding sonic music waves'! 
<inetpro> Symmetria: I'm very glad that you're not my neibhour 
<inetpro> neighbor*
<kbmonkey> hi psydroid. how goes you?
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<psydroid> I'm ok, thanks
<psydroid> how are things there?
<psydroid> with you I mean
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<inetpro> heh psydroid
<kbmonkey> its pretty good
<kbmonkey> checking out that learning site p2pu.org
<kbmonkey> so many courses there
<kbmonkey> joined the linux one, and the python one
<psydroid> oh, I'll bookmark it
<kbmonkey> but the linux one seems like it uses videos from another site.
<kbmonkey> its peer-tp-peer-univarsity
<psydroid> I have so little time for anything but my studies and looking for work, it's a shame that I can't keep up with the lpi stuff
<psydroid> yeah, that's a great concept
<kbmonkey> also looking for work psydroid 
<kbmonkey> what you studying?
<psydroid> applied physics and computer engineering
<psydroid> kbmonkey, and you?
<kbmonkey> neat :)
<kbmonkey> learning python, bash, php. got html5 in the queue
<Symmetria> kbmonkey check this:
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/amp_setup.jpg
<psydroid> thanks :)
<psydroid> yeah, all cool technologies
<Symmetria> lol how cool is that, you can manually setup the distance between the speakers to an accuracy of 10cm for optimal sound config
<kbmonkey> say, how do I import a RSA fingerprint?
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos pong! Skies ek is so skaars oom :-/
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari Jy doen te veel seun. jy moet ook ontspan" 11 hours, 5 minutes and 52 seconds ago
<Symmetria> morning all
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone know where I can buy an hdcp stripper?
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> a what?
<Kerbero> long time no hear symmetria
<Kerbero> good to see you here again
<Tonberry> im assuming a thing that removes hdcp encryption 
<Kerbero> anyway, gtg
<Kerbero> huistoegaantyd
<Kerbero> lang dag gewerk
<psyatu> ik ga straks ook naar huis
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> hdcp encryption = what they put on hdmi output
<Symmetria> from a dstv decoder or something
<Symmetria> to ensure you only run it into a legit tv and not a tv card or anything else 
<Symmetria> which is a pain if you wanna hook it into a tv card to watch it on your pc or something
<Symmetria> you can take it in via the component outputs but then its not HD :(
<dLimit> Hi
<Symmetria> lo
<dLimit> How are you Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> :) Im in an awesome mood
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> caught up on all my admin work so that I can properly invoice at the end of the month
<dLimit> Thats great to hear =)
<Symmetria> and realized I shoulda become a contractor a long long long time ago
<Symmetria> because the money is nothing short of bizarre
<dLimit> Yeah and very scarce
<dLimit> Like everybody has money but you can't buy anything
<Symmetria> heh what you mean
<Symmetria> lol Im buying plenty things hehe
<dLimit> It's like that episode on season 13 of south park on the recession where cartmon blames the Jews for taking all the money and hiding it in caves..
<dLimit> Anyway I have a question.
<dLimit> Are there any special modes or rules on bots?
<dLimit> on this network that is.
<Symmetria> cant tell ya about the rules on bots on this network
<dLimit> I mean bots like Maaz 
<Symmetria> no idea, never run bots on this network
<dLimit> Well there's not much on freenodes policy page
<dLimit> But she gets kicked some times
<dLimit> ^^ my bot I mean.
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> no idea on that dlimit :(
<dLimit> Well thank you anyway Symmetria 
 * Symmetria wants something to happen that destroys the value of the rand against the dollar :P
<Symmetria> 10:1 would be good lol
<dLimit> How are we going to do that?
<Symmetria> lol no idea 
<Symmetria> so long as the value of the rand drops
<Symmetria> (I bill everything in dollars)
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-24
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> hi inetpro and Kilos
<zeref-Lap> It's Friday 'o clock
<zeref-Lap> :-D
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> …
<zeref> ...
<kbmonkey> evening
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-25
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> we under 30 here again
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> Squirm, are you back on ubuntu?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> nope, debian though
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref-Lap> hurrrmmm
<zeref-Lap> whats happening guys
<Kilos> evening all
<zeref-Lap> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-26
<inetpro> good afternoon
<nlsthzn> o/
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro wonders what to use for measuring bandwidth usage by protocol on a single host
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you so much buddy bot
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos!
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Greetings to Mr. superfly 
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> lol i pop on every day inetpro  just not online all the time
<Kilos> inetpro, you guys well?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm always good thanks
<Kilos> hehe 
 * inetpro playing with ntop
<Kilos> what does that tell you?
 * tumbleweed really doesn't like ntop much
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like quite a nifty little tool
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what would you rather use?
<inetpro> or recommend
<Kilos> what does it do inetpro ?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: there's nothing that solves that problem very well. I rolled my own solutions with ulogd
<inetpro> Kilos: display network usage in web browser
<tumbleweed> superfly: we have a new clam, btw. I started migrating some stuff over yesterday
<inetpro> Kilos: it installs it's own web server service and starts monitoring detail usage
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK
<Kilos> aha
<tumbleweed> superfly: do you want to handle migrating the ubuntu-za site?
<tumbleweed> err s/clam/soda/
<superfly> tumbleweed: you're more than welcome to do it, but if you'd prefer me to, I can
<tumbleweed> heh, np
<inetpro> tumbleweed: soda?
<Kilos> lol inetpro that stuff they mix with dop
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh
<Kilos> must be an anti something or other
<Kilos> virus
<Kilos> http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/soda.htm
<Kilos> Maaz, clever bot
<Maaz> Thank you so much. It's a pleasure to serve
<tumbleweed> inetpro: the server the ubuntu-za website is on
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> tumbleweed: when you say you rolled your own solution with ulogd, why did you do that?
<inetpro> what is it that you monitor?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I was doing network accounting for my digs, but it was kind of the same problem http://tumbleweed.org.za/2008/04/02/bandwidth-accounting-ulogd
<tumbleweed> inetpro: for per-user bandwidth accounting on the LEG shell server, we use iptables rules, it works reasonably well (and is probably more efficient than anything that uses pcap)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: very interesting, thanks
 * inetpro will have to screw my head on properly and then look at this solution
<inetpro> sounds like something I need
<inetpro> s/sounds/looks/
<Symmetria> hrm
 * Symmetria has been playing with evo vs webex vs adobe connect vs netviewer
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-18
<Squirm> is it possible to ban timkeller with a reason to contact a channel admin when he is back?
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<superfly> Squirm: I don't think any of us has that level of access, nor is IRC able to do precisely that.
<superfly> Maaz: tell timkeller please quit IRC at night if your client is going to timeout - we appreciate not seeing the join/timeout spam
<Maaz_> superfly: Sure, I'll tell timkeller on freenode
<superfly> timkeller: ping
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> Squirm you can tell your client to ignore joins/quits then you won't see those messages
<magespawn> Maaz_: tell Kilos good morning and the edit of fstab worked
<Maaz_> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<superfly> morning magespawn, nuvolari
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> i do not think timkeller is aware of what is happening
<superfly> magespawn: I highly doubt it
<magespawn> he? never seems to be on chat
<superfly> magespawn: sorry, I realise I was probably confusing... I meant to say that I highly doubt he is aware of it
<N8Wulf> g'morning all
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good morning
<magespawn> lol @ superfly
<magespawn> morning inetpro
<inetpro> timkeller: wb
<superfly> (again)
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> would be intersting to see the greeter in action with this
<inetpro> hi magespawn, superfly, Squirm
<superfly> hi inetpro
<superfly> timkeller: boo!
<superfly> timkeller: ohi
<superfly> timkeller: wb
<Squirm> lo
<Squirm> lol superfly 
<superfly> ohi Squirm
<Squirm> hello timkeller 
<superfly> timkeller: wb
<superfly> timkeller: wb
<inetpro> superfly: you think he is still welcome?
<superfly> inetpro: nah, I figure if I bug him enough he'll do something :-P
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> is there no one here who has his email address?
<superfly> could probably find it somewhere in my mail... at home
<inetpro> or his IM address
<inetpro> or phone number
<Vince-0> lols still flapping
<Kilos> hreat magespawn , hi there
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> great magespawn 
<Kilos> timkeller, ping
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i wonder what is up with timkeller connection or whether its his hardware
<inetpro> at this rate of instability timkeller should not be using the internet at all
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> good morning inetpro it is kinda bad hey?
<Kilos> ive been offline reinstalling so missed few hours. hasnt he answered yet
<Kilos> 12.04 is my moses
<Kilos> back on cell
<Kilos> grrr
<Symmetria> ok, so question
<Symmetria> if you write some very evil code, that could for example take out every linux/freebsd/windows box on a shared network segment in seconds
<Symmetria> forcing reboots on them
<Symmetria> would you release it or just delete it and pretend you never wrote it ;p
<Kilos> delete
<Symmetria> heh, there were documents about this particular issue but I wanted to see just how real it was
<Symmetria> so I wrote code to test it
<Kilos> or remove the linux part
<Symmetria> kilos lol, *any* box that has ipv6 enabled on it
<Kilos> it sounds very evil
<Symmetria> that receives RA's 
<Symmetria> is vulnerable to it
<Symmetria> basically, here is the deal
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> IPv6 uses things called RA (route announcements)
<Symmetria> so that boxes can get addresses automatically
<Symmetria> its like, a dumbed down version of dhcp
<Symmetria> except, instead of *changing* the address, it *adds* an address
<Symmetria> it is possible to specify the prefix as well
<Symmetria> which means, you can spew thousands of fake RA announcements onto a network segment
<Symmetria> and every v6 box starts adding v6 addresses 
<Symmetria> from fake prefix's
<Symmetria> once they have added a few thousand, well, goodbye to the box 
<Kilos> whew thats nasty
<Symmetria> it does NOT require the network to be v6 enabled
<Symmetria> all it requires is the box to be v6 enabled and accepting ra's 
<Kilos> where you learned to do bad things like that?
<Symmetria> (the default on almost every v6 system out there)
<Symmetria> kilos haha, I wrote my first network exploit code back in 1998 ;p
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> and its always the simplest code to write
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> what gave you the idea to write it?
<Symmetria> was looking at security for another network
<Symmetria> and trying to figure out where the problems were
<Kilos> now write some code that can stop such a crack getting in
<Kilos> and give it to launchpad
<Kilos> or the firewall peeps
<Symmetria> heh, there is a fix for it in some switches already, but most switches don't support ra-guard
<Symmetria> and you can firewall it out in linux 
<Symmetria> but if you do firewall it out, you break RA functionality
<Symmetria> and thats actually pretty necessary
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> fix it
<Vince-0> Hey, Symmetria - do you have any docs / links on that exploit ?
<Symmetria> vince http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Apr/86 that was someone talking about the bug itself, but I never saw anyone write anything to actually exploit it till now
<Symmetria> and that announcement leaves out a bunch of things
<Symmetria> its not about updating the routing information, its about filling up the address table
<Symmetria> and the solutions proposed in that document aren't viable either
<magespawn> bbl
<Guest8691> k
<Kilos> ai!
<Symmetria> hahahaha
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> that bug I was talking about
<Kilos> yes Symmetria 
<Symmetria> you don't even need to write code to exploit it
<Symmetria> a linux box + radvd + a few bash scripts 
<Kilos> eeek
<Symmetria> = death ;p
<Symmetria> linux can transmit those router advertisments, you just configure it to do so
<Symmetria> and then write scripts to randomly aliase and dealiase the prefix's to the interface
<Symmetria> and watch the linux box do all the transmissions for you
<Symmetria> hahahaha so evil
<Kilos>  dont start enjoying it
<Kilos> just now you become a bad guy
<Symmetria> kilos hahaha breaking stuff is always fun ;p
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> rather help frans fix the server
<magespawn> Symmetria: the notice says linux fixed it already?
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> ai?
<inetpro> magespawn: please call timkeller and tell him to go away
<nuvolari> ouch
<inetpro> just like that
<nuvolari> but serves him right
<inetpro> nuvolari: I guess you are bready for the meeting this eve?
<magespawn> i just ignored joins/quits
<inetpro> ready as well*
<nuvolari> inetpro: affirmative
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks
 * inetpro not sure I'll make it
<inetpro> have this stupid migraine again
<inetpro> magespawn: ignoring the joins/quits only hides the problem
<magespawn> indeed not much else i could do though
<inetpro> rephrase: *only hides the problem for you
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/motion-test-2.mp4 <=== video image stabilization ftw 
<Symmetria> considering that clip was taken on a dash mounted hand camera with no stabilization, and I stabilized it purely in software afterwards
<Symmetria> (and I was MOVING when I was driving there, never drop below 160kph in that entire clip)
<magespawn> inetpro how long does he get kicked for?
<inetpro> magespawn: until he rejoins
<magespawn> ahh okay so not an actual ban but he will have to manually rejoin
<inetpro> yep
<magespawn> bbl
<nuvolari> see you guys now now
<tumbleweed> if I miss the meeting - I want to organise a global jam in cape town
<Kilos> so inetpro ty for the tweet
<Kilos> where is the email
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm up for joining that
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hrr
<nuvolari> I #hashed a meeting item but now I can't remember the used tag
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.agenda
<Maaz_> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/529/detail/
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.minutes
<Maaz_> nuvolari: meeting.minutes is http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/21/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<nuvolari> Maaz_: forget about meeting.minutes
<Maaz_> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.minutes anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-01-21-17-30-25.html
<Maaz_> nuvolari: I already know stuff about meeting.minutes
<nuvolari> Maaz_: forget meeting.minutes
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-01-21-17-30-25.html
<Maaz_> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<nuvolari> Maaz_: forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/535/detail/
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Got it
 * nuvolari ties a knot in his ear to double-check spelling tonight
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> heh, sharp: <kbmonkey> but we have an app, multiplayer notepad aka irc ;D
<magespawn> later all on my way home, meeting 19:00?
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> 19.30
<magespawn> cool later all
<Kilos> later
<nuvolari> sho, January was quite a busy month on the mailing list
<superfly> hi HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA> Evening
<superfly> remember me?
<superfly> :-P
<HawkiesZA> Superfly, banzai?
<superfly> heh
<superfly> HawkiesZA: anyways, we're trying to figure out how to do pair programming between Cape Town and Pretoria
<HawkiesZA> ...
<superfly> HawkiesZA: Nomanini
<HawkiesZA> I'm trying to think what your real name is now...?
<superfly> haha
<HawkiesZA> Yes, I figured that
<HawkiesZA> My world just imploded a little is all
<superfly> HawkiesZA: whois me
<HawkiesZA> haha
<nuvolari> ugh, a general question: what does anyone of you people do for inspiration? :P
<superfly> nuvolari: if I knew, I'd be pumping it out every moment
<nuvolari> fair enough 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg Cantide HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> i go eat
<SmilyBorg> hey there
<Vince-0> Hiya!
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> Maaz_, announce monthly meeting in 30 mins
<Maaz_> Announcement from Kilos! monthly meeting in 30 mins
<Vince-0> brb
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<HawkiesZA> Howdy Kilos 
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<Kilos> hi josvis 
<queery> evening
<Kilos> lo queery 
<HawkiesZA> Evening queery 
<queery> how are you boys tonight?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<queery> doing orait
<Kilos> how come you only get here meeting times hey?
<queery> hehe to busy
<Kilos> na slack
<queery> on the road al day and with clients
<queery> hehe also true
<Kilos> the fly and pro are also busy but they here every day
<Kilos> even on the train
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> haha typing and driving is a bit different
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> you dont drive all day and night
<josvis> Hi Kilos, this is newbie the great
<Kilos> welto ubuntu-za jos
<nuvolari> eek, I hope my coffee brews in time
<Kilos> ai josvis 
<nuvolari> welcome josvis 
<Kilos> tell us about yourself josvis 
<queery> well duing the day when im not driving im with a clients
<Cantide> brb O_O
<Kilos> quick you got 2 mins
<nuvolari> eek! I feel like a puppy
<queery> where is my Kitteh
<nuvolari> peeing the floor with excitement
<Kilos> over what nuvolari 
 * nuvolari rephrases
 * nuvolari leaks on the floor from excitement, like a little puppy
<nuvolari> better? :P
<josvis> Kilos, I will get back to you after this meet
<Kilos> about what nuvolari 
<Kilos> cool josvis 
<nuvolari> the meeting oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> my coffee is not going to make it :-/
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> oh is there something exciting coming up?
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<nuvolari> Kilos: not really, just feels like my heart wants to jump out my throat every time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> swallow
<nuvolari> Maaz_: start meeting about February IRC Meeting
 * Maaz_ gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<magespawn> not that good for hearts to jump out of throats
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> painfull
<nuvolari> Maaz_: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Done
<Kilos> Maaz_, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz_> Kilos: Done
<magespawn> Maaz_: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz_> magespawn: Sure
<HawkiesZA> Maaz_: I am Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz_> HawkiesZA: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<inetpro> Maaz_: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz_> inetpro: Alrighty
<queery> Maaz_, i am Dewald
<Maaz_> queery: Yessir
<Kilos> lo pro
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone!
<queery> Maaz_, why do you have a tail?
<Maaz_> queery: I already know stuff about why
<Cantide> Maaz_, I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz_> Cantide: Okay
<nuvolari> it's great that you all made it
<SmilyBorg> Maaz_: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz_> SmilyBorg: Alrighty
<nuvolari> well, all that is present :)
<nuvolari> howdy SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> superfly, ??
<SmilyBorg> hey
<nuvolari> Vince-0 needs a poke it seems
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> Kilos: ta
<inetpro> hmm... no new peeps?
<nuvolari> inetpro: josvis is new
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> josvis: welcome to our monthly meeting
<Kilos> josvis, type in maaz I am "full name"
<queery> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> so tonight there does not seem to be much out of the ordinary, or something to focus on 
<queery> Maaz_, coffee for all
<Maaz_> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> the bot will register you as being here
<nuvolari> or did I miss something major?
<josvis> maaz I am Jos Visser
<Maaz_> josvis: Righto
<nuvolari> We will cover the points as per the agenda
<nuvolari> oh ya,
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.agenda
<Maaz_> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/535/detail/
<queery> josvis, maaz has a tail so try maaz_
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic Review Previous Minutes
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Review Previous Minutes
<nuvolari> Maaz_: meeting.minutes
<Maaz_> nuvolari: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-01-21-17-30-25.html
<nuvolari> ^^ all the important links for the interested persons
<Kilos> ai! the bot acknowledge him queery 
<Kilos> put your glasses on
<queery> oh sorry didn't see
<queery> oh yea forgot them on the table hold on
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> wait, bit why?
<nuvolari> From my scan over the previous minutes earlier tonight, it seemed that we planned to discuss a lot more on the mailing list than what we actually did
<inetpro> nothing wrong with Kilos' eyes
<Kilos> eye
<queery> that's oom kilos
<Kilos> one blind and other one dont see either
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> what does that make me?
<inetpro> nuvolari: did you discuss it?
<Cantide> nuvolari, i'm not sure i saw much on the mailing list for the agenda :/
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome queery
<nuvolari> I'm going to fetch my coffee quick, you can review and comment on the previous minutes in the meantime :P
<nuvolari> inetpro: I didn't
<nuvolari> Cantide: yeah, that's what I meant, we agreed to discuss things but it got left behind
<inetpro> I tried prompting a discussion on G+ but not much happened there either
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey wb
 * inetpro should perhaps have followed up
<Kilos> log in with the bot dodo
 * Cantide checks G+
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: Sure
<kbmonkey> gee thanks for reminding me Kilos ;P
<Kilos> np laddy
<inetpro> Cantide: https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992
<queery> oops... i was also MIA the last month
<HawkiesZA> I've been MIA for longer....
 * HawkiesZA hangs head in shame
<queery> i switched off G+ notifications sorry, been to busy for the mailing list and social media
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari and inetpro and queery too :)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<queery> hi kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> inetpro: we need to give it time, I've noticed that people take time to join in on participation
<nuvolari> hi kbmonkey :D Welcome
<inetpro> nuvolari: anything else?
<inetpro> I mean from the minutes
<queery> yea I have CD's
<nuvolari> well, with a lot I meant 2 items :P
<superfly> Maaz_: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz_> superfly: Okay
<nuvolari> Social media and sharing information about ubuntu development
<inetpro> ahh
<nuvolari> I don't have much info in that section, hence my silence on the list :P
<Cantide> i don't use G+ at all
<Cantide> i would only use it for the Ubuntu group
<Cantide> if it were more active
<HawkiesZA> brb
 * superfly is on G+ all the time
 * inetpro noticed a lot of excitement for the upcoming release
<superfly> all the Ingress stuff happens on G+
<nuvolari> Cantide: it's very active... you just have to join in somewhere
<nuvolari> In-what? I totally lost track :P
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<Cantide> :)
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic Administrativia and Announcements
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Administrativia and Announcements
 * kbmonkey pays attention
<nuvolari> I guess for admin stuff we should try to convince more people to join the social media
<nuvolari> I saw a post or 2 flame up on the forum
<nuvolari> s/flame up/showed life/
<HawkiesZA> back
<magespawn> can we put links in the topic bar?
<kbmonkey> does anyone here post on the ubuntu forums?
<nuvolari> nu-uh
<queery> to many things in topic bar
<magespawn> now and then
<inetpro> magespawn: what links?
<magespawn> to the various social pages
<inetpro> magespawn: I think twitter should be enough
<queery> create a pge with links to all social sites and 1 link for all...
<nuvolari> who manages the google+ page?
 * inetpro puts a hand up
<magespawn> +1 queery 
<nuvolari> I've played around with the photo club's page and community and I first thought to get rid of the page
<kbmonkey> +1 for queery's idea
<nuvolari> but it turns out that the page is nice for 'profile' information and links
<HawkiesZA> queery, Something about.me? I wonder if you can use that for something like this....
<nuvolari> and then the activity in the community
<kbmonkey> in fact, http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved has some links already
<queery> maybe or ubuntu-za.co.za
<queery> og org
<kbmonkey> and link it on G+
<queery> but a dedicated page like about.me
<inetpro> G+ is linked on the homepage
<queery> on ubuntu-za.org
<inetpro> though not so visible
<nuvolari> hmm, the got-involved page describe the sections, no links
<nuvolari> or am I blind?
<nuvolari> *get-involved
<inetpro> I guess we should update the above mentioned page as well
<inetpro> anyone can get involved and help updating 
<kbmonkey> hmmtrue that nuvolari, its a linkless link page
<queery> hehehe
<magespawn> okay i will update the page 
<queery> yeai
<queery> agreed
<queery> i mean maaz agreed...
 * nuvolari checks out the live chat
<Kilos> +1 magespawn 
<inetpro> ai!
<queery> nuvi....
<nuviweb> howdy
<nuviweb> just shared this to google+ :P hope someone shows up
<inetpro> nuvolari: it still works
<queery> magespawn, will you also please create the dedicated links page
<nuvolari> it's there already, just need actual links
<queery> ok
<magespawn> okay no prob, on ubuntu-za.org
<nuvolari> the home page is the only link there
<magespawn> ?
<nuvolari> I can help with the google+ page's admin?
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah, http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved 
<queery> ok just update the get-involved page magespawn 
<magespawn> okay then
<kbmonkey> I can log in to ubuntu-za.org but have no edit ability on that page
<kbmonkey> if you do, thanks magespawn :)
<superfly> just ask, and it shall be given unto you
<kbmonkey> superfly, please can I have editability on the ubuntu-za wiki?
<queery> a genie!
<inetpro> I don't think there's much to help in administering the g+ page but you are welcome to make suggestions  and I may add you as admin if really necessary
<inetpro> at the moment superfly and sflr are admins as well
<inetpro> but sflr vanished somewhat
<nuvolari> inetpro: well, the only info is the link back to the home page
<nuvolari> no other links
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> nuvolari: ok let's address that later
 * tumbleweed waves
<superfly> kbmonkey: pm me your username please
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<superfly> ohi tumbleweed :-)
<nuvolari> Maaz_: agreed administer google+ about page with relevant links
<Maaz_> Agreed: administer google+ about page with relevant links
<Cantide> hey tumbleweed~
<inetpro> or should we perhaps discuss the relevant links here?
<Kilos> better give them now
<Kilos> or they are left till next meet
<inetpro> what links do you want there?
<Vince-0> nice site!
<superfly> kbmonkey: done
<Kilos> you social guys gotta decide that
<nuvolari> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/
<inetpro> I don't think the G+ page should be a replacement for our website
<kbmonkey> much obliged, mr fly!
<nuvolari> http://ubuntu-za.org/irc-live-chat
<superfly> you're most welcome, mr monkey
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<inetpro> hmm...
<queery> facebook?
<queery> twitter
<queery> G+
<nuvolari> ah, I did not see the community section on the page before
<Kilos> add you g+ link too
<superfly> twitter.com/ubuntuza
<queery> and deal extreme
<Kilos> magespawn, you taking notes?
<magespawn> maybe on the get suport page too?
<queery> don't worry maaz is
<magespawn> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> good man
<nuvolari> http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/
<nuvolari> 213 members!
<nuvolari> I just don't hang out on FB
<queery> who does
<kbmonkey> ditto
<nuvolari> ok, I think that's about all the links we can cover?
<nuvolari> forum? We don't really promote the forum
<nuvolari> for good reason
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> I think
<queery> we have a forum?
<Vince-0> nice forum
<nuvolari> wait, forget that I mentioned that
<kbmonkey> not a community page as such, but askubuntu.com could be mentioned for support?
<queery> Vince-0, is such a polite boy...
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> haai, I have awoken
<nuvolari> oh dear, the time flies by quickly
<kbmonkey> hey Vince-0, you misspelled soapbox :p
<nuvolari> do we have anything more to mention in this section?
<kbmonkey> nope, motion to move along...?
<Vince-0> I do: it is better to pool support in the most active area unless there is a reason not to
<queery> i
 * Vince-0 closes
<queery> and scene...
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<inetpro> nuvolari: done... links updated
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro!
<queery> on what?
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<nuvolari> queery: g+
<queery> oh
<queery> thanx inetpro 
<inetpro> nuvolari: https://plus.google.com/b/112877206374340387802/112877206374340387802/about
<inetpro> np
<superfly> I haven't really had a chance to look into upgrading
<nuvolari> that's pretty :>
<superfly> to Ubuntu +1
<queery> where is deal extreme
<queery> love that site
<nuvolari> anyone wants to take the lead for this topic?
<nuvolari> please
<nuvolari> :)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how about telling us about some of the awesomeness we can expect from the next release
<Cantide> i don't use G+ enough... how do i follow that page, inetpro ?
<inetpro> Cantide: just add it to your circles
<queery> when will they fix drag and drop in unity
<superfly> nuvolari, inetpro: I usually upgrade when the first beta comes out
 * superfly uses a desktop that isn't broken
<Cantide> h.. how >.<
<queery> 0.o
<Cantide> oh, i think i did already
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> and that's why i can't see it now :p
<nuvolari> the longer I stay off Unity, the less I like it :P
 * Cantide wonders why he doesn't get notifications for it then :/
<queery> im so going to somethign else
<kbmonkey> I applaud the brave souls who are sticking with Unity's teething
<queery> just not sure what...
 * Cantide stops rambling so that conversation may proceed
<Kilos> no man nuvolari  you fast learners should be able to handle the quirks
<nuvolari> queery: xfce?
<queery> dalk r gnome
<superfly> Anyways... apparently KDE 4.10 is teh awesomesauce, but I haven't upgraded yet -- waiting for the beta
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's nice eyecandy, but it gets in the way of productivity for me
<kbmonkey> is +1 Raring Ringtail?
<superfly> kbmonkey: indeed
<queery> kde reminds me of windows to much
<superfly> queery: it is so not windows
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> queery, get stronger glasses
<HawkiesZA> I thought kde was first...
<kbmonkey> hand in your geek badge, please.
<queery> it used to be the cross over platform
<HawkiesZA> Not that I like it, but anyway....
<superfly> queery: you can make KDE look and work like Unity if you want :-P
<nuvolari> who are you talking to kbmonkey ? :P
<queery> nooooooooo
<queery> me nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh lol :P
<kbmonkey> just kidding ;P
<queery> ok ill look into it
<nuvolari> Maybe I should try out KDE again some time
<queery> havnt seen kde in 5 years
<Kilos> its lekker nuvolari 
<nuvolari> it's just all the dependencies that makes me ill 
<kbmonkey> here are links to Raring Ringtails release schedule, common problems, and other links: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073477
<nuvolari> well, from what I can last remember
<nuvolari> should we discuss the global jam here or under events?
<superfly> nuvolari: like Gnome/XFCE/LXDE/etc don't have dependencies?
<kbmonkey> under events nuvolari 
<nuvolari> superfly: not that they don't have dependencies, but the base install is smaller
<queery> are we still on topic
<superfly> nuvolari: how sure are you of that? have you tried installing Gnome on Kubuntu?
<queery> Maaz_, topic
<Maaz_> queery: What?
<queery> Maaz_, current topic
<Maaz_> queery: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> we are on Ubuntu+1
<queery> oh
<inetpro> lol
<nuvolari> superfly: nope, but taking iso size as a measurement
<Cantide> running out of time :/
<kbmonkey> I can't add anything else for this
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic Events
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Events
<Cantide> it looks like they're focusing on the Dash for 13.04; are they?
<Cantide> oh :/
 * Cantide is too slow
<nuvolari> tumbleweed: the floor is open
<queery> who wants to do an ubunu hour in jhb?
<HawkiesZA> As in who wants to join? Or who wants to organise?
<queery> either
<HawkiesZA> Well I'm always down for a good cup of coffee
<queery> i don't mind org but only if someone comes
<nuvolari> we had a productive meeting in durbs
<HawkiesZA> Added bonus, I might have Ubuntu Phone installed
<nuvolari> and we'll have a hangout this Thursday
<queery> ooooeooeoeeeee
<HawkiesZA> Images are releasing this week, so guess who's flashing his GNexus? :D
<queery> who?
<nuvolari> anyone saw the video from Richard Stallman on Ubuntu phone?
<nuvolari> I think it was a video
<HawkiesZA> nuvolari, link?
<HawkiesZA> He probably went insane
<nuvolari> HawkiesZA: looking for it
<superfly> nuvolari: it wouldn't be a video, cause otherwise it might be encoded in non-free formats!
<nuvolari> I think Vince-0 shared it
<nuvolari> lol superfly 
<nuvolari> true
<HawkiesZA> Probably called it the devil or something
<Vince-0> yes indeed from Alan Pope
<SmilyBorg> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CP8CNp-vksc
<Vince-0> I think it was a Muktware interview
<queery> didn;t he step down?
<queery> oh alan pope
<nuvolari> thanks SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> np
<superfly> anyway, tumbleweed said he was keen to organise a global jam
<superfly> in cape town
<superfly> I'm keen to go (maybe help out)
 * queery gets his bass...
<nuvolari> info on the UbuntuGlobalJam - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2013-February/010201.html
<kbmonkey> car is out of service for a while, I can't meet for a week or 2
<nuvolari> did any other events take place in the last month?
<queery> nothing ubuntu related this side
<Cantide> i have yet to attend a meet up in Durban, but i am still keen '-';
<nuvolari> It seems that when the other areas become quiet, durbs pick up activity :D
<queery> hehe
<Cantide> :)
<nuvolari> ok if we move on?
<Kilos> ya
<queery> wait
<nuvolari> Any last topic that someone wants to add?
 * superfly needs to get kids to bed as of 25 minutes ago
<superfly> meetings need to be 30 minutes?
<queery> we need more ubuntu hours. esp in CT
<superfly> I tried organising one, but no one even piped up to say, "hey, I'm interested"
<queery> ai
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> we need to revive maia
<nuvolari> well, 30 minutes is a bit too short IMO 
<Cantide> we just spent 1 hour, and it hasn't been enough
<nuvolari> Cantide: we struggled to fill an hour in the past :P
<kbmonkey> I think 30 minutes is good. to get through the administrativia. the second half should be casual hangout time
<queery> get her a VitB injection
<nuvolari> not a problem these days
<kbmonkey> it may help to use an egg timer ;)
<nuvolari> pomodoro, or something like that
<queery> ok ill org another Ubuntu hour in JHB
<queery> HawkiesZA, need your help
<nuvolari> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique
<HawkiesZA> With?
<HawkiesZA> nuvolari, make maaz do that :D
<nuvolari> heh, not my expertise
<nuvolari> ok, rounding up
<inetpro> nuvolari: interesting concept
<kbmonkey> hey I like that nuvolari, good find.
<queery> getting more peeps
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<queery> nuvolari!
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, when you gonna bring your lug peeps here?
<HawkiesZA> queery, Can do my best. I think once it is up, we'll chat about it in LTG. We should also post an invite on the H4H board.
<queery> yes
<queery> sounds gr8
<nuvolari> we should do an inter-lug meeting :P
<SmilyBorg> Kilos: most of the more dedicated ones are already here
<inetpro> I think at some point we need more peeps to stand in as chair but I go with nuvolari for now
<nuvolari> ok, yeah, I'm available for chairing on the 21st of March
<Kilos> nuvolari, ++
<Squirm> lo
<SmilyBorg> ie nuvolari, kbmonkey and Vince-0
<Kilos> you getting good nuvolari 
 * nuvolari smacks Squirm
<nuvolari> you're late!
<inetpro> nuvolari: he can still sign in
<nuvolari> :> heh, thanks oom Kilos 
<kbmonkey> how about it nuvolari? I can alternate with you if you like?
<nuvolari> Squirm: you can sign for attendance
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I have no issue with that
<inetpro> ok, who do I put up as the chair for next meeting?
<kbmonkey> cool. then put me down for standby :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: are you good for the next one?
<inetpro> BTW, I think everyone should try to spend some time on agenda items before the meeting
<kbmonkey> sure, I'll take it!
<nuvolari> ok cool
<nuvolari> inetpro: kbmonkey for next chair
<inetpro> ok
<nuvolari> I'll be around for support
<inetpro> I'll try to get the next agenda up in  a few minutes
<kbmonkey> thanks inet
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, agreed kbmonkey to chair next meeting
<Maaz_> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair next meeting
<nuvolari> Maaz_: agreed kbmonkey as chair for meeting on the 21st of March
<Maaz_> Agreed: kbmonkey as chair for meeting on the 21st of March
<kbmonkey> oh snap
<nuvolari> eek
<nuvolari> lol
<Squirm> Maaz_: I am Sinjin Swanepoel
<Maaz_> Squirm: Sure
<kbmonkey> sorry
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic closing
<Maaz_> Current Topic: closing
<queery> thanx all
<nuvolari> Good, thanks for attending everyone
<Squirm> nuvolari: soz, was at a motivational speech thing
<Kilos> thanks nuvolari and all attendees
<nuvolari> it was a productive meeting I think
<inetpro> hmm... did I say Next meeting: Monday, 21 March 2013 at 19:30 ?
<kbmonkey> so you can cheer us out on closing, Squirm :)
<inetpro> looks wrong 
<nuvolari> caught up with some items that fell of the wagon during the month
<nuvolari> inetpro: you did
<kbmonkey> that seems wrong,
<queery> 18 march
<Kilos> 18th inetpro 
<Squirm> It's Thurs 21 March
<inetpro> yep 18 March
<nuvolari> should be 18th
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> whoops, I just took the date for granted
<nuvolari> Maaz_: agreed correction on next meeting date: 18 March 2013
<Maaz_> Agreed: correction on next meeting date: 18 March 2013
<Kilos> not often following meets on same date
<Cantide> oh~ it's also a Monday!
<tumbleweed> oh, sorry my attention was elsewhere and people have been pinging me
 * Cantide has to run! 안녕~
<kbmonkey> the 3rd Monday of each month
<Kilos> toods Cantide 
<nuvolari> want to squeeze something in tumbleweed?
<tumbleweed> nuvolari: well, global jam
<inetpro> kbmonkey: are you a member of ubuntuza on launchpad?
<nuvolari> Maaz_: topic GlobalJam
<Maaz_> Current Topic: GlobalJam
<tumbleweed> sat / sunday next weekend? any preferences?
<tumbleweed> I've got a few people who seemed interested, but nobody had a preferred day
<kbmonkey> inetpro, I was, but I think my membership expired.
<tumbleweed> also highvoltage should be there, so I expect us to have way more people who have experince with ubuntu development than normal
<inetpro> tumbleweed: let's get people to respond in some way about a preferred time
<inetpro> we can advertise on twitter and g+
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I'll post on the list, and organise it, some time this week
<kbmonkey> I was offline for a few weeks, during which I got emails notifying me of it, but saw them too late :p
<inetpro> tumbleweed: just give us times as well
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I'm fairly easy
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  renew it
<kbmonkey> okay, renewed
<nuvolari> ok good, up for discussion on the list?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<nuvolari> Maaz_: agreed organise times for GlobalJam on the mailing list
<Maaz_> Agreed: organise times for GlobalJam on the mailing list
<tumbleweed> I also want to organise a Debian Bug Squashing Party some time soon
<tumbleweed> but that'll be after global jam
<inetpro> sounds very worthwhile to attend that
<kbmonkey> tumbleweed, I will like to join that, see how its done
<queery> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2013/02/18/ubuntu-hour-sunday-3-march-2013
<magespawn> indeed learn a lot
<nuvolari> about to close off (in 2 minutes)
<nuvolari> (over-run by 15 min :P)
<inetpro> Maaz_: nuvolari ++ (for another good meeting)
<Kilos> here hre
<Kilos> here too
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hear hear
<queery> sorry http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2013/02/18/ubuntu-hour-jhb-sunday-3-march-2013
<magespawn> maybe ubuntu hours could also have a g+ hangout
<queery> yes please
<nuvolari> ending
<queery> well its more pta than jhb
<nuvolari> Maaz_: end meeting
<Maaz_> Meeting Ended
<Maaz_> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> You're welcome :)
<nuvolari> thanks everyone
<Kilos> dankie seun
<kbmonkey> i'll bring my egg timer to the next one
<Kilos> thanks for making it inetpro 
<HawkiesZA> queery, Dropping it in the shownotes for this week
<nuvolari> lol, I can imagine us all sitting with timers 
<queery> Thank you!!!!
<magespawn> synced through the internet please
<queery> ill send you all the links (if I can find your email address
<queery> )
<Kilos> a bit over the hour isnt serious man its one hour a month
<magespawn> me?
<queery> no HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Not dropping it in the shownotes?
<kbmonkey> that youtube video to stallman does not want to play
<kbmonkey> the irony
<HawkiesZA> I'm confused now
<queery> hu?
<HawkiesZA> No?
<HawkiesZA> Ohhhhh
 * HawkiesZA bangs head on desk
<kbmonkey> magespawn, can I update the get-involved page or will you?
<queery> haha
<Kilos> ok josvis tell us about yourself
<kbmonkey> I take it everyone had a long Monday :p
<magespawn> i can if you want
<kbmonkey> cool
<magespawn> done then
<nuvolari> hungary
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<nuvolari> I are hungary
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> bbiab
<kbmonkey> same here nuvolari. just walked in time for the meet.
<kbmonkey> going to munch before its too late
<magespawn> hungery?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, now dont stay away till the 18th of next month hey
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> no sir
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> you keep us on our toes Kilos 
<Kilos> i try
<Kilos> nuvolari, also been slacking
<Kilos> thats durban for you
<kbmonkey> we need to move to the island of Ubuntu to dedicate all our time
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: before I forget, do GloriaJeans sell coffee?
<kbmonkey> ja ja, us developers are over worked and under payed ;D
<superfly> I don't know if mrs_fly_ would be happy with that
<josvis> Kilos, I watched with amazement these +- 2 hours. Thought I was looking at life on Mars
<Kilos> why josvis 
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, yes they do. Its a coffee shoppe.
<Kilos> have you only just installed ubuntu?
<nuvolari> lol, I mean, bags of coffee to brew at home
<kbmonkey> oooh. yes they do!
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> their ground coffee is also fair trade and / or environmentally ecological. well their HQ coffee was at least.
<Kilos> Maaz_, large
<Maaz_> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee
<inetpro> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> inetpro: Yessir
<kbmonkey> needs to tap haste ability for attacking chores
<magespawn> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> magespawn: Yessir
<superfly> josvis: it can get a bit hairy if you're not used to the "everyone talks at once to no-one in particular" style that is common in IRC
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: uploading a snap of coffee that my sis bought in Australia
<josvis> Kilos, as a newbie, the language, the jargon - amazing. Felt like a new world to me. (OK English is my 3rd after German & Afr - in that order)
<nuvolari> only saw tonight that it's GloriaJeans coffee
<Kilos> ah we have another german here too
<Kilos> inetpro, you got company
<inetpro> uh
<kbmonkey> ah welcome josvis, how rude of me. here, have a cookie, there's also coffee, but Maaz_ our resident bot and waitron does not serve beer (yet!)
 * inetpro was busy with the new agenda
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos, inetpro and magespawn!
<inetpro> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> inetpro: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz_, danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<Kilos> josvis, are you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> if you need help this is the right place
<Kilos> most linux distros too
<kbmonkey> that G+ whats hot posts are pretty annoying
<inetpro> josvis: jy's ook welkom om in Afrikaans te praat hier
<superfly> inetpro: net 'n bietjie
<nuvolari> why must I get upset bfore things start to work
<Kilos> hehe
<josvis> superfly, you are right. I need lots of teaching. In this race Im not out the starting blocks
<inetpro> josvis: oder auch Deutsch, aber leider verstehen dann die wenigsten
<superfly> English is the official language of communication, due to the fact that not everyone in here understands Afrikaans
<HawkiesZA> kbmonkey, a part of me wants to comment "liek dis if u cry evrytim" with every one of them. That would be the troll in me I guess...
<kbmonkey> ah, you can turn them off. win.
<Kilos> hes like i was 3 years ago
<Kilos> duh whats sudo?
<inetpro> and we still have #ubuntu-afr for the afrikaans die hards
<Kilos> oh ya
<superfly> josvis: it is usually easiest in IRC to latch onto the people who are talking to you specifically, and then only pay attention to them, until you can handle the free-for-all
<nuvolari> ugh. will shout if it eventually uploaded kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> sure nuvolari! but don't forget about the noms...
<josvis> inetpro, danke schön
<inetpro> josvis: just keep coming back here
<inetpro> people here are always willing to share the knowledge they may have
<inetpro> the more you share the more you learn
<Kilos> ok josvis is you prefer afrikaans till you are going strong then type /j #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> between there nad here well get you going
<Kilos> and
<josvis> Kilos, yes I do use Ubuntu, love it but cannot get rid if Windows. I use dual-boot
<Kilos> many guys do josvis because of work stuff
<josvis> Kilos, I know about #ubuntu but there seems to be almost no movement
<Kilos> that channel can be a madhouse at times. here is better and you get help quicker and friendlier
<Kilos> this is the friendliest help channel online
<Kilos> #ubuntu-afr is our afrikaans channel
<Kilos> the guys converted me from a mechanic to person with clean hands
<inetpro> smile4ever: wb
 * inetpro lol @ Kilos
<inetpro> clean heads?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> I read that wrong
<inetpro> clean hands 
<magespawn> lol
 * inetpro thought he found something new again
<magespawn> superfly gifs or png for website graphics?
<superfly> png
<Kilos> toppie
<inetpro> +1 on png
<magespawn> okay well that makes it easier the 
<magespawn> then
<smile4ever> hi :)
<smile4ever> inetpro: thanks
<smile4ever> :D
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> my bot did a good job today
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> hi Kilos
<josvis> Kilos and all other, thanks for reaching out
<magespawn> hey smile4ever
<Kilos> np josvis you are welcome here
<smile4ever> hi magespawn
<Kilos> wow -afr has more then my channel
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> than 
<nuvolari> does anyone know of a bitorrent client that can be scheduled?
<josvis> Kilos, I use Windows not because I want to or need to but Ubuntu forces me to keep it
<superfly> josvis: how is that?
<nuvolari> I don't want to wake up at midnight to start stuff :P
<magespawn> nuvolari: doesn't k-torrent do that?
<superfly> nuvolari: on KDE I'd run a cron job which would use DBus to start KTorrent
<superfly> pidsticks
<superfly> haven't the foggiest on a non-KDE system
<SmilyBorg> nuvolari: torrentflux is a web based one that has scheduling I think
<SmilyBorg> been years since I last looked at it though
 * nuvolari turns cold on the sound of kde
<Kilos> nee man
<nuvolari> SmilyBorg: thanks, I'll check it out
<Kilos> k3b is much better than brasero as well
<Kilos> lotsa kde stuff is good
<superfly> magespawn: heh. brilliant. there's a scheduler plugin for KTorrent
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 18 Mar 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/12ZimEc || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<magespawn> thought i saw something loke that when iwas messing around
<magespawn> s/loke/like
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> well done
<josvis> superfly, apparently there is no comparable substitute for Pinnacle Studio with its Dazzle capturing plugin
<superfly> Pinnacle Studio? heard of that, will have to Google it...
<superfly> josvis: you've tried kdenlive?
<superfly> oh, looks like PS is like a one-click-now-you-have-fancy-videos-without-needing-to-know-how-to-do-the-hard-work app
<josvis> superfly, yes I have
<superfly> josvis: tried it in WINE?
<nuvolari> lol... "There is Ktorrent, I've heard lots of good things about, but I'm not going to install half of KDE to find out."
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever> I have to go, good night everyone :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> smile4ever: goeie nag ou grootte
<Kilos> night all of you . sleep tight
<smile4ever> jy ook, inetpro
<smile4ever> thanks Kilos :)
<nuvolari> ah, think the one I tried to remember was doluge
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nag Oom
<nuvolari> *deluge
<smile4ever> "slaapwel", Kilos
<nuvolari> nag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie julle
<inetpro> superfly, tumbleweed: so who of you is going to send the invitation for the UGJ?
 * magespawn needs to move to city again
<josvis> superfly, no I have not nor on virtualbox.   
<superfly> inetpro: tumbleweed, I can't organise anything
 * inetpro just wants echo it on twitter and g+
<magespawn> superfly: why?
<superfly> magespawn: tumbleweed usually organises the facilities too, which I can't do
<magespawn> ah
<josvis> superfly, do you think Wine or virtualbox can handle Pinnacle Studio with TV-decoder connected to Pinnacle Dazzle DVC 130 to record video & audio, edit same and burn content to DVD. Ubuntu does not read, recognise or support plugged-in Dazzle DVC130.
<nuvolari> :> nice
<inetpro> tumbleweed: let me know when you have more details
<superfly> josvis: I haven't a clue. Ubuntu probably does see the hardware, but since it is proprietary hardware it probably doesn't have any drivers for it. And I know Corel doesn't care about Linux (they think that everyone on Linux expects everything to be free, which is a fallacy - just ask Valve Software)
<superfly> josvis: so your likelyhood for getting a Linux driver is somewhere between slim and non-existent.
<superfly> I'd probably still Google for it
<superfly> talking of which, GamerHeads, there's a MASSIVE sale on Steam Linux games
<josvis> With Oom Kilos and others signing off,  when is this channel most active?
<magespawn> morning and evening sa time
<superfly> josvis: between about 6 and 8pm, SAST
<superfly> though there are some of us who are active for most waking hours
<superfly> (and then some)
<nuvolari> superfly: I don't understand? re. 'but is it fair trade?'
<nuvolari> I'm not into trading at all :P
<superfly> nuvolari: fair trade is when they pay the coffee growers a decent amount 
<nuvolari> ah
<magespawn> instead of doing a nescafe
<superfly> nuvolari: coffee growers are typically paid a pittance for hours and hours of hard labour
<superfly> nuvolari: we have some kenyan friends who grew up on coffee farms, and if you knew what actually happens there you'd be disgusted and swear off coffee
<superfly> which is why I buy fair trade coffee
<superfly> http://www.beanthere.co.za/uncover/fair-trade
<nuvolari> hmm,  I don't know about this coffee, I got it from my sis in Australia 
<nuvolari> I have no hand in being evil! *cough*
<magespawn> in deals that are sanctioned between big coffe companies and governments usually
<superfly> in which the growers have no say
<superfly> and are treated as glorified slaves
<nuvolari> superfly: http://pastebin.com/g9SSdyxa not sure if that is good enough?
<nuvolari> lol, i'm getting really worked up on people using hashtags on facebook as if it's going out of fashion... without realising how, er, 'less smart' it looks when you know facebook doesn't support hastags :P
<superfly> nuvolari: twitter doesn't support hash tags either
<superfly> nuvolari: http://dailycoffeenews.com/2013/02/12/the-failure-of-fair-trade-and-four-steps-moving-forward/
<nuvolari> superfly: eh? why is it creating links from #hashedtext?
<superfly> nuvolari: it was forced on twitter, much in the same way it is now being forced on Facebook
<superfly> hash tags were not Twitter's idea, it is something that the geeks who started using Twitter did
<nuvolari> ah, understood!
<magespawn> good night y'all
<nuvolari> good night magespawn 
<superfly> meh. so many awesome games to buy on Steam, so little money :-(
<kbmonkey> have a good night all!
<Vince-0> nite
<Vince-0> superfly, which games on the top of the list
<superfly> Vince-0: I have a number of them already (thanks to the Humble Bundles), but World of Goo is brilliant
<superfly> Steel Storm is fun to play
<josvis> good night all and thks for help
<superfly> The Journey Down, short as it is, is rather funny
<superfly> Penumbra Overture is freaking scary!
<Vince-0> Bastion is quality
<superfly> was just about to say
<superfly> I haven't played it, though I have it
<superfly> uplink is pretty darn awesome too
<Vince-0> half life 1?
<superfly> apparently brilliant, never played it
<superfly> Anomaly is also very cool
<superfly> got it on my phone
<superfly> osmos is frustrating
<superfly> (because of my general inability to play games)
<Vince-0> half life1 was epic for its time - the LAN deathmatch was comparable with Quake in fun
<superfly> I remember playing Counter Strike back in the day, it was pretty epic
<Vince-0> for its time
<superfly> some folks have said that Faster Than Light is pretty cool - it didn't look appealing to me
<superfly> I've got Trine 1, and if Trine 2 is anything like it, it's pretty fantastic
<superfly> oh, and the game that everyone is talking about is Serious Sam
<superfly> wow, lots of blood looks to be an understatement
<Vince-0> ya its like duke nukem, of which the latest one was crap
<Vince-0> SS3 can be fun in coop
<Vince-0> peace out!
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-19
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday you missed the meet last night girl
<maiatoday> sorry Kilos, my schedule has changed and now I have something on on a Monday at 7:15. this clashes with the meeting time :(
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that girl
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> morning
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: wb
<superfly> morning Squirm, Kilos, maiatoday, inetpro and SmilyBorg
<superfly> maiatoday: good to "see" you! :-)
<superfly> hi ludo
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> ludo doesnt ever answer
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> he used to
<superfly> morning Vince-0
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 Vince-0 
<deegee_1> morning all
<deegee_1> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> hi
<jrgns> morning All
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> you missed the meet last noght
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> night
<jrgns> lol. the wife was sick :( no chance for geekery then!
<Kilos> aw sorry
<jrgns> np
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<inetpro> you gave the wrong link
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> you gave the json link
<Kilos> i ghot it from where maa closed
<Kilos> maaz
<Kilos> should it have been this one sir
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<Kilos> Maaz_, shorten http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<Maaz_> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/xBTRA9
<Kilos> i dunno what json is
<inetpro> Kilos: that is better
<inetpro> even the json link you gave was just wrong
<Kilos> sorry will member next time
<Vince-0> javaScript object notation ?
<Kilos> well that what maaz showed where closing
<Kilos> fight with him
<inetpro> Kilos: always test a link before posting
<Kilos> ok but no online stuff for me till month end
<inetpro> the link you gace had aa # character vs the encoded %23
<inetpro> gave*
<Kilos> used too much data with all installs
<Kilos> is this one right?
<Kilos> http://is.gd/xBTRA9
<inetpro> json files are not readable by normal humanoids
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok ill send http://is.gd/xBTRA9
<inetpro> Kilos: yes that is correct
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> there have been some new followers. did you see
<Kilos> that jozi thing is one
<inetpro> Kilos: I have not checked
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> lo charl_ 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
 * staticrat waves hello
<Kilos> yo staticrat 
<staticrat> hey kilos, how you doing?
<Kilos> haha as i please and you?
<staticrat> good thx just been rather busy
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> busy keeps peeps outa trouble
<staticrat> unless you busy making trouble
<staticrat> lol
<staticrat> so what is new?
<Kilos> you missed our monthly meeting last night
<Kilos> do you tweet?
<staticrat> Ya we moved now I dont have internet at home any more, waiting for that to be sorted....i don't tweet
<Kilos> ok invest in 3g
<Kilos> we get warnings about meets on twitplace and our mailing list
<Kilos> oh and anyone that has a pc/lappy and a cellfone has internet connection
<Kilos> whew
<staticrat> not if you live in limpopo
<Kilos> ai!
<staticrat> i have moved to a dead spot not one of the cell networks provide 3G coverage, no telkom lines
<Kilos> ouch that sucks
<Kilos> wasnt a wise move
<staticrat> but there is a wireless provider, they will install hopefully this week or nwxt
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> where are you actually thats so retartded
<staticrat> Tzaneen
<staticrat> but I now live in magoebaskloof which is about 15km drive 
<Kilos> ah they had fones on the farms 50 years ago now nothing
<Kilos> thats no good
<Kilos> had family that farmed there when i was a kid
<staticrat> its a nice place this, i like it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> mara is near there somewhere
<Kilos> i forget now
 * staticrat needs to go and fix a MS PC now....
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> ms not MS
<Kilos> shouting it hurts my modem
<Kilos> wb drussell hows things by you?
<drussell> Kilos: good thx, you?
<Kilos> good ty drussell 
<Kilos> apart from old age that is
<staticrat> remmina crashed with SIGSEGV in find_keyboard_layout_in_xorg_rules()
<staticrat> ok so Im no linux pro ....yet...so i see this error and go HUH?
<staticrat> more info: Trying to open remmina remote desktop 
<staticrat> upon launch it says: sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced a problem
<Kilos> sjoe
<staticrat> yip
<Kilos> there was another tool. lemme think
<Kilos> some k thing
<Kilos> cant you ssh them and run commands that way
<staticrat> well actually I was hoping to open the app and see how it works, opened it just now for the first time and major fail....
<Symmetria> do you think oscar is gonna be using paralegals in his defense? *grin*
<staticrat> dude!! 
<Symmetria> staticrat oh come on, the guy doesn't have a leg to stand on ;p
<staticrat> Im going to be the better man in this conversation and walk away.......WALK away
<Symmetria> hahahaha 
<staticrat> hav u seen the nandos ad?
<Symmetria> man dude, seriously, the guy shot her 4 times through a bathroom door, with syringes and steroids lying next to his bed
<Symmetria> haha nah I aint seen that one
<Symmetria> I did hear there was alcohol involved, apparently he was seen coming outta a pub absolutely legless ;p
<staticrat> very good says: we dont shoot our chicks, we flame grill them
<Kilos> lol
<tonberry352_> so he is both crazy and a lousy shot?
<Symmetria> tonberry lol, she was locked in the bathroom, he put 4 bullets through the door into her
<tonberry352_> ok doors do complicate matters
<Kilos> he will pay inside
<Symmetria> heh, I think he misunderstood her when she said he could shoot his load in her face for valentines day ;p
 * Symmetria runs
<staticrat> lol
<Symmetria> What dinosaur has short legs and is easily startled?
<Symmetria> Oscarpistorius.
<staticrat> he wont be able to run away from this one
<Symmetria> staticrat u gotta feel sorry for the guy
<Symmetria> there is no way he got his leg over on valentines day
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> staticrat, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/753520
<Kilos> see if theres a fix there
<Symmetria> staticrat...
<Symmetria> Roses are red,
<Symmetria> Violets are glorious,
<Symmetria> Don't try to surprise
<Symmetria> Oscar Pistorius.	
<staticrat> ROFL!!!
<staticrat> thx kilos I check it out now
<staticrat> only in SA 
<staticrat> Kilos, so how do I save the changes made to etc/default/keyboard
<staticrat> says i dont have permission
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> staticrat, how did you make changes?
<superfly> staticrat: why are you editing a system file instead of your local version?
<Kilos> gedit nano?
<staticrat> well the link you send, one chap said The only way to resolve this is -/etc/default/keyboard change XKBLAYOUT="za" to XKBLAYOUT="us"
<Kilos> staticrat, listen to superfly 
<staticrat> ok
<Kilos> hes the master
<staticrat> superfly, because i dont know better...
<Kilos> oh thats keyboard layout
<superfly> staticrat: you can change your keyboard layout in system settings, surely?
<Kilos> you didnt go us keyboard on installing
<staticrat> let me check that...
<superfly> I know I can in KDE, and I doubt Gnome/Unity would not allow that
<staticrat> my layout setting is set to english south africa
<staticrat> ok cool stuff
<staticrat> changed the layout to english us and now remmina works
<staticrat> thx superfly and Kilos 
<Kilos> good
<staticrat> now to start using the software....
<staticrat> ok so now this cause another error
<staticrat> unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in atk_object_get_n_accessible_children()
<staticrat> I was working with remmina and changed the colour depth to true colour 32bpp
<staticrat> then I got the error message as above
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks, how about you?
<Kilos> hehe drussell you repaeating yourself
<Kilos> <drussell> Kilos: good thx, you?
<Kilos> <Kilos> good ty drussell 
<Kilos> <Kilos> apart from old age that is
<Kilos> old age catching up i see
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Kilos
<charl_> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<drussell> Kilos: ahhhh sorry, was on a train, so must have lost connectivity before I saw your response :o)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is that an excuse to get past the kreeping up of old age?
<Kilos> creeping
<charl_> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl_: Okay :-)
<drussell> Kilos: hehe something like that :oD
<Symmetria> haha I just got given an o-line on ircnet
 * Symmetria wonders wtf he is supposed to do with that ;p
<Kilos> what is it?
<Symmetria> lol operator rights
<Symmetria> cross talk between efnet and ircnet, lotta people hold admin rights on both nets
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/34859988.jpg
<Symmetria> ahahahahahaah
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey Squirm 
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<kbmonkey> I notice the ubuntu-za.org "get support" and "get involved" pages duplicate the same information
<Kilos> get support should show how to get here
<Kilos> or/and the mailing list
<kbmonkey> it shows the irc and mailing list places
<Kilos> mind you getting involved is similar
<kbmonkey> yup
<kbmonkey> they lead to the same place
<Kilos> the guys that come here and lists get involved helping noobs etc
<kbmonkey> we should have one page called "get involved and support"
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> oh yeah
<kbmonkey> was it quiet here today Kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah very
<kbmonkey> hello ludo
<kbmonkey> was super busy at work today. but I managed to eat 4 sarmies. used lots of brain power
<Kilos> with fish on?
<kbmonkey> no. why fish?
<kbmonkey> do I smell?!
<Kilos> fish is brain food
<kbmonkey> hey, I'm not superstitious!
<Kilos> get to the i+j depot there and get rock cod
<Kilos> superstition has nothing to do with it man
<Kilos> im sure its a known fact
<kbmonkey> to hell with i+j, I won't support ocean harvesting
<Kilos> eeek we gotta eat man
<kbmonkey> I'll support harvesting coffee!
<Kilos> fish is as healthy if not more than red meat
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lo Mezenir 
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, large please
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<kbmonkey> hello Mezenir 
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz_, large
<Maaz_> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<kbmonkey> yet there's never beer in these mugs 
<Mezenir> hey kilos, kbmonkey and all
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, large
<Maaz_> In a beer mug just for you kbmonkey
 * inetpro wonders what Canonical have up their sleeves at http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kbmonkey> welcome Mezenir! 
<Kilos> inetpro, find out and tell me man
<inetpro> in less than 20mins from now we should know more
<kbmonkey> tablet time?
<kbmonkey> curious
<inetpro> Tick, tock, tablet time!
<inetpro> Tick, tock, tablet time! 00:17:30
<kbmonkey> now I want to watch the clock reach 00:00
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, gracias
<Maaz_> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, dankie
<Maaz_> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<kbmonkey> it seems like the timer will reload the page at 00:00:00
<kbmonkey> we can't sneak a peek :
<kbmonkey> :p
<kbmonkey> the timer is almost up!
<kbmonkey> ubuntu.com
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, I setup a test wikimedia to try out the book creation functionality. it's pretty darn neat.
<Kilos> hi josvis 
<josvis> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello josvis 
<josvis> hi everyone, Im not that important
<Kilos> everyone is important
<Kilos> to someone anyway
<josvis> I feel at home
<Vince-0> heyo
<Kilos> yeah me too this is home
<Kilos> friendliest channel on irc
<kbmonkey> there is no place like ~/
<Kilos> help channel that is
<Vince-0> kbmonkey, is that William? 
<Vince-0> I'm bad with names
<josvis> I made a few notes last night on your jargon. What does "wb" mean?
<kbmonkey> nope, its Wesley
<Cantide> what's happening on Ubuntu.com?
<Cantide> i can't access it right now
<Vince-0> oh crap, bad with nicks
<Cantide> and hello :)
<Vince-0> Cantide, speculation about an HTC tablet announcement
<Kilos> welcome back josvis 
<Kilos> normally used after one has lost connection or gone on hols
<Cantide> yeah, i saw the news on OMG! Ubuntu
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> lo Cantide 
<Kilos> Vince-0, who are you?
<Kilos> oh you told maaz last night
<Vince-0> I did
<Vince-0> ?
<Vince-0> Maaz. who am I
<Maaz_> Vince-0: Huh?
<Kilos> you didnt log in with maaz at the meeting
<Kilos> naughty
<Vince-0> oh noes, I was inbetween a few things here
<Vince-0> and a bit los kop
<Kilos> a bit?
<Kilos> ok login with us now
<Vince-0> loose headed
<Kilos> full name and address
<Vince-0> lols
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wwk?
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos, no asl here please ;P
<Kilos> huh?
<kbmonkey> wow that ubuntu for tablets looks amazing. now _that_ is what unity is good for.
<Vince-0> register?
<Kilos> no man im nosy to know
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Changing nick to Maaz
<Kilos> you one of the list guys i spose
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash  ty
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant admin to inetpro when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Yessir
<Kilos> cocooncrash, he also has them burp probs back again
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Eh?
<Cantide> kbmonkey, yeah, it does look nice :) i almost want a tablet now :p
<Kilos> when asking something he says burp that didnt go down well with me
<Vince-0> multi-tasking is whats missing on tablets
<charl_> just saw that south africa also has eduroam, although it seems like only two universities are participating http://www.eduroam.ac.za/
<kbmonkey> wow, this wysiwyg editor on ubuntu-za is kinda buggy.
<kbmonkey> but it works
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: Kilos said in private that it was the weather plugin
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: we reaaaaly need to get an Ibid release out :/
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: Ah
<tumbleweed> (and other things, apparently)
<tumbleweed> but other things is less helpful :P
 * tumbleweed -> clug dinner
<Kilos> enjoy
<tumbleweed> re global jam - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/2246/detail/
<kbmonkey> arg, it lost some of my changes. 
 * kbmonkey applies head to desk
<Kilos> hehe softly hey
<Kilos> josvis, wb
<Cantide> are there any workshops held to teach people how to develop for Ubuntu
<Cantide> or some kind of Ubuntu coding frenzy that one can attend
<Cantide> is that what the Global Jam is?
<Kilos> you missed one a few weeks back Cantide 
<Cantide> oh :/
<Kilos> on ubuntu-classroom
<Cantide> ,_,
<Kilos> using quickly
 * Cantide quickly weeps
<Kilos> maybe someone saved the info
<Cantide> tis okay
<Kilos> maybe i did
<Cantide> i don't have time right now
<Cantide> but in a few weeks / months i will have a lot of free time
<Cantide> and i'd like to learn how to code for ubuntu
<Kilos> np will take long to find anyway
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> thats what it was all about
<Kilos> how to write apps for ubuntu
<Cantide> nice
<Cantide> how does the global jam differ?
<Cantide> is the global jam for people who already can
<Kilos> i dunno
<Cantide> and the ubuntu-classroom for those who want to learn?
<Cantide> oh .-.
<Kilos> classroom is /j #ubuntu-classroom
<Cantide> dis baie warm in Durban ,_,
 * Cantide melts
<Cantide> ah :)
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> i mean dankie :p
<Kilos> yw
<kbmonkey> oh, there goes the bell. time to do some chores, bbl...
<Kilos> one could even ask there for the link to the logs off the how to write ubuntu apps
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> watching Ubuntu tablet tour with Shuttleworthy : https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h384z7Ph0gU
<Cantide> oh, and ubuntu stores the logs :)
<Cantide> Vince-0, thanks :)
<Kilos> there are irc logs of all the channels methinks
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> here it is http://slexy.org/view/s2Xb6YiCCK
<Cantide> Vince-0, i like the end of that video
<Cantide> it really becomes apparent what Canonical is trying to do with Ubuntu
<Cantide> thanks, Kilos :)
<Vince-0> check the phone in tablet dock - ala Asus
<Kilos> yw. hope i got it all
<Cantide> Kilos, i will figure out whatever is missing
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> it's actually really basic, based on what i just read :)
<Kilos> was an interesting class
<Cantide> Vince-0, yeah, haha i also noticed that :p
<Kilos> yeah looked quite easy for someone who knows about writing stuff
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> i just need to learn some python
<Cantide> and then it will be really easy
<Vince-0> me3
<Cantide> but i assume it won't be hard to pick up
<Kilos> the trick will be in coming up with a good app no one else has done yet and one that everyone wants
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> it works well when you have a need and can't find an app to fulfill that need
<Cantide> because then you're effectively making something for yourself
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i go eat
 * Kilos >supper
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> thanks cocooncrash
<Kilos> ah maaz is fixed ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: In Pretoria, South Africa at 6:35 PM SAST on February 19, 2013: 25°C; Humidity: 50%; Wind: SSW at 13 km/h; Conditions: Thunderstorms and Rain; Sunrise/set: 5:55 AM SAST/6:46 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 2:02 PM SAST/12:12 AM SAST
<Kilos> we gonna sweat tomorrow
<Kilos> 36°c
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> Maaz, weather in Durban
<Maaz> Cantide: In La Mercy, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on February 19, 2013: 25°C; Humidity: 94%; Wind: NE at 17 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 5:39 AM SAST/6:39 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 2:00 PM SAST/
<Cantide> 94% 'o'
<Symmetria> http://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/2299/b54ece3c7fa74cd3920112c98452918f.jpg
<Symmetria> hahahahah
<Symmetria> oh man thats hilarious
<Vince-0> jeepers
<Symmetria> hahahaaahah man what a screwup
<Symmetria> outsurance is crying foul saying it wasn't their fault as well
<Cantide> will 13.04 use QT instead of GTK?
<kbmonkey> yes it is very humid in Durban. Can feel it in my brain.
<tumbleweed> Cantide: it's for people who want to do it, beginners or experienced developers
<Cantide> tumbleweed, the global jam?
<tumbleweed> Cantide: yes
<Cantide> oh, nice :) so a beginner wouldn't be shunned there
<Cantide> and how does it work - it is a gathering IRL, or online?
<tumbleweed> not at all, everyone has to be a beginner at some point
<kbmonkey> thanks for that email on 3G Kilos. my sakis3g is also working nicely
<kbmonkey> thanks to you
<tumbleweed> Cantide: IRL - look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek if you want an online event
<Kilos> yeah sakis is good just thought it might help if you cant get online to download sakis
<Cantide> tumbleweed, cool :) and where is it held?
<Kilos> i think trix said his new one has an auto connect in if signal drops too
<tumbleweed> Cantide: are you not on the ubuntu-za mailing list?
<tumbleweed> I posted https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2013-February/010219.html this evening
<Cantide> I am... i may have archived some things..
<Cantide> ooooh yeah, i read that earlier
<Cantide> sorry :/
<tumbleweed> sorry, I didn't say what it was about at all, in the mail
<Cantide> when i saw the second link i assumed it was online
<Cantide> oh, CT :'(
<Cantide> kbmonkey, let's throw a party ._.
<Cantide> tumbleweed, thanks for the info :)
<Cantide> i am AFK now :)
<kbmonkey> a party Cantide? I'll bring cupcakes!
<Symmetria> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0bk3gsv1gA <=== oh god there are some crazy people in this world
<Vince-0> jeebers
<Cantide> i want to click :'(
<Cantide> but my bandwidth says no :(
<Vince-0> dont bother
<Vince-0> its a crock lol
<Cantide> lol
<Symmetria> hahahahaha
<Symmetria> its hilarious
<Symmetria> psy is impersonating the anti-christ in gangnam style don't you know
<Symmetria> ;p
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Cantide> i'm sure that's what he was going for :p
<Symmetria> haha the same dude claims that the pope resigning
<Symmetria> was fulfillment of the gangnam style prophecy
<Symmetria> ;p
<Cantide> :D :D :D
<Cantide> good night :p
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> hi smile4ever charl_ 
<Squirm> henkj
<charl_> hi Kilos 
 * Squirm looks around
<kbmonkey> hello
<charl_> hi kbmonkey, Squirm 
<smile4ever> hi charl_ & Kilos
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hi there
<magespawn> what up y'all?
<Kilos> nill
<Kilos> quiet day
<kbmonkey> it feels like a monday
<charl_> apparently the xfce flavour of linux mint does not deem ot necessary to go to standby mode when you close a laptop's lid
<charl_> it only switches off the screen
<charl_> so this morning i closed my laptop and threw it into my bag, at around noon it was dead
<charl_> battery entirely drained
<charl_> only realised then that the default behaviour is off
<kbmonkey> eish
<kbmonkey> :p
<magespawn> i thought there was a hardware switch that does that when you close the laptop?
<charl_> there is probably a setting but you would think these things would come pretty standard
<charl_> magespawn: no it's software controlled
<magespawn> ahh standard like no screen saver installed in kubuntu
<charl_> screen saver? people still use those?
<charl_> we all have lcd monitors now
<magespawn> internet cafe, if the scrren just blanks people think it is off
<magespawn> screen even
<charl_> not very green though :P
<charl_> i'm sure you could install some screen savers as optional packages
<magespawn> running a laptop in a bag could result in problems
<charl_> for one, heat
<charl_> that's how i discovered it at first
<magespawn> yes lots of choice when you go looking for them
<charl_> actually there are probably no other major problems
<charl_> anyway, i stuck my hand into my bag to take out some tea and i thought "wait why is the bag hot inside"
<charl_> fortunately it's still winter so it isn't so hot
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<kbmonkey> knight kilos
<charl_> night Kilos 
<magespawn> cheers Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<magespawn> that would be Sir to you kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> that happened before charl_. I think the lid lifted slightly and it woke up, as I put it in the bag :p
<charl_> hmmm, it could happen
<charl_> but yeah, only "damage" being i (almost) entirely drained a lithium-ion battery
<charl_> but i guess that's not the worst
<kbmonkey> today the humidity here is 94%
<charl_> i don't really use the battery much anyway, just while it's in sleep mode while it's in the bag
<charl_> when i take it out i almost immediately plug it in in any case
<charl_> i only use it on battery when i'm in the train for example
<charl_> and that isn't frequent
<kbmonkey> that is okay then. just set your on-battery sleep time.
<kbmonkey> the wind is howling, it will storm soon
<magespawn> send it on up here
<magespawn> how do i check logs, specifically auth, on a server?
<kbmonkey> in /var/log/auth.log magespawn, is that what you looking for?
<kbmonkey> hey, mine shows repeated attempts for failed root logins from an IP. hmmm.
<magespawn> yes i need to bring it up in a terminal
<magespawn> would google but net is slower than molasses in antartica
<charl_> kbmonkey: that is perfectly normal
<charl_> magespawn: you're on the south pole?!
<charl_> say hi to the penguins :)
<magespawn> no but internet ways i might as well be
<charl_> eh ok
<kbmonkey> I'm not sure this is normal charl_ 
<kbmonkey> this is what I see: http://pastebin.com/mJX9vEAA
<charl_> clearly an exploited server
<charl_> i got that all the time too until i changed my ssh port to a non-standard number...
<charl_> are you running your ssh on port 22?
<charl_> it's a turkish web hosting company
<kbmonkey> yes but I have password authentication disabled. use gpg keys.
<charl_> i see you are using allowed users - that is good (i do it too)
<kbmonkey> ah, perhaps I will change the port anyway
<charl_> gpg keys? you mean rsa/dsa keys?
<kbmonkey> yup. I went on a ssh/gpg buzz a while ago. learnt a lot :)
<charl_> oh interesting, i just use dsa, never tried gpg
<kbmonkey> yes, I mean key pair authentication
<charl_> i generate a keypair with ssh-keygen
<charl_> i only use gpg for file encryption
<kbmonkey> yeah, my bad, I used the wrong name
<charl_> oh ok np, i was just curious cause i didn't know you could do that :)
<magespawn> page finally loaded grep sshd /var/log/auth.log | less
<kbmonkey> I call them the same, technically they both use priv/pub key pairs. gpg is just geared for files/text, ssh for authentication
<charl_> a lot of things use ppk, ssl too
<kbmonkey> I should sign more emails. don't really know other people who do.
<kbmonkey> I could report this attempt with anyone?
<charl_> i know a few hard-core people that do, i don't though
<charl_> you could contact the web host company and hope to get through to somebody who speaks english
<charl_> personally i used to get so many of them i wouldn't even bother
<charl_> would become a full time job to keep up
<kbmonkey> definitely. glad I'm a fan of strong passwords XD
<kbmonkey> here comes the rain
<charl_> the only thing i use right now for email is spf, i don't even bother with dkim
<charl_> does anyone here use dkim?
<charl_> i had opendkim running at one point but it was a mess to configure and there wasn't clarity (at the time) regarding the dns records
<magespawn> charl_: never heard of it
<magespawn> kbmonkey: i have similar entries
<kbmonkey> never heard of those before charl_ 
<charl_> had to manually configure it to work with postfix on ubuntu etc, which i guess wasn't so bad, but it needed some serious googling and figuring out
<charl_> i think spf is important but dkim is still an optional, but there are some people who are pushing for it
<smile4ever> bye :)
<charl_> ciao smile4ever 
<kbmonkey> cheers smile4ever 
<kbmonkey> next time come tell us of the homework :)
<smile4ever> good night :)
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: lol, no, wikipedia :p
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> and google reader
<smile4ever> good night
<charl_> i'm off as well, ciao all
<kbmonkey> well magespawn at least the sshd_conf login grace time is set to 120 seconds.
<kbmonkey> do you have password authentication on?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> never got round to setting up keys
<kbmonkey> perhaps look into it one day. it should not take very long either.
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> person was persistant and from more than one ip and trying multiple ports
<kbmonkey> its likely a scanner going through a list of IP's and ports systematically
<magespawn> wonder what will happen if i scan them back?
<kbmonkey> lol
<magespawn> have backtrack running on an old laptop
<kbmonkey> 'netstat --tcp' is quiet useful
<magespawn> cool
<kbmonkey> is it right that i have smtp listening?
<kbmonkey> netstat -l
<magespawn> on your server?
<kbmonkey> no, on my laptop
<magespawn> it is needed for sending/recieving mail, i think
<magespawn> simple mail transfer protocol
<kbmonkey> ah, okay using the --programs parameters, I see there is no process using it at the moment.
<kbmonkey> makes sense, actually. maybe my brain is awake for too long today.
<magespawn> lol
<zeref> zooommmm
<magespawn> hey zeref
<kbmonkey> buzzzzz
<magespawn> later all bed time
<kbmonkey> gn magespawn 
<kbmonkey> need more time in the day. eyes are tired, need to revive vision.
<kbmonkey> tap and pay 4 to regenerate vision
<zeref> hey magespawn 
<superfly> kbmonkey: were you also awake all night last night? :-P
<kbmonkey> not all night but later than need be ._.
<kbmonkey> night all. happy Z's.
<Vince-0> YaAarn Im out
<zeref> any late night owl here
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-20
<inetpro> Good morning! 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos hi
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> good morning inetpro and others
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> going away for a bit server reboot required
<Kilos> that was fast
<magespawn> nice hey
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> still have to do updates but that is already running
<superfly> morning inetpro, Kilos, magespawn, Squirm
<Kilos> lo fly
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> things arent fair. i tried boot-repair on my kde a while back and it crashed it worse
<Kilos> yesterday i helped ian to try it with his kde that win7 crashed and it worked like a dream from livecd
<Kilos> oh murphy dont live by him
<magespawn> maybe it is not the kde or the bootrepair but the hardware that causes the problem
<magespawn> and Kilos you seem to be able to do things that nobody else has yet
<Kilos> yeah i cant think of anything else that could cause it
<Kilos> thats because i just blunder along hehe
<magespawn> gotta go out for a bit later all
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> hows the family superfly ? and you?
<superfly> fine
<Squirm> almost weekend
<Kilos> found a new tool. modem-manager-gui
<Kilos> can see messages on the 3g modem
<Kilos> and other stuff whew
<Kilos> and measure traffic and set traffic and time limits
<Kilos> ai! die engelse is slim man
<Kilos> and scan modems
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday Vince-0 ludo
<Vince-0> Hi
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<superfly> morning maiatoday, Vince-0
<magespawn> back, hey Kilos
<magespawn> looks like ludo is having the same prob as timkeller
<magespawn> inetpro: ^
<magespawn> brb restarting this machine now
<Kilos> yeah bad news
<Kilos> the goose will kick him now now
<tonberry352_> joins and parts? haven't seen any of those in a while
<Kilos> must be a timeout function hey?
<magespawn> both of them are on mweb, so it might be something there
<Kilos> sunday and monday were bad with timkeller Tonberry 
<Kilos> pages of join/parts
<inetpro> superfly: should we kick Ludo out for now?
<magespawn> seems like from the last quit he has not come back
<Kilos> no ther mweb users here?
<Kilos> other
<magespawn> i am on mweb adsl
<Kilos> your side is fine
<magespawn> so far
<Kilos> is there mweb 3g as well?
<Kilos> or mobile i should say
<Kilos> better to complain to mweb if they would just answer before getting kicked
<magespawn> not sure, i know they resell vodam, cellc .etc.
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> if i get kicked i will cry
<Kilos> and call in the mafia hitmen
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> if you get kicked there is not greeter here
<Kilos> then you guys gotta do it
<Kilos> did you look at modem-manager-gui magespawn it might help peeps whose ubuntu doesnt see 3g modem because it can scan for a modem too
<Kilos> maybe i should do a new install and look
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos too much work to greet all new peeps if you not doing it, so you will never be kicked
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> is it in the software centre Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i went through everything in synaptic yesterday and saw it by chance
<Kilos> software centre sucks
<Kilos> synaptic better and faster
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<magespawn> found this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/modem-manager-gui.html and this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/modem-manager-gui/
<Kilos> remember that will get on the first. gotta make 60m data go till then
<Kilos> its a nice little gui app that shows lots
<Kilos> inetpro, can you change the kick message to something like "Come back when you have sorted your problems out"
<Kilos> the join/part peeps dont see whats happening by them
<Kilos> hi leonmarincowitz 
<leonmarincowitz> hi kilos
<leonmarincowitz> having a baby saps your time, missed the monthly meet
<leonmarincowitz> anything NB
<Kilos> you had a baby or your wife?
<leonmarincowitz> she did
<Kilos> congratulations
<Kilos> did you read the minutes?
<leonmarincowitz> thanks, not yet
<Kilos> you know where to find them otherwise i can get the link for you
<Kilos> http://is.gd/xBTRA9
<leonmarincowitz> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i was slack only mailed it now
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<Vince-0> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hey vinnie
<Lionthinker> Kilos,  yip, found nickname
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> I include an item about Ubuntu Team SA and those minutes in the discussion notes for G+ hangout tomorrow
<Kilos> cool Vince-0 
<Kilos> well get your lug one by one
<Lionthinker> is it just me or is Quantal just plan awful?
<Vince-0> Kilos, I included the freenode chat client in the new lUG site - for launch tomorrow
<Vince-0> links to this channel
<Kilos> well done Vince-0 
<Kilos> when we get to 50 peeps here i can retire
<Lionthinker> Vince-0, so you starting a new lug, where is it based?
<Kilos> Lionthinker, whats the probs
<Kilos> one gets used to unity
<Lionthinker> Kilos, continual errors, 
<Lionthinker> I love unity since natty, but Quantal as a system just seems so unstable
<Kilos> oh no i dont get errors
<Lionthinker> but then I did update grub to burg, and some problems snuck in
<Kilos> mine is stable. main prob was not seeing 3g modem
<Lionthinker> then the whole thing went to the wall
<Kilos> why you did that
<Lionthinker> wanted the nice boot logos
<Kilos> do you have boot probs?
<Kilos> lol
<Lionthinker> well, a few weeks after burg came around
<Lionthinker> but after a new install, error's still come up
<Vince-0> Lionthinker, Durban Linux User group revival - we reformed the old LEAD group a while back. Hopefully we can get the old domain names again
<Lionthinker> Vince-0, sounds good
<Lionthinker> love the term do-ocracy, which is what gnu-linux seems to be
<Vince-0> That's exactly how we're doing it
<Kilos> Lionthinker, do you get the errors whn booting or when
<Lionthinker> now its on the desktop
<Lionthinker> fully updated, but I'm only staying of Quantal for Raring which looks great
<Kilos> ai i mixed quantal with precise. didnt fancy 12.10 too much
<Kilos> ading windows and things
<Lionthinker> Precise was great
<Lionthinker> missed it, but love web apps 
<Kilos> yeah i sticking here for a while
<Kilos> 5 year support is lekker
<Kilos> will end up with no hassles at all
<Lionthinker> #jealous
<Kilos> you can still get it man. must be cds around still
<Lionthinker> Kilos, no problem i have cd's but its rather difficult to downgrade
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> im even running maverick 10.10 on one pc
<Lionthinker> why?
<Kilos> because i have lots of stuff on that drive and at the moment its too much hassle to get it on this one
<Kilos> i liked maverick
<Kilos> gnome2 worked good
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman lewe julle nog?
<inetpro> Kilos: he's stable now
<inetpro> ludo: did you fix your connection?
<Kilos> how did he fix it?
<Kilos> useful info to have for tim methinks
<magespawn> another one of the lurkers
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> lurking crocodil
<magespawn>  back again
<magespawn> is there an email expert in the house?
<charl_> magespawn: not an expert but just state your question :)
<inetpro> magespawn: don't ask to ask just ask
<inetpro> Maaz: kick is <reply> kick #channel NICK :frequent joins and quits are annoying, please sort out your connectivity issues and then come back
<Maaz> inetpro: If you say so
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^ for next time
<Kilos> aw inetpro you so cute
<Kilos> ty boetie
<Kilos> shoulda added or ask here for help sorting the prob
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<Kilos> but thats right, its not as if the were spamming purposefully
<Kilos> ludo ping
<Kilos> how did you fix yours?
<Kilos> dont forget they dont see the joins/quits
<Symmetria> ahahahah the judge asked the cop in the pistorious case if he thought oscar would "go on the run" if granted bail
<Symmetria> hahaha thats kinda funny
<nuvolari> o/ howdy Symmetria, oom Kilos, inetpro, magespawn, charl_, Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl_> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> kan miskien reen
<magespawn> char_ inetpro one of my customers here is getting her mail returned classified as spam everyone is saying it is not their fault etc 
<magespawn> char_ inetpro one of my customers here is getting her mail returned classified as spam everyone is saying it is not their fault etc 
<magespawn> here is a paste of one of the returns
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2dUIuiJOa
<magespawn> oops did that twice sorry
<magespawn> charl_: ^
<magespawn> could not spell right the first time
<Kilos> magespawn, from different mailaddie
<Kilos> gmail yahoo etc
<Kilos> or only one
<magespawn> no all out going mail
<Kilos> i mean to all the different mail uppliers
<Kilos> suppliers
<magespawn> yes it does not matter who it is addressed to, it gets returned
<Kilos> wow whats in  the mail?
<Kilos> not some .ece attachment there by mistake
<Kilos> exe
<Kilos> or any file marked .exe
<magespawn> nope and when i was there this morning i sent one to myself that went through bu the second one was returned
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> if there is an attachement then it is hidden somehow
<Kilos> thats what i was thinking maybe
<Kilos> try get some from her on a stick and scan them
<magespawn> like a virus on the pc, suppose that is possible
<Kilos> read something somewhere that if you read some mail that had a certain virus on it would use your pc to forward the virus
<Kilos> ask her as well when it started
<magespawn> Monday
<Kilos> maybe onna certain day after reading incoming mails
<Kilos> and maybe after next reboot
<Kilos> did she get any mail that seemed useless
<magespawn> will need to find out
<Kilos> get her to run deep virus scans
<Kilos> and malwares and stuff
<Kilos> you guys know more about it
<Kilos> charl_, come on
<Kilos> outlook and or outlook express hey
<magespawn> outlook express
<Kilos> i personnaly would scan pc for all them funny things
<Kilos> get a good antivirus going
 * Squirm stretches
<Squirm> works over
<magespawn> there is a fairly good one installed
<Kilos> come on Squirm add some input for magespawn 
<Kilos> and malware tool magespawn 
<tonberry352_> plug a linux laptop into their network and try sending mail with the same smtp server
<Squirm> magespawn: what's the issue?
<Kilos> Maaz, google best free antivirus
<Maaz> Kilos: "The Best Antivirus for 2013 | PCMag.com" http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372364,00.asp :: "9 Best Free Antivirus Software Programs for Windows" http://freebies.about.com/od/computerfreebies/tp/best-free-antivirus.htm :: "Best Free Antivirus Software" http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm :: "Best free antivirus software -
<Maaz> TechSpot Forums" http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/best-free-antivirus-software.18…
<magespawn> customer keep getting mail returned 
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2dUIuiJOa
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> by the topic it could be something construed as spam?
<Kilos> magespawn, the one you sent that got returned . what was in  it?
<Kilos> them forwarded things are often spam
<magespawn> maybe, would that show in the return or not?
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> indeed Kilos but this is all her mail not just the forwarded ones
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> one of her incomings on monday put a bug in the pc methinks
<Kilos> or saterday
<Kilos> Maaz, google my sent mails are being returned as spam??
<Maaz> Kilos: "Someone is sending from my address - Gmail Help" http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=50200 :: "phplist forums • View topic - Why are my messages being marked as spam" http://forums.phplist.com/viewtopic.php?t=21772 :: "email - Spam is being sent using my domain, what can I do? - Stack ..." http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11683580
<Maaz> /spam-is-being-sent-using-my-domain-what-can-i-do :: "Why is my Email Being Treated as Sp…
<Kilos> ouch magespawn you got your work cut out for you
<Squirm> but as tonberry352_ suggested, try send mail with a different pc
<Squirm> if it doesn't work, blame iafrica
<Kilos> uninstall outlook then run ccleaner and install outlook again
<Kilos> Maaz, google ccleaner for win7
<Maaz> Kilos: "CCleaner - Download" http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download :: "CCleaner - CNET Download.com" http://download.cnet.com/CCleaner/3000-18512_4-10315544.html :: "ccleaner free download for Windows 7" http://en.softonic.com/s/ccleaner/windows-7 :: "Download CCleaner 3.27.1900 - Technical Details - FileHippo.com"
<Maaz> http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/tech/ :: "CCleaner 3.27.1900 - Windows 7 Download" http://www.windows7download.com/win7-ccl…
<Kilos> good tool for ms pcs that
<Squirm> doesn't remove malware though does it?
<Kilos> nope it cleans the registry and shortcuts with no where to go and stuff that shouldnt be on pc
<magespawn> malwarebytes is quite good though
<Kilos> but there are anti malware tools online
<Kilos> the fly gave tara one once that sorted her probs
<magespawn> the smtp server is smtp.vodacom.co.za
<magespawn> and the spam flag seems to come from the vodacom servers
<Kilos> tell her get a gmail account
<Kilos> or get her to fone vodacom and tell them to sort their server
<Kilos> but first scan for evils so your side is clear
<charl_> hi i'm back
<Kilos> lo sakhi 
<charl_> reading...
<charl_> it shouldn't be a virus because the message says very clearly that it is spam/bulk mail
<Kilos> yeah but mage sentr from there to him and one was reurned too
<charl_> otherwise it should have said something about a virus. note i use _should_ and not _must_ because sometimes these things are configured badly
<Kilos> was yours the same stuff magespawn 
<charl_> the thing is this, i see the subject: Subject: Fw: Could not resist sending this one ...
<Kilos> does it return clean text mails as spam too
<charl_> this sounds like one of these irritating pass-around mails with the images
<Kilos> yeah thats dicey
<charl_> if it honestly happens with _all_ outgoing mail then contact vodacom and get them to give clarity
<charl_> if it's just this mail then... big surprise
<charl_> get a gmail/outlook account
<magespawn> no it is all outgoing mail
<Kilos> scan then get her to fone voda
<magespawn> not a bad idea Kilos
<charl_> yup
<charl_> this is a run-of-the-mill support issue for companies like them
<Kilos> just make sure the pc on your side is clear of all bugs
<Kilos> and clean the registry once youve scanned
<Kilos> stupid thing regisrties
<Kilos> win remember all kindsa junk there
<charl_> that's always a problem with windows but the registry shouldn't matter when it comes to outgoing mail though
<charl_> not a bad idea to scan for viruses though, even if it's with the built-in security essentials
<Kilos> if an incoming bug adds something there to affect outgoing mails it will
<Kilos> imo
<charl_> i guess with microsoft software you never really know
<Kilos> eek internal stuff is the worst
<Kilos> avast and zonealarm
<Kilos> maybe others are better now 
<Kilos> i dont have to worry about that i use Ubuntu
<Kilos> lo Trix[a]r_za 
<charl_> clam is open source but i don't know which one is the best
<Kilos> oh you get clam for win?
<charl_> there's norton, mcafee, etc etc
<charl_> http://www.clamwin.com/
<Kilos> methinks avast is the most efficient without slowing pc  the others do
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thunk clam was for us only
<charl_> there are web-based ones too, they use java or some activex control in IE though
<charl_> were, i should say
<Kilos> aw shame
<charl_> another one of these
<charl_> what is it with mweb
<nuvolari> e
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> doesnt someone have his and tims email addies then ill mail them and tell them to sort it with mweb
<magespawn> ty for the help. see y'all later on my way home
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<inetpro> magespawn: sorry for not being able to help earlier
 * inetpro will try look at the case later
<inetpro> and now I will even have to find how to unban ludo again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dont you use the buttons
<inetpro> Kilos: that's what I used on quassel to kickban him
<charl_> lol inetpro i don't think he did it on purpose, it's just his dsl that is terrible
<Kilos> isnt there an unban?
<charl_> but i did laugh when i saw the kick message
<Kilos> yeah i thought you changed it inetpro 
<Kilos> that didnt work either
<Kilos> back to irc classes for you
<inetpro> ok working
<inetpro> now he should be able to return again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do tim too
<Kilos> then we try contact them
<inetpro> Kilos: tim was never banned
<charl_> wow you people are harsh in here :)
<charl_> hard core africans
<inetpro> charl_: no, those messages are just very very annoying
<Kilos> oh kicked then
<charl_> that's true though
<inetpro> especially when you know the guys is not going to be here for days on end
<inetpro> Maaz: forget kick
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<inetpro> that didn't work
<charl_> there is a bot in #nederland on ircnet that actually kicks you out if you idle for longer than 24 hours
<charl_> there are some channels that don't take kindly to idling at all, and that's without the joins/quits
<inetpro> Kilos: I found his address and emailed him
<inetpro> oh damn!
<inetpro> "...not available at this email address anymore"
<inetpro> nuvolari: you don't perhaps have ludo's email address?
<Kilos> oh my i hope he is ok inetpro 
<Kilos> he hasnt said anything for a long time now
<Kilos> ludo, ping
<Kilos> Vince-0, you also starting
<Kilos> sort mweb out
<Symmetria> mweb has serious capacity constraints at the moment
<Symmetria> I switched doing any serious traffic to other methods because internationally mweb was fubar
<Kilos> is that why guys are quit/join all the time
<Symmetria> no idea
<Kilos> only mweb users though
<Vince-0> oh shizl
<Kilos> its not as though irc uses much data
<Kilos> Symmetria, offer to fix their prob for them
<Kilos> they got lotsa bucks
<Vince-0> I've also been restarting the router
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> warn us so we dont kick you
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ag no man, it should have only happened once
<Kilos> im teasing man
<Vince-0> 2.6Mbits to Paris, 3.48 to Joburg 
<Vince-0> there have been SEACOM outages in Egypt this past week
<Vince-0> Nothing open on Mweb network status
<inetpro> Kilos: you see he is back again
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i tried to ping him but no answer
<Kilos> strange
<Kilos> i wonder if him and timkeller are in the same area
<Kilos> Vince-0, seems fine on mweb
<Kilos> and mage too
<Vince-0> pong
<Vince-0> I find the discussion notes rambling since its been over a month since last hangout
<Kilos> lol who you ponging Vince-0 
<Vince-0> you
<Kilos> me?
<Kilos> im innocent
<charl_> why not just do a temporary ban *.mweb.co.za ? although i guess then people won't know why they are banned
<charl_> not such a good idea then
<Vince-0> hey hey hey
<charl_> oh sorry Vince-0 :)
<charl_> not a good idea then :P
<Vince-0> I've been stable
<charl_> hold on i thought ludo was banned
<charl_> oh i see, scrolling up, it's been removed
<charl_> weird, why are only some people on mweb affected?
<Kilos> methinks its a certain area
<Kilos> cape maybe
<Kilos> superfly, do you know where ludo is?
<Kilos> i think tim is in capetown area
<charl_> ah i see, yeah of course
<Kilos> if we can just get hold of one of them they can fone mweb and get it sorted
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> so maybe I should just ban him?
<Kilos> temp kick not ban
<Kilos> no joy on his email addy yet inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: if I just kick without a ban he comes back immediately
<inetpro> not sure what heis using
<Kilos> oh ok then 
<Kilos> well we can keep trying to mail him
<Kilos> does anyone know if timkeller is tim@cybersmart or is that another one
<Kilos> ah you good with sites, cant you see them in mailing list
<Kilos> or is that the fly
<inetpro> Kilos: timkeller will be back if he wants to be back
<inetpro> nothing stopping him from connecting
<Kilos> oh doesnt the ban stop them?
<inetpro> Kilos: he is not banned!
<inetpro> ludo is banned
<inetpro> now
<Kilos> oh he was kicked
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> its only them two so they must be in the same area and mweb there is sick
<Vince-0> I blame Telkom
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think there's a relationship
<Kilos> but not loud hey im on 8ta
<Kilos> then why dont mage and Vince-0 also quit/join
<inetpro> Kilos: oh don't go ther
<Vince-0> all on the same exchange?
<inetpro> many things can contribute to an unstable network
<Kilos> ok i relax
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> long time no see
<Kilos> aw our op gone
<Kilos> sulking again
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<inetpro> Kilos: he doesn't want to be famous for being an op
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> chicken
<inetpro> it's a tough job that
<Kilos> youre a tough guy
<Kilos> not a tough job here , only good peeps attend
<Kilos> ok ill retire for the night
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<Vince-0> #ubuntu-on-air is live right now
<Vince-0> ok see ya Kilos 
<Vince-0> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<magespawn> evening all
<smile4ever> bye :)
<nuvolari> inetpro: ping
<inetpro> ehlo nuvolari
<nuvolari> think I have it... just need to locate it first 
<inetpro> oops.. pong*
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks, but that address is just bouncing back
<inetpro> I tweeted him and asked that he send me his email address
<nuvolari> ok cool
<nuvolari> mebbe he doesn't want to be disturbed :P
<inetpro> hy kom en gaan die hele tyd
<inetpro> baie quits en joins
<inetpro> maar sê nooit 'n woord nie en antwoord nie op pings nie
<inetpro> nuvolari: ^^
<inetpro> nuvolari: ek het hom tydelik verban
<nuvolari> ah
<inetpro> nuvolari: people are complaining about to many joins and parts 
<nuvolari> yeah, it is annoying :P
<nuvolari> when I'm around to witness them
<inetpro> obviously we can not blame him for his bad network
<inetpro> and nobody is upset with him
<inetpro> we're just trying to keep things clean here
<Vince-0> I'm clean
<nuvolari> bbiab
<magespawn> other avenues of communication, if used, would help
<magespawn> and on that i am off to bed, good night all
<nuvolari> night magespawn 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos no
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<ludo> Yello
<ludo> Nag
<inetpro> wb ludo
<nuvolari> he's alive! :D
<ludo> thanks, het ons nog die bot wat msg los?
<ludo> ek wil vir kilo's iets los
<nuvolari> ludo: jip, Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell ludo hi
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Ludo on freenode
<inetpro> ludo: sorry for being so harsh with the ban, but as mentioned those quits and joins were really annoying
<inetpro> not just for me
<ludo> maaz tell Kilos Sorry I didn't respond to your pings I was AFK.
<Maaz> ludo: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Maaz> ludo: By the way, nuvolari on freenode told me "tell ludo hi" 48 seconds ago
<Vince-0> peace out!
<nuvolari> night
<nuvolari> I lost the race too
<nuvolari> night everyone
<inetpro> gnight nuvolari
<ludo> inetpro, no problem. Mailing me and explaining why I was a bad irc'er made sense.
<ludo> If it happens again just ban me and I will come beg for forgiveness, and then send mweb a harsh email about their service etc.  
<ludo> Btw, when can I get my Ubuntu Phone and Tablet!
<inetpro> just get yourself a nexus 7
<inetpro> then install the os
<ludo> oh and when well dell make the ubuntu developer notebook available in rsa!
<inetpro> eh
<ludo> I still have a year of my contract left, and seeing it is coming in the 4th quarter of this year I will wait.
<inetpro> one day
<ludo> John Lennon - Imagine
<ludo> gah your "one day" reminded me of the song.
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> I have hope 
<inetpro> while at the same time I don't have a problem with installing Ubuntu on available hardware in the country
<inetpro> including Dell laptops
<inetpro> those days of many hours of troubleshooting are long gone
<ludo> inetpro, I got my fingers burned and decided not until I can walk into a shop and buy a notebook with ubuntu pre-installed I will wait. I'm to old to pay bleeding edge tax.
<inetpro> hmm...
<ludo> I'm also giving in my geek card by only having to "computers" a raspberry pi and my notebook.
<ludo> and I'm waiting for my second pi :D
<inetpro> those take for ever to arrive
<inetpro> what do you do with the pi?
<ludo> yea but at least I payed bleeding edge tax and got paid for my pi as soon as I got the email.
<ludo> emr
<ludo> gah!
<inetpro> emr?
<ludo> I need to think before I type and read my sentence again before I press enter. emr should have been erm
<ludo> *sigh* there my connection drops again...
<ludo> But this time it was not my router, must be something on mwebs side.
<inetpro> erm as in enterprise risk management?
<inetpro> I think you need to talk to those guys at mweb
<inetpro> tell them to come here so we can show them how bad it has been
<inetpro> or erm as in Environmental Resources Management ?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ludo: erm as in enterprise risk management?
<inetpro> or erm as in Environmental Resources Management ?
<ludo> To err is human, to blame it on somebody else is good management potential. That is my rem. 
<ludo> GAH! auto correct, it should be erm!
<ludo> email sent will now wait indefinitely for them to reply.
<ludo> Btw what is gonna be hot in 13.04?
<superfly> ludo: hang out here more often and you'd know :-P
<ludo> Ooh and I'm also super excited about steam on ubuntu and the source engine getting ported, even the prospects that the piston console will be running on ubuntu,or ubuntu based if the speculation are correct.
<ludo> superfly, it might sound sad but I left other channels where personal friends hang out because I can not read the back log. So you guys are special, seeing I'm still lurking here ;)
<ludo> :( I'm gonna find this peer guy and beat him with a stick!
<ludo> but it seem interesting. looks like it is trying to use ipv6 to connect to free node and when it fails it uses ipv4
<superfly> ludo: quassel
<ludo> I don't have a headless box on the cloud. I only own two computers.
<ludo> so running quassel on the same box I'm running xclient will not help.
<ludo> But I'm of to bed. inetpro If my connections becomes a problem again just kick me, I don't want to be a bother.
<inetpro> ludo: good night
<inetpro> ludo: BTW, I think if you stick around and say something every now and again people will not even realise your instabilities
<charl_> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-21
<Squirm> fp I guess
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi ludo
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> o/
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 superfly 
<deegee_1> Kilos: hello & hello to everyone
<superfly> morning Kilos, deegee_1
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo pro
<superfly> hi inetpro, magespawn, Tonberry and Squirm
<superfly> (as well)
<magespawn> lol morning superfly 
<superfly> woohoo, earned about 11 000 action points this morning in Ingress
<superfly> another 9k to go to the next level
<superfly> ludo: fix your connection, or don't auto-rejoin
<superfly> tumbleweed: if I upgraded the version of OpenLP in Debian now, would it make it into 13.04?
<tumbleweed> superfly: if now is in the next week, yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<superfly> OK, I'd better get working on it then
 * superfly books off tonight as "work on packaging" night
<ludo> :/
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> hi there ludo wb
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<superfly> morning jrgns
<Kilos> ludo please inform us how you fix that connection prob so we can pass on the how to to others with the same prob with mweb
<Kilos> fixed
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos !
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<inetpro> good idea
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<inetpro> wb charl_ and good morning
<Kilos> oh ya charl_ you sposed to great all too
<Kilos> greet
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think that ludo connection is fixed yet
<charl_> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> oh and I think it is a Telkom problem rather than a mweb problem
<inetpro> IIRC he mentioned something about line speeds 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_, Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> no matter if he lets us know how he fixes it , it might save someone else the long rigmarole to sort it
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> telkom is very helpful when you fone in
<Kilos> to me anyway
<inetpro> I've had this before
<Kilos> maybe cause im so cute
<Kilos> ah how did you fix it
<inetpro> they promise you a line speed up to a certain amount without any guarantees 
<inetpro> it's a ADSL thing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> swines
<inetpro> the connection will drop and sync again at a lower speed
<Kilos> mobile has its advantages at times hey
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> so to get a stable line you would have to ask them to drop the speed
<Kilos> what speeds do they offer anyway
<inetpro> not sure 
<inetpro> haven't used ADSL for a long time
<inetpro> but I remember these troubles I had
<inetpro> I think you can get up to 20mbps these days
<inetpro> if you are lucky
<Kilos> work that out in mB
<Kilos> x8 hey
<inetpro> why?
<inetpro> divide by 8
<Kilos> wheres the divide key
<inetpro> Maaz: 20000/8
<Maaz> inetpro: 2500.0
<Kilos> because mB is easier to follow and my stuff shows downloads in mB
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> yours should as well 
<Kilos> hasnt a keyboard got a divide key?
<inetpro> I say any stable connection above 1mbps is very usable these days
<inetpro> Kilos: waar val jy uit die bus uit?
<Kilos> mine is good and averages about 280mB/s
<inetpro> divide = /
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> must go back to school and get dads money back. they taught me nothing
<inetpro> Maaz: 280*8
<Maaz> inetpro: 2240
<inetpro> that is 2.2mbps
<Kilos> oh thats good
<Kilos> still gotta push 8ta to speed it up some
<inetpro> the problem with 3g is that you never really get a steady speed, it varies the whole time
<Kilos> wanna upgrade  a 12.04 iso to 12.04.2 then burn to cd with night surfer data
<inetpro> nothing beats a clear physical line
<Kilos> maybe when copper isnt gold anymore one can look at that
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> we all need fiber to the house
<Kilos> they even break in store rooms and workshops and steal welder cables and extension cords
<Kilos> fiber would rock
<Kilos> expensive to get laid to your house though
<inetpro> nee
<inetpro> we just got lazy
<Kilos> huh?
 * Kilos wipes the seat of his brow and wonders what the pro is talking about
<Kilos> sweat
<inetpro> Kilos: if you were able to connect each farm across the country back in the days, why can they not do it today?
<Kilos> fibre is a specialist job
<Kilos> special expensive tools used
<inetpro> so just train more specialists
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it's not like you need a rocket scientist 
<Kilos> no it can be learned but tools cost heavy
<Kilos> and like we would have to trench ad bury cable all the way to the nearest exchange
<inetpro> are you trying to find excuses?
<Kilos> and hope they have fibre the rest of the way
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> fiber connection to your house should be a basic human right
<inetpro> like water and lights
<Kilos> hear hear
<Kilos> all basic human rights are for the idle rich
<Kilos> and those that can steal and still sleap
<Kilos> sleep
<Kilos> had a laugh the other night on carte blanche i think
<Kilos> they stealing fone lines to use to connect power illegally
<Kilos> haha jrgns has the prob too today
<Kilos> everyone is gonna have to mail their ceo and complain
<Kilos> telkoms that is
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari CuttingEdge 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za CuttingEdge 
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: ta
<Kilos> nice to see new faces. tell us about yourself
<Kilos> like where you are what you do, and what OS you are using
<CuttingEdge> well, .. been running Ubuntu for a couple of years myself .. rate i maintain close to 50 perhaps 60 Ubuntu LTS servers across Africa
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> what took you so long to join us
<CuttingEdge> thats a good question :P
<Kilos> hehe
<CuttingEdge> i think all this talk of Ubuntu on phones has peaked my interest
<Kilos> this is the ubuntu help channel with experts online most of the time
<Kilos> oh tablets too now i hear
 * CuttingEdge recognises most of the crowd here
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> feel at home here then and make it a permanent connection
<Kilos> oh im the greeter bot btw
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<Kilos> tell us about yourself ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> like where you are what you do, and what OS you are using
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cape Town, Sysadmin, Xubuntu 12.10
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't IRC'd in years, been getting some glusterfs help lately and I though I'd check out what other channels are here
<Kilos> nice. why you took so long to find us
<Kilos> this is the best help channel online
<ThatGraemeGuy> been too busy shouting at glusterfs and banging my head on the wall :P
<Kilos> when the guys have time that is
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> If you'll excuse me, I have to reboot to load up Raring Ringtail...
<Kilos> if you have probs just state what it is and be patient, one of the experts will help you as soon as he gets a break at work
 * CuttingEdge has a sneaky suspicion that he may know ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> ok superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh no, you're here too :-!
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah .. lol
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, why do you show as away
<ThatGraemeGuy> uhhh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what irc client are you using
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not sure, i think between pidgin and I one of us is dumb
<Kilos> oh no
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> get xchat
<ThatGraemeGuy> i should just install irssi and dust off that part of my brain
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, there i'm present again
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I saw your Facebook status the other day and wondered...
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh heeeey, you're here too :)
<superfly> I am :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you going to scaleconf? i see one of your boss peeps is giving a talk
<superfly> Yup, the boss has said yes to buying tickets for us
<ThatGraemeGuy> will see you there, i'm going again and this time i managed to convince IP and Lancelot to come too
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's assuming that accounts manage to make the payment, they seem to have a process and a half :-o
<superfly> w00t
<superfly> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> how is raring?
<superfly> dunno, still trying to get to the reboot part :-)
<superfly> bbiab
<nuvolari> meh, I wish our company embraced the power of IRC :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> tried it in virtualbox, it sucked
<CuttingEdge> haven't touched raring myself
<ThatGraemeGuy> will install it on my alternate root fs partition later
<Kilos> nog slim mense nuvolari 
<CuttingEdge> i may wait till april before i go near it though
<ThatGraemeGuy> i usually upgrade my laptop around beta2
<ThatGraemeGuy> lunch, bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Kentucky for the workers and a peanut butter sarmy for the idle rich
<superfly> ooo, nice
<superfly> KDE 4.10 is smooth
<CuttingEdge> i dropped KDE years ago
<CuttingEdge> preferred gnome
<CuttingEdge> now i'm hooked on unity
<superfly> *shrug* tried them all, prefer KDE
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't get used to unity
<ThatGraemeGuy> i try every time there's a new ubuntu release, my brain just doesn't want to click
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> see new guys
<Kilos> old hands but new here
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<ThatGraemeGuy> my hands are not old, they are .... mature :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mine are old
<Kilos> wrinkled already
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you home or work?
<Kilos> say hi to the new members here
<nlsthzn> hi new members here
<nlsthzn> I am at home uncle Kilos ... 
<Kilos> lekker
<nlsthzn> kind of
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, CuttingEdge you guys might as well join our mailing list so you can share youre knowledge with noobs
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool, done
<CuttingEdge> ditto
<Kilos> greta
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> great as well
<Kilos> oh you tweet ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> we got a page too
<Kilos> ubuntuza
<Kilos> announcements for meets etc there
<Kilos> wow you have
<Kilos> speedy gonzales
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm looking for documentation on how to add patches to apply to the application, not the package - my Googling only turns up how to patch a package
<tumbleweed> presumably they are covering the same turf
<tumbleweed> basically, you want to use quilt
<superfly> yeah, that I gathered :-) just not sure how to format the patches so that they'll be applied cleanly
<tumbleweed> superfly: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html
<tumbleweed> (the quilt bit)
<superfly> yeah, read that
<tumbleweed> then read http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<magespawn> tumbleweed: are global jams run over the internet too or only local?
<superfly> I've found http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html which has some stuff about patches too
<tumbleweed> magespawn: there have been people leading online things before
<tumbleweed> magespawn: If you want to get involved online, just pick a day and do it
<magespawn> tumbleweed: okay more specifically for the one you are planning for cape town?
<superfly> hrm, still not 100%
<superfly> oh well, I guess I'll just have to play around with it then
<tumbleweed> superfly: do you want to know how to actually drive quilt?
<tumbleweed> what are you looking for?...
<superfly> tumbleweed: no, more about what my patches are supposed to look like in order for them to be applied
<superfly> to OpenLP
<tumbleweed> superfly: you should be using source format 3.0 (quilt)
<superfly> my goal is to remove the version check from OpenLP
<tumbleweed> then you should have a debian/patches directory
<tumbleweed> and in it should be a series file, listing all teh patches to be applied, in the order you want to apply them
<tumbleweed> all the patches named in series should apper in debian/patches, and be -p1 patches, preferably with a DEP3 header
<tumbleweed> sound good?
<superfly> yes, that's what I'm looking for
<tumbleweed> I think there's some stuff in /usr/share/doc/quilt/ that might be what you are after
<superfly> ah, ta
<tumbleweed> magespawn: ... so, what are you wanting to work on?
<superfly> I think I have a good idea of what I need to do now, thanks.
<magespawn> tumbleweed: just thought to have a look at the process and contribute maybe on the documents side
<magespawn> not too high on the programming skills at the moment
<tumbleweed> there's a suprisingly large amount of useful work that can be done without programming skills
<tumbleweed> most of what I do doesn't really require programming skills - it's just an understanding of how things fit together and, I guess, shell
<superfly> tumbleweed: does this look OK? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/openlp/debian-package-with-patch/view/head:/debian/patches/disable-version-check.patch
<Kilos> hmm... i wonder if that mail from hilton is to do with our ubuntu server at the bloem varsity
<tumbleweed> superfly: LGTM
<superfly> haven't tested it out yet, will try to do that this evening 
<Kilos> hey magespawn did you win?
<Kilos> oh my the net really struggling hey
<Kilos> thewb
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, wb
<Kilos> home time for geek types
<Kilos> except inetpro he only starts work now
<ThatGraemeGuy> i work til 6
<Kilos> oh you like him
<Kilos> sysadmin
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> so really i leave the office at 6 but i never stop working :P
<Kilos> hehe looks like only me does that
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah i'm actually quite lucky, i hardly ever need to work after hours. even better, when i do it's usually some scheduled maintenance, not putting out fires
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't really complain
<Kilos> nice
<ThatGraemeGuy> so what do you do? i assume not sysadmin?
<Kilos> only hear at home
<Kilos> im my own sysadmin
<Kilos> stopped working 10 years ago
<Kilos> now chief cook and bottle washer
<ThatGraemeGuy> only at home? that's lucky, i get at home and friends and family, and and and and :o
<Kilos> and sheep herder
<ThatGraemeGuy> retired?
<Kilos> forced retirement
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew
<Kilos> bust head in half and lost the half that worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> aw that sucks
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you can still be a windows sysadmin! :p
<Kilos> na im ok now again
<Kilos> thats why im here on this channel, all the brains are here
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> ive learned to 2 finger type and use sudo nano and aptitude
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and xchat and pidgin
<Kilos> and a little about ssh and ubuntu servers
<Kilos> still dunno why i have it installed here
<ThatGraemeGuy> because its awesome that's why ;)
<Kilos> lol i dunno what to do with it
<Kilos> just parks oof most of the time
<Kilos> off
<ThatGraemeGuy> install xbmc, attach it to your tv, fill it with videos, make your dvd player feel completely worthless
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> it rests as it is
<Kilos> watching videos not good for the head
<Kilos> things move to fast
<Kilos> you also in CT ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> wow thats like the hub of ubuntu geeks
<Kilos> others scattered far and wide
<charl_> ciao all
<nuvolari> eek :-/ 
<nuvolari> Vince-0: are there any attendants for tonight?
<nuvolari> I won't make it on 20:00 exactly
<Vince-0> I
<Vince-0> Hi*
<Kilos> by 8
<Vince-0> Yes indeed, any time although I will keep it shorter
<ludo> Yello peeps of the south
<Kilos> yo ludo 
<Kilos> are you in the north?
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman waars julle?
<Kilos> oh nlsthzn you still here laddy
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> alo
 * nlsthzn watching some moovviees
<nlsthzn> and drinking some rum found stashed in cupboard...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> just remember everyone adds up inna liver hey?
<Kilos> you wont make 100 if liver sick
<Kilos> oh whats happening with the studies neelsie
<nlsthzn> if it happens it will only happen next year
<Kilos> lets hope
<nlsthzn> but I may be getting an oppertunity to switch career
<ludo> Kilos, nope ek is in pta
<Kilos> oh tell
<ludo> Maar hiertoe is zuid afrika, dis zuid
<Kilos> mooi ludo sommer naby ons dan
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> het jy gelees van jou konneksie
<Kilos> weet jy hoe om dit reg te kry
<Kilos> ?
<ludo> Ja julle het my laat weet, en nee ek weet nie hoekom nie. Maar dat dit jul pal is net so snaaks vir my ;)
<superfly> nlsthzn: oh really? to what?
<Kilos> ek wil ook weet hoe dit opgelos kan word
<ludo> Want enige ordentlikke irc client kan join en part msg web steek.
<Kilos> inetpro, het iets gese van mweb kontak en die spoed af te bring maak dit meer stabiel
 * ludo hiertoe engelse typo regmaaker gaan nou vlieg!
<Kilos> ja irc eet niks nie
<nlsthzn> in qatar, friend of mine is heading up a trainnig center and needs an IT trainer (ICDL and such soft skills)... so I know training, and I love IT... still at this stage in life I am petrified at such a drastic change :/
<superfly> nlsthzn: go for it!
<nlsthzn> it is still for a petrochemical company but not in the dept. I normally work
<Kilos> yeah go for it nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :) 
<Kilos> lekker to teach other peeps
<nlsthzn> tripple threat, new country, new company, new job direction... I will have sleepless nights for weeks I am sure
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you dont do it you will always wonder what if
 * nlsthzn is scared I find out what if
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> http://youtu.be/cYRRAvi3cpw
<Kilos> if you dont buy a ticket you cant win the prize
<ludo> +1 nlsthzn 
 * ludo haat homself 'n bietjie dat hy +1 gebruik het.
<Kilos> hoekom?
<Kilos> ek het net deur xchat settings gekyk en sien niks van part join nie
<nlsthzn> I like big bu.... I mean I like +1
<Kilos> i thought it was a good thing
<Kilos> we use it in meets often
<magespawn> http://techrights.org/2012/11/21/hardware-keys-for-lf/ not sure where i picked this up
<ludo> Kilos, Preferences -> Chatting -> General. Tick box "Hide join/part messages"
<Kilos> aw mine aint got that
<magespawn> nlsthzn: switching career is exciting, challanging, scary nut usually very worthwhile
<Kilos> 3 tick boxes announce away messages
<Kilos> show away once and automatically unmark away
<magespawn> Kilos: right click in the chat window also brings up options sometimes
 * ludo hugs magespawn
 * Kilos cries
<magespawn> for?
<Kilos> same stuff as in prefs
<magespawn> xchat Kilos?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> 12.04 version
<ludo> Ek het gekry waar oom auto correct af te sit  
<nlsthzn> I hear what you guys are saying... prob is no real experience or qulaifications in a job with zero growth oppertunities... from there I have to prove my worth and tryu and get out of IT again :p
<nlsthzn> but thanks for the encouragment... I really appreciate it and will not make the desicion lightly
<nlsthzn> and spelling doesn't count
<Kilos> vertel
<Kilos> is it also a no growth job nlsthzn ?
<magespawn> indeed nlsthzn, i understand, as someone who works as a field guide
<nlsthzn> yes uncle Kilos ... a petrochemical company doesn't really want to train people in IT... so it doesn't want to really spend money
<Kilos> all i find is a track away staus of users in user list
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> well look at pay and working hours and if its better that way then youll have more study time
<ludo> Kilos,  http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#X-Chat_.28Windows.2C_Linux.29
<Kilos> ty ludo lemme look
<Kilos> but i still wanna see when peeps join hey
<Kilos> only not quit/join
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ah ty ludo you gotta right click on the channel name in the channel side bar
<ludo> -b
<Kilos> everyday i learn something new
<Kilos> and forget that night
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> handy to set that when there are probs and leave when most are stable
<Kilos> hey magespawn whats news with the spam mail?
<ludo> So who has a easy method for viewing a sql server database without using a vm with sql server installed on it?
<magespawn> she was not there today, so no news yet, also still waiting on the various help departments to get back
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> ludo superfly might know
<Kilos> you gonna keep me awake magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> you want to use night owl data Kilos?
<Kilos> wanna try use up night surfer data in updating an iso file to 12.04.2
<Kilos> lol
<ludo> magespawn, don't worry I went and fetch the first and last windows I ever bought.
<Kilos> im interested in seeing if they fix the nm prob in .2
<Kilos> lo nuviweb 
<nuviweb> hi oom Kilos
<nuviweb> sukkel om by my ander IRC in te kom
<nuviweb> Dis nou die DLUG hangout
<Kilos> ek sien so ja
<Vince-0> Sup guys 
<Vince-0> and gals
<Kilos> se nog van hulle moet hier by ons aansluit
<Vince-0> im broadcasting
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<ludo> waarvan praat julle?
<ludo> broadcasting, dlug?
<Kilos> they are having a hangout on g+ methinks
<ludo> aaah
<Kilos> durblinux user group
<nuviweb> yeah
<ludo> mmm dalk moet ek join. Net eers 'n hemp aantrek
<Kilos> jy het baie gemis. mense gaan mal met die socialising ding
<nuviweb> lol, is 'n goeie idee
<Kilos> lol
 * ludo loop en soek die hele huis vol vir sy hemp
<nuviweb> vince-0: Government IT Officers Council (GITOC)
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> gotcha
<ludo> ek is so goed ge potti train, het my hemp in die wasgoed mantjie gekry 
<ludo> so g+ wie wat waar pla ek?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Vince-0, link to your g+
<nuviweb> https://plus.google.com/events/codhcdso0609gsbh9taqb6hftcc
<nuviweb> oom kilos ^^
<Kilos> dankie nuviweb dis vir ludo
<Kilos> sal try met volgende maand se 2+2 of ek dit kan doen
<Kilos> 2+1
<Vince-0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RnfidVNR3zU
<ludo> thanks nuviweb luister na Mnr Swart
<Vince-0> Halla
<ludo> nuviweb, oor wie praat hul, en watter data?
<nuviweb> ludo, dit is oor TeamGhostShell wat so 'n rukkie terug data expose het
<Vince-0> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kimfNpmQwuIkoJQxgxx5i2flF5DMX5y9A-KyqBidwHM/edit#
<nuviweb> and I was about to paste the doc :P
<ludo> ta
<nuvolari> aha! I'm back
<magespawn> nuvolari: i am there i can see and hear you guys but not showing my video
<nlsthzn> oooh sounds like a hangout
 * nlsthzn reboots cause it is windows and it happens
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<nuvolari> magespawn: are you in the hangout?
<magespawn> think so, i am definately watching it
<nuvolari> magespawn: aren't you watching the yutube video?
<nuvolari> *youtube
<magespawn> maybe
<nuvolari> I think that rather, because you are not coming up in the hangout
<nuvolari> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks nuvolari 
<magespawn> not sure how to
<nlsthzn> just took a vid of me gaming... 25 minutes = 72gb
<magespawn> do not see anyway to join
<nuvolari> hooray for ubuntu-za :D
<nlsthzn> http://youtu.be/cYRRAvi3cpw
<nuvolari> magespawn: I think Vince-0 needs to invite you
<magespawn> thought he had lol
<Vince-0> msg me 
<Vince-0> its actually on Dbn LUG
<Mezenir> hi kilos 
<Mezenir> hi all
<Vince-0> https://plus.google.com/u/0/
<nuvolari> hi Mezi
<nuvolari> * Mezenir 
<magespawn> no worries 
<Vince-0> oh shizl
<Vince-0> running that in an incognito window
<ludo> We are now at point 12?
<nuvolari> ludo: 8 and 9
<nuvolari> and 10
<magespawn> later all, have to get home
<magespawn> maybe next time nuvolari
<Kilos> hi josvis 
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<nuvolari> ok cheers magespawn 
<nuvolari> oh hi josvis 
<ludo> is there a irc channel where I can comment on the discussion about the hangout? 
<Vince-0> sure
<Vince-0> let me get the other members to join here rather
<nuvolari> ok, I'm here already
<ludo> Why don't they break up the outline over 2 or 3 days
<Vince-0> ha should do - was over a month since last meet
<nuvolari> yeah, it's too lengthy :P
<ludo> Because I want to go to bed but all the cool stuff is still coming
<Kilos> lol
<ludo> But isnt there a half life 1 community port running on the steam engine and you dont need a copy of hl1?
<nuvolari> Vince-0: do you have more info on the artist group?
<Vince-0> will do
<Vince-0> havn't spoken with those guys yet, just know of them
<ludo> later guys
<Vince-0> cya
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<Kilos> 25 minutes more
<Vince-0> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1445369/focus=1445405 - Linux
<Vince-0> Linus*
<nuvolari> o/ night everyone
<nuvolari> nag oom Kilos 
<Vince-0> cya
<nuvolari> moet nou nie te laat gaan slaap nie
<Kilos> nag nuvolari 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> dankie, oom ook!
<Kilos> ek wil net zsync dan slaap ek ook
<Vince-0> You're not usually up this late Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah struggling but i wanna zsync 12.04 to 12.04.2
<Vince-0> sho, the stuff geeks stay up for
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> its all about data and 8ta putting 1 gig after 11pm
<Kilos> aw it doesnt work
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-Desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> could not read control file from URL http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-Desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> what does that mean?
<Vince-0> eish, control file? I don't know of those mechanisms
<Vince-0> looks like I flapped connection
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> is the control file the iso i have here or the one at the link?
<Vince-0> I know exactly nothing about zsync
<Kilos> its a serious thing
<Kilos> cocooncrash, what am i doing wrong? please
<cocooncrash> Maaz: head http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-Desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 404 Not Found
<Kilos> i have ubuntu.iso in home
<cocooncrash> Maaz: head http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 200 OK
<cocooncrash> Kilos: "desktop" is lowercase
<Kilos> ah ty very much
<superfly> ohi cocooncrash
<Kilos> they changed it
<Kilos> it was uppercase on maverick
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> w00t ty cocooncrash 
<Vince-0> oh my look at the time
<Kilos> yeah
<Vince-0> I've mentioned again to the LUG list peeps to join here since there's a client on the site now hhttp://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=10
<Kilos> thanks Vince-0 
<Vince-0> still gotta edit the hangout before publish and get some more activity to publish
<Vince-0> next one is on 21st March
<Kilos> tell them they are a bunch of slackers
<Vince-0> yar!
<Kilos> what is linux without ubuntu
<Kilos> and what is a lug without #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i biased
<Kilos> i am
<Vince-0> yes! I want the questions to come here
<Kilos> that zsync is a wonderful command
<Kilos> iso 70%  updated
<Vince-0> naas
<Vince-0> I'm keen to get some KDE tested this weekend
<Kilos> tested how?
<Vince-0> install maybe Kubuntu on el laptoparino
<Kilos> oh you dont have kde yet
<Kilos> i like it
<Kilos> bit heavier than unity but installs apps quicker
<Vince-0> ya I also have to mess with desktop environments to customize for lower end PCs in the call center
<Vince-0> right now its LinuxMint with Mate but its not that flexible
<Kilos> try unity and mate on top
<Kilos> was fast here
<Kilos> its just the unity interface that uses lotsa resources not ubuntu
<Vince-0> slaaptyd - See ya Kilos 
<Kilos> sleep tight Vince-0 
<Kilos> download done
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> 383 meg download
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-22
<inetpro> Good morning 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos good morning 
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<superfly> mmmm, the smell of Kubuntu 13.04
<superfly> (it's good)
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<maiatoday> are people going to the jam in ct?
<superfly> I plan to
<maiatoday> I am also trying to organise my life so I can :D
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro thats from looking at stuff you dont understand
<inetpro> superfly: you upgraded already?
<Kilos> what is USSD
<Kilos> in modem-manager-gui
<inetpro> Unstructured Supplementary Service Data (USSD) is a protocol used by GSM cellular telephones to communicate with the service provider's computers. 
<inetpro> USSD can be used for WAP browsing, prepaid callback service, mobile-money services, location-based content services, menu-based information services, and as part of configuring the phone on the network.
<Kilos> it sent received some message and some message in weird writing and removed my launcher
<Kilos> ty , but will leave it alone in future
<inetpro> Kilos: USSD is what you use when you purchase a data bundle
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> on your mobile phone
<Kilos> maybe one must put something in before sending
<Kilos> beyond me
<Kilos> was a long night
<Kilos> but 12.04.2 iso is burned to cd
<Kilos> i love k3b
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> After entering a USSD code on a GSM handset, the reply from the GSM operator is displayed within a few seconds
<inetpro> like IM
<inetpro> almost like pidgin
<Kilos> lol only gonna lose 27m nightsurfer this time
<Kilos> yeah but it was in kinda strange writing like chinese or jap or something
<Kilos> k3b also makes the iso smaller somehow
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> 735m iso was burned as 698m
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro, no?
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you measure the difference in size?
<Kilos> i read what it says
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> also now we mention it when we spoke about larger cds i read a link where someone couldnt burn an iso to cd with brasero because cd was to small and he was advised to try k3b and it fitted
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> my kde that i downloaded the iso wouldnt work with brasero that started the discussion
<Kilos> then k3b worked and i got kubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> so retract your no
<magespawn> and the ai?
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> k3b rocks
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn, do you supply cds from downloaded isos to peeps?
<Kilos> if so you must try the zsync and supply updated cds rather
<Kilos> works wonderfully
<inetpro> Kilos: it's probably just a difference in options
<magespawn> i will give it a go, not many people want it though unfortunately
<Kilos> even for yourself then you will do installs with updated cds
<Kilos> i will slexy the instructions
<Kilos> gotta watch data bit though
<Kilos> 60m for 6 days
<Kilos> wish 8ta would change rechges to valid for 2 months from date of purchase
<Kilos> oh ill give on my channel
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> not much and no threat of being kicked for spam
<magespawn> lol by the pro
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah the evil one
 * Kilos ducks
<magespawn> get ready for an'ai'
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have not answered my question
<Kilos> now he will try confuss my head to get away from his retraction
<magespawn> <Kilos> 735m iso was burned as 698m 
<Kilos> what question inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you measure the difference in size?
<Kilos> i didnt measure k3b told me it was gonna burn 698m
<Kilos> i read everything while it works
<inetpro> the data on the cd is no longer an iso
<Kilos> its an image?
<inetpro> it's just data
<inetpro> k3b is not touching your original iso
<Kilos> ok ill check up on the two cds i have and go properties and see whats the outcome
<inetpro> and thus not making it smaller
<inetpro> so what you are doing is you are comparing apples with pears
<superfly> hi Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> yeah i prefer pears
<superfly> inetpro: yes, I upgraded yesterday... KDE 4.10 is pretty sweet
<inetpro> superfly: good to hear that
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously you can take the data on the cd and make an iso from that again, then you compare apples with apples
<Vince-0> Hi
<inetpro> morning Vince-0
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> inetpro, all thats of any importance is that k3b fits data to cd when brasero cant
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<inetpro> Kilos: that is a different topic
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you in one of those moods again
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> but seriously dont you think its a good idea to do the zsync bit inetpro 
<Kilos> then all the early bugs are sorted arent they
<inetpro> nothing wrong with zsinc, I love it
<Kilos> me too now and it helps to not lose night surfer data
<Kilos> bad for the sleep pattern though
<Kilos> now unity wants to update 93m. sigh. hope i got everything blocked
<Kilos> maybe the peeps that give out cds at parties and UH's should rather give out zsynced cds
<Kilos> that will make it easier for noobs methinks
<Kilos> am i wrong?
<Kilos> Vince-0, zsync rocks
<magespawn> Kilos: finally cleared 'work', now going back to work on the donated pc to see if i can get in running
<Kilos> good work, whats wrong that one again?
<Kilos> magespawn, ^
<magespawn> old pc no hard drive or os
<Kilos> the lappy?
<Kilos> the one you ran from the stick
<magespawn> no this is that old desktop that dropped off her, think we decided on a minimal ubuntu f or the install
<magespawn> ^someone s/her/here
<Kilos> with no drive?
<Kilos> or you put one in
<magespawn> typo gremlins here today
<Kilos> hehe\
<magespawn> had drive but was broken
<Kilos> broken how
<Kilos> did you try fixing it yet
<magespawn> but was also not booting with cd drive plugged on the board
<magespawn> read/write heads sound stuck
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> clack clack
<Kilos> do you hear it trying to find the boot sector
<magespawn> more of a ting noiuse
<Kilos> over and over or just once?
<magespawn> over and over
<Kilos> maybe mbr messed
<Kilos> you wanna try fix the drive or put another one in
<Kilos> if fix go my channel
<Kilos> sucks talk
<Kilos> sigh
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
 * staticrat waves hello 
 * Kilos waves
<staticrat> hey kilos, how u doing
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<staticrat> ssdd....
<staticrat> so got a new one for you clever linux users to help me with
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive never even seen one
<staticrat> lol.....well im trying to install komodo-edit
<staticrat> which I am not getting right
<Kilos> what does google tell you
<staticrat> it tells me how to install but when I run the commands from terminal it doesnt work
<staticrat> check this link
<staticrat> http://ashu-geek.blogspot.com/2012/11/komodo-edit-71-released-with-language.html
<Kilos> i cant browse till the 1st
<staticrat> out of cap?
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> ya 60m for 6 days
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what is komodo edit
<staticrat> hehehe....thats not to bad was yesterday in a vodashop and they could not help because they reached their cap limit
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> i mean wtf
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm looking at the URL, which part are you stuck on?
<staticrat> hey ya ThatGraemeGuy ...well the last command sudo apt-get install komodo-edit
<staticrat> when I run this my terminal display the following message:
<staticrat> staticrat@LinuxRule:~$ sudo apt-get install komodo-edit
<staticrat> Reading package lists... Done
<staticrat> Building dependency tree       
<staticrat> Reading state information... Done
<staticrat> E: Unable to locate package komodo-edit
<ThatGraemeGuy> did the 'add-apt-repository' and 'apt-get update' commands complete without error?
<staticrat> the apt-get update failed
<staticrat> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/komodo-edit-7-releasedinstall-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<staticrat> failed to fetch this update 
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does 'lsb_release -c' say?
 * staticrat just need everyone to know I am still rather new to linux
<staticrat> how and where do I run that command?
<ThatGraemeGuy> in a terminal
<staticrat> well ya lol
<staticrat> ~$ lsb_release -c
<staticrat> Codename:	precise
<staticrat> that all I get
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<staticrat> i also used this website
<staticrat> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/komodo-edit-7-releasedinstall-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<staticrat> just substituted the package name to the new one 7.1.3
<staticrat> all commands worked but I cannot find the app 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm that's odd, if you didn't get any errors along the way, those instructions looks as if they should work fine :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you don't come right now i'll give it a try a bit later
<staticrat> thx much appreciated....also thought one of these should work but its not even displaying in search results from my dash yet it did go through the install process
<staticrat> running komodo-edit or komodo from terminal also doesnt start the app
<staticrat> ok when running sudo apt-get update it stops at the following 
<staticrat> 100% [Connecting to ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.95.83)]  
<Kilos> maybe the site is down
<Kilos> oh not launchpad
<staticrat> it is after this when it starts to say: 
<staticrat> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg     
<staticrat>   Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release
<staticrat> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main TranslationIndex
<staticrat> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<staticrat>   Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<staticrat>   Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en_ZA
<staticrat>   Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en
<staticrat>   Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> Fetched 452 kB in 1min 3s (7 115 B/s)
<staticrat> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mystic-mirage/komodo-edit/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mystic-mirage/komodo-edit/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<Kilos> whew
<staticrat> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mystic-mirage/komodo-edit/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mystic-mirage/komodo-edit/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Translation-en_ZA  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mystic-mirage/komodo-edit/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<staticrat> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<staticrat> lol sorry dont mean to spam you folks
<Kilos> lotsa stuff like that you must put in a pastebin
<Kilos> like slexy.org
<staticrat> explain?
<ThatGraemeGuy> pastebin that stuff next time: http://slexy.org/
<Kilos> http://slexy.org
<staticrat> sorry did not know
<ThatGraemeGuy> you paste a lot of stuff there and just give us the link
<Kilos> then you copy paste it to there and it will gfive a link
<Kilos> sorry ThatGraemeGuy 
<staticrat> oh ok i see will remember that one
<staticrat> thx guys
<magespawn> later all
<superfly> staticrat: it's called pastebin.com
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<superfly> afternoon, ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> so it is! :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> time flies when you're tearing your hair out
<superfly> That it does...
<staticrat> thank you superfly 
<inetpro> Kilos: there's no difference between a zsynced cd and the latest release on cd
<Kilos> ya ty inetpro . meant for those who have first release cds and min data
<zeref> hmmmmm
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<charl_> trying out Kubuntu 13.04 Alpha 2
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl_> hi nuvolari, Kilos, zeref, inetpro 
<charl_> does anyone still use identica/statusnet ?
<charl_> well obviously some people use it but i mean, any of the people here :)
<Kilos> isnt inetpro and some the floss peeps there
<charl_> oh the floss.pro thing, but i thought the whole site closed down
<Kilos> i stopped using it when i got rib of gwibber
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> inetpro, comments?
<charl_> it seems like the site is kaput and last post is from a year ago, although it's still online
<charl_> what was the name of the guy who was running it... i forgot it
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> something with an f methinks
<charl_> ah karl fischer
<zeref> hey guys
<Kilos> ya thats it
<charl_> thought it was something german sounding but i forgot it
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<zeref> i'm having troule with some bash script: http://pastebin.com/Erer0yYv
<zeref> echo ${size[5]} comes up empty
<zeref> but when i run only the for loop for that array, the value shows up???
<confluency> zeref: where is i initially defined? Is it some kind of implicit variable? Should it be reset between loops? 
<confluency> Also, you need spaces around + for your expr to work.
<charl_> hi back
<charl_> yup that would be the problem as far as i can see - i
<charl_> and you need to initialise it
<charl_> i=0 before both loops
<confluency> You definitely need spaces around the plus, otherwise you just keep appending +1 as a string. I'm guessing nothing (the initial value of i) is evaluated as zero, so the first loop works, and then i is set to the last position so the second loop doesn't.
<confluency> Yup.
<charl_> oh i see, so that's why the first iteration works...
<confluency> The first loop works by fluke, because Bash is tolerant like that. :P
<charl_> i hate implicit, big fan of explicit
<charl_> sounds like php :P
<zeref> ahhh
<zeref> thanks confluency 
<confluency> np
<charl_> you wouldn't normally have had this problem due to scoping but i guess bash doesn't have that either :P
<staticrat> I sorta got komodo to work...
<staticrat> the only thing is: komodo edit is not showing in my dash.....found a shortcut to start komodo edit in my /home/username/komodo-edit-7/bin
<staticrat> will have to poke around some more to figure this one out
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe a Unity boffin can help with that, i don't know the first thing about unity :(
 * tonberry352_ rage quited unity a long time ago
<zeref> staticrat: whats the prob?
<staticrat> hi zeref 
<staticrat> I was trying to install komodo-edit
<zeref> k
<staticrat> however with sudo apt-get update 
<staticrat> it hangs at: 100% [Connecting to ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.95.83)] 
<staticrat> seems it could not connect to launchpad to download additional files
<staticrat> i then tried the following 
<staticrat> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/komodo-edit-7-releasedinstall-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<zeref> k
<staticrat> this installed komodo in /home/username/komodo-edit7
<zeref> oh, so you looking to add it to the dash launcher?
<staticrat> not exactly...I cannot start the app from terminal just by typing komodo or komodo-edit and there no icon in the dash under applications
<staticrat> I can only start the app in /home/username/komodo-edit-7/bin/komodo-edit-7
<staticrat> just think it bit weird for the app not to show under applications, or am i wrong?
<zeref> maybe the app does not have a .desktop file
<zeref> you will need to create one. /usr/share/applications
<zeref> you will see all the .desktop filesthere
<zeref> * files there
<zeref> look at one of them to see how they are created. very easy
<staticrat> cool gimme a sec while i check
<charl_> wow the upcoming kubuntu looks sexy
<charl_> they finally decided to get a decent default wallpaper too haha http://i.imgur.com/gzT5j7w.jpg
<charl_> i'm quite surprised at how responsive it is, even inside a virtual machine
<charl_> ah i see, it's kde 4.10
<Kilos> hi psyatw you still alive?
<superfly> KDE 4.10 FTW
<tonberry352_> yes
<charl_> so far i am impressed, i might put this on my laptop too
<charl_> after it's released, of course ;)
<charl_> two more months to go
<tonberry352_> i have some issues with the new oxygen theme and icon tasks, but nothing a bit of hackery can't fix
<zeref> hmmmm
<superfly> Haven't tried the Oxygen plasma theme
<charl_> considering how kde4 was at the start, we have come a long way
<tonberry352_> oh no I meant air
<tonberry352_> the default one
<tonberry352_> it no longer draws borders around the non foreground tasks
<charl_> trying oxygen now, susprised at how fast it switches themes
<tonberry352_> which is fine until you use unity/windows7 style shortcuts on the taskbar
<tonberry352_> then it becomes impossible to see which of the shortcuts are running programs
<charl_> i am quite impressed with linux mint kde as well although it uses a slightly older version of kde4 (4.9)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ciao peeps, its weekend time!
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan huisetoe
<inetpro> hoekom?
<Kilos> jy's moeg
<Kilos> en omdat jy daar bly thats why
<Kilos> lo ludo
<ludo> lo Kilos 
<charl_> good evening all!
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat?
<inetpro> ek's moeg man
<Kilos> dis wat ek se gaan huistoe
<inetpro> oja
<Kilos> en was jou ore vanaand laat jy kan hoor en luister nie net hoor nie
<ludo> So wat maak almal vanaand?
<superfly> the usual... running after children
<Kilos> hehe poor fly
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<ludo> superfly, het jy nou al twee?!? Hoe oud is hulle, want as ek? 4 jaar?
<superfly> ludo: the eldest is a little older than 3 and a half
<superfly> the youngest turned 7 months yesterday
<ludo> 4 is close enough ;) Congrats. But it just reminded me how time flies(no pun intended)
<Cantide> has anyone here played with the developer preview of Ubuntu Touch?
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * Kilos cries
<Cantide> and now i will cycle a few km to watch the rugby~
<Cantide> bbl!
<magespawn> what up Kilos ?
<Kilos> my weller soldering iron element died as i wanted to start soldering the sata cable onto that 500g drive
<magespawn> ouch
<Kilos> now i gotta use a ordinary iron and file the tip till its tiny
<Kilos> mind you it has lasted since 1986 so shouldnt complain
<Kilos> only tips been replaced in all that time
<Kilos> hows things your side magespawn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> okay, well at least you have a back up
<Kilos> we min here again
<magespawn> not bad early morning, so will need bed time early tonight
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> maybe the others have social lives
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> superfly busy with the family probable
<superfly> eh?
<Kilos> ya but he still shows. the others are gone
<magespawn> say something off and get an 'ai' from inetpro
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> there we go got a 'eh?' and a 'huh?' hey Kilos 
<Kilos> pears are better than apples
<Kilos> yeah now we not so lonely anymore
<magespawn> quick ask them something before they leave
<magespawn> or go back to sleep
<superfly> ...zzz
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> superfly, are you on kubuntu or kde debian
<superfly> kubuntu still
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> and its better than the old ones?
<Kilos> smooth doesnt explain in a way i can savvy
<superfly> things like switching between applications, minimizing, maximising, it's all smoother, less judders, less sudden movements
<superfly> everything flows
<superfly> anyways, housework calls
<Kilos> ah then ill try get with night surfer next week
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> night all
<inetpro> night all? already?
<inetpro> mind you, I'm also tired
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> gaan slapp inetpro 
<Kilos> slaap ook
<superfly> No rest for the weary... c'mon guys
<Symmetria> hrm, wonder why 'safe' temps for a cpu are so much lower than 'safe' temps for a gfx card
<Symmetria> I mean, safe for my cpu under load is like, 65 - 70 *MAX*, gfx card though apparently is safe at 90
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<superfly> tumbleweed: just trying to remember my package building skills 
<superfly> but have had to take a slight detour around a few other things
<superfly> hoping to get it done tonight though
<tumbleweed> sure
<superfly> OK, I'm getting there... just running through the packaging process locally to make sure it works, and that the patch works properly too
 * superfly installs build-depends
<superfly> tumbleweed: btw, I should be able to attend UGJ
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, almost done, just getting someone to review my patches to make sure I'm not doing something crazy to OpenLP. Once that's done, I'll merge into the main branch, tag it, and notify you again
<superfly> lolzor, a diff of a diff :-)
<superfly> tumbleweed: All done :-)
<superfly> let me know if I need to do anything else
 * tumbleweed looks
<tumbleweed> superfly: your upstream tarball contains a .orig file
<superfly> hrm, OK
<superfly> must have crept in somewhere
<tumbleweed> obviously that isn't a problem, just noting it
<superfly> I can remove it if you think necessary?
<tumbleweed> naah
<superfly> OK
<tumbleweed> debian policy 3.9.4 is out (again, not urgent)
<tumbleweed> your copyright file doesn't acknowledge anything after 2004, but that's not new
<tumbleweed> do I see python3 support?
<tumbleweed> oh, just in the vlc bits
<superfly> yeah
<tumbleweed> come to think of it, those bits aren't acknowledged in debian/copyright either
<superfly> oh... heh. that file was added later, after the initial package was made
<tumbleweed> also, not new
<tumbleweed> should I upload?
<superfly> If you're happy with it, sure. Then I don't have to rush to make those fixes now (which my wife would appreciate ;-) )
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'm happy
<superfly> Cool, thanks.
<tumbleweed> Thank you for your contribution to Debian :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: Thank *you*!
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've noted those issues you've mentioned, and I'll see about getting them fixed in the next few weeks
<tumbleweed> heh, I'm just saying what dak will tell you in a couple of hours
<superfly> tumbleweed: I know :-)
<superfly> right, bed time for me. Good night all.
<tumbleweed> superfly: if I remember, I'll sync to Ubuntu tomorrow
<tumbleweed> if I don't, prod me
<superfly> OK
<superfly> Thanks
<tumbleweed> np
<zeref> whoah
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> winter morning in pretoria
<superfly> morning
<tumbleweed> magespawn: http://www.notgary.com/2013/02/not-got-global-jam-event-to-attend-come.html
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn mazal tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> you been scarce mazal 
<mazal> Very busy oom Kilos 
<Kilos> at night too?
<Kilos> you and your buddy missed the last meeting on the 18th
<Kilos> julle stout
<mazal> At night I'm so tired I just crash on the couch
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what you guys doing?
<mazal> VPN project
<mazal> Redid it 3 times already
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<inetpro> winter morning?
<inetpro> nee meneer
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> good morning evryone else
<mazal> Morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe i got cold this morning man.
<inetpro> it's not even 10:00 and it's cooking hot here
<mazal> And my buddy was on leave the last two weeks , so were alone in the battle
<Kilos> have you finished it now mazal ?
<mazal> Nope
<inetpro> Kilos: but it was nice and cool this morning
<Kilos> yeah inetpro like winter
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> nee
<inetpro> you forget
<Kilos> is jou van strydom?
<inetpro> winter is much colder than that
<mazal> Me Kilos ?
<Kilos> when i get cold its winter, albeit just for a coupla hours
<Kilos> no inetpro  mazal 
<Kilos> hy stry altyd met my
 * inetpro just ordered his self the Note II at VC
<Kilos> whats that inetpro ?
<Kilos> himself\
<inetpro> Kilos: the Samsung Galaxy Note II
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> I was due for an upgrade and I decided I shall take the plunge
<inetpro> hope to get it some time next week
<Kilos> ah, why not the ubuntu fone or tablet
<inetpro> no point in waiting for the next best thing that doesn't exist yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> best not next best
<inetpro> and when it's released it will be over priced anyway
<Kilos> yeah i spose
<Kilos> oh then you can play ingress as well
<Kilos> seems quite addictive
<inetpro> please don't make me go there
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hit me with a pick axe handle if I go there
<Kilos> ok will do
<inetpro> I have enough distractions in my life as it is
<Kilos> mazal, and you didnt even need any help?
<Kilos> getting too clever you are
<inetpro> eyes also need a rest sometimes
<Kilos> im busy soldering a sata cable on to a 500g drive with a cheap and nasty soldering iron one has to keep switching off or it over heats
<Kilos> been spoiled too long with the weller soldering station
<Kilos> ya fones too small to do things like gaming when you get old inetpro 
<Kilos> and time is tight
<Kilos> that is a lekker instrumental
<inetpro> Kilos: but even on the big screen I have to force myself to move away at times
<Kilos> might be a bit before your time
<Kilos> ai! thats addiction not bad eye
<Kilos> i got same prob
<Kilos> not happy when pc is off
<inetpro> can't just sit in front of this thing for 9 working hours plus a few more in the evening every single day
<inetpro> and then some more on the small mobile screen
<Kilos> yeah i spose. im lucky with cooking and sheep and fowls
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a perfect life
<Kilos> did you catch the snake
<inetpro> eish nee
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<inetpro> ek moet bietjie gaan kyk
<Kilos> here is an idea
<inetpro> ja?
<Kilos> make a spiral with mesh wire
<Kilos> large open area in middle
<Kilos> put eggs there
<Kilos> and cover the top
<Kilos> so it must go round and round to get to them
<Kilos> maybe rig some kind of alarm system then catch the thing and give to snake park
<Kilos> or chop its head off
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<inetpro> haha
 * inetpro trying to wvoid saying ai again
<inetpro> avoid as well
<inetpro> some interesting ideas on google if I search for images of snake traps 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh are there such things
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=snake+trap&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=Hhq&channel=fs&gl=uk&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=SnYoUfWTJ4qJhQfkmIC4Cg&ved=0CFIQsAQ&biw=1281&bih=585&sei=VHYoUb_sKoPKhAfhrYGYCw#imgrc=_
<Kilos> just member if you kill a dangerous snake like mamba or rinkhals cremate it or the mate comes looking for you
<Kilos> no man no data
<Kilos> remember the link till the 1st
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<inetpro> just search google for 'snake traps' then click images
<inetpro> no need to remember anything
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> ty for the link tumbleweed
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> cheap and nasty soldering irons suck
<Kilos> no temp control
<magespawn> indeed, mine is cheap and nasty and old
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> what snake was the pro trying to catch
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> lol google prices on soldering stations
<Kilos> not weller they are like bying gold
<Kilos> one that steals the eggs the fowls lay
<magespawn> an egg eater?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> did he get a look at it?
<Kilos> but rinkhals also steal eggs
<Kilos> no gardener did
<Kilos> thats why better to catch
<Kilos> the look from far
<magespawn> the one cannot be mistaken for the other with those two
<Kilos> yeah but he needs to identify first. one cant go on  "he said it looks like this"
<Kilos> weve lost a few sheep and dogs to rinkhals here
<magespawn> one is okay to have, the other not so much
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> magespawn, when a soldering iron tip loses the silver shine its too hot
<magespawn> so i noticed when using my old one here
<magespawn> this is the soldering iron the used for the ark ad left behind
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> plug into a switchable plug then on/off it all the time
<Kilos> im manually unpluggin
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> 3 wires connected
<Kilos> 4 to go
<Kilos> then i can try my zsynced 12.04.2 cd
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<magespawn> you have more patience than most i think
<magespawn> could someone explain this "Use of PuTTY, PSCP, PSFTP and Plink is illegal in countries where encryption is outlawed", how can you outlaw encryption and who does?
<Symmetria> errr
<Symmetria> its not that its necessarily outlawed in those countries
<Symmetria> its often outlawed for export to certain countries
<Symmetria> though I suspect in certain countries it MAY be illegal
<magespawn> that is bizzare, to my way of thinking
<Symmetria> sudan for example, you may not under any circumstances export crypto code there
<Symmetria> sudan, iran, somalia
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn>  ahh the government does not like not being able to read eveything?
<Symmetria> magespawn also the US will nail you to the wall if they find you supplying crypto to "terrorist" nations
<magespawn> but anyone can get it free from the net surely
<Symmetria> you cant even download from sourceforge if you are in Khartoum, the US government forced sourceforge to block traffic to the entire country
<magespawn> are there not ways around that?
<Symmetria> heh, of course there are, but it sitll makes life difficult
<Symmetria> hell, you arent legally allowed to ship a lot of hardware there even if it doesnt support crypto
<Symmetria> the only way to get a cisco or a juniper into sudan is to send it via the UAE 
<Symmetria> or some other nation thats prepared to ignore the sanctioning
<magespawn> right
<Symmetria> that or buy fucking crappy chinese hardware
<Symmetria> lol magespawn even when we dropped an STM-1 into sudan 
<Symmetria> the circuit starts in london, ends in khartoum
<Symmetria> but because of sanctions, it runs via the middle east 
<magespawn> madness
<magespawn> so if i start encrypting my email that runs through google i could be flagged by the US government
<Symmetria> depends where you are and where you are sending to
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> heh, my general rule is, ignore all of it and encrypt everything ;p
<Symmetria> and if I'm accessing something in Sudan or somewhere, bounce through the tor network
<Symmetria> (then again, I bounce at least half my traffic through tor)
<magespawn> it is only paranoia if they are not out to get you lol
<Kilos> aw middle lug broke off level with plastic housing
 * Kilos cries
<magespawn> hectic Kilos
<magespawn> have you thought about by passing those altogether?
<Symmetria> heh magespawn I think you'd be suprised how many people are passing stuff through toor
<Symmetria> tor I mean
<Symmetria> I just wish there were national tor exit nodes
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Kilos> removed card now magespawn 
<Vince-0> Hi
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> what's hip and happening 
<magespawn> not much watching online vids
<Vince-0> I stripped the DBNLUG G+ hangouts audio from the YouTube .mp4 converted to OGG and mastered using auphonic.com
<Vince-0> sounds a bit better - whole 2 hours is just over 70MB
<magespawn> cool did you find out why i couldn't join?
<Vince-0> yeah, I had to host it with the dbnlug@gmail.com account to get it to the Youtube channel and I couldn't find you with that account
<magespawn> oh okay was good to watch anyway
<Vince-0> thanks! We will do it again in 4 weeks
<magespawn> i say the quality of content I am finding on facebook has improved
<Vince-0> noo
<superfly> inetpro: do you know what type of snake it is?
<magespawn> Vince-0: i have weeded out the non hackers
<Vince-0> I'm no hacker
<magespawn> non hackers in this case means people who do not meet the grade
<Vince-0> there's a test?
<magespawn> no real test facebook does most of it for me, i click on things i like
<magespawn> if i do a wget for an iso over ssh, will the wget stop if i close the the ssh link?
<Vince-0> ah
<Vince-0> think it will close, otherwise do it in a screen to re-attach
<magespawn> Vince-0: not even sure what that means
 * magespawn goes to google
<Vince-0> screen -S MYSCREEN
<magespawn> found this which does mention screen also a couple of altenatives too http://serverfault.com/questions/115968/ssh-session-drops-does-the-command-continue-executing
<Vince-0> ctrl+A+D will detach , screen -DR will reattach
<Vince-0> screens the simplist
<magespawn> i think so too from the reading
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<magespawn> or "man screen" to qoute inetpro in absentia
<magespawn> screen looks very useful
<tumbleweed> screen is very useful
<tumbleweed> also look at byobu, if you want an easy-to-use screen
<magespawn> does that run on a server?
<tumbleweed> it runs wherever you want it to run
<magespawn> cool
 * magespawn goes to google
<tumbleweed> oh, and mosh is worth looking at too, if we are talking about losing ssh connections
<magespawn> lmosh is available for most platforms it looks like
<magespawn> mosh too
<magespawn> amazing what comes up when you search certain things
<magespawn> bbl gotta go get shopping
<tumbleweed> you do need to run a mosh server, though
<tumbleweed> screen/boyobu/tmux are just utilities you run as your user
 * tumbleweed uses mosh+screen a lot
<magespawn> ty tumbleweed i think i would run screen/boyobu more than mosh
<tumbleweed> magespawn: I do a lot of: mosh machine -- screen -DR
<tumbleweed> (in fact, the IRC client I'm using is in a screen session, on the other side of a mosh connection, right now)
<superfly> tumbleweed: this is your reminder to push OpenLP to Ubuntu as well (if you haven't done it already)
<tumbleweed> superfly: already done :)
<superfly> w00t!
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openlp/2.0.1-1
<superfly> how long will that take to reach the repos?
<magespawn> does anyone ever just set things up to run as many programs as possible to see how far you can take and still have everything work?
<superfly> hrm, it says "published 1 hour ago" so perhaps already?
<superfly> magespawn: eh?
<tumbleweed> yeah, shoudl be there already
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi tumbleweed 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> like doing multiple commands over ssh etc
<magespawn> hey charl_
<tumbleweed> charl_: o/
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
 * superfly tries an "upgrade"
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and magespawn!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> i am getting used to running mint xfce4 on my laptop now, it's quite fast
<magespawn> is there much difference from xubuntu?
<charl_> it looks quite different, just how's it's been configured though
<charl_> i'm sure with some effort you could get the same configuration on xubuntu if you prefer
<magespawn> was just wondering
<magespawn> i am off home, later all
<charl_> you get some extra packages from mint's repositories just like any other mint version
<charl_> but i don't think that matters much
<charl_> ciao magespawn 
<charl_> you get a bunch of stuff but it seems to be mostly ui-related
<charl_> http://packages.linuxmint.com/
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Vince-0> Hii
<superfly> naand ion Kilos 
<superfly> *oom 
<Kilos> lol naand superfly 
<inetpro> magespawn: eh
<inetpro> superfly: I don't know yet
<inetpro> from the description of my gardener it is a red snake
<inetpro> that's all I know
<inetpro> but he has looked everywhere and I have looked some... we can't find it again
<inetpro> but it seems to be around somewhere still
<inetpro> coming back again and again... for more eggs
<superfly> inetpro: are you sure? most chicken's eggs are way too big for snakes
<inetpro> superfly: I'm not 100% sure 
<magespawn> evening all
<inetpro> superfly: but there are traces of eggshells like it was spat out by a snake
<superfly> inetpro: where? close to the hens, or on the other side of the garden?
<magespawn> inetpro i do not know of a indigenous red snake
<inetpro> in the visinity of the chicken coup
<inetpro> vicinity 
<superfly> inetpro: unlikely. snakes go away to their nests to digest their food
<superfly> inetpro: they find a safe spot and curl up for 2 or 3 days
<inetpro> ok
<magespawn> egg eaters up chuck the shells after breaking the eggs
<magespawn> but chicken eggs are usually too big for them
<superfly> yeah, and as magespawn says, a red snake? 
<superfly> inetpro: how big are your chicken eggs?
<inetpro> well I can't say, I haven't seen anything yet
<inetpro> time will hopefully tell 
<inetpro> meanwhile the kids have been told to stay away from the area
<Kilos> inetpro, the upchucked shells are they still stuck to the inner skin of the egg
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> and did you try identify the snake with the pics on your fone with the gardener
<superfly> magespawn: true, the egg eaters do regurgitate the shells, but it's not usually near the nests... they first go somewhere safe before they do that
<inetpro> I actually have not had time to check, even today I was just about out all day
<Kilos> also eggs get stolen by mongoose and thrown against rocks or something hard but then they arent all together like snake upchuck
<magespawn> things like jayes fluid sprayed around the hen house will discourage the snake
<magespawn> maybe something else like a monitor?
<Kilos> but normally also carried away then broken
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-wildlife
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sorry, have something else now as well
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> superfly, methinks the gardener has his red mixed up some
<Kilos> maybe with brown
<Kilos> brownish
<superfly> Kilos: I'm guessing so
<Kilos> we have killed a 5 ft spitting cobra/rinkhals here with 5 eggs in it but we never find the shells
<Kilos> they carted off to nest area
<magespawn> there are red snakes, have just had a look, apparently the egg eater has a red-brown morph
<Kilos> here in the tvl magespawn 
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> I've seen cape egg eaters, but they are beige with brown and red, and WAY too small to eat 
<Kilos> yeah the pro must ask how big/long the snake was too
<magespawn> it says in the west of the range, west half of sa
<magespawn> apparently get up to 70cm
<Kilos> we to the east of centre
<Kilos> if i member right
<magespawn> these things are rarely precise
<Kilos> oh btw my channel is closed to conserve data hey
<magespawn> animals go were they want and do not read the books
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> your channel is still there
<Kilos> yes but i mean i havent opened it here or got QA going
<Kilos> i didnt kill the channel
<magespawn> ah no worries
<Kilos> only 5 more days
<magespawn> you can make it
<Kilos> make what?
<Kilos> on maverick here. big pc trying to sort that drive
<Kilos> got it wired inna fashion but only shows as a 160g and very corrupt
<Kilos> using seatools disk to try fix it
<Kilos> gonna take 1 1/2 days to wipe it
<Kilos> maybe i got some solder shorting 2 connections. couldnt see lekker
<Kilos> too tiny
<Kilos> ooo now it says 8 days remaining
<Kilos> eeek
<magespawn> i meant about making the data last
<inetpro> Kilos: the way he explained to me it must have been about a meter long
<inetpro> maybe a bit less
<inetpro> then again, if I think about it 1 meter is humongous 
<Kilos> oh ya ill make it at 10m a day magespawn 
<Kilos> a 1m snake can swallow large eggs
<magespawn> maia's poat about the global jam taken fron g+ and her blog http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2013/02/jam-jam-jam-raring.html
<Kilos> ja glimlaggie
<Kilos> vir altyd
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone else here using mweb?
<Symmetria> and noticed that their international bandwidth lately is *screwed*
<zeref> indeed
<superfly> inetpro: a meter long is not that long
<superfly> inetpro: my snake is about a meter, and it is too small to be able to swallow a chicken egg
<inetpro> hmm...
<Symmetria> heh, screw it, if Im doing ANYTHING internationally bandwidth intensive I *have* to vpn it now, because mweb international bandwidth is sucking *so* bad lately
<Symmetria> can barely hold 250k/second
<superfly> inetpro: this is the common egg eater: http://www.thegardeningblog.co.za/barbies-garden/snake-in-the-garden/
<superfly> inetpro: as you can see, it is very small, and it's not red
<inetpro> superfly: here's one eating an egg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X14DovVIwBs
<inetpro> from the following article: http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/egg-eating-snakes/
<superfly> inetpro: yes, but do you get that snake in SA?
<inetpro> I don't think so
<inetpro> the link you gave, is that a south african snake?
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> sorry... I had not read the story yet
<superfly> inetpro: that appears to be the only egg eater in south africa
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> if you do see it, rather catch it (in a pillow case specifically) and take it to a snake handler in the area
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> they have no teeth, so they cannot cause any harm, and are usually extremely docile
 * inetpro won't come near it
<superfly> inetpro: I have a snake with teeth, and it doesn't bite me
<superfly> inetpro: seriously? what have you got to be scared of?
<superfly> inetpro: I'll tell you what: *nothing*
<inetpro> just the thought
<superfly> it cannot bite you, if you catch it in a pillow case it will calm down immediately and won't move much until you let it out again
<inetpro> may be even a phobia against snakes
<superfly> smakes *love* (empty) pillowc ases
<superfly> *pillow cases
<superfly> inetpro: it is a false phobia caused by the idiots in the media, and idiots in the church
<inetpro> superfly: no
<inetpro> I've seen way to many of them on the farm, as a kid
<inetpro> before the big media and TV
<smile4ever> bye :)
<smile4ever> good night
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-24
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> uh, afternoon
<Vince-0> yar
<kbmonkey> hello
<Squirm> hi
<Vince-0> haai
<kbmonkey> how goes it all?
<Vince-0> same shizl
<kbmonkey> ma nizzle
<kbmonkey> discovering how to adjust pygame surface hue's. fun stuff.
<Vince-0> I stripped my asus transformer tab
<Vince-0> darned volume buttons are cheap
<charl_> good afternoon
<Vince-0> haai
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<charl_> i think i am switching to mint cinnamon after all
<charl_> i'll do it tomorrow or sometime this week
<charl_> xfce is good but i like cinnamon's menu
<Vince-0> yar
<Vince-0> I'm a gnome shell user atm -
<Vince-0> not to all: try not buy the first version of a gadget. It always sux and is succeeded quickly
<charl_> yeah it's an early adopter problem
<kbmonkey> cinnamon is the gnome 2 fork, right?
<charl_> nope that's mate
<charl_> cinnamon is a fairly new one
<charl_> oh wait, it's also a gnome fork
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon_(user_interface)
<charl_> but there is also this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(desktop_environment)
<kbmonkey> ah :)
<kbmonkey> I'm still using snapwm
<kbmonkey> I also have catwm setup, but don't log into it much
<kbmonkey> and spectrwm setup. too man -wm's here XD
<charl_> don't know it but it's tiling right?
<kbmonkey> yes it's tiling, but it also has floating like you know it.
<kbmonkey> you can tell each desktop to use a different layout
<charl_> ah
<charl_> i really want to try one of those
<kbmonkey> its nice to say run htop, vnstat, slurm and others and have them show in neat blocks automatically :]
<charl_> i don't have big expectations of a desktop environment because at home i just use my laptop and i have a 14,5" screen
<kbmonkey> oh definitely, I started on tiling because my netbook had such a small screen. 10"
<kbmonkey> it maximizes space
<charl_> i normally only have one thing open on my screen at a time, things that are important to me is to be able to switch between applications and launch applications
<charl_> preferably by using the keyboard only, i hate using the mouse/touchpad
<kbmonkey> we're kindred folk then charl_ 
<kbmonkey> do you use vi sometimes to edit files charl_ ?
<charl_> i use vim as my primary editor
<charl_> at work i use a variety of tools though, also some ide applications
<kbmonkey> well tiling switches windows with vi-like style. Super+j/k is the new alt-tab
<charl_> i could get used to it, especially if it's small, fast and configurable
<charl_> wow the snow came down quite hard the last day in my region
<charl_> somewhat unusual
<kbmonkey> I have not tried this yet, but you may like to browse http://i3wm.org/
<charl_> especially for late-february
<kbmonkey> snow? wow no chance of that here :)
<charl_> oh yes! i was looking at i3 the other day
<charl_> very nice
<kbmonkey> if I set it up one day I'll note the steps
<charl_> cool
<charl_> ah i see there is an i3-wm package in ubuntu
<kbmonkey> really? cool.
<charl_> strange, i don't see a snapwm package though
<charl_> i might try i3 first then
<kbmonkey> you probably choose i3 in the login screen then, under 'sessions'
<charl_> yes
<charl_> something simple to get me started
<kbmonkey> tip: write down the essential keyboard commands first. it helps :)
<charl_> oh yes good idea actually
<charl_> brb
<kbmonkey> spectrwm won't be in the repos, its still in development
<zeref> hmmmm
<Tonberry> this is very strange, sometimes my nfs mounts only show an empty directory, other times they work fine
<Tonberry> and then it is only some of them breaking
<Tonberry> i can even unmount a working one and then remount it and sometimes get the empty directory
<Trixar_za> Is it an encrypted partition?
<Tonberry> no
<Trixar_za> Then that's strange
<Trixar_za> Is the partition alright? Does ntfsfix command give errors?
<Tonberry> nfs not ntfs
<zeref> ls
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Trixar_za> what is nfs? :P
<Tonberry> network file system
<Trixar_za> Ah, up to speed now
<Trixar_za> Thanks Wikipedia :P
<Trixar_za> Looks interesting
<Kilos> evening all
<Tonberry> hello
<charl_> hi
<charl_> hi Kilos, Tonberry, Trixar_za
<Kilos> hi charl_ Trixar_za Tonberry
<charl_> how's it going Kilos 
<charl_> i don't chat on here much any more during the week, am too busy
<Kilos> at the moment ok ty after many installs
<Kilos> starting to hate 12.04
<charl_> what were you installing? ubuntu?
<Kilos> on kde 12.04 now
<charl_> ah nice
<charl_> i like it
<charl_> although the alpha of kubuntu 13.04 is looking super sexy
<charl_> am looking forward to it
<Kilos> my unity crashed and then couldnt see modem 2 installs then couldnt login past password 2 installs
<charl_> bah
<charl_> that's terrible
<Kilos> need to install gdm on the unity that cant get past the password but was treying to stretch data to month end
<Kilos> trying
<charl_> sucks man
<Kilos> anyway gave up now i got the 2+1 bundle to use inna month and 5 days
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> i want to install mint cinnamon on my laptop this week
<charl_> i am very impressed
<charl_> i am running it inside a virtual machine at work
<Kilos> im sure ive installed 12.02 more than any 3 other peeps combined
<charl_> lol
<charl_> that sounds like it
<Kilos> well 6 installs just today
<charl_> i reformat my laptop a lot as well but it's just because i like trying different things
<charl_> i used to also battle with my huawei 3g modem and other stuff
<charl_> right now i have a lenovo laptop and i don't need 3g anymore so everything just works
<Kilos> im trying to fix scrap drives and somehow they help crash things
<Kilos> yeah 3g can be a pain hey?
<charl_> yes
<charl_> the built-in drivers on ubuntu never worked for me
<charl_> i was using some open source vodafone application to manage it for me
<charl_> it worked quite well (most of the time) but with some versions of ubuntu it broke
<Kilos> dont you know about sakis3g
<charl_> sometimes i had to downgrade, other times there was a workaround
<Kilos> tiny scrip thingie that works well
<charl_> never tried it, not sure if it was around back then
<charl_> the one i used was this: https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<Kilos> only prob you gotta first do apt-get update and with no connection it cant get some package
<charl_> yup i used to install it on my dsl at home first
<Kilos> libusb-dev i think
<charl_> yes that sounds familiar
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> if you don't have lan cable or wifi it can get tricky to get stuff set up
<Kilos> yeah tell me about it
<charl_> i used to run debian on my old laptop but then i had to get some package installed for my wifi to work
<charl_> i think it was a binary driver or something
<charl_> i eventually figured out a way to download the packages first and put them on my installation flash drive
<charl_> then i would install those packages with dpkg after a reformat
<Kilos> the good thing about 12.04 is that it sees my old nokia first time
<charl_> so that i could get back on wifi to be able to do anything else
<Kilos> maybe my prob is because of foreign modem
<charl_> if you know the exact list of dependencies you should be able to do something similar
<Kilos> but then it shouldnt see it sometimes
<charl_> foreign modem
<charl_> ?
<Kilos> i have my whole archives saved but you cant install anything till you done apt-get update
<Kilos> saudi arabia
<charl_> bah that sucks
<charl_> you have an saudi modem? wow ok
<charl_> *a saudi
<Kilos> but the weird part is that both kde and unity see the modem at different times
<charl_> that's possible, it's two different connection manager tools
<Kilos> boet gave it to me and had to unlock from them to get local providers working
<Kilos> n o man
<Kilos> last time i got it working i had to install both kde and unity and reboot before even plugin it in
<Kilos> this last kde i plugged in when strating the install but only connected after install
<Kilos> other ways didnt work
<Kilos> and unity had to actually be connected before reboot then unplugged then it saw it after reboot
<Kilos> every install different
<Kilos> sigh
<charl_> afaik unity uses wicd https://launchpad.net/wicd
<charl_> kde uses KNetworkManager
<tumbleweed> I'd be amased if unity used wicd
<tumbleweed> amazed even
<tumbleweed> gnome desktop uses network-manager
<charl_> maybe they are using something else? sorry can't verify not on it right now
<tumbleweed> unity has always used network-manager, as far as I know
<tumbleweed> wicd is kind of weird and crazy
<charl_> ah found it, yes
<charl_> you're right, thanks
<charl_> i didn't have a great experience with the old gnome connection manager or whatever it was called but it could have been driver related
<tumbleweed> presumably. pretty much everyone uses network-manager these days, so it's all the same under the hood
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> hi
<tumbleweed> and on that note, I'm going out for a bit :)
<Kilos> nm used to work first time
<Kilos> methinks its just a 12.04 thing
<Kilos> 12.10 didnt have probs here
<Kilos> yo smile4ever
<smile4ever> hi :)
<smile4ever> :D
<charl_> now that i look at it properly, what i have here running inside mint xfce might also be network-manager in fact
<charl_> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi )
<smile4ever> :)
<charl_> is it snowing that hard in belgium too?
<charl_> we got a lot of snow the last day
<charl_> didn't expect this so late in february
<smile4ever> yes, charl_ :(
<charl_> you don't like the snow?
<smile4ever> Hehe, had to ride with the car :P
<smile4ever> ;)
<charl_> ah no that's not so nice
<charl_> although, if you drive carefully and you have the right tires, it should be ok right?
<charl_> (have never driven through the snow in a car myself, only with a bicycle)
<smile4ever> yes, charl_
<smile4ever> the roads were fine
<smile4ever> salt works good ^^ :)
<charl_> ah yes, that's not bad at all then
<charl_> most of the bicycle roads here are also well salted, it's just when you go to the "buitenwijken" when it gets difficult
<charl_> they don't salt at all in most of the smaller roads
<charl_> it's very easy to slip when you're on a bike, but it's ok if you drive slowly and don't move out of first gear
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> i'm fortunate that i live on a major road so i have a clean salted experience all the way from where i live to where i work :)
<smile4ever> suburbs is the translation :)
<smile4ever> charl_: do you have experience? :p
<charl_> ah, is that what you call it :)
<smile4ever> yes :)
<charl_> yeah some people i know live a little on the outskirts of the city so i'm careful
<charl_> but i never really slipped badly so i'm fortunate
<charl_> never fell in any case
<smile4ever> charl_: great. cause I did
<smile4ever> hehe. :P
<charl_> :(
<smile4ever> on the market square @ Sint-Niklaas
<smile4ever> they've done a great job for making it ideal to break your legs over there.
<charl_> ouch
<smile4ever> ;)
<charl_> ooooh
<charl_> on the hard stone not good
<smile4ever> it's 100% flat = slippery
<charl_> yeah no that's no good
 * Squirm yawns
<smile4ever> no they are just stupid, the town council  :P
<Squirm> hello
<charl_> brb have to take the washing out of the machine and put it in dryer
<charl_> hi Squirm 
<smile4ever> hello Squirm
<smile4ever> "Dankie dat jy Firefox gekies het! Om meer uit jou blaaier te kry, kom gerus meer te wete oor die jongste kenmerke." :p
<smile4ever> ^^
<charl_> what dialect is that?
<smile4ever> charl_: lol, "Afrikaans"
<smile4ever> ;)
<charl_> oh yes of course, i thought it looked like some dialect of dutch
<charl_> ok i'm off, have a good evening all!
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> ohi superfly
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> bye :p
<zeref> hmm
<zeref> i'm trying set up connection sharing. debian->ubuntu. It connects then disconnects immediatly
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-17
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Symmetria> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Symmetria> heh I asked a question in an assignment for a training course I was giving
<Symmetria> and while everyone in the class seemed to do fine on the assignment
<Symmetria> my one question seems to have tripped up 85% of the class
<Symmetria> lol, only 4 people actually got the right answer 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hgi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi as well
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> fingers musta put on wieght
<Kilos> weight
<Kilos> Maaz_ change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> hi superfly have you got permissions with maaz?
<superfly> Kilos: some
<Kilos> adminj?
<Kilos> admin too?
<Kilos> whew typos today
<superfly> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> superfly: You're not the boss of me
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<magespawn> lol let Maaz_ have his tail maybe he like it
<magespawn> likes
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn smile 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Sup kbmonkey_ 
<Vince-0> I mean Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all good ty and there Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> the monkey been inactive for too long now
<Kilos> Maaz_ seen kbmonkey
<Maaz_> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 23 days, 15 hours, 7 minutes and 10 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-01-24 19:30:56 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-02-13 04:19:07 SAST
<Vince-0> work work
<Vince-0> busy updating discussion notes for a next LUG hangout:
<Kilos> is that work?
<Vince-0> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CLDFU0bpqVM64W1LXbR7apLiZM-Kwlf04_kM3vbixg0/edit?usp=sharing
<Vince-0> oh no, this keeps me busy at work
<Kilos> lug and work are apart arent they
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> not in my life, otherwise I'd fall asleep at my desk
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> I spend most of the day reading online,
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> serious job you got
<Vince-0> I could probably do a part time journalist type thing lol
<Vince-0> ya it's serious, just unorganised and without vision
<Kilos> doesnt anything ever break there
<Vince-0> occasionally, but it's always a recurring issue with gets put out in 5 mins
<Kilos> what do you do Vince-0 and for what company
<Vince-0> primarily VoIP with Asterisk, Vicidial, FreePBX 
<Vince-0> MySQL, MariaDB
<Vince-0> but nothing new in a while
<Vince-0> lol you must be "anonymous capybara" in Google Docs
<Kilos> ah similar to magespawn but not on a game ranch
<Vince-0> there's lots of call centers in Durban
<magespawn> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi!
<Vince-0> *brb
<Vince-0> noobs! surrounded by noobs
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> these call center people know nothing about the systems they use
<Kilos> they just gotta answer fones anyway
<Kilos> do they get paid a decent wage for that
<Vince-0> nope, not the agents - they do what ever they want
<Vince-0> its the "IT" guys in the middle
<Kilos> are those that answer the fones called agents?
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> they usually start at R3000 basic + comm
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> today thats nothing
<Vince-0> let's just say "skilled" agents are sought after but they're a dime a dozen
<magespawn> not too bad as long as you can sell
<Kilos> sell what?
<Kilos> like waitresses that rely on tips
<Vince-0> yep, sell anything under the Sun
<Kilos> wow
<Vince-0> In Durban they call the UK a massive amount, put on a fake Brit accent - its pretty annoying 
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> ZA campaigns are usually The Unlimited World - loyalty programs, insurance etc
<Vince-0> then there's all the crap the mobile networks don't want - CellC, Virgin, MTN, Voda - 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i hate insurance sales peeps they dont understand what no thank you means
<Vince-0> yep, standard response is: "I'm not interested, take me off your list immediately"
<Kilos> i think their ears are blocked to anything but yes plaease and tell me more
<Kilos> please
<Vince-0> they're trained to treat every objection as a "I want more info"
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn what you broke
<magespawn> nah just needed to plug lan cable into another router
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> good mornings
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> well hello there inetpro 
<magespawn> howdy inetpro
<Vince_0> aarg
<magespawn> i have just found a cisco 837 router sitting in a box
<magespawn> not getting much joy in connecting to it yet though, maybe that is why it was in the box
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn>  Kilos it is one of these http://is.gd/PaqMxR
<Kilos> so whats blown on it?
<magespawn> not sure, it is not assigning an ip address automatically, it's default is supposed to be 10.10.10.1
<Symmetria> magespawn
<Symmetria> you need to connect to it via console
<Symmetria> and fix its config that way :)
<magespawn> cool beans Symmetria, i do not have a console cable with me, that i left up in hluhluwe
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> o/
<superfly> Symmetria: you don't know of an open source "downloads server" ? I'm looking for something that can cache large files so that it doesn't hit my disk all the time
<Squirm> superfly: maybe something like Squid cache? Not sure how well it'd work server side
<superfly> Squirm: good idea. I think Symmetria used it, or something like it, in that way before
<Squirm> we use it our side, but we cache in RAM and disk. makes our life much better
<superfly> I have a VPS and I'm hosting the files for my open source project after SF.net went all wonky about 2 weeks ago. But I now get disk io warnings all the time :-/
<Squirm> of 15Gb we used through our squid proxy on Friday. 13% was from cache
<superfly> so I'm looking for something that can cache the files in RAM
<Squirm> Squid does that
<Squirm> run it as a transparent caching proxy
<Squirm> so what you'd have to do, is set up apache/whatever you would use to not listen on port 80 but have squid listening on port 80 and pushing everything through to another local port
<superfly> I'm using nginx at the moment
<superfly> actually, in some cases I'm using nginx as a reverse proxy to Apache ;-)
<Vince-0> nuvolari, !
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: varnish perhaps?
<ThatGraemeGuy> or the ghetto version, create a ramdisk ;-)
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: that may work, thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<inetpro> you could even use apache as a proxy
<inetpro> with mod_proxy 
 * inetpro hasn't tried that though
<inetpro> at least not on a big scale
<Squirm> a ramdisk is actually quite a useful idea
<Squirm> superfly: what you can also do, depending how much data you have, is use a SSD as a caching device
<Squirm> so you have your data on your main drives, and use say a 60Gb SSD as a cache
<superfly> Squirm: this is a VPS
<Squirm> then surely they would need to handle that sort of service?
<Squirm> if your drive dies it's their problem?
<superfly> well, it's not that the drive is dying, it's just that the disk io is above the alert threshold
<Squirm> ah, ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> you might just have low RAM
<ThatGraemeGuy> surely under normal circumstances it'd be in the normal cache
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you have low ram and the cache is being emptied constantly
<superfly> hrm, that may be the deal
<superfly> I don't have a lot of RAM
<inetpro> superfly: how many hits are we talking about?
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does 'free -m' have to say?
<superfly> I have a gig of RAM and 106M free... like i said, not much
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm guessing "cached" is also pretty low
<ThatGraemeGuy> in 'free -m' output
<superfly> inetpro: probably 20-30 per day
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: yes, 170
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's not leaving much room for useful caching :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> sadly 1GB doesn't go as far as it used to
<inetpro> such low number of hits, are they big files?
<superfly> inetpro: around 40-70 megs
<superfly> (each)
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> surely that can't be causing any issues
<inetpro> must be something else on the box
<Vince-0> hey, do you want to get the RMS @ UKZN talk? I have an unlicensed version here: http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fcloudatcost.dyndns.org%2Fstallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNEhPZoYTs5CA-rKGhDjbBidoDc0wg
<Vince-0> ow wait,
<Vince-0> http://cloudatcost.dyndns.org/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv 
<Vince-0> I'm waiting for UKZN to release the copyright
<magespawn> later all home time
<Vince-0> me2
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<Private_User> hi everybody else
<Private_User> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> good evening folks
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos  :)
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<charl> i'm good thanks
<nlsthzn> good evening all :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> :-)
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_ dankie man
<Maaz_> Groot plesier my vriend
<nlsthzn> :)
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/ charl
<charl> how's it
<nlsthzn> so I survived a second karate class tonight after sprayning my toes and bruising my foot a little over a week ago :/
<charl> bah :(
<nlsthzn> so it is all systems go for the tourney this coming Friday... :)
<nlsthzn> sore foot and all
<Kilos> that will teach you to keep your toes back and kick with ball of foot
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> something like that
<charl> :)
<Kilos> that is the ball hey? the piece the toes are stuck to
<nlsthzn> I have an idea what you mean
<nlsthzn> but the specific kick I somehow messed up you keep toes pointed and hit the person with the top flat part of the foot... like a slap
<Kilos> or forget maigerry and twist a bit and use side of foot
<nlsthzn> somehow I got that wrong :p
 * Kilos forgets spelling
<nlsthzn> ah so you know mawashugeri
<nlsthzn> spelling also wrong :p
<Kilos> mawashigerri
<nlsthzn> I think that is what I messed up... only noticed the pain after the kumite
<Kilos> thats a foot slap to the face
<nlsthzn> I was faining a kick with it to come in for a punch... must have hit his elbow :/
<Kilos> one tricky way that gets past lots is kick a bit to the left and then bring same foot back in a reverse mawashi
<nlsthzn> lol, I hardly get a chance to join the class so I am a lowly yellow belt at the moment... 
<nlsthzn> so fancy isn't in my abilities at the moment
<Kilos> practise on wife
<charl> lol
<nlsthzn> nah she uses the class as an excuse to get me back for what ever I did wrong during the week
<charl> terrible Kilos 
<Kilos> haha make her hold a pillow man
<charl> oh that's better :)
<Kilos> haha gotcha
<nlsthzn> don't want to give her mor reason to moer me in cladd...
<nlsthzn> *class
<charl> lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl> phew
<nlsthzn> sorry for the french :p
<Kilos> lekker when family does it together
<charl> :)
<Kilos> getting fit and learning to breathe properly is the biggest bonus
<nlsthzn> yup... daughter going on well... she skipped from yellow to green bypassing orange the last grading 
<Kilos> you should find that you all get healthier
<nlsthzn> wife already blue... just me lagging
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> that is the idea :)
<charl> they are going to moer you together nlsthzn if you are not careful 
<charl> :)
<nlsthzn> wife was going to SA's when she was at varisty
<nlsthzn> I still run faster and know where to hide ;)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> hahahah !
 * nlsthzn goes for shower and sleepy... work in the morning.  Have a good one all :)
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<charl> have a good evening nlsthzn 
<charl> i'm off too
<charl> good evening al
<charl> *all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> oh cocooncrash can you shorten maaz's tail for us please
<Private_User> evening people
<Private_User> or should I say Good Morning :D
<Private_User> well I guess everybody is asleep :p
<Private_User> hehe
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-18
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<not_found> good morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> konversation is really slow looking who is where on the user list
<not_found> I haven't had such an issue... but I am currently using Quassel at home just because it is the default install :P
<Kilos> lol ian also does that. i mean compared to xchat its slow
<not_found> like I said I can't remember facing that issue :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> youre wife has kicked your memory crooked
<not_found> that isn't impossible :)
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<not_found> trying to memorize the two katak's I will be doing for the competition... 
<not_found> hard when you are at work and when I do some moves everyone looks at me funny :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kata's
<not_found> lolo
<not_found> yes kata's even
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> hi Kilos, not_found, ThatGraemeGuy, Private_User
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<superfly> hi Xethron
<Kilos> hows you and family superfly saw a photo of Zak infb i think. whew he has grown hey?
<Kilos> what fertilizer are you using
<superfly> Kilos: just normal grass fertilizer
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo superfly
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi charl 
<not_found> hello superfly , ThatGraemeGuy , charl , etc
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi not_found 
<charl> whow i can get irritated with debian some days
<charl> i uncomment a line in /etc/sysctl.conf just to find out that the command is wrong in any case
<not_found> pebkac
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<Squirm> woop woop
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> finally getting into my home automation
<nuvolari> yo vin<tab>
<nuvolari> where did he go :-/
<Vince-0> !
<charl> Squirm: http://vimeo.com/37176342
<charl> whoop whoop!
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> hi :D
<Squirm> charl: that's bad
<Kilos> inetpro hoekom so stil?
<Kilos> jy siek?
 * inetpro is altyd stil
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> miskien verbeelding maar miggies minder vandag, sal sien vanaand
<Kilos> signal 11422.0
<Kilos> modul 11412.0
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> what happened with kilos?
 * inetpro had another frustrating power outage yesterday until later this morning
<Kilos> ai! three and a half hours no power
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz_ seen cocooncrash 
<Maaz_> Kilos: cocooncrash was last seen 1 month, 27 days, 49 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-12-23 20:16:08 SAST], and has been online on atrum since 2014-02-11 12:25:29 SAST
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_ thanks man
<Maaz_> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> no bunch anymore
<Private_User> evening all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kil
<Private_User> oops
<Private_User> sorry
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what happened, tab key broken
<Private_User> hi superfly
<Private_User> LOL looks like
<Private_User> Maaz_: seen Private_User
<Maaz_> Private_User: Private_User was last seen 1 minute and 24 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-02-18 21:21:43 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-02-17 21:23:11 SAST
<Private_User> was just curious since I saw Kilos performed that function earlier
<Private_User> :)
<Kilos> the bot does many things. hard to remember everything
<Kilos> Maaz_ forecast pretoria
<Maaz_> Kilos: Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 29° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 30° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 19° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Thursday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 19° C.,
<Maaz_> Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Friday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm.…
<Kilos> and most important
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Private_User> cool stuff
<Kilos> Maaz_ with cremora
<Maaz_> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> Maaz_ and milk
<Maaz_> Now you're talking
<Private_User> Maaz_: make it Irish
<Maaz_> Private_User: What?
<Private_User> Maaz_: Irish coffee for me please
<Maaz_> Private_User: Sorry...
<Private_User> I guess not Irish coffee allowed
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> nope
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_ danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed hows things?
<tumbleweed> hi, good
<Kilos> when you leaving tumbleweed ?
<tumbleweed> dunno, yet
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-19
<Private_User> hello all
<Private_User> chat later people, laptop is extremely hot gonna shut down to cool off a bit
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> 'n mooi dag vir oom!
<Kilos> selle daar dankie nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dankie oom :D
<Kilos> moenie vergeet ons vergader volgende dinsdag ne
<nuvolari> dingesdag?
<nuvolari> is dit nie maandag nie?
<nuvolari> o nee
<Kilos> dinsdag
<nuvolari> ek is deur die weer
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi spin123456 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FG0fTKAqZ5g
<Squirm> absolutely incredible to watch
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> good day
<charl> good morning magespawn 
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<magespawn> hey charl, whats up?
<charl> magespawn: i'm good thanks, yourself ?
<magespawn> busy today, just taking a food and drinks break, very humid, working on a security camera system outside
<charl> nice
<magespawn> but all in all. good
<charl> not that hot part but the security camera part
<charl> i\m quite interested on how you secure the security cameras
<charl> because a lot of them have been hacked over the years
<charl> part of the nsa worldwide monitoring system, in addition to aiding the russian mafia and chinese intelligence
<not_found> j #ubuntuforums
<not_found> I missed a /
<charl> lol
<charl> hi not_found 
<not_found> hi charl 
<magespawn> charl these are networked standalone DVR cameras so the relie on the overall network security
<magespawn> rely 
<charl> ah
<not_found> less than 4 hours to go :D
<Kilos> hi magespawn superfly inetpro and others too
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Xethron
<psyatw> hi Golynx
<psyatw> hi not_found
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yo Golynx 
<not_found> alo
<Kilos> struggling with zte modem
<Kilos> neelsie my man
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi psyatw
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> hi not_found
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Golynx inetpro not_found psyatw superfly 
<not_found> !objection
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> i wish linux would bring out software for usb modems
<not_found> linux who?
<Kilos> man these modems suck. some decent firmware would be good
<Kilos> that stupid cddrive on the things causes hassles
<magespawn> chat later all home time for me
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<not_found> I am sure they work well in Windows... and that is what was advertised on the packaging
<Kilos> no this one from ian doesnt even get seen by win 7 or xp
<Kilos> thats why its here and he has mine
<not_found> sounds like it may be damaged then
<Kilos> works ok on linux but disconnects periodically
<Kilos> im sure its because it was unlocked but the original cellc stuff is read only so you cant format it
<Kilos> it has latest firmware installed but that didnt clear the read only junk
<Kilos> grrr
<not_found> :(
<not_found> I think I still have a vodacom modem somewhere...
<not_found> but the easiest way these days is to use an android device to share its mobile data via wi-fi... makes internet easy
<Golynx> Thats strange Kilos
<Golynx> Mine is unlocked , at first it only accepted cellc. Vodacom it blocked. But i found that i used a blocked vodacom simcard , so i put a new one in and presto^ HSDPA lol
<Golynx> not_found: yeah the good old usb cable in phone trick 
<not_found> not anymore Golynx ... just use wifi
<Golynx> used to like the interface of those old phones on the pc , like motorola v360
<Golynx> ya , if you can find wifi 
<not_found> I mean is you connect the PC to the phone using wifi and not the cable.. if your pc has wifi obviously
<Golynx> oh thats a good trick :)
<not_found> then you can even walk around and use the phone and as long as your in wifi range you are good to go
<not_found> I am pretty sure I would be able to do it connecting to my phone on my desktop where by my desktop is on ethernet but I have a access point and / or wifi router on the network
<Golynx> nice, tht may work
<Golynx> that*
<Kilos> usb modems are cheaper than modern cells fones
<not_found> true, but modern phones have more uses
<Kilos> it just niggles not_found  with its disconnecting now and again
<not_found> I can understand that can be very frustrating
<not_found> would drive me nuts
<Kilos> no man i cant learn fone stuff too
<not_found> android is easy and besides, it uses the linux kernel :p
<Kilos> its very fast at times
 * not_found is going to love and leave you all now... have a groovy day :)
<Kilos> up to 800 kB/s the other night
<Kilos> go well not_found 
<Golynx> thats true Kilos
<Kilos> will save for a telkom usb modem methinks
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<theblazehen> hey all
<superfly> hey theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey Kilos superfly 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<smile> hi :p
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<Kilos> hi smile nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo again uncle Kilos
<Kilos> you were someone else earlier man
<Kilos> that lost soul
<inetpro> superfly: did you get things sorted with the disk io issues?
<superfly> inetpro: still getting alerts
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> what is the exact error?
<Kilos> dit sous hier inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi, donderweer nog kwaai hier
<smile> hi all :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro>  Canonical announces first partners to ship Ubuntu phones around the globe 
<superfly> inetpro: it's not an error, it's a disk usage alert
<inetpro> but it's in the logs, not?
<inetpro> superfly: or how did you spot it?
<superfly> I get an e-mail
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-20
<Private_User> evening/morning people ;)
<superfly> afternoon
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> oh howdy
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
 * nuvolari tips hat @ superfly, Kilos, maaz and anyone interested in receiving a greeting
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> hallo ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<superfly> and ThatGraemeGuy, and Squirm
<Private_User> (*ignores nuvolari gesture of tipping hat since he is not interested in receiving a greeting...*)
<Private_User> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> :D
<Private_User> good morning people
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> Hi Kilos 
<Private_User> and morning superfly, nuvolari, ThatGraemeGuy
<Private_User> (*hoping nuvolari can now tip his hat at Private_User since he is now expecting a greeting*)
<Private_User> :p
<Private_User> hehe
<superfly> yo Private_User
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> sup superfly
<Squirm> Maaz_: 
<Maaz_> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz_: larger
<Maaz_> inna bucket for you Squirm
<inetpro> good mornings
 * inetpro shocked to see the crazy amount paid for a simple mobile messaging organisation with only 45 employees
<Private_User> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Private_User> (*wondering what inetpro is on about*)
<inetpro> Private_User: facebook paid for your privacy 
<inetpro> they're acquiring whatsapp for $19bn
<Kilos> eeeek
<Squirm> inetpro: yeah
<Squirm> it's all downhill for whatsapp now
<inetpro> that is what I'm thinking as well
<inetpro> but with that amount I'm sure they won't mind
 * Squirm sees advertising and Facebook messenger integration coming
<Private_User> man I agree with inetpro why so much and why
<Squirm> Private_User: probably because of the very large userbase
<Squirm> actually, I can't think of another reason
<Private_User> yeah but this is starting look like social networking and media is head towards a monopoly if every time a new one pops up and does well they get bough out by the bigger fish
<superfly> Telegram
<Private_User> *bought
<superfly> telegram.org
<superfly> since when has it NOT been downhill for WhatsApp?
<superfly> their security is pathetic
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I have just been reading telegram faq and read this question "Q: Will you have ads? Or sell my data? Or steal my wife and enslave my children?"
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro agrees with @darb on twitter
<inetpro> RT @darb: Hey mobile operators, you directly created WhatsApp's 450m user / $18bn opportunity through rampant profiteering on SMS. Take a bow.
<inetpro> and @alanknottcraig: At a valuation of $19bil and a total of 32 employees, WhatsApp must have the highest staff productivity in the world!
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> but not all that bad
<Private_User> for WhatsApp that is 
<Private_User> The purchase includes $12-billion in Facebook shares and $4-billion cash. It calls for an additional $3-billion in restricted stock units to be granted to WhatsApp founders and employees that will vest over four years.
<inetpro> and all that for some hacked open source software
 * nuvolari tips hat at Private_User
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> thank you nuvolari ;)
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Jono717> Morning PPL
<Kilos> hi Jono717 
<Kilos> welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Private_User> morning magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos Private_User 
<Jono717> Thanks for the warm welcome pips what on the topic today
<magespawn> so, what are we doing today?
<Kilos> haha @ pips
<Kilos> guys chatting about the whatsapp buy out
<magespawn> hey Jono717 nothing fixed, whatever people bring up or need help on
<magespawn> apparently apple is looking to buy tesla, but that might be just a rumour
<Jono717> Hahaha Kilos
<Jono717> Does anyone have experience with Openstack on Ubuntu
<Kilos> just hang here there must be someone using it
<Kilos> but guys are busy and sometimes take a while to get to you
 * nuvolari looks at his empty tip hat :-/
<Jono717> Okay kwl will do thank Kilos
<inetpro> the apple tesla deal would IMHO also be a nightmare on it's own
<inetpro> the way the South African-born Elon Musk has been doing things is just so anti-apple
<inetpro> everything he did was open and transparent, at least from an outside point of view, while apple is all about doing things in secret
<Kilos> oh Jono717 if you have a prob with that explain the problem here nicely then its a step forward
<superfly> Jono717: not that I know of. Most folks in here are generally desktop folks, not server
<Jono717> Okay will do so, at the moment don't have any issue.
<Jono717> Okay cool thanks
<Kilos> what does openstack do?
<Kilos> ah http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStack
<superfly> Kilos: it's an open source cloud platform, kinda like build-your-own Amazon EC2
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> cloud things need uncapped net
<Jono717> Ja no that not at all problem
<Private_User> what does Jono717 need to know about OpenStack? post the question here one of the knowledgeable people will automatically pop-in and answer his question or maybe even one of the people already here...
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Private_User> morning charl
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> you use openstack?
<nlsthzn> awesome , now have a kde panel on both desktops and they actually only show the windows open on that screen \o/
<Kilos> cool
<nlsthzn> it hadn't been working for me properly before... or I did something wrong perhaps :p
<Kilos> you not allowed to chat here if you show as afk neelsie
<Kilos> both desktops?
<Kilos> workspaces?
<nlsthzn> two screens
<Kilos> aha
<nlsthzn> ;)
<nlsthzn> I almost choked on a coke I was drinking when I launched a game in linux and "Microsoft Studios" logo popped up
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha farmer just got an etoll account for his farm tractor
<Golynx> hmm dunno about that stuff
<Private_User> lol @ Kilos 
<Golynx> i didnt know this was possible http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/156016-3.png
<Kilos> what?
<Golynx> but in linux i guess anything is possible
<Golynx> what? is in the image
<Kilos> i dont understand
<Kilos> you can open anything
<Golynx> I wont put a virus in a link Kilos , why so afraid to check it
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> i did Golynx but see nothing new to me
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Golynx> oh, its ubwindows 7 lol 
<Golynx> but its only for 12.10 and up
<Vince-0> !
<superfly> sup Vince-0
<superfly> Vince-0: have you heard of Telegram?
<Golynx> hi superfly
<superfly> hi Golynx
<Golynx> i want to make a marriage game , but its web based . Can flask/python do the backend bit ? 
<superfly> If you can make it a web based game, you can do it in Flask
<tumbleweed> superfly: http://blog.tincho.org/posts/Telegram/
<Golynx> superfly: thats good to hear
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, except that his writing is somewhat sensationalist
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Kilos: i have looked into openstack but haven't used it yet
<Kilos> ah just wondered. we had a guy here enquiring this morning
<tumbleweed> superfly: sure
<charl> Golynx: i styled my old gnome desktop at work to look almost exactly like OSX many years ago (back in 2006/7)
<Golynx> hi charl, thats cool. 
<Golynx> superfly: i wana use a modified php bulletin board software i'm used to , like Mybb, since its a feature of the game
<superfly> Golynx: oh, then no
<Golynx> but will it conflict with flask
<superfly> Golynx: I don't know how you want to go about it, but you can't just mix php and python
<Golynx> oh ok, is there any up to date bulletin board software in python you can recomend
<Golynx> flaskbb looks good , but i cant see when last it was updated. They still use nginx 1.2.1
<Golynx> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Golynx
<Golynx> superfly: maybe i should stick with php in this, since i'm used to it. Flask will take me a while to get used to. thanks though.
<superfly> nginx has nothing to do with Python or Flask
<superfly> other than being a web server
<superfly> doesn't matter if you use an older one
<superfly> (or a newer one)
<Golynx> superfly: yes true , i use nginx 1.4.1 . Just that the older the software the less secure it is , aspecially forum software like Flaskbb
<tumbleweed> it's not about the age, so much as the length of time it's been unsupported
<tumbleweed> old Ubuntu LTSs have old webservers in them, but they get security updates
<Golynx> tumbleweed: yes regular security patches are important on both the server software and the applications that run on them
<tumbleweed> yep
<superfly> Golynx: my point is, nginx's version doesn't matter, just install the version you have and carry on.
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Golynx> superfly: its not about nginx though. I may have written wrong there, since i didnt see a date of last update on flaskbb.org i got the error page with nginx version in the features tab.
<Golynx> But i found in github the flaskbb repository was last updated 15 Feb 2014, so its all good now
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> whew nlsthzn you still here?
<Kilos> no wprk?
<Kilos> work either
<nlsthzn> off
<nlsthzn> karate competition tomorrow
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> good luck
<nlsthzn> thanks :)
<nlsthzn> just going to have some fun...
<Kilos> yeah you gotta look at everything like that
<nlsthzn> can't take life to seriously... you don't get out alive
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> watch the eyes
<Kilos> eyes are doorways to the soul
<nlsthzn> fists are the portal to the ground
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hi smile :-)
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> i just woke up. i dont see smileys on konversation on unity
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm...
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-21
 * nuvolari does the split
<bduk> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> o/ hello
<nuvolari> I have a Question, general question and off-topic to ubuntu
<nuvolari> which is:
<nuvolari> why does the warm water tap blow air when there is water cuts in an area, and where did the water go?
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> guten morgen meine guten freunde
<Kilos> guten morgen mein herr
<ThatGraemeGuy> very limited german i'm afraid :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> wollt ihr das bett in flammen sehen?
<Kilos> mine is even less
<ThatGraemeGuy> i learnt german by listening to too much rammstein :-D
<Kilos> my mom was german
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> german french cross
<Kilos> her dad was pure german
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<bduk> nuvolari: i think the water boil inside your geyser as no cold water is comming in. I would turn the geyser of when no water is comming in as it will damage youre geyser's element when it is boiling.
<Kilos> hi nextime welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> nuvolari: I think it is steam comming out of the hot water tap. Youre geyser is boiling the water as no cold water is comming in. I would switch of the geyser if there is no water comming in as it will burn out the element. 
<bduk> Sorry for replying i couldn't see the first message i posted.
<Private_User> morning all
<Kilos> gmorning
<Golynx> Morning 60 eyes 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Private_User> bduk, nuvolari, I have noticed that also happens with cold water taps in some cases. You open water drips then its like suddenly the turbo kicks in with backfiring and boom water is flowing with strong pressure
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> *is wondering what this has to do with ubuntu*
<Private_User> probably the fact that ubuntu is a quality that includes the essential human virtues; compassion and humanity. and we currently not getting that when our water is cut off :(
<bduk> Mabe the cold water pipes got some air inside that must come out first if you open it? If they worked on the pipes?
<Private_User> wonder if the municipality will be interested in using ubuntu to provide better service delivery? I am sure there win machines are always crashing hence the reason for delayed and poor service delivery
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> their
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> i missed what nuvolari said originally what was the prob
<Private_User> jammer oom Kilos 
<Private_User> *their
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<bduk> Private_User: I also don't like windowzzz but i don't think that you can blame the poor services on that.
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> ok thanks bduk 
<nuvolari> I've went home and switched off the geyser and turned off the water at the connection
<Kilos> most modern geysers are pressure type nuvolari so no water in no water out
<Private_User> I don't really have an issue with Windows except for the cost factor and licensing issue, currently I still use it but slowly phasing it out. I am going fully free and open source
<Kilos> yay
<Private_User> although I still have my desktop in pieces
<Private_User> literally
<bduk> i agree Private_User also have one pc at home with win on it but only cause my flight simulater is not working with linux. 
<Kilos> lol mine never has the one side cover on. too many drive changes
<Kilos> windows is good for games
<bduk> You must just remember to switch it on tonight otherwise youre gonna have a cold bath nuvolari 
<Private_User> doesn't linux have an app to enable you to run windows applications which I assumed included games?
<Kilos> wine its called but i dont have any success with it
<Kilos> works by the fly though
<Kilos> but so does everything else
<bduk> Me and wine also don't understand eachother thats why i must keep the win
<Golynx> Why did they make PlayOnLinux , but it still uses wine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think playonlinux you gotta download the games on it
<Golynx> hmm just seem like a fancy gui installer
<nuvolari> bduk: already had a cold shower this morning :-/
<Kilos> eish
<bduk> Fortunately it is still summer
<Golynx> only in the highfeld, my toes are aching from the cold down under
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> some people just like switching off the plugs with no warning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi georgl 
<georgl> hi
<Kilos> nextime hello
<georgl> have been in your neck of the woods this past week
<Kilos> aha
<georgl> on my way back to ct
<Kilos> whew long way that
<georgl> been at sales conference in magaliesburg
<Kilos> aha
<georgl> sitting at lanseria
<Kilos> oh you flying
<Kilos> thats easier
<georgl> yup
<Kilos> that trip by car makes sore bum
<georgl> flew up on Wednesday morning
<georgl> it makes sore ass
<Kilos> lol
<georgl> on plene too
<Kilos> ai! how long does the flight take
<georgl> about 2 hours
<Kilos> thats better than 15 to 18
<georgl> Yeah
<Kilos> eat lots then you forget the rest
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Kilos !
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> and Vince-0, georgl 
<Kilos> lol dag nuvolari 
<nuvolari> was it something I said :-/
<nuvolari> *?
<Kilos> what are you on about nuvolari ?
<Kilos> do they sell the telkom usb modems at the post office as well?
<magespawn> like a boomerang
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/cake.jpg
<Symmetria> !
<Kilos> haha its as big as you
<Kilos> but prettier
<Symmetria> the staff at it in 10 minutes!
<ThatGraemeGuy_> o_O
<Kilos> ate it?
<Kilos> what happened ThatGraemeGuy_ 
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> so Kilos who's gonna win the game in Bloem tonight, what's your prediction?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i queried something with afrihost and then i got hiccup'd
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did a downgrade that doesn't seem to have taken properly, think they did a port reset to see if that would fix it
<inetpro> hiccup'd?
<ThatGraemeGuy> connection drop
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: ai! So now it's fixed or you connect in some other way?
 * inetpro suddenly can't watch youtube videos after my upgrade this morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> not fixed yet, i edited my line from 4mbps to 2mbps on monday and its supposed to take effect in 48 hours. turns out there's some glitch on telkom's side so they'll let me know what happens
<inetpro> audio is playing fine but the output is all pitch black
<ThatGraemeGuy> connections is fine otherwise
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro what game?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: why downgrading?
<inetpro> Kilos: any YouTube videos
<Kilos> hey?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was on 2mbps previously, got bumped to 4, but don't really need 4, so i figured i'd drop down to 2 again and save a bit of cash
<Symmetria> urgh how do you survive on 2mbit
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a life outside of the internet
<ThatGraemeGuy> barely use it at home
<Kilos> oh my inetpro just caught up with the reading
<Symmetria> who cares ;p so do I, but there are things you CANNOT do on 2mbit/second which make life *easier*
<Kilos> inetpro kde?
<ThatGraemeGuy> well apparently none of those things have any significance to me
<Symmetria> heh I would struggle to go back to a 20mbit connection
<Kilos> Symmetria have some cake and stop rubbing it in
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah its almost as if different people have different needs. who knew?
<inetpro> Kilos: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, KDE and Firefox
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> see that adobe-flashplugin got upgraded 
<inetpro> and adobe-flash-properties-kde
<Kilos> i dont do youtube so mine is fine
<Kilos> upgraded las t night at midnight 93m
<Kilos> looks like not thistime, so, maybe nextime
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro you gotta do twitter and g+ for tuesdays meeting hey
<inetpro> ok, flash seems to be fixed with aptitude reinstall adobe-flashplugin and a restart of firefox
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> aptitude rocks
<inetpro> no need to do anything on g+
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> does it get feeds from somewhere
<inetpro> it reminds people automagically
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> on the mobile even
<Kilos> sjoe die engelse is slim ne
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont want to corrupt my 64bit unity with more kde stuff
<Kilos> im fighting modems again/still
<Kilos> really need to find a way to totally remove vmclite off the e220
<magespawn> like a boomerang again
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> boem boem inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> reen hier
<inetpro> en baie donker
<Kilos> lyk soos daar by jou huis nou op pad hierheen
<Kilos> o reen innie dorp al?
<Kilos> dorp/stad
<Kilos> inetpro wat gaan jy doen
<Kilos> klaar gereen hier so ver maar ek hood doem doem daar by julle
<inetpro> geen stress oom, ons maak plan
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek bang jy val in die nat en dan chat jy minder
<magespawn> bye all home time
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> oh my nextime gone too without reason
<nuvolari> ek gaan nou huistoe
<nuvolari> totsiens oom Kilos 
<Kilos> tata nuvolari 
<Vince-0> cya!
<Kilos-> hi Kirill_Rus welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos-> you been here before?
<Kilos-> russian?
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos-
<nlsthzn> wastching some rugby
<Kilos-> yeah
<Kilos-> go cheetahs
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Symmetria, ping
<nlsthzn> >.<
<magespawn> hah just logged into a cisco 837 via minicom
<magespawn> bit lost now though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that cisco thing is a server magespawn ?
<magespawn> no adsl router
<Kilos> i thought minicom was for mobile devices
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what do you want it to do?
<magespawn> http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/routers/837-adsl-broadband-router/index.html
<magespawn> i want to learn how to configure it
<Kilos> cant you get into it with your browser
<Kilos> my router i configure with the browser
<Kilos> get the manual for it they explain nicely
<magespawn> no cisco routers have there own os, and they use a console cable to connect to change settings
<Kilos> https://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/routers/access/800/837/hardware/installation/guide/837HIG.pdf
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whats a console cable
<magespawn> but they can do a lot more, and this one is one the one for home or small office
<Kilos> so eth to all pcs in the area or wifi
<Kilos> Symmetria help magespawn man
<magespawn> one that connects to the console port on the router, looks similar to a lan cable but the wiring s different and connects to the serial port or through a usb to serial adaptor
<Kilos> what with your pc?
<Kilos> or just a keyboard and screen
<magespawn> well I am using my laptop through the usb
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> when in doubt read the instruction manual
<magespawn> indeed apparently you can use a browser to configure the router
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> inetpro did you get wet??
<inetpro> Kilos: just sitting in darkness 
<Kilos> ai! no power?
<Kilos> lightning?
<inetpro> no power in the whole of Pretoria North 
<Kilos> wow
<Tonberry> load shedding?
<Tonberry> or other eskom failures?
<Kilos> found a lekker tool today for unlocking usb modems using their imei number
<Tonberry> are locked usb modems legal?
<Kilos> we had heavy thunderstorms Tonberry 
<Tonberry> ah
<Kilos> i spose locked branded modems must still be legal
<Kilos> maybe for contracts
<magespawn> okay so no web access to the cisco yet
<Kilos> in the manuals they normally give the address to use magespawn 
<magespawn> i have it, just not connecting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what error report
<magespawn> i am connected via console
<magespawn> Can't establish a connection to the server at 10.10.10.1
<Kilos> maybe it dont work from console and browser same time
<magespawn> maybe
<magespawn> looks like there might be a problem getting an ip address though
<magespawn> yup is not assigning ip via DHCP 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> magespawn: you can also try cutecom
<superfly> it's a Qt based serial terminal
<magespawn> ty superfly will give it a go
<superfly> magespawn: or, you can try my "ColourTerm" which is very basic, but we use it at work
<magespawn> where would i find that superfly ?
<superfly> http://launchpad.net/colourterm
<Kilos> sorry nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> no problem uncle Kilos... cheetahs better team on the night at home
<nlsthzn> but we couldn't kick so save ourselves :p
<nlsthzn> *to
<Kilos> nope they crying outs morne
<Kilos> outa
<nlsthzn> he was/is a good flyhalf 
<magespawn> okay managed to interrupt the boot and reset the router to factory defaults
<Kilos> good luck magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<magespawn> good night all
<magespawn> \exit
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-22
<inetpro> good morning 
<Private_User> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> what time you going to fight nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> that was yesterday uncle Kilos :p
<Kilos> how did it go nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> exceptionally well uncle Kilos, out of a possible six trophies we brought home six :D - 5 1st places and a 2nd place (which I still think we where robbed :P)
<nlsthzn> when we get some photos online I will post a link or two
<Kilos> wonderful nlsthzn congrats
<nlsthzn> thanks :)
<Kilos> there is lots of favouritism in all competitions
<nlsthzn> human nature 
<Kilos> i remember i got disqualified for flattening a guy and he went on to win the comp
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> grrrr
<nlsthzn> wb
<Kilos> ty
<Private_User> hey guys how long does it take for one to receive a password on ubuntu-za site after requesting it?
<Kilos> what site Private_User 
<Kilos> normally things are quick
<Kilos> our one site was moved i think
<Private_User> Kilos: ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntu-za.org/ ?
<Private_User> nlsthzn: that is correct
<Kilos> did you request a new password
<nlsthzn> I have no idea... I never requested one
<Kilos> havent you created an account yet or what?
<Private_User> I did but never got a password
<Private_User> so I requested one and still nothing
<Kilos> try login with same username then tick the forgot password thing and you will be mailed what to do
<Kilos> im struggling there too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> I have requested new password many times and it states Further details have been sent to your email address but nothing
<Private_User> even checked spam nothing
<Kilos> ya mine isnt coming either
<Kilos> tumbleweed do you know whatsup at http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> nlsthzn there was something else to login with before, like the launchpad id or something
<nlsthzn> I never requested access to the site... so I have no idea uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> I just had superfly aggregate my blog to it
<Kilos> maybe its something to do with being moved
<Kilos> lemme try create a new account
<Private_User> I guess we will have to wait for the guys responsible for the move and the site to come on line
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> it definitely doesnt email one
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> inetpro ping
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl_: Sure
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> how's it going
<charl_> whow i'm watching this and it is shocking http://www.uitzendinggemist.nl/afleveringen/1396981
<charl_> that woman has guts
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> hi charl good ty and you?
<charl_> i'm good
<Kilos> hi magespawn you winning?
<Kilos> where are you putting that cisco thing? at home?
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl_> wb magespawn_ 
<charl_> what cisco thing?
<Kilos> router
<Kilos> he was trying to set it up last night
<charl_> oooooh :(
<charl_> cisco ftl
<Kilos> maybe he can get it going properly
<Kilos> there must be some good in them or they would be off market
<charl_> cisco has a lot of traction because they use to be the de-facto router
<charl_> but most other companies have long surpassed them
<charl_> cisco also has a very good certification programme
<charl_> but i avoid cisco at all cost
<magespawn_> hey just back in the office now
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> whow you work on weekends magespawn ?
<magespawn> charl_, it is a cisco 837
<magespawn> always have
<charl_> oh it's a dsl router
<charl_> i used to have one of them
<magespawn> up
<charl_> not sure if it's the exact same model, but a model of cisco dsl router
<magespawn> s/up/yup
<charl_> ah yes, this one looks very familiar http://greengateway.home.pl/ebay/cisco837/cisco_837_130.jpg
<charl_> the one i had was controlled by mweb
<charl_> got it with an mweb business account
<charl_> i didn't even have the enable password
<charl_> i had to connect the damn thing to my pc using a serial interface
<magespawn> this is from is orginally
<charl_> and then had to perform password recovery by rebooting the router and entering some special mode
<magespawn> or rather IS
<magespawn> yup that is what i was doing last night
<charl_> ah this was it http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/docs/routers/800-series-routers/12065-pswdrec-827.html
<charl_> that is what i had to do as well yes
<charl_> this was back in 2006
<magespawn> all the documentation i have seen says that router has a web interface, but i have not been able to get that to work yet
<charl_> back then computers still had serial interfaces
<charl_> now you have to do it with some usb plug
<charl_> yes exactly
<charl_> that is what happened to me as well
<magespawn> i think these first cam out in 2003
<magespawn> s/cam/came
<charl_> i didn't manage to get the web interface working and it was a big problem to get the dsl configuration done through the terminal
<charl_> because there was almost no documentation to describe how to do it exactly
<magespawn> that is what i am finding too
<magespawn> wanted to speak to Symmetria about it
<magespawn> or anyone else who can point me in the right direction
<charl_> i eventually set up a telnet connection on some static ip and linked it to the office network
<charl_> i asked a guy who was a certified cisco professional to do it
<charl_> and even he couldn't get it working
<magespawn> wow
<charl_> it was the guy from http://www.oryx.co.za/
<charl_> johann diogo
<charl_> http://za.linkedin.com/pub/johann-diogo/1/231/ba7
<charl_> or that's what i got told, i didn't speak to him directly
<magespawn> well i have time, the router was just sitting around, and nobody else even knew what it was
<charl_> yeah same here
<charl_> nobody was using it and it looked like a really good solid router
<charl_> so i decided to take it home and mess with it
<charl_> was busy hacking it until like 11 in the evening
<charl_> it was a fun experiment because i didn't have much experience with the damn cisco products
<magespawn> indeed, a good way to learn
<charl_> do you know johann? he used to run an irc network called lagnet
<charl_> disappeared a number of years ago
<magespawn> not by name
<charl_> he always used to go by oryx on irc
<magespawn> no
<charl_> he was one of the guys who was involved with pix in the early days AFAIK
<charl_> i am interested to know if somebody has answers for you on this, particularly because i had the same
<charl_> lemme know if you get it working please
<charl_> not that it matters, i don't even use dsl anymore, but just out of interest
<magespawn> i will do charl_ 
<charl_> the thing i didn't like about that router though is that it had no ssh
<charl_> only telnet
<charl_> i was like "how retarded can you be"
<charl_> and that was like 8 years ago
<magespawn> this has the option for ssh now
<charl_> ah, at least they made some improvements
<charl_> which version of ios are you running ?
<magespawn> not sure did not check
<charl_> ok nvm
<magespawn> maybe i can put all this up in a blog post or something like that
<charl_> do it !
<charl_> how did you do the serial interface btw
<magespawn> can anyone recommend network diagramming software?
<charl_> for me i still had an old serial port on my pc 8 years ago but these days you have to use usb ?
<magespawn> console cable from the router to a usb serial adapter to laptop and minicom in the terminal 
<charl_> ah
<Kilos> how old is it magespawn ?
<Kilos> there must be someone that has sorted a way to do it
<magespawn> this particular one i have no idea
<Kilos> ping Symmetria 
<magespawn> Kilos, looks like most people are off at the moment
<Kilos> yeah saterdays is for shopping normally
<Kilos> Symmetria is always shopping
<Kilos> or he is lurking and scared he cant help you fix the router
<magespawn> no worries, there is no rush
<magespawn> not so sure about that one Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i'd be going mad already
<Kilos> it must work
<Kilos> do they have auto flash things for that one too? or auto upgrade
<magespawn> having said that, there must also be a reason why it was in the box on a shelf
<Kilos> ya no one else could make it work
<magespawn> that is what i am hoping
<Kilos> just keep digging. sooner or later something will come right
<Kilos> have you got no connection to the system working there?
<Kilos> maybe its firewalled you
<magespawn> i did manage to connect via the console Kilos, but after that i need to learn more about the configure the router
<Kilos> there nothing in its manual?
<magespawn> not that i saw but it was a bit late last night
<Kilos> must be directions on what to do. i got a lekker manual with the billion router
<Kilos> but lots of reading
<Kilos> not with that is. was online
<Kilos> oh ya kerbero got it for me
<Kilos> Maaz_ seen kerbero
<Maaz_> Kilos: kerbero was last seen 7 months, 29 days, 23 hours, 31 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-06-27 14:51:17 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-08-03 08:36:23 SAST
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> oh my #glug.za is almost empty as well
<charl_> magespawn: you should try # and #zacon on atrum
<charl_> magespawn: be warned, # has an "interesting" culture
<charl_> magespawn: or you should try #clug but a lot of people who hang out in # also hangs out in #clug
<charl_> magespawn: as long as you don't take them too seriously, they are generally a good bunch of people
<magespawn> thanks charl_ 
<charl_> np
<Kilos> but its also saterday so dont expect peeps to be at their pcs
<Kilos> even froztyza is quite clued up
<somaunn> hello guys
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> hi drubin
<somaunn> hi inetpro
<somaunn> Maaz_: how to buy rhel license
<Maaz_> somaunn: Huh?
<somaunn> Maaz_: google how to buy rhel license
<Maaz_> somaunn: "redhat.com | Red Hat Store" http://www.redhat.com/commerce/ :: "Red Hat | Purchasing Red Hat Enterprise Linux" http://www.redhat.com/resourcelibrary/articles/articles-red-hat-enterprise-linux-purchasing-guide :: "Red Hat License Agreements | Red Hat" http://www.redhat.com/licenses/ :: "Red Hat | Red Hat subscription model: How it works"
<Maaz_> http://www.redhat.com/about/subscription/howitworks.html :: "Purchasing Your Own Red Hat Enterprise Linux …
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> what new here
<Kilos> not much i think
<somaunn> ok
<somaunn> i've a target to install Redhat on my laptop
<somaunn> but still i'm looking for a way to disable RHN subscription
<somaunn> i can't update without getting subscribed to RHN$
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> do i have to pay if i register to RHN ?
<somaunn> Maaz_: google do i have to pay to register to RHN
<Maaz_> somaunn: "How do I re-register my system with Red Hat Network (RHN) Classic ..." https://access.redhat.com/site/solutions/8036 :: "5.2. Starting the Red Hat Network Registration Client" https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Network_Satellite/5.1.1/html/Reference_Guide/s1-start-welcome.html :: "How do I apply package updates from the Red Hat
<Maaz_> Network? - Red ..." https://access.redhat.com/site/articles/11258 :: "Chapter 2. The rhn_re…
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> surely not
<somaunn> Kilos: thanks 
<somaunn> woudl be great if it's for free
<Kilos> for what somaunn 
<somaunn> and i will only get the license when i i move to more deeper things 
<Kilos> isnt the licence an exam you write
<somaunn> like setting up a server
<somaunn> or workstation stauffs
<Kilos> ah
<somaunn> Kilos: not i'm talking about software licensing for RHEL
<Kilos-> oh my
<somaunn> Kilos-: brb
<Kilos> wb everyone
<charl_> whow freenode is under massive ddos
<charl_> https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/437259178487578624
<charl_> We're being DDoS'd. Things might appear splitty or otherwise broken, but we and our most gracious sponsors (thank you!) are mitigating it.
<charl_> whow this ddos is crazy
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> these hackers dont seem to ever get bored
 * inetpro_ is still here 
<charl_> https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/437271145453486080
<charl_> "IKR? Such annoyance, much frustration. Very DDoS."
<charl_> "such timeout, much bouncer PMs"
<charl_> do you people know doge ?
<Kilos> oh my oh my oh my
<Kilos> they killed us
<Kilos> inetpro jy hier
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ???
<Kilos> fix it man
<Kilos> hi Golynx ddos attacks again looks like
<Golynx> Yes 
<Golynx> on @freenodestaff at twitter, they say its impossible to track the bad guys because they dont leave calling card packets 
<Golynx> so this is going to keep on happening in the future with freenode
<charl_> as is with the rest of the internet
<Golynx> charl_: yes true
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-23
 * Kilos greets ddos survivers
<Kilos> hi Private_User ddos was bad last night hey?
<Private_User> hi Kilos, modem trouble again?
<Kilos> not me freenode was attacked
<Kilos> but modem same. keeps disconnection periodically
<Kilos> i even tried to get here with chat.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net and different ports
<Kilos> wb georgl 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos
<Kilos> so how are the karate kids. been doing lotsa wax on wax off?
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> taking is easy... 
<nlsthzn> but alas there is practice again tonight
<Kilos> thats good man the more the better
<nlsthzn> I guess... I already told the sensei we need to up the fitness regime... after my first fight I couldn't even lift a leg to kick... then I had a fight directly afterwards with one well built big ex-boxer guy... and there I am almost unable to move >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i trained everyweek night and sat avys on the beach
<nlsthzn> first time he punched me I blocked and still moved two steps backwards...
<Kilos> 2 different dojos
<nlsthzn> ah cool
<Kilos> you gotta be super fit
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> my problem is with the work schedule I often miss practice for almost a week... guess I will need to build in my own catch-up routine, go jogging at the very least
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jogging, lotsa push ups and squat kicks
<Private_User> or you could kick palm trees
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> I wonder which movie I saw that in...
<Kilos> a van dam movie
<nlsthzn> Kickboxer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> where has our maid gone off to
<Private_User> hello charl_
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> they killed him last night
<charl_> isn't our maid here to make us coffee ?
<charl_> oh with the ddos?
<Kilos> wait i send one
<Private_User> LOL, you mean maaz, I was wondering what charl_ was on about
<Private_User> hehe
<charl_> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<charl_> that's better
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Okay
<charl_> Kilos: is qa a male or a female
<Kilos> female
<charl_> ah females always make the cutest maids
<charl_> good taste
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> ddos was bad last night
<charl_> yes it was crazy
<Kilos> QA i love you
<Kilos> hmm
<QA> Well, I love all you geeky types as well.
<Private_User> especially when they clean the top shelves, hey charl_ 
<Private_User> ;)
<charl_> whow QA sounds like a real akihabara type maid
<Kilos> where do you okes learn to add an h to wow
<Private_User> you know I want to know who does these ddos attacks?
<Kilos> bad kids
<Private_User> LOL @ Kilos 
<Kilos> its very evil
<QA> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> QA: thanks
<QA> charl_: no problemo
<charl_> there is still no real update on the ddos from freenode
<charl_> i checked their blog and twitter
<charl_> i like that bear video they posted "please bear with us" on twitter haha
<Private_User> QA: what about me? I want hot chocolate or a chocochino please
<QA> Private_User: Excuse me?
<Kilos> chanserv still aint got ops
<Private_User> QA: please clean the top shelves for us
<QA> Private_User: Sorry...
<charl_> Kilos: he does appear to have on this side ...
<Private_User> lol
<charl_> but the channel is emptier than usual indeed
<charl_> a lot of the guys idling are gone
<charl_> guys/ladies
<Kilos> sad that peeps find the need to do stuff like that
<charl_> yeah i dunno either
<charl_> i mean freenode of all parties... what did freenode ever do to anyone
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> haha there is a guy on efnet that hangs out on one of the same channges as me
<charl_> his hostname is most.likely.st0len.co.za
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> *channels
<nlsthzn> :)
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<charl_> how's it going in ruwait
<Private_User> speaking of efnet does anybody know if those IRC warez network/channels still exist out there? I remember back in the days when I used to frequent them and eventually they stopped the warez and stuck to what IRC was built for chatting
<charl_> Private_User: if you want anime there are a bunch of file servers on rizon
<charl_> but because Winners Don't Do Warez i don't know about the rest
<Private_User> was just curious to see if the people I used to chat to are still online these days
<nlsthzn> hi charl_ ruwais is still here :p
<Private_User> lol @ charl_
<charl_> nlsthzn: lol still doing nothing in ruwait? :P
<nlsthzn> always
<charl_> Private_User: most of the xdcc servers now seem to be http://iroffer.org/
<charl_> doesn't seem to be under active development though
<Kilos> QA thanks love
<QA> no probs, Kilos
<charl_> hi smile 
<Kilos> hi smile 
<charl_> oh no, really?!~
<Kilos-> eish
<smile> hi Kilos- :p
<smile> yesterday, there were some problems :(
<smile> freenode was partly down ;)
<Kilos-> by you?
<Kilos-> oh yes was dead here
<Kilos-> bad ddos attack
<smile> http://isup.me/dal.net :(
<Kilos-> still not fixed
<smile> now dalnet website is not working :(
<smile> yesterday, i was on dalnet ;)
<smile> instead of freenode, which was out of operation :)
<smile> I registered my account there, but the activation mail was not received :(
<Kilos-> ai!
<smile> I was looking for docs on documentation on the dal.net website, but I see it's down :(
<smile> * docs on activation
<Kilos-> join one of their channels and ask for help
<Kilos-> oh they down hey
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> wait till they have fixed it
<smile> I'm surfing the archived version on archive.org
<Kilos-> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos-
<Kilos-> i need your help with sakis3g again please
<Kilos-> i dunno where im going wrong
<Kilos-> put the script in /usr/bin
<Kilos-> ran sudo chmod +x sakis3g
<Kilos-> but it dont wanna work
<Kilos-> if i do sakis3g in terminal it says i dont have permission
<Kilos-> and if i use sudo it says there isnt such a command
<Kilos> Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Try ls -la /usr/bin/sakis3g and paste what it says
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> -rw-r--r-- 1 miles miles 214945 Feb 22 08:08 /usr/bin/sakis3g
<Kilos> read only?
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, should work none the less
<Kilos> was so much easier for me when their site still worked
<Trixar_za> And why root can't use it doesn't make sense either - it has read and write permission
<Trixar_za> You could just try running it locally
<Kilos> maybe the script got corrupt somewhere along the line?
<Trixar_za> No, it unpacks itself and runs from that location
<Trixar_za> Maybe it doesn't have permission to create the temporary files
<Kilos> yip it starts up that way. so where did i go wrong
<Trixar_za> wait
<Kilos> ok
<Trixar_za> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/sakis3g
<Trixar_za> and try again
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i didnt have the path in?
<Kilos> ty so much
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I noticed it lacked the run permission
<Kilos> thanks alot
<Trixar_za> No problem
<Trixar_za> I need to update sakis3g anyway
<Kilos> so that it can install from your site?
<Trixar_za> Not really. They updated usb_modeswitch so it uses a newer copy of libusb
<Kilos> oh
<Trixar_za> So sakis3g doesn't compile on newer copies of Ubuntu
<Kilos> thats not nice
<Trixar_za> (It runs - but if you want to make a binary of your own, it will fail)
<Trixar_za> Also the device database is nearly 8 months out of date
<Kilos> are you the only support left alive?
<Trixar_za> I'm the only person bothering to keep the binary building part of sakis3g alive
<Trixar_za> And I'm probably the only person updating the database
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> I have had a few minor contributions on github
<Trixar_za> And funny enough it's my most popular repository
<Kilos> clever peeps all seem to be too busy making a living to do anything else anymore
<Trixar_za> Hmm, 12 forks
<Trixar_za> not bad
<Kilos> link?
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source/network/members
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi queery you still alive
<queery> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Trixar_za what do all those forks there mean?
<Trixar_za> Just that people have their own code repository based on mine
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> why would they do that?
<Trixar_za> So they can work on the code themselves?
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> eveing all, Kilos , spinza
<Squirm-> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm- 
<Kilos> hi the bla
<Kilos> i hope freenode gets sorted before tuesday night
<Kilos> theblazehen 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro you here?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> yay mobile partner works on ubuntu
<nlsthzn_> ?
<Kilos> for huawei modem
<nlsthzn_> ah cool
<Kilos> but same as sakis3g no pidgin mxit connection
<Kilos> i wonder why that might be
<theblazehen> Kilos, other XMPP work fine?
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> yeah xmpp works
<Kilos> why is that theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos, and you can visit mxit.im?
<theblazehen> Kilos, no idea
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what you mean visit mxit.im
<theblazehen> in a browser
<Kilos> mxit works with network manager connecting
<Kilos> but nm dont see this modem
<theblazehen> hmm :/
<Kilos> call out ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Kilos> abend
<Kilos> theblazehen maybe i gotta add plugins to something
<theblazehen> Kilos, I dunno man..
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> meeting tuesday night hey
<Kilos> 20.30
<Kilos> ohi cocooncrash can you fix maaz please
<Kilos> he died on us with all the ddos on freenode
<Kilos> hmm... evo dont work with mobile partner either
<theblazehen> Kilos, kk, ty
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I'm not here
<Kilos> lol liar liar pants on fire
<inetpro> well maybe I am, but
<inetpro> not sure
<Kilos> no buts
<Kilos> you well?
 * nlsthzn_ checks
<inetpro> ok, ok... good evening
<nlsthzn_> seems inetpro is here
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> how's everyone doing tonight
<inetpro> ?
 * nlsthzn_ is the sleepy
<Kilos> good ty apart from e220
 * inetpro tried Telegram today
<Kilos> nlsthzn you must rest monday for tuesdays meeting
<inetpro> looks like it's really becoming popular
<Kilos> and inetpro ?
<nlsthzn> as an alternative for whatsapp?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: yep
<Kilos> does it work on pc
<Kilos> in pidgin
 * nlsthzn is not sure if he is working or not but will pop in if possible
<inetpro> just can't connect to them right now
<Kilos> them?
<inetpro> Kilos: there's a nice cli version
<Kilos> for the pc?
<inetpro> https://telegram.org/apps
<Kilos> that could work
<inetpro> just haven't figured exactly how it works yet
<inetpro> but right now I can not connect to it at all
<nlsthzn> sounds promising :p
<Kilos> why it went to github
<Kilos> vysheng / tg
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: that is where the source code is hosted
<Kilos> so how you get it going in cli then
<nlsthzn> compile from source
<nlsthzn> need to do some voodoo
<Kilos> oh my theres lotsa info further down
<Kilos> https://github.com/vysheng/tg
<Kilos> wget commands and all
<Kilos> 6.7m for cli use
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> anyway, me going to hit the hay
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> ive got it installed
<superfly> inetpro: I'm using Webogram for the desktop
<inetpro> superfly: are you connected at the mo?
<superfly> using webogram? no
<superfly> zhukov.github.io/webogram/
<inetpro> web based?
<superfly> you can download it and use it locally of course
<superfly> it's written in JS
<superfly> yes
<superfly> bbiab
 * inetpro tired
<inetpro> I'll check it tomorrow
<superfly> inetpro: tired? it's only half 9
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol old age catching up fast
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> its the early mornings
<Kilos> too many years of sleeping in
<Kilos> aw you need to have a cell number registered first too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<somaunn> hi guys
<somaunn> bye bye
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-16
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  and other early birds
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi popp
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> rtft
<Kilos> morning superfly  inetpro  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning kilos
 * mazal loer in
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz  large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Aircon technitian here again. Visit nr 5 now I think
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And everytime someone esle , which makes it difficult cos he then don't know what previous guy did
<mazal> Removed the pipe and it's completely vrot. Only half of it left. So explain to me how the previous 4 guys did not see that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some peeps lokk but cannot see
<Kilos> look
<mazal> You does inetpro always say AI !!!!!!
<mazal> how even
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Het oom krieket gekyk ?
<mazal> Struggled in our first match. Bowling a big problem for this trournament
<Brainiarc7> Hello guys
<superfly> hi Brainiarc7
<Brainiarc7> Hey superfly 
<Brainiarc7> I was lurking around the Nairobi Linux User Group mailing list and saw mention of the #ubuntu-za IRC chaneel and thought, why not connect and interact with you guys?
<TinuvaMac> all the way from Kenya, heh why not :P
<Brainiarc7> Yeah
<Brainiarc7> I currently run Arch Linux in a dual boot setup..
<Brainiarc7> And Ubuntu in a VM
<superfly> Brainiarc7: Kilos is trying to get everyone from Africa together in #ubuntu-africa
<Brainiarc7> Nice.
<Brainiarc7> You guys know kilos?
<Brainiarc7> Wow
<superfly> just trying to basically connect Africa together
<superfly> Brainiarc7: all too well
<Brainiarc7> Nice!
<Kilos> hi Brainiarc7  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Brainiarc7> Thanks kilos
<Kilos> sorry i was asleep
<Brainiarc7> Probablu woken up by the IRC notification
<Kilos> them nairobi peeps
<Kilos> yeah
<Brainiarc7> *Probably
<Kilos> haha
<Brainiarc7> I know that feel....
<Kilos> hi Neo31  
<Kilos> Brainiarc7  dont forget the channel for the africa getting together is #ubuntu-africa
<Brainiarc7> Yeah
<Kilos> and if you can , spread the word to other peeps in africa
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<superfly> sup drussell
<drussell> yo yo Kilos & superfly ... how was your weekend?
<Kilos> tiring
<Kilos> the fly is killing me drussell  
<Kilos> actually the pro is and fly sorting my mess ups
<Kilos> hi Guest14422  you forgot you nick graeme?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta
<ThatGraemeGuy> what happened there I wonder
<Kilos> oh i thought lurking incognito
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro having to catch up again
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: you talk too much :-)
<Kilos> nono man i was asleep
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> its them
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> greets :)
<superfly> drussell: Good thanks. Friends, Code. What more can you ask for?
<superfly> sup magellanic
<magellanic> superfly: :)
<stickyboy> Raining in Nairobi.
<stickyboy> Finally...
<Kilos> rain is good anywhere
<Trixar_za> superfly: sandwich and a cold beer?
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> glass windows are fun
<Trixar_za> They have weird dynamics
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/windows.jpg
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're playing minetest now?
<Kilos> haha
<Trixar_za> I have my own server - what do you think? :P
<Kilos> looks good
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew boring
<ThatGraemeGuy> i stopped playing on our server because nobody else played
<Kilos> yip alone sucks
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice to build still with others and see what's been done already
<Trixar_za> I have a creative server, so you pretty much have everything you could need. Does have a slight survival element.
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew, creative is boring too
<ThatGraemeGuy> well, for me
<Trixar_za> Interesting thing about the window panes is that you can leave out the corner blocks and water and lava sources will stay in place
<Trixar_za> Mind you, without the corner, the water and lava will mix, so for lava in water you need to leave the corners in place
<Trixar_za> I have too many mods loaded, but it's mostly for fun and to build more stuff
<Trixar_za> Guns just to fire at stuff - lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm building a rubik's cube
<ThatGraemeGuy> which reminds me let me work on it some more
<Trixar_za> There's a few physics quarks that are fun to mess with
<Trixar_za> Like the worldedit tool doesn't activate physics - so you can technical build air pockets in water and lava
<Trixar_za> It does collapse if you build within one block away from the edge
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<SDCDev> ganit?
<SDCDev> ek's in Simon's Town
<Kilos> poegaai
<Kilos> en jy
<SDCDev> Simonstad
<Kilos> lekker ne
<SDCDev> poesgoed
<SDCDev> :p
<SDCDev> hahaha jk
<SDCDev> sorz for language :(
<Kilos> hehe
<SDCDev> I dont talk like that usually, but im drunk
<Kilos> you naughty
<SDCDev> in muzenburg right now, busy having a few beers by the sea, then going to catch the train back to SImons Town
<SDCDev> Muizenburg even
<SDCDev> afaik
<Kilos> they stay a persons true nature comes out when drunk
<SDCDev> hahaha
<SDCDev> thats why I always get bitches drunk
<SDCDev> naat
<SDCDev> naaaat :P
<Kilos> ai!
<SDCDev> :<
<Kilos> you naughty
<Kilos> how much longer on the touring
<arnaudmez> Hi Guys
<arnaudmez> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> guys
<Kilos> join the africa channel too , 
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> add it to your favourites
<arnaudmez> already done
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> arnaudmez  ask here too the see who answers first
<arnaudmez> in a need of a flyer model in svg format.
<arnaudmez> preparing an event here arround ubuntu
<arnaudmez> for those who find please send me everthing here arnaudmez@gmail.com
<mazal> Oi I wish they would change the color of the chrome icon , I keep opening thunderbird when I want to open chrome :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> The revenge of the favourites menu
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
 * mazal needs another drill
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> ai! net splits again
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> inetpro: do you use cron?
<inetpro> magespawn: obviously
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  sorry i had scrolled back and couldnt see what was causing the plings
<magespawn> inetpro: example?
<magespawn> not of cron itself, but what you use it for
<Kilos> mazal does that cron stuff
<Kilos> crontab i think
<Kilos> i stay awake and watch things happen
<magespawn> i understand what it does and how, i was curios about a real world example
<inetpro> magespawn: man -s5 crontab
<magespawn> crontab is where the commands are stored that you want to run, and the times etc
<inetpro> see: EXAMPLE CRON FILE
<Kilos> so you can start an upgrade late after you have gone to bed etc
<Kilos> i spose backups too
<magespawn> almost anything you want Kilos 
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> magespawn: 0 8,17 * * * /batch/routinejobs > /dev/null 2>&1 # Run routine jobs at 8:00 and 17:00
<inetpro> there's one of many real world jobs I have
<magespawn> everyday i assume since there is only time specified there
<inetpro> correct
<inetpro> # minute hour dayomon monoyear dayoweek command
<magespawn> and that then runs the file routinejobs with what you have specified there
<inetpro> s/file/script/
<magespawn> i do not understand "/dev/null 2>&1"
<magespawn> is that for the output of routinejobs?
<inetpro> magespawn: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10508843/what-is-dev-null-21
<inetpro>  /dev/null is the bitbocket
<inetpro> bitbucket
<inetpro> or dustbin if you may
<Kilos> inetpro  shout when you got time please
<magespawn> i see
<inetpro> in other words redirecting output to nothingness
<Kilos> im sure i made a branch for twit but can find it
<inetpro> magespawn: 2>&1 redirects standard error (2) to standard output (1), which then discards it as well since standard output has already been redirected
<magespawn> that means if there is an error you would not see it
<inetpro> magespawn: correct
<magespawn> is that wise? i would have thought it would be a good idea to be notified of errors
<inetpro> you typically make pretty much sure that errors are dealt with in the script
<magespawn> i see, so if there is an error of some sort then the script should have a way to deal with it?
<inetpro> definitely
<magespawn> so for somebody like me i would leave that out, because i still learning and it would help to see the errors
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> magespawn: cron jobs don't run in interactive mode
<magespawn> i see, but if i set one up and it fails because of something i have done, or did not take into account etc, i would like to know without having to go back and check
<magespawn> that seems like a very useful tool
<magespawn> Kilos: this might be easier to read than the man pages http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<Kilos> nono man no place for anything else
<Kilos> one thing at a time and one step at a time
<magespawn> indeed, store it for reference later then
<Kilos> lol ty
<Kilos> saved
<magespawn> Kilos how good is that machine that you use there?
<magespawn> harddrive, ran, processor?
<magespawn> inetpro: so batch then would be a folder where you store the scripts that you would like cron to run?
<magespawn> hmm if i understand this correctly you can also have cron pass data to the command that you have cron execute
<Kilos> mine here is lekker magespawn  
<Kilos> 1tb drive 4g ddr3 
<Kilos> only 3g dual core though
<magespawn> have you read anything about virtual machines?
<Kilos> not much but i tried virtualbox here once, was kinda slow
<Kilos> but ran 7 and kde
<Kilos> had probs making it work with 3g though
<Kilos> now got 4g so must be more hassles
<magespawn> i was just thinking you could set up a virtual machine or three, so you could try commands out to see their effects before doing them on your live machine
<Kilos> this system is rock solid magespawn  
<Kilos> the only thing im battling with is bzr
<Kilos> i got another pc with kde on where i can test unknown commands
<magespawn> i really like the idea
<magespawn> you could run a LAMP server virtually for looking at websites that you make, which would also allow you to get experience with web servers
<mazal> Night everyone
<magespawn> good night mazal
<Kilos> i go bath now wb
<Kilos> wbb too
<magespawn> hmmm really so much to learn and so little time
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> magespawn: the /batch folder is just my choice to keep my own scripts in one place
<magespawn> inetpro: makes sense though
<magespawn> i like things to make sense, then other people can also understand what you have done
<inetpro> magespawn: if you want to learn about serious scripting see: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<superfly> *grumble* *grumble* *grumble*
<inetpro> magespawn: oh but don't tell the fly about it
<inetpro> rather do it using python :-)
<superfly> magespawn: if you like things to make sense, use Python, it's WAY more readable than anything else out there
<inetpro> perl ftw!
<superfly> inetpro: I converted StickyNotes to use PostgreSQL... hopefully no more timeouts
<inetpro> superfly: ah, that's good news
<inetpro> was hoping that I wouldn't have to reverse back to slexy
<inetpro> wb smile
<smile> hi! :) thanks
<inetpro> oh and even Wraz
<smile> I finally fixed my ChatZilla setup :p
<inetpro> Kilos: you not the greeter bot any more?
<inetpro> smile: when last were you in here?
<inetpro> you even missed Kilos' promotion ceremony?
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> why grumbling
<Kilos> what i broke now
<inetpro> Kilos: don't ask that
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<smile> inetpro: I did :(
<smile> I was here a few weeks ago, I think? :p
<smile> three weeks?
<Kilos> haha inetpro  you so cheeky
<Kilos> i also both now and again
<Kilos> once in summer and not so often in winter
<Kilos> s/both/bath
<inetpro> Kilos: me cheeky? Never!
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> you are supposed to be doing the africa site for your membership app
<Kilos> and magespawn   too
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> now that he's a member he is....
<Kilos> say it
<inetpro> ok, lemme leave it there rather
<Kilos> tired
<Kilos> lol im gonna hit you
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you can sing to me
<Kilos> stay as sweet as you are
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> slaapwel :D
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos i am working on it
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-17
<Kilos> morning all of you. not sure if i get shed today again
<Kilos> pumping water quick too. somewhere a pipe popped last night and after 20mm rain ground wet everywhere so how to find it is the thing
<Padroni> Morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Padroni> hi Jacques_Stry
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> #mailqueues
 * Padroni sighs
<Kilos> sorry power went
<Kilos> Padroni  fight the good fight
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> more like routine, bro
<Kilos> im too old to be a bro
<stickyboy> Kilos: What about bru?
<Kilos> that too
<Kilos> im trying to remember what we used to use 40 years ago
<Kilos> buddy, china, mate,bud 
<Padroni> 'bru' implies relation/respect, not age
<Kilos> will think more
<Padroni> I will stick to Kilos though.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Padroni  did you fly up yesterday?
<Padroni> No
<Kilos> or sleep all day
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Padroni> got a snotty mail from the Directorate of Priority Crime Investigation about my unwilingness to co-operate
<Kilos> oh my
<Padroni> retorted with a detailed explanation of the investigating officer's complete incompetence and lack of understanding even basic internet terms
<Padroni> So we are now in a bit of a stalemate, it seems.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> But they replied back in the mean time that they will get my subpoena re-issued correctly
<Padroni> so I think they basically admitted defeat?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<TinuvaMac> how goes
<Kilos> ok ty and there
<TinuvaMac> no complaints here
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<stickyboy> lol "china"
<stickyboy> Funny slang in ZA :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that is oooold slang stickyboy  
<stickyboy> :P
<Padroni> wrote an article last year where I disected a good phishing site
<Padroni> explaining it's methods, obfuscation, etc.
<Padroni> posted on my blog - which has less than 30 articles in total.
<Padroni> it's been generating a stupid amount of traffic eversince...
 * Padroni is baffled.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> key words attracting peeps
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> lots of reads
<Kilos> good
<Padroni> I write stuff for criticalwatch.com sometimes
<Padroni> or rather, they use my research in some of their articles.
<Kilos> good too
<Padroni> it's funny to watch them get my stuff wrong though
<Padroni> or misinterpret it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do they then come ask for help?
<Padroni> we discuss via skype
<Padroni> me and the owner
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> greets
<Padroni> hi
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> you gotta greet the rest as well
<Kilos> otherwise they sulk
<SDCDev> lol
<SDCDev> hey sulkers
<SDCDev> (rest)
<Kilos> hee hee
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> https://heimdalsecurity.com/blog/ctb-locker-ransomware/
<Xethron> Hello Kilos
<highvoltage> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/118565-tell-eskom-and-its-load-shedding-to-stuff-off.html
<highvoltage> (wrong channel but right country at least :) )
<magellanic> highvoltage: heya :)
<Kilos> lol lo highvoltage  
<highvoltage> good morning
<superfly> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Padroni> hi superfly / highvoltage / magellanic
<magellanic> heya
<superfly> Padroni: I haven't forgotten about you... just busy... *sigh*
<Padroni> no worries
<Padroni> same here
<stickyboy> Padroni: Which TLS cipher suite do you use?
<Padroni> I don't use TLS 
<Padroni> everything can be broken
<stickyboy> So you use plaintext?
<Padroni> making encryption a bit of a moot point
<Padroni> depends on what I need it for
<Padroni> what do you use TLS for?
<stickyboy> Padroni: I use TLS for HTTPS.
<Padroni> I stick to SSL for https if need be
<stickyboy> I'm not debating that "everything can be broken", but it's not a very pragmatic approach.
<Padroni> but I never do anything that can cause too much damage should SSL fail 
<Padroni> like transactions and such
<stickyboy> Padroni: Hmm? SSLv3 is beyond broken...
<Padroni> that is always done on the vendor's side
<Padroni> i know, stickyboy
<stickyboy> Padroni: Do you work for the NSA? ANSWER ME NOW.
<Padroni> hence my poiint of view on the matter
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> they have scoped me out on linkedin though
<Padroni> which kinda made me nervous
<stickyboy> Ok, I am a big supporter of TLS1.2 with AEAD and forward secrecy.
<Padroni> I am a big supporter of privacy and the right to anonomity in general
<stickyboy> My blogs don't work without HTTPS... https://mjanja.ch/ https://alaninkenya.org/
<Padroni> I feel the gov have fucked up enough things that they don't need to meddle in my communications
<Padroni> oh snap - pardon my language
<stickyboy> All HTTP links are 301 -> with long strict transport headers.
<stickyboy> Yesterday's report on Equation APT by Kaspersky was amaaaaazing.
<Padroni> I spent the day looking after my 4month old son yesterday
<Padroni> by 11H00 I have been puked, pissed, and shat on and I kinda gave up trying to get behind a pc
<Kilos> lol
<highvoltage> stickyboy: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=mjanja.ch - not bad
<stickyboy> highvoltage: ;)
<Symmetria> stickyboy should be back in a minute
<Symmetria> its rebooting, for some bizarre reason linux does that occasionally with those raid systems
<Symmetria> it randomnly decides it cant communicate with them 
<Padroni> Here's something to ruin everyone's day:
<Padroni> http://thehackernews.com/2015/02/hard-drive-firmware-hacking.html
<Squirm> Hey - Anyone else having issues with za.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Kilos> yes Squirm  Symmetria  is rebooting i think
<Kilos> use neology so long
<Squirm> Symmetria: you still manage that?
<Kilos> our repos are pointed to him
<Squirm> I can wait
<Symmetria> its fixed
<Kilos> go Squirm  
<Symmetria> sorry we had a minor issue where linux sometimes loses ability to talk to the equilogix units 
<Symmetria> for some bizarro reason
<Symmetria> and that requires a reboot 
<Squirm> Cool
<Padroni> and then confirmation: 
<Padroni> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/16/us-usa-cyberspying-idUSKBN0LK1QV20150216
<stickyboy> Symmetria: It's back. Ta
<stickyboy> Symmetria: I get it too, on mirror.mjanja.co.ke.  Storage went away last week and some LUG members were like STICKYYYY
<mazal> Bye everyone , God bless
<Squirm> Has anyone here had many dealings with SIP phones?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I try to have a little to do with phones as possible
<Squirm> We have a small fibre line, dedicated to dealing with our VOIP traffic, from our provider. When this line fails, which is does from time to time, we fail over to our primary fibre connection. This is great. The only real routing our firewall does, is pass all voip traffic over our voip fibre if it's up, and then rules disappear when the voip fibre goes down. This all works well. The problem comes in when our voip fibre comes 
<Squirm> back online. It seems either the phones/our SIP provider(telviva.com) is holding on to the IP address of our primary fibre. So calls from then on, don't work. The call dials, but no sound comes through the handset. So the packets are essentially going out through voip fibre and in through primary fibre, which makes things break...
<magellanic> don't the phones timeout and reconnect to the sip server though?
<Squirm> magellanic: no. Maybe because the primary fibre doesn't actually go down
<magellanic> hmm yes
<magellanic> I guess the firewall should make sure routing goes through the voip-fiber when it's up
<Squirm> It does
<Squirm> If I traceroute our  sip server, it goes out the correct route
<magellanic> but the phones have an established connection going via the other route?
<Squirm> Well.. I'm not sure what's happening there. I've rebooted phones countless times and they're not establishing a new connection
<magellanic> tcpdump for traffic to the voip server on the primary line
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magellanic> heya
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> bbl just moving into my roo
<magespawn> s/roo/room
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> you are becoming like rocking horse droppings=very scarce
<gremble> I've turned into quite the busy person
<gremble> haha
<Squirm> magellanic: Seems the firewall wasn't changing the ESTABLISHED connections
<Squirm> found a way to clear all connections to our SIP Server from our primary fibre
<Squirm> voila
<magellanic> nice
<Squirm> But there doesn't seem to be a way on our firewall to automate it
<Squirm> So might have ti script something that sits on another server :/
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Naand oom
<magellanic> Squirm: it know when the other line comes back up though, you could force all traffic to sip server via that route then
<Squirm> magellanic: That's the route in place
<Squirm> But it's nor forcing already established connections over that route
<magellanic> the rules are just routing rules you have there? that get set/unset when the lines come/go?
<Kilos> wb octoquad  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<octoquad> greetings
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<Squirm> magellanic: Yep
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  sup?
<mazal> Oom Kilos , daar is fout met bduk se chat
<Kilos> ai! maak reg vir hom
<mazal> Hy het my vandag gesê dat hy niks kan sien wat in die channel getik word nie
<mazal> Hy het re-install , en nou wil die chat nie werk nie
<Kilos> wsatter client
<Kilos> oh ya die thunderbird ding
<mazal> Yep , en ek kennie daai settings vie chat op tb nie
<Kilos> se vir hom xchat of hexchat
<mazal> Nee hy soek als in een app
<Kilos> ek gebruik tb nerens
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ag koos vergeet ek alweer ek maggie afr praat nie
<Kilos> hy kan kyk in /home
<Kilos> np
<mazal> He installed K , so I recommended konversation
<magellanic> Squirm: you could use iptables nat stuff or ip rule rules to force it..
<mazal> But he doesn't want multiple apps open
<Kilos> in hom get to see the file .thunderbird
<Kilos> tell him to go to /home and then press alt +. and he will see the hidden files
<mazal> Everything works , connects and even shows the channel tab red that there is activity , but clicking on the tab does nothing , doesn't actually opens the window to see inside the channel view
<mazal> I will see when he is back at work if I see the problem in front of me if I can figure out what's wrong
<Kilos> maybe something is corrupt in the conf file
<Kilos> normally removing the app then deleting that .file and then installing again will sort it
<mazal> Is difficult to know what's wrong with just a description , need to see it before me
<Kilos> yip me too
<mazal> Just thought I should tell you guys why he is in and out without saying anything
<Kilos> tell him he is forgiven hehe
<mazal> And I told him K is nice , so he installed that and now he has problems :P
<Kilos> murphy
<mazal> yeah
<Kilos> you can try using thunderbird irc chat by you and then looking at what must be in that .file
<magespawn> mazal i think there are chat clients that you can use in firefox rather than thunderbird
<magespawn> brb just rebooting
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<magespawn> good evening inetpro
<inetpro> mazal: if you are on KDE then please try Konversation as a client for IRC
<Kilos> haha its bduk and he like everything in one app
<inetpro> IRC via thunderbird doesn't come close to Konversation
<Kilos> i know that
<inetpro> Kilos: is mazal using Konversation yet?
<mazal> inetpro: Is not me , is bduk
<Kilos> most likely
<inetpro> mazal: are you?
<mazal> I'm on konversation
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> cool, then please show him
<mazal> Which I recommended to him
<mazal> But he wants everything in 1 app
<inetpro> nothing beats seeing it in action
<inetpro> thunderbird is a mail client, that is where it's strenghts lie
<mazal> I don't know why he wants it that way , but that's how he wants it and used it for long time
<mazal> I agree with you inetpro
<mazal> I'll try and convince him :)
 * inetpro tried IRC on thunderbird
<magespawn> irssi for the win
<inetpro> meh!
<Kilos> he is most likely like me and needs to learn to use many workspaces
<mazal> Kilos: I think it's more a matter of unity's multiple app windows that's a shlep
<Kilos> unity?
<mazal> I think that annoyed him
<inetpro> you really don't have to use multiple workspaces
<mazal> Yeah we were mos for long time on unity
<Kilos> oh ya 
<inetpro> just use ALT+Tab to switch between apps
<Kilos> inetpro  i love my 10 workspaces
<mazal> I think that's where the thing started with him of not wanting many apps open
<mazal> I know he had issues getting apps to the top and things like that
<mazal> I must just show him that with K there isn't that nonsense
<mazal> And switching is a breeze
<Kilos> kde rocks
<mazal> Yeah I'm very happy since I switched.
 * inetpro keeps things very basic
<inetpro> three to four apps on a single desktop at any one time and no fancy desktop effects at all
<mazal> inetpro: Yeah me too , disabled desktop effects and have 3 apps on desktop 1 and only 1 app on desktop 2
<mazal> I'm kinda old school that way , don't like many bells & wistles
<inetpro> bells and whistles is a massive waste of resources
<magespawn> yup agree with that one
<mazal> That's why today's cars breaks so easy and cost so much to repair lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i am learning to do almost all my work through the command line when possible
 * mazal be hungry
 * mazal go search for snacks
<stickyboy> magespawn: irssi ftw++
<stickyboy> tmux + irssi + znc + 
<stickyboy> omg winning
<magespawn> stickyboy: screen + byobu when working on mutiple machines 
<stickyboy> magespawn: tmux all the way, br0.
<stickyboy> Got my configs on public git repo, w00t.
<stickyboy> That's the first thing I clone on all my servers.
<magespawn> i will give tmux a look, but i am not that organised yet
<stickyboy> Merge branches '4_x-dev-DS-2355', '4_x-dev-banners', '4_x-dev-update-cua', '4_x-dev-xmlui-strings', '4_x-dev-cocoon-caching' and '4_x-dev-controlled-vocab' into 4_x-dev-next
<stickyboy> LOL I just merged SIX branches into one in git.
<stickyboy> w00t
<stickyboy> magespawn: I wrote a blog post ~2 years ago when I switched from screen -> tmux... it might inspire you: https://mjanja.ch/2013/03/migrating-from-screen-to-tmux/
<Squirm> magellanic: I could. but it's not a linux firewall, it's a fortigate
<Squirm> so I can't
 * inetpro shall have to take the dive and learn tmux
<inetpro> but not now
<inetpro> stickyboy: nice posting!
<superfly> I'm sticking to Quassel. I have enough complicated in my life, I don't need any more.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Thanks
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro has many years of mustle memory stuck in screen mode
<stickyboy> inetpro: I ported my .screenrc to .tmux.conf: https://github.com/alanorth/dotfiles/
<stickyboy> :D
<inetpro> stickyboy: I noticed 
<stickyboy> ^a-c... ^a-d... all of them :)
<inetpro> looks very cool
<stickyboy> All the young kids in the office use ^b. I laugh at them.
<inetpro> but am too tired to attack anything new now 
<stickyboy> inetpro: No prob.
<magespawn> screen is not actively maintained? wow
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<magespawn> right, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-18
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos Het oom nie na hierdie tipe tool gesoek op 'n stadium nie ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/camicri-cube-a-tool-for-offlineonline-package-management.html
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> Maaz  ydiw
<Maaz> You're Doing It Wrong
<Kilos> sigh, whats new
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> oom Kilos , my boodskap gekry van maaz af ?
<Kilos> hi mazal  dankie
<Kilos> ja dankie, het dit in trello gesit
<mazal> kewl
<mazal> Wat's trello ?
<Kilos> gekyk daarna so vinnig, lyk goed
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ons gebruik n trello ding
<mazal> omte ?
<Kilos> klaar vergeet hoe of waar
<Kilos> om te wys wat moet gedoen word en wat is klaar ens
<mazal> Ahh ok , like a project management thing ?
<Kilos> https://trello.com/
<mazal> Looks nice , I am looking for an app like that to organize my things , but that one seems online only ?
<Kilos> ek gebruik dit om te kyk wat ek vergeet het om te doen
<Kilos> ja online
<Kilos> so ander kan ook sien en bysit of help
<Kilos> its for the fly and pro to remind me hehe
<Kilos> they get an email saying Kilos did it wrong again
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi pad
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Padroni> I'm good
<Kilos> lol raising babies is hard work hey
<Kilos> i got into trouble lots when ian was small
<Kilos> nappy changes were done outside, glodina nappy in dustbin and hosepipe cleaned up nicely
<Padroni> hehe
<Padroni> it's fun though
<Padroni> I love that kid so much.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> today peeps use them disposable nappies
<Kilos> i was tongue lashed about the costs involved
<Padroni> yup
<Padroni> they are expewnsive
<Kilos> oh and the cruelty about using a hosepipe, but ian giggled the whole time, so it couldnt have been bad
<Padroni> worse case scenario, you claim being green
<Padroni> fertilizing the lawn
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont know how women can handle the smell
<Kilos> or how milk can cause such a smell
<Padroni> breast milk diapers are fine
<Padroni> it's when they go off that, that it becomes terrible.
<Kilos> ya this was nan
<Kilos> he was 2 months and 3 weeks prem so was 3 months old before coming home
<Padroni> damn
<Kilos> luckily petrol was cheap back then
<mazal> Kilos: I am trying out trello a bit. Looks like a very handy app
<Kilos> works good for me
<Kilos> i look at it first thing and sigh "Oh no, not again"
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<mazal> There isn't any easy I maybe can import my bookmarks from chrome into trello ?
<mazal> I've made a hyperlink card and want to put important ones in there , will I have to manually do them ?
<Kilos> you make cards for "to do"  "parked ideas"  "current activities" and "done"
<Padroni> mail queues are going quick today
<Padroni> already did 4 servers
<Padroni> it's because I don't have to add my IP to /etc/hosts.allow on the servers this morning
<Kilos> or you make lists with those headings then add cards in them
<Kilos> how did you get past that Padroni  
<Padroni> past what?
<Kilos> the ip thing
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> we have one server that I SSH into
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> then from there I can ssh to all the rest, add my IP, then access the server backed WHM software
<Padroni> else it tells me to p!ss off
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> 'computer says no'
<Padroni> jeez
<Padroni> I'm telling you
<Kilos> what
<Padroni> people piss me off
<Padroni> whenever someone introduces himself as 'the IT guy' for a business
<Padroni> I know I am dealing with a twit
<Padroni> on the topic of malware infections:
<Kilos> its an image peeps think its impressive to use
<Padroni> IT Guy :  I have 22 years of experience with this thing
<Padroni> Me : I don't care.  You are doing it wrong.
<Padroni> convo gets heated
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> patience is a virtue
<Padroni> so I tell him: you can either shut up and learn something, or you can rant on trying to establish your credentials
<Padroni> choose.
<Kilos> hi DarkSurferZA  
<Kilos> Padroni  learn diplomacy
<Kilos> Maaz  diplomacy
<Maaz> Diplomacy is having the ability to tell someone to go to hell in such a way that they look forward to the trip!
<DarkSurferZA> Yo kilos. How are you guys always online
<Maaz> DarkSurferZA: By the way, Charl on freenode told me "tell darksurferza https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7598531" 1 year, 3 months, 2 days, 20 hours, 10 minutes and 22 seconds ago
<Padroni> I tried.  It didn't take 
<Kilos> i use telkom 4g
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> wb DarkSurferZA  
<DarkSurferZA> Soz guys. Windows phone irc app suck plenty.
<DarkSurferZA> Keep gettin booted
<Kilos> ai!
<DarkSurferZA> Will try again from android in an hour or so
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi fairyface  
<Kilos> hehe
<fairyface> yo
<Kilos> fairyface  are you darksurfer?
<fairyface> Kilos, nope
<fairyface> I do surf though
<fairyface> waves not the web
<Kilos> lol we had a guy just before you with probs staying connected
<Kilos> fairyface  welcome to ubuntu-za
<fairyface> dude you are annoying
<Kilos> hmm...
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Padroni> welcome back
<Kilos> ty Padroni  
<Padroni> Kilos: are you on stackexchange?
<Padroni> like stackoverflow or superuser?
<mazal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR4baLQmU0s
<mazal> Another Ubuntu phone demo ^^
<Kilos> no
<mazal> A bit long be warned
<Padroni> i want one of those phones
<Padroni> but
<Padroni> yeah :(
<Padroni> i have two iphones
<Padroni> my wife will beat me into submission if I get ANOTHER phone
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Padroni: I'm still old school , use cheapy small phone that can just phone and sms lol
<mazal> Nothing could convince me to get a smart phone , yet
<Kilos> started a /ignore list today
<mazal> on irc ?
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> never used that , don't even know how it works
<Kilos> easy to do /ignore "nick"
<mazal> ah ok
<mazal> maaz now you better watch out , i learned something new
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz don't be sorry be careful
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Cheeky bot
<Squirm> mornings
<mazal> Morning Squirm , how be you ?
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Heya mazal. Quite well thanks :)
<Squirm> Hey there Kilos
<Squirm> How are you all?
<Kilos> good ty and you lad?
<Squirm> Maaz: bring on the coffee!
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Kilos: quite well :)
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: massive
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: mginormous
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> Sorry Squirm  No more than a beer mug full is allowed. Times are hard!
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Been scaled down from a bath to a beer mug!
<Squirm> Damn this recession
<mazal> lol @ times are hard
<mazal> This bot is crazy !
<mazal> **sigh** Ok , another batch of virusses dead. This crap is getting really annoying
<mazal> I needs something that can "accidentaly" destroy all usb sticks upon use <eg>
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Squirm> Maaz: no botsnack for you, but thanks
<Maaz> thanks, Squirm
<Kilos> see if you can enforce the This disk is not formatted, would you like to format it
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Padroni> hi Squirm
<Padroni> hi Maaz
<Padroni> hi mazal
<mazal> hi Padroni
<Padroni> can you not disable the use of USB ports on their computers?
<mazal> I'm not allowed to :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Personally I would sommer do the hammer solution until nobody has money left to buy anymore , but that I may not do either :P
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> If a USB storage device is already installed on the computer, set the Start value in the following registry key to 4:
<Padroni> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Padroni> hi Jacques_Stry
<Jacques_Stry> Large area of RTB DSL is offline, so connected via mobile atm...
<Padroni> you live in Rustenburg?
<Jacques_Stry> Yep
<Squirm> Hey Padroni
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.pop2imap.com/, haha!
<Jacques_Stry> Must say well done to the guy that made that site
<Jacques_Stry> Listening to the telkom phone song for the last 15 min, after this i'll probably know the playlist by heart
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> Telkom makes me cry
<Kilos> dont fight them please i got 4g
<Jacques_Stry> having two dsl lines doesn't help when they both connected to the same exchange
<Kilos> eina
<Padroni> guys
<Padroni> need help 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> say how
<Padroni> anyone know of a OS billing program that I can use to bill clients for work done?
<Padroni> must run on ubuntu
<Padroni> I used to use Kbilling on windows
<Padroni> but will prefer using it on my desktop, which is only Ubuntu
<Kilos> http://scottnesbitt.net/ubuntublog/four-open-source-invoicing-tools-for-freelancers-and-small-businesses/
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> you might also ask on the mailing list, and even on clug-chat list perhaps
<Kilos> hi inetpro  \
 * inetpro getting very frustrated with many sites using fancy and bloated font icons 
<inetpro> problem case example: http://ubuntu.aspcode.net/view/635400140124705175606214/firefox-can-not-display-some-icons-of-some-english-sites
<inetpro> and then there is the new http://www.tshwane.gov.za/
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft SharePoint" />
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> where are you today?
<SDCDev> Langebaan :)
<SDCDev> how are you Kilos?
<inetpro> Padroni: that site is totally broken now
<mazal> Heh , Telkom. I just came back from one of my sites that had no comms and on my way there already Telkom messed up
<mazal> For once it wasn't them this time
<mazal> already decided even
<Kilos> hmm... rather short shed?
<mazal> Occording to their site there isn't supposed to be any shedding now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only for me
<Kilos> most likely working somewhere near
<magellanic> Squirm: ah, no idea about forigate's sorry
<TinuvaMac> they sorta work :P
<Symmetria> fortigates?
<Symmetria> ugh ;p
 * Symmetria is not a fan
<TinuvaMac> me neither, which is why I say the sorta work
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magellanic> heya
<Padroni> Kilos: 
<Kilos> yessir Padroni  
<Padroni> i just figured out that that file transfer script does not work for some reason
<Kilos> ohi magellanic  
<Padroni> so busy looking at fixing it
<Kilos> ohi magespawn   too
<Kilos> oi Padroni  
<Padroni> yar?
<Kilos> dont just sit there
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> dsl is back - woooot
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> that was quick
<Kilos> gfo telkom
<Kilos> go too
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Jacques_Stry> well it was off 20:30 - 14:00
<Kilos> dont kry sisters vodacom internet is off for 3 months now
<Jacques_Stry> O.O
<Kilos> but they fone every week and apologize and say they are working on it5
<Kilos> and give her free data hahaha
<Jacques_Stry> well at least they doing some compensation
<Jacques_Stry> even though she can only use it when they actually fix it...
<Kilos> ya but she has already put an 8ta sim in her bb
<Kilos> hmm... mutton kaaiings lekker too
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<Kilos> rendered fat i think its called
<Kilos> ask ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> he knows how lekker it be
<Jacques_Stry> lol I know what it is, didn't know you get it in mutton
<Jacques_Stry> usually pork
<ThatGraemeGuy> crackling
<ThatGraemeGuy> rendered fat it is the liquid you get from slowly heating fats
<Kilos> i normally make them from beef fat but ha about 3 kg mutton fat here from a good sheep
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can buy a slab of pork fat and render it, then use the resulting lard instead of butter
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can make them from beef fat? :-o
 * Kilos not a pork fan
<Kilos> yes yes thats the best
<ThatGraemeGuy> I trimmed half a kilo of it off some very fatty oxtail the other day
 * ThatGraemeGuy cries
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oxtail can be so lekker
<Kilos> it also is expensive now
<Kilos> like a gourmet cut
<Kilos> used to be the weg gooi goed
<ThatGraemeGuy> my mother-in-law had 4kg in the freezer so my brother-in-law and I hijacked it for potjie :-D
 * Jacques_Stry 's liver cringes from all the tasty fat's being discussed.
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> mooooooore fat
<ThatGraemeGuy> somebody call tim noakes
<Kilos> one has to do something man
<Kilos> who wants to die healthy
<magespawn> Kilos i would like to live as long as possible
<Kilos> lol\
<Kilos> methinks we dont get to decide
<Kilos> written in the big book, otherwise you just get rebooted to try again
<magespawn> if that is true then there is no free will
<Kilos> lol
 * Padroni opens his first beer for the day
<Padroni> I have to go get some pork casings
<Kilos> good man
<Padroni> for making pork sausage 
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> gonna make sausage the weekend
<Kilos> casings is that what derms are called
<Padroni> Kilos: if you've tasted my pork sausage, you will never eat anything else again
<Padroni> yes - casings / derms
<Padroni> but the real one, not the artificial one
<Kilos> i enjoy smoked and pickled eisbein and bacon and ham
<Padroni> I eat pork - all of it
<Padroni> except the head & hoofs, of course
<Kilos> but pork chops and pork roast no ty
<Padroni> one does remain civilized in these things
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I ended up using invoiceplane for my billing
<Kilos> but good boerewors has pork fat in too methinks so i dont totally abstain
<Padroni> yes, it does
<Kilos> Padroni  what spice do you use in sausages? same as one does for boeries?
<Kilos> we use nat classic in boeries
<Kilos> bestest one
<Padroni> I use a mixture of spices and fresh ingredients
<stickyboy> Padroni: If you love something, never find out how it's made. :)
<stickyboy> "The Sausage Principle"
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things there Kilos?
<Kilos> terrible
<Kilos> im breaking things more and more
<Kilos> and by you?
<Kilos> should be seeing the site locally but see only this http://picpaste.com/site7-qpBDDT9g.png
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> thats the site fly built and i have done all the merge commit and other funny stuffs but still see that locally
<Kilos> add , push , merge and commit
<Kilos> now im stuck
<magespawn> ahh well that is the best way to learn
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> maybe the fly has to approve it or something
<Kilos> i need to get finished with this stuff so i can be just a greeter bot again
<magespawn> the first rule of design, you are never finished
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows things your side magespawn  ?
<magespawn>  okay i suppose, main adsl went down early this morning, telkom will only respond within 48 hours
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> i sometimes think i have more problems than solutions
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> magespawn> ahh well that is the best way to learn
<Kilos> gotcha
<magespawn> aww snap
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ty i needed that
<magespawn> no worries
<Squirm> evening
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<gremble> Good morning
<gremble> Evening I mean
<Kilos> haha hi gremble  
<gremble> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> im good ty and you sir?
<Kilos> eating pap and kaaiings
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<gremble> Just tired
<gremble> I can do with a holiday
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> gremble: that sounds really good
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> Maaz hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> the fly says thats what im supposed to see there magespawn  
<Kilos> and here im trying everything to make it see more
<Kilos> oh wow trello is kinda magic
<Kilos> you see things changing on their own
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Squirm> Meh
<Squirm> still at work
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> Long day
<Kilos> whew
<magellanic> cheers, have a good evening all
<magespawn> you and me both Squirm 
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Squirm> magespawn: Yeah
<Squirm> soon
<Squirm> home time soon
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> luckily i can also do other things while i work too
<gremble> I think I broke my tablet :/
<Kilos> ouch how
<gremble> I haven't used it in a while
<gremble> and now it isnt charging
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hopefully battery needs to get a bit of life before it shows that its charging
<gremble> Ya. I put it on hoping it will get some oomph
 * mazal fiddles
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> chat tomorrow
<gremble> Whoop
<Squirm> enjoy your respective evenings
<gremble> It is working
<gremble> Cheers Squirm 
<Kilos> cheers Squirm  
<Kilos> all these battery things are a pain
<mazal> Night Squirm
<mazal> Think I must go sleep
<mazal> I'm bored and that's dangerous :P
<mazal> Good night everyone , sleep well, God bless
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight mazal  
<stickyboy> What are we drinking tonight?
<Kilos> coffee
<captine> coffee on the way
<stickyboy> captine: Ok, I was thinking maybe hot chocolate.
<captine> had a nesquick... now hot coffeee
<captine> :)
<captine> so who is going to the debian conference and is it something that is open to anyone interested?  Talking bout next year's
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> captine: I wouldn't mind going.
<stickyboy> But I might not be in Africa next year.
<stickyboy> Unless I quit my job and decide to spend a few years on a bus, drinking tea, and eating chapati.
<stickyboy> Seems likely at this point though.
<magespawn> superfly will know, and i think there is a website up
<magespawn> Kilos have you heard of Professor Messor?
<superfly> captine: I'm one of the organisers, so I plan on going ;-)
<captine> thought as much...
<Kilos> who magespawn  ?
<captine> is it mainly for developers?
<gremble> It is in Cpt, right?
<superfly> captine: it's mostly for users of Debian
<magespawn> Kilos he has a youtube channel up with training videos for a lot of the comptia certifications 
<superfly> gremble: yes, most likely at UCT
<magespawn> he has Linux+ videos
<Kilos> i dont tube magespawn  
<magespawn> might learn a thing or two
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn  i wanna be a greeter bot
<magespawn> most of the videos are fairly short, under 20 minutes or soo
<Kilos> oh 
<magespawn> wasted, you are as a greeter bot
<Kilos> maybe i can get some with night surfer data
<magespawn> yup he breaks the topics up quite a bit
<Kilos> so are you keeping a list of the links?
<gremble> Nice
 * stickyboy wants to watch a video about making pancakes.
<gremble> I want to have SFD at UP :P
<gremble> We have a makerspace now
<Kilos> pancakes are easy
<stickyboy> gremble: Makepancakespace?
<stickyboy> Err, pancakemakerspace?
<magespawn> was not planning on it, i downloaded most the n+, next one i am doing is linux+
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> We just print them
<Kilos> ok magespawn  ill google it ty
<Kilos> have found lots, will sort them out 
<captine> are those videos on youtube you say?
<captine> I was thinking of joining Linuxacademy.com
<Kilos> ya
<captine> for some training
<Kilos> Maaz  google Professor Messor Linux+ videos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux Training Videos | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, Network+ ..." http://www.professormesser.com/linux-plus/linux-training-videos/ :: "Professor Messer - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/user/professormesser :: "Professor Messer's CompTIA Linux+ Training - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCDA423AB5CEC8FDB :: "Professor Messer - YouTube"
<Maaz> https://www.youtube.com/user/professormesser/videos :: "Linux Device Drivers - CompTIA Linu…
<magespawn> captine: yes they are, and as far as i can see free to view
<magespawn> i am also off to bed now, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  sleep tight
<gremble> I'm compiling a 3bit added in Altera
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> good mornings
<magellanic> heya
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<stickyboy> Kilos: How do you feel about masala chai?
<stickyboy> Also, how do you feel about pkgsrc? NetBSD's package manager.
<Kilos> what is that stickyboy  
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i dont feel about anything i dont understand
<inetpro> Kilos: oh boy!
<Kilos> what now inetpro  ?
 * inetpro checked out ubuntu-africa 
<Kilos> a mess hey?
 * stickyboy checked out #bsd-africa
<inetpro> mess?
<Kilos> isnt it a mess
<inetpro> it's a start
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> you are moving forward man
<inetpro> be happy!
<Kilos> no man backwards
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> fix it!
<Kilos> i cant , 
<Kilos> fly gonna look what i did when he gets a break'
<Kilos> it isnt broken i think, just wrong stuff in wrong places
<Kilos> yadiw
<Kilos> Maaz  yadiw
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  ydiw
<Maaz> You're Doing It Wrong
<Kilos> like putting in more petrol but the carb is missing
<inetpro> Kilos: get some practise man, start a fresh site
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> can you see the site in your browser
<Kilos> or just the heading and the rest black screen
<inetpro> Kilos: you know Gary Player?
<Kilos> not personally
<inetpro> he said, "the harder I practice, the luckier I get"
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I see the same thing as in your screenshot
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats the way it must be fly says
<Kilos> till he has worked his magic on it
<inetpro> that's just the way it is now
<inetpro> not the way it must be
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> just fix it!
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you should practise more
<inetpro> break it
<Kilos> you need to go bath and wash your ears well
<inetpro> and then fix it 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> i missing something
<Kilos> i had it running here in browser
<Kilos> looked same as our site with africa name etc
<Kilos> but the site thing wasnt done yet
<Kilos> and that is what has got me lost
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro looks at the commit logs
<inetpro> twit, twit, twit, twit and twit
<inetpro> w00t!!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats all new since the site was made and shows like the screenshot
<Kilos> i thought i had broken something so when nothing helped i deleted and started agin 
<Kilos> and same screenshot
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro shakes head in disgust
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i even dream about this bzr and nikola stuffs man
<inetpro> you even left out the file .bzrignore
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> didnt even know there is such a file
<inetpro> don't you look at files and folders?
<Kilos> no i drag drop stuff
<inetpro> you just blindfold yourself and start jumping in all directions?
<Kilos> folders are better, they take their files with them
<Kilos> but i followed the tutorial
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> and when some oke gives me 5 links to read instead of one command that just quadriples the headache
<inetpro> ew
<stickyboy> wget http://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/pkgsrc/stable/pkgsrc.txz
<stickyboy> yesssssss
<Kilos> oh yay does arch use wget too
<Kilos> so there is actually something good in it]
<stickyboy> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> Darwin 14.1.0 MacBookPro11,1
<stickyboy> ;)
<Kilos> you should go for a holiday in za stickyboy  
<inetpro> Kilos: go to your projects folder and do the following:
<inetpro> diff -qr -x "output" -x ".bzr" -x "cache" ubuntu-za/trunk/ ubuntu-africa/trunk/
<Kilos> theres lots of macs serving as paperweights
<Kilos> inetpro  i have to wait for fly
<inetpro> Kilos: you have to do nothing
<Kilos> is that only diffs
<Kilos> diff: ubuntu-za/trunk/: No such file or directory
<Kilos> ive deleted lots
<inetpro> oh boy!
<Kilos> i think i have nothing in trunk
<inetpro> cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ya here is cache, output ,venv.nikola and ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> you still have that?
<stickyboy> I laugh a lot when I read some of the blog posts I wrote like 7 years ago in the village... https://alaninkenya.org/2008/11/11/i-need-something-new-to-watch
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^ thats what shows in Projects
<inetpro> Kilos: bzr co lp:ubuntu-za trunk
<inetpro> you can always fetch it again like that ^^
<superfly> inetpro: en nou? what are you fetching?
<inetpro> superfly: he deleted his ubuntu-za site
<superfly> inetpro: ah
<Kilos> bash: cd: ubuntu-za: No such file or directory
<inetpro> he likes breaking things
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> i didnt want them interfering with each other
<inetpro> that sounds like flawed logic
<Kilos> in Projects  is cache, output ,venv.nikola and ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> cd ~/Projects
<Kilos> ubuntu-za must wait till africa is fixed and running
<inetpro> bzr init-repo ubuntu-za
<inetpro> cd ubuntu-za
<inetpro> bzr co lp:ubuntu-za trunk
<inetpro> ok, leave it
 * inetpro needs some sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight old man
<Kilos> tired old man
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> what now
 * inetpro was just trying to help
<Kilos> ty for your help my friend but as you say one step at a trimes
<Kilos> time too
<Kilos> dont yikes me
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ive made he za thing again but it must wait
<Kilos> too much is too much
<inetpro> blah, blah, blah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you so cheeky
<inetpro> you'll start believing yourself if you say those things
<Kilos> you said 50 times or more one step at a time
<inetpro> ok, good night
<Kilos> sleep tight goosie
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'm still here.
<stickyboy> FML.
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> Maaz  define FML
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about FML. Maybe you meant ml, Fm, Fil, fl, fm, ful, cfml, gml, iml, sml, aml, kml, bml, uml, mml, dml, eml, wml, nml, xml, frl, fal, fbl, fcl, fdl, fms, fma, fmb, fmm or fmo?
<Kilos> stickyboy  ^^
<superfly> Kilos: I don't think you want to know what FML means
<Kilos> eeeek is it ugly
<superfly> somewhat
<Kilos> sis stickyboy  we are gentle peeps here
<Kilos> ill send the mafia to wash out your mouth with soap
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sorry :D
<Kilos> ok
<stickyboy> Man, but I'm off to bed now.
<Kilos> night stickyboy  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-19
<Kilos> hi inetpro  mazal and others
<mazal> Môre oom
<Padroni> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> Start of a long day for me.  
<Padroni> I'm only off work in 19 hours from now o.O
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> can you at least nap in between?
<mazal> Morning Padroni
<mazal> oom Kilos: How do I tell my Kubuntu to keep my num lock status upon restart ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont you set that when you install
<Padroni> Off to play Warthunder for an hour.
<Padroni> bbl
<mazal> Nevermind , found it
<Kilos> ok
 * mazal hasn't gamed in a while
<mazal> And now I wonder if there is a word gamed
<Kilos> yes i think there is
<Kilos> Maaz  define gamed
<Maaz> Kilos: Game \Game\ (g[=a]m), v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Gamed} (g[=a]md); p. pr. & vb. n. {Gaming}.] [OE. gamen, game?en, to rejoice, AS. gamenian to play. See {Game}, n.] 1. To rejoice; to be pleased; -- often used, in Old English, impersonally with dative. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  God loved he best with all his whole hearte At alle times, though him gamed or smarte.
<Maaz> --Chaucer. [1913 Webster]  2. To play at any sport or diversion. [1913 Webster]  3. To play f…
<mazal> It looks weird
<mazal> Wow , to "rejoice" . Would have never thought it comes from there
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Maaz you clever boy
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz dont start that again
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> maaz *kiss**
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> tell him shup
<mazal> maaz shut up
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> shup
<mazal> maaz shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<mazal> maaz devibe shup
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz devine shup
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> maaz define shup
<Maaz> mazal: I don't know about shup. Maybe you meant hup, Sup, Scup, Soup, Ship, Shop, Shug, Shun, Shut, sup, shtup, scup, soup, ship, shop, shua, shun or shut?
<mazal> oh boy
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> maaz sup
<Maaz> Howzit mazal
<mazal> maaz shut it
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> lol
<mazal> maaz seen bduk
<Maaz> mazal: bduk was last seen 13 days, 20 hours, 48 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-05 00:16:13 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-14 10:59:33 PST
<mazal> maaz seen bduk1
<Maaz> mazal: bduk1 was last seen 12 days, 22 hours, 20 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-05 22:44:02 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-17 09:22:38 PST
<mazal> hmm , bduk still hasn't been able to fix his chat I see
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Something interesting I see there though , maaz only registers if a user say something. Cos I know bduk was here 2 nights ago , just couldn't say anything
<Kilos> thats right
<mazal> But he was connected and joined the channel
<mazal> We'll probably get it sorted on Monday when he is back
<stickyboy> Kilos: Don't you sleep?
<Kilos> yes stickyboy  but got work to do at this time
<Kilos> unlocking gates etc
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ah
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Padroni> ty
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  wb lad
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> daddy again yet?
<superfly> naand mense
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<nlsthzn> oh yes :D been a daddy since Thursday and also absent obviously
<nlsthzn> daddy again I mean :p
<superfly> yay nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> \o/
<Kilos> congrats lad boy or girl?
<nlsthzn> healthy baby boy :)
<Kilos> wonderful
<nlsthzn> very grateful and happy ^_^
<Kilos> congrats mommy from us all too please
<nlsthzn> was a nice firm 4.4kg at birth oo
<nlsthzn> *too
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> lol ian was 3 lbs 1 ounce
<nlsthzn> will let her know when they finally wake-up ... going for almost 4 hours straight which is a nice break from the 2 hour routine zzz
<Kilos> good
<nlsthzn> 3 lbs... isn't that very low?
<Kilos> ya he was 2 months 3 weeks early
<nlsthzn> oh wow... 
<nlsthzn> so glad he went full term... so much easier
<Kilos> too nosy, didnt want to stay locked up
<Kilos> yeah im happy for you
<nlsthzn> this babies names are already causing everyone headaches :P I think he will be having a talk to his mom when he is older...
<nlsthzn> Uilleann Bjørn
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> the ø is a problem cause the PC systems for registrations can't handle it >.< so now his certificate comes out as Bj?rn
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> name pronounced ilen bjurn
<nlsthzn> so not so difficult :p
<Kilos> poor child
<nlsthzn> true
<Kilos> before he was even born you decided to punish him 
<nlsthzn> baby.. er duty calles :p
<nlsthzn> calls :p
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> hahaha
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> congrats nlsthzn
<Padroni>  I wonder when people will learn that a legal disclaimer in a mail does not hold up in court?
<Padroni> you know that legal disclaimers people put at the end of their mails? Saying if their mail infects your computer with a virus, they are not liable?
<Padroni> yeah - that does not hold water.  At all.
<Padroni> waste of bits and bytes, to be honest.
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hey Kilos
<inetpro> Padroni: not only do I wish we could get rid of email disclaimers but HTML emails with fancy signatures irks me to no end as well
<inetpro> will we ever get rid of it? unfortunately no
<Padroni> nothing wrong with a proper signature, imo
<Padroni> I use an image for it though.
<Padroni> It's a signature, not a f*cking biography / resume and I think that's the part that puts me off it as well
<Padroni> So I agree with you there.
<inetpro> plain text is more than good enough for me
<inetpro> keep it simple and use it for the purpose of sending a message
 * Squirm looks around
<inetpro> Squirm: I'm here but you can't see me
<nlsthzn> thanks Padroni and hi TinuvaMac inetpro and I think I missed superfly the first time around
<Padroni> yw
<inetpro> nlsthzn: congratulations!
<superfly> Padroni: we have a client whose e-mails have one of those disclaimers
<superfly> Padroni: so we get mails that say, "Thanks!" and then a disclaimer that is such a waste of bytes
<superfly> it irks me no end
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> It has as much effect as putting a bumper sticker on your car that says " I am not liable for any accidents I may cause or make while driving" and then ramming someone 
<Kilos> i dont read that far
<Kilos> the sent from my blackberry is also a pain
<Padroni> oh yes
<nlsthzn> thanks inetpro 
<Padroni> imo - if you are using a blackberry, don't advertise it
<Padroni> or take it out in public
<Padroni> or or or
<Kilos> lol
 * Padroni hates blackberry
<Padroni> I figured them out though
<Padroni> RIM
<Padroni> their business model was based on battery sales
<Padroni> the blackberry was just there to hook you with
<Padroni> what sank them were these cheap batteries from India and China that lasted longer than the original
<Kilos> lol ya lots of the users carry a charged spare battery with them
<Padroni> sales dropped on their batteries and they went belly-up
<Kilos> hi Neo31  
<Kilos> tunisia woke up
<nlsthzn> what is the africa channel name again?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> mrning Kilos 
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<Neo31> ubuntu-touch flash is gonna wake up in a minute :p
<nlsthzn> thx
 * Squirm spots inetpro doing something dodgy in the corner
<Kilos> lol\
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Squirm> Ubuntu phone flash sale just went live
<Squirm> Only available in the EU, so you all best have your post boxes already set up :P
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<fairyface> fuck you Kilos 
<Kilos> i beg your pardon
<Padroni> fairyface:  you from CT or George?
<Padroni> coz we pick you up in Cnr Longmarket and Ella st
<fairyface> the new silicon valley
<Padroni> As well as PE Tech library in George
<fairyface> what are you talking about
<Padroni> Your IP.
<fairyface> what about it?
<Padroni> I am tracing it.
<fairyface> oh good. what have you found?
<SDCDev> het Kilos
 * Padroni sighs
<SDCDev> hey*
<Padroni> from the logs on your pc: that you watch a lot of pr0n
<fairyface> haha  jenna haze
<Kilos> inetpro  do you know this uncouth idiot?
<fairyface> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Jenna_Haze_2009.jpg/400px-Jenna_Haze_2009.jpg
<fairyface> everyone knows about jenna haze
<Kilos> fairyface  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Kilos> if you cant abide by that please leave
<fairyface> the ubuntu spirit died decades ago
<Kilos> in idiots yes
<Jacques_Stry> WTH is going on here? Come back to flaming?
<Kilos> this channel still follows it
<fairyface> Kilos, no in real life
<Jacques_Stry> fairyface, did you join the channel just to seek attention?
<fairyface> yes
<nlsthzn> just get an OP and kick em
<Jacques_Stry> Basically - troll...
<nlsthzn> easy as pie
<Kilos> nlsthzn  at times it sometimes helps if you try help idiots grow up
<nlsthzn> to little time, to many idios
<nlsthzn> *idiots
<Kilos> lol\
<Padroni> bbl
<Padroni> mail queues...
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> i wonder what i di wrong
<Kilos> did
<superfly> Kilos: nothing. he's just a troll
<Kilos> why pick on me though
<superfly> and all he does is try to upset people, because he's an attention-seeking lowlife who derives pleasure from pouring abuse on others
<Kilos> ah
<Jacques_Stry> Your the first person that said something after he joined, could have been anyone
<superfly> Kilos: because you actually said something just after he joined the channel
<superfly> yes, what Jacques_Stry said
<superfly> *youre
<superfly> *you're
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> lol ya i welcomed him here yesterday and was told im annoying
<Jacques_Stry> Probably some 12 year old having a kick at irritating people.
<Kilos> well not too stupid to not know how to cloak
<Jacques_Stry> Mmmmm... true
<Kilos> im asking in #freenode
<nlsthzn> well he did have a cloak today
<Kilos> - fairyface (~whatever@41.164.20.123) has left this server (Changing host).
<Kilos> [19/02/2015 10:17] --> fairyface (~whatever@unaffiliated/fairyface) has joined this channel.
<mazal> wow
<mazal> Who is that guy ?
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> Daai vark wat so lelik was met oom
<Kilos> lol
<ryu13212> lol
<Kilos> hi ryu13212  from  japan i think
<ryu13212> Yeah Kilos that's true
 * mazal check out his empty lunchbox
 * mazal plots
<mazal> ook Kilos , nuwe minetest is uit
<mazal> Maar Ubu ppa's nog nie geupdate nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Pad_away> any .vbs fundi's here?
<Kilos> julle speel te veel en werk te min
<mazal> 0.4.12 now
<mazal> issie
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> Watse minetest mods gebruik julle?
<Jacques_Stry> of speel julle vanilla
<mazal> Jacques_Stry: Ek verkies om nie mods apart te gebruik nie , mens moet redelik baie mods laai om die game behoorlik speelbaar te maak en om daai mods op datum te hou kan nogal baie werk raak
<mazal> Ek verkies om 'n goeie "subgame" te gebruik wat reeds al die beste mods inhet
<mazal> Dan is dit net een ding wat jy update elke keer ( die subgame )
<mazal> Ek kan ten sterkste VanessaE se Dreambuilder subgame aanbeveel. Hy het alles in wat jy ooit kan nodig kry
<mazal> Jacques_Stry: https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=9196
<Jacques_Stry> Got it thanks :)
<mazal> Jacques_Stry: Just don't enable the "preload item visuals " setting
<Jacques_Stry> I guess it's a end of the world type spell that makes your computer implode on itself, or just makes it lag for a while
<mazal> You referring to that setting ?
<Pad_away> What is minetest?
<Pad_away> If I may ask?
<mazal> Pad_away: It's a free alternative to Minecraft
<mazal> That's the short answer :)
<mazal> Well maintained , actively developed , and a lot of mods
<mazal> And seriously addictive :P
<mazal> https://forum.minetest.net/index.php
<mazal> Bye everyone , God bless
 * nlsthzn has an additional copy of minecraft that I accidentally purchased some time ago >.<
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you got too many things on your plate lad
<Kilos> i nearly slept the avy away
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> and now I have gone and bought the new (and first) ubuntu phone...
<nlsthzn> grrr... impulses
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<ThatGraemeGuy> be sure to make some good apps for it too
<ThatGraemeGuy> nowadays a smartphone without a decept app market is going nowhere
 * nlsthzn isn't a developer... I am hardly an end user
<highvoltage> that's ok. that puts you squarely inside the target market of the ubuntu phone ;)
<AlphaG> gooie môre
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> lol you in japan but speak the taal
<Kilos> AlphaG  talking to you
<AlphaG> japan?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lemme scroll back
<Kilos> ryu13212 is now known as Alpha_1.
<AlphaG> freenode web irc
<Kilos> sorry wrong guy
<Kilos> AlphaG  wb
<AlphaG> van die kaap
<nlsthzn> ... will see if the open source crowd here want to take it off my hands to play with.. if not then I will use it :)
<AlphaG> anyone got their hands on an ubuntu phone
<superfly> AlphaG: nlsthzn just ordered one...
<mazal> Can someone explain to me , Kubuntu , I go to the software updater , run check for updates and it returns " no updates available ". I don't believe it , run apt-get update in cli and it returns a whole stack of updates. Why does this happen that software updater don't see updates apt-get update does ?
<Kilos> you didnt reload it mazal  
<Kilos> reload refresh
<mazal> Reload what ? I chose check for updates and it scanned the repos. What else must it reload ?
<Kilos> that
<mazal> But it did that
<mazal> And returned no updates available
<Kilos> have you got synaptic
<Kilos> works better
 * nlsthzn did
<mazal> So there is a major problem with software updater on Kubuntu
<Kilos> mazal  if you run upgrade what does it show
<nlsthzn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> and use aptitude
<nlsthzn> apt-get has supercow powers
<mazal> Like I said . apt-get update return and did lots of updates , at least about 25
<Kilos> aptitude does the kernel stuff as well
<mazal> that worked fine
<nlsthzn> and if in doubt also try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get kernels stuff too :p
<nlsthzn> if you need it
<nlsthzn> ;)
<AlphaG> sudo apt-get an ubuntu phone
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> nlsthzn: From now on I will defnitely use apt-get only on Kubuntu after what I just saw
<nlsthzn> I don't normally have issues with any of the ways to update but terminal makes it less complicated and gives more feedback IMO
<nlsthzn> AlphaG, :)
<mazal> If it wasn't that I saw on my server's software updater ( Lubuntu ) that there is updates I wouldn't even have known there is according to K's software updater.
<Kilos> mazal  you turned it off them
<Kilos> you can make it check daily if you like
<mazal> You can't trun off a manual check
<mazal> I ran a manual check
<mazal> And it found zilts
<superfly> mazal: I don't know, I've looked for a "reload" or a "update" button, and they don't seem to exist
<Kilos> you fiddled in the settings again man
<superfly> and on top of that, it's dog slow
<superfly> I just use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<mazal> superfly: It check automatically when you open it
<AlphaG> who are all these ppl here?
<AlphaG> ./whois everyone.
<Kilos> lol lots of new guys 
<mazal> superfly: I'll use that way on this , but I always forget the command for kernels
<AlphaG> is there an app for ubuntu that allows u to share screen feed of a mobile phone
<mazal> The dist-upgrade , I can never remember that one
<superfly> mazal: kernels? I don't understand?
<mazal> just upgrade doesn't do the kernels
<AlphaG> a blackberry screen emulator
<superfly> mazal: no, upgrade does kernels
<mazal> It never did for me
<superfly> mazal: what upgrade doesn't do is pull in new dependencies
<superfly> dist-upgrade will pull in new dependencies
<mazal> Whenever I do upgrade the kernels doesn't update
<mazal> They stay listed in the update notifier
<Kilos> wb AlphaG_  
<AlphaG_> back button sucks
<Kilos> my sister has a curve, and always something hassles
<arnaudmez> Hi Guys
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> A friend of mine have killed hdd of his VM
<arnaudmez> almost killed his vmdk
<arnaudmez> he's getting error 5: input/output error
<arnaudmez> someone to help ?
<Kilos> arnaudmez  what system is he running
<arnaudmez> VMware ESXi with WinMachine on it
<Kilos> i think is has become corrupted
<Kilos> has he run virus and malware scans
<Kilos> now where is padowan
<arnaudmez> De facto, he get that error as soon as he switch the VM back ON
<Kilos> arnaudmez  http://www.veeam.com/vmware-esxi-fastscp.html
<Kilos> or google De Facto error when booting from VMware ESXi with WinMachine on it
<Kilos> maybe they have a forum somewhere or irc channel
<Kilos> imo first move is to make a backup
<Kilos> or just copy all needed data to another drive
<Kilos> ok now i need advice please. does cc in email just send same mail to othjer peeps as well or is there more to it
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<arnaudmez> Kilos: thank you so much
<Pad_away> Same mail to other peeps
<Pad_away> original sender will see the CC's though.
<Kilos> did you come right arnaudmez  ?
<Pad_away> BCC or blindcc if you don't want original recipient to know others getting mail as well
<Kilos> ty padowan
<Kilos> im the original cendre but neve used it before
<Kilos> sender
<Kilos> sjoe
<arnaudmez> Kilos: not yet ... look like the disk have to be checked or something like that
<Kilos> arnaudmez  here is an idea you can try
<Kilos> first try save the data then boot from ubuntu cd and install testdisk
<Kilos> then run testdisk and once its done tell it write
<Kilos> takes long time though
<arnaudmez> That's a killing method
<arnaudmez> the host we are talking about is corp machine and you all know better than me what "governance" means
<Pad_away> you may be able to see the CC / BCC if you check headers
<arnaudmez> i don't wanna kill that bro of mine with Geek method
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then run antivirus and malware scans on it first
<Kilos> anything with win in it is a target for bad things
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
 * Padroni 105.237.172.204
<Kilos> Padroni  whats that
<Padroni> Tonberry ' s IP
<Kilos> hes a good guy
 * Padroni powers down the Low Orbit Ion Cannon
<Padroni> ok Kilos
<Kilos> ty though
<Padroni> now what kind of idiot sends a mail to ME and then CC's ME in the mail?
<Padroni> *sigh*
<Kilos> they want to make sure you get it hehe
<Kilos> you gonna be falling off the chair before this shift ends
<Padroni> had a huge argument with a client's 'IT guy' yesterday
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> haha
<Padroni> Anyone that calls himself an 'IT guy' is a f*cking twat and will NOT be taken seriously. <-- my new stance on this.
<Kilos> neelsie put a mommy baby pic on picpaste.com
<Kilos> nlsthzn  not fb or g+ for me
<Padroni> going through support tickets now
<Padroni> Client mails in : she has a new website up but Google still shows the details of the old site in search results
<Padroni> Jnr manager advises client to delete her website
<Padroni> DELETE HER WEBSITE FOR A CACHING / INDEXING ISSUE IN GOOGLE.
<Padroni> I am telling you - these people leave me speechless sometimes...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Padroni  just smile and endure it, it will get worse
<nlsthzn> Kilos, hang on
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  
<Kilos> i need to see my chillens chillen
 * mazal plots , plans and sceems
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> so now when I get spam
<Padroni> I check if they have a site
<Padroni> then I scan for vuln's on that site
<Padroni> and I break it.
<Padroni> because tonight, I have time on my hands.
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ty neelsie, so cute
<mazal> Padroni: You work for an ISP ?
<Padroni> No.  A web hosting company.
<Padroni> and some people are dumb enough to send spam to abuse@ which is MY mailbox
<Padroni> the funniest is when it's our own clients.
<mazal> Sounds like your on a mission tonight :)
<Padroni> not really
<Padroni> but I do have the time
<Padroni> I got 7.5 hours to kill
<Padroni> and lots of hack tools to play with.
<Padroni> so yeah.
<Kilos> time spent wisely saves more time in the future
<Padroni> true
<Kilos> everything i say is true except when its false
<captine> evening alls
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> i go eat
<captine> enjoy
<captine> just finishe
<Kilos> sjoe tummy full, eyes pulling closed
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<Kilos> inetpro  warm ne
<SDCDev> maggie vol, ogies toe?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must be getting old
<Kilos> too much work for ballies
<SDCDev> :< hehehe try taking 7 weeks off... jeez stamina just goes to shit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im always off, but still too much work
<Kilos> Maaz  seen mage
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who mage is
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 22 hours, 10 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-18 11:34:07 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-18 11:34:28 PST
<inetpro> Kilos: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> you want the phone then follow the guide
<Kilos> where is the Community Donations portal [1].
<Kilos> did you read your mail
<inetpro> Kilos: did you read the instructions?
<Kilos> i cant find that thing man
<Kilos> ya ive read me sick
<Kilos> i dont want the fone
<inetpro> Kilos: uh
<Kilos> well i do as well but that can wait
<inetpro> please try again
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: if you don't want the phone then let those who want it apply for themselves
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> or make it a team effort and do a proper funding request as a team
<Kilos> yaya thats the way you in my team to get fly a fone
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is it that fill in a form thing?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> so do i have the support of the team or what
<mazal> Can someone help me with this problem maybe please :
<mazal> I have ubuntu installed on an external hdd
<mazal> Boots fine on 2 different pc's , but when trying to boot on my laptop I get this :
<captine> kilos, sorry, missed the conversatuion
<captine> u wanting to order a phone?
<mazal> " Error: attempt to read or write outside of disc 'hd0'
<Kilos> nope i want them to give fly one
<mazal> "entering rescue mode....
<captine> would be nice for him to have one for the debian conf :)
<mazal> "grub rescue >_
<captine> mazal, what laptop you using?  i have had many many issues with macbooks and booting from externals for linux
<Kilos> mazal  what os is on your lappy?
<mazal> HP Elitebook 8440p
<Kilos> hd0 is the lappy drive
<mazal> Laptop's internal has Kubuntu on ( that I am using now )
<Kilos> ok then plugin the external and use boot-repair
<mazal> When putting external now the OS sees and opens both partitions fine
<Kilos> what did you use to install to the external
<Kilos> some desktop
<mazal> And it boots fine in 2 other machines , so don't think there's something wrong with the drive
<mazal> Kilos: Lubuntu
<Kilos> if you run sudo update-grub does it see the ext
<mazal> Installed from dvd
<mazal> Kilos: Must I run that in the current OS I am on now on the internal hdd ?
<Kilos> ya from your lappy
<mazal> Ok , how will I know if it sees it ?
<Kilos> if the ext boot is good then it will say found
<mazal> But that will modify internal's grub ?
<Kilos> no it will just give you the option to boot from the ext
<mazal> It will add the option to boot from external to internal grub menu ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Hang on , let me give a paste
<Kilos> in brub you will see the option
<Kilos> grub
<mazal> http://bin.snyman.info/6wn29
<mazal> That very last line tells me it's sees it on sdb yes ?
<Kilos> ok now listen
<Kilos> i gotta think a bit
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<mazal> So now I can reboot , but from internal's grub and that should have the option to boot from that sdb entry ?
<Kilos> and where it says grub-timeout thing just put a # at the start of that line
<mazal> k hang on
<mazal> There's 3 timeout settings
<mazal> The one that just say grub-timeout yes ?
<Kilos> just has the line that complains
<Kilos> Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<Kilos> hash that 1 line
<mazal> hashed it out ( current setting was 10 )
<Kilos> then ctrl+o
<mazal> done
<Kilos> enter an ctrl+x
<mazal> done
<Kilos> then reboot and you will have the choice to boot from external
<mazal> k , rebooting
<Kilos> sjoe hope i got that right
<captine> :)
<captine> I have no idea... dont know the grub commands :)
<Padroni>  i have to leave for a minute
<Padroni> bbl
<mazal> Didn't work oom. The entry is there in grub , but when I select it screen goes blank for 2 seconds and laptop reboots again
<Kilos> ok then install boot-repair
<Trixar_za> Works great if you can find it
<Trixar_za> I think they broke the package for it a bit in favour of it's own LiveCD
<Kilos> Maaz  google boot-repair for 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] Boot-repair wont install in 14.04? - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210685 :: "apt - Can't find boot-repair package for the newest version of Ubuntu ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/449818/cant-find-boot-repair-package-for-the-newest-version-of-ubuntu :: "How to install boot repair tool in ubuntu 14.04 live? - Ask
<Maaz> Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/489862/how-to-install-boot-repair-tool-in-ubuntu-14-04-…
<mazal> I wonder if it's a hardware compatibility issue between the drive and the laptop usb interface
<Kilos> Maaz  google How to install boot repair tool in ubuntu 14.04 live
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to install boot repair tool in ubuntu 14.04 live? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/489862/how-to-install-boot-repair-tool-in-ubuntu-14-04-live :: "Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "Grub2/Installing - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu ..."
<Maaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing :: "[ubuntu] Boot-repair wont install in 14.04? - Ubunt…
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Busy installing boot-repair
<mazal> When I run it , should I point it to the internal or external drive ?
<Kilos> just let it do its thing for starters
<Kilos> default things methinks
<mazal> Boot repaired succesfully
<mazal> K , lemme reboot and see
<Kilos> ok
<captine> ok all.  2 ubuntu machines... whats the best way to edit files on the one from the other?  sshfs mount?  nfs?  want to use gui tools on my laptop to edit files on the server machine.
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> nope , same thing still. Entry is there in grub , but when selected screen goes blank and laptop reboots
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> something in lappy not happy
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> Must be a hardware compatibilty thing me thinks
<Kilos> is your bios set to boot from usb
<mazal> Yep , that's first thing I checked
<Kilos> have you got another external you can try installing to with the lappy
<Kilos> one to test with that is
<mazal> Not one that I can format no
<mazal> I have 4 externals , but all are used
<Kilos> and a usb stick
<Kilos> 8g should be fine
<Kilos> i have 12.04 installed on a 16g stick and boots from anywhere
<mazal> I'm suspecting usb3 issue , very heavily suspecting that
<mazal> Lappy has usb2 ports
<mazal> And the machines it does boot on has usb3 ports
<Kilos> maybe
<mazal> Might be completely irrelevant though
<Kilos> is usb3 backward compatible with usb2
<mazal> Usually yes
<mazal> But I don't know in that early boot stage if it is
<Kilos> what does bios show as options for usb booting
<Kilos> mine has 3 different things
<mazal> I have "normally" used usb3 drives on usb2 without problems , but that's when a OS is already booted. Just copying data from it etc
<Kilos> one is usb-zip
<mazal> I have just one option "usb harddrive"
<Kilos> i dunno mazal  sorry
<mazal> Thanx for trying oom
<Kilos> try see what google says
<Kilos> someone must have had sam prob
<mazal> Will try that
<Kilos> if you dont mind working try remove the lappy drive then see if the extyernal boots
<Kilos> if not then try install from dvd onto the external
<Kilos> wb magespaw1  
<mazal> Just a bunch of Windoze stuff :(
<mazal> On google that is
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Most of them updated BIOS , might work for me too though
<Kilos> maybe
<mazal> But that , might be tricky
<Kilos> that can be quite a job though
<mazal> Yeah
<mazal> And dangerous
<Kilos> easiest way i found was with xp in some bios upgrade tool in it
<Kilos> there is also flashrom in ubuntu and an irc channel
<Kilos> #flashrom
<Kilos> but you gotta be clever to understand them
<mazal> I'm not gonna mess with that me thinks
<mazal> If I mess up . laptop gone
<Kilos> lol they have fixes even for bricked m/boards
<Kilos> but its all beyong me
<Kilos> beyond
<mazal> I'll make another plan
<mazal> It's not even gaurenteed to work
<inetpro> mazal: you have a smaller USB flash drive?
<inetpro> try booting from a smaller drive... as in less than 4GB
<inetpro> or smaller than 8GB
<mazal> Will that show that's it's a size issue ?
<mazal> If it works
<mazal> I have my usb stick that my custom live is on
<mazal> Ag no ! It's at work grrrrrrrrr
<inetpro> an earlier laptop of mine would not boot from anything more than 8GB
<inetpro> IIRC
<mazal> Will have to test that tomorrow
<inetpro> I didn't try this but theoretically I think you should also be able to get away with it by making a smaller boot partition
<mazal> I currently don't have a seperate boot
<mazal> Just a / and a /data
<inetpro> gparted 
<mazal> Can I do it without formatting the drive ?
<inetpro> with gparted you can resize partitions 
<mazal> 200mb yes ?
<inetpro> I'm not saying it will work... but I would try that as an interesting experiment
<mazal> Ok , thanx for the tip , going to try it defnitely. But will be tomorrow. Eyes getting a bit tired now. Will let you know if it works
<inetpro> mazal: rule #1
<inetpro> make backups!!!
<mazal> I only have 1 important folder on this drive. And that I backup daily to 2 different places ;)
<inetpro> rule #2
<inetpro> refer to rule #1
<mazal> So I'm good with that :)
<mazal> I'm sommer going to do a re-install to it , with seperate /boot
<mazal> Man I'm curious now if that going to work , but too tired now hehehe
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well , thanx for the helps. God bless
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> night
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-20
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos wonders if there was method in pro's madness
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> inetpro: you around ?
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I started to do that re-install an that external , gonna try and fit it in during the day between work
<mazal> But something I need to know about that seperate /boot partition
<Kilos> you going to do the install from the lappy?
<mazal> No , installing on one of my machine here at work , then will test on lappy tonight at home
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what do you need to know about the /boot
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<mazal> I was wondering , that is a small partition ( made mine 450mb now ) , but won't that fill up quickly when kernels update ? Doesn't the kernel lie there ? 
<Kilos> no
<mazal> ok kewl
<Kilos> where are you putting the /boot
<mazal> Kilos: The plan is , do the whole install and updates today. Then tonight I will plug it into lappy , and do that update grub you teached me to add it again on lappy's internal drive , reboor and test
<mazal> That /boot is a partition on the drive
<mazal> Small partition on it's own
<Kilos> i always make seperate partitions
<Kilos>  / /boot and /home
<mazal> I was just worried with it being so small that it will fill up quickly then I can't boot ( google suggested 250mb )
<mazal> When I installed , 250mb wasn't big enough , it asked for 368mb , then I made it 450mb
<Kilos> i make mine 2g always but i think its always under 500m that gets used
<Kilos> i dont know what the pro was planning with you\
<Kilos> he knows better
<Kilos> download this thing and put it on a cd http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Kilos> handy to have when drivges wont boot
<Kilos> it can actually boot into the system
<mazal> I have had that somewhere many moons ago
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Messed up one of my drives though
<mazal> Never used it again
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> It was at least 5 years ago , can't even remember what happened
<mazal> Ag nee , install finished , but now the updates is giving me issues
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what issues
<mazal> Looks like it's hanging and not downloading
<mazal> But same line and router than this pc I am chatting on , and this one is fine
<Kilos> patience it will say something if it cant work
<mazal> It's reporting 16k/s , instead of 200k/s :(
<Kilos> what repo?
<mazal> **sigh** , why must I just be struggling with everything this month
<mazal> shees
<Kilos> i use the neology repo, its always nice and fast
<Kilos> and up to date
<Kilos> all my bzr and nikola stuffs be broken
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<TinuvaMac> how you doing on this fine friday
<Kilos> as normal just sukkeling alone
<Kilos> losing myself in all the things ive done wrong and trying to correct
<TinuvaMac> that sounds very deep for a friday
<Kilos> and making chilli and garlic sauce so i can burn something open
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
 * inetpro joins in the *yawning*
<inetpro> why is this stuff so contagious?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> inetpro: because, like me, you didn't have enough sleep last night?
<inetpro> hmm... maybe
<inetpro> funny thing is just that the moment I noticed your yawning I also had to do it
<inetpro> like being remote controlled
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<mazal> Kilos update: Everything finished , updated , data put back and all. Now is just to plug into lappy tonight , do the update grub and test
<Kilos> yay lets hope mazal  
<Kilos> but try boot directly from it first
<mazal> I will
<mazal> I really have hope for inetpro's plan , lots of logic in it
<Kilos> always logic in his madness
<Kilos> i just miss it most of the time
<mazal> If I get that strange grub error , I will then do the update grub to get an entry for it on the internal and test that
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> maaz tell inetpro Re-installation with seperate /boot (450mb) complete. Just plug in and test left tonight. Will give feedback
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> mazal: even 100MB should be enough for /boot
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell inetpro Re-installation with seperate /boot (450mb) complete. Just plug in and test left tonight. Will give feedback" 30 seconds ago
<mazal> oh hi inetpro , didn't know you are here :)
<mazal> inetpro: I had it at 250mb and installer refused. Wanted 368mb minimum
<Kilos> he is always here, just lurks most of the time
<inetpro> mazal: only thing I'm not sure about is whether the limitation is a drive limitation or a partition limitation
<mazal> It's booting fine on pc here at work , updates done , just the test left tonight
<inetpro> think it might not even work
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> We'll know tonight inetpro , if it doesn't work is ok , it is worth a try
<inetpro> think the limitation was something about INT13h-extensions
<Kilos> lets hope
<mazal> Thanx for the help inetpro , I think you are spot on with that it might be a size issue. Now we must just wait to see if it is drive related or partition related
<inetpro> really old stuffs
<inetpro> must be old type hardware
<mazal> Well I estimate the lappy at 4 years
<inetpro> if it is teh same problem
<mazal> Bought it second hand , so don't know exact age. But seller estimated about 3 to 4 years.
<inetpro> mazal: you really don't have a small USB stick around?
<mazal> Yeah I do inetpro , but it is here at work , didn't have it with me last night at home. This problem lappy is at home
<mazal> Will take that home with me as well tonight
<inetpro> cool
<mazal> And it already has a live ubuntu on it , so it's just plug in and test
<mazal> and I know it works as I used it today to do the re-install
<mazal> Only thing I see now , it's 16gig 
<mazal> I must search for a 4gig one , must be one here somehere and put live iso on 4gig one as well me thinks
<Kilos> mazal  save you archives somewhere else
<Kilos>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> then if you need to reinstall tonight there is only the update data to fetch
<mazal> Kilos: I don't think I will re-install again. If this doesn't work , then what else can I change that would require another re-install ?
<mazal> And the lappy's internal has exactly the same OS. So I can use that archives if that need arrises
<mazal> inetpro: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c02030597
<mazal> Is that one ^^
<mazal> Mine is the i5 , 4gb RAM model. Still trying to find info about what year it was released
<mazal> This page http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetDocument.aspx?docname=c04141332 was created Sept. 2011. So ja , it looks like its about 3.5 years back.
<Kilos> mazal when all else fails the remove the lappy drive and install from dvd to the external directly
<Kilos> then it will sort whatever is causing your hassles imo
<Kilos> you can also turn off quiet splash so you can see what grub is doing
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> where you see "quiet splash" just delete the quiet splash between the " "
<Kilos> and you have to hash another line 
<Kilos> sorry unhash GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> then do sudo update-grub
<Kilos> on your external im talking about now while you have it working
<mazal> Oom Kilos , tell me that again tonight , no way I will remember that :P
<Kilos> lol you must do it now in the running external
<Kilos> can only be done when running
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<inetpro> mazal: perhaps an upgrade of the BIOS will also help
<mazal> inetpro: I'm very scared of that. Don't trust myself with that
<mazal> It looks like they have nice bios update software , but it's for Windoze :(
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Can't see another way , it looks like I will have to format it , get Win 7 on it just to update the bios
<mazal> There comes the more re-installations Kilos :P
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> I'm gonna have to drag my whole work toolkit home tonight , nevermind a stick
<Kilos> never mind, when you are done everything will work lekker
<mazal> I think I'll image my laptop first though , and put image back when done. Otherwise I have to re-install it twice :(
<mazal> But first I'm going to try the drive as is , that all might not be neccesary.
<Kilos> ya first things first
<Kilos> and one step at a time
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> who does that sound like
<mazal> And I wanted a nice quiet weekend
<Kilos> na quiet weekends are boring
<mazal> ai
<Kilos> but its lekker when your system works fine and you can just battle with other things
<mazal> Well let me put it this way. If I can get this thing working , it will solve a huge headache I have there. So if it works in the end , it will be worth it
<mazal> Is a very important reason I need this external to boot on that laptop
<Kilos> yep
<mazal> But I won't tell ANYBODY the reason because I will get slaped
 * mazal updates his trello to-do list
<mazal> And that list was nice and empty
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal mumbels
<Kilos> trello is kinda lekker hey
<Kilos> yours is better than mine though
<Kilos> on mine the fly and pro can slap me
<Kilos> Maaz  it doesnt work
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz  it dont work
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Oom Kilos: I have another Kubuntu question for you
<magellanic> you are flashing the bios to boot usb?
<mazal> Updating it magellanic
<mazal> Well , planning to anyway
<magellanic> it doesn't boot usb?
<mazal> We suspect it can't handle the big drive
<mazal> So things going to be tried , a. Small seperate /boot partition , b. update bios
<mazal> magellanic: Nope , it refuses to boot my external that boot fine on two other pc's
<mazal> Last night we double checked that grub is ok with some repair options , but it seems to rather be hardware related ( due to too big drive ) or something similar
<magellanic> possible. how far does it get?
<mazal> crashes immediately
<mazal> When booting straight from the drive I get a weird grub error about trying to read outside of hd0
<mazal> Then we added a grub entry for it on the laptop's internal drive , when booting from internal and selecting the external to boot it blank screen for 2 seconds and reboots
<mazal> Then it doesn't even give grub error
<magellanic> yeah I was going to suggest the second option you tried there
<magellanic> hmm I see
<mazal> So I re-installed it today , and made a seperate /boot partition of 450mb
<mazal> ( it was only 1 big / partition )
<mazal> If that don't work either , then going to try and update bios
<mazal> Problem with that though , it only has an app for Windoze to do that
<mazal> So there comes lots of hassle
<magellanic> yeah I had similar issues updating a bios
<mazal> I will have to first image laptop , install win 7 , update bios , put back image
<mazal> So I rather hope that the smaller /boot partition does the trick
<mazal> I really don't want to go that bios update route
<mazal> Is a 1TB drive btw
<magellanic> agree, sounds too painful :D
<mazal> very :P
<mazal> BUT
<magellanic> thinking, grub tries to load stage 2, might be failing in stage 2 when booting off external, might be things you can do/try there
<mazal> If I do get it to work , oh man a huge logistical problem would be solved at home
<mazal> So am willing to go that bios root if I have to
<mazal> Something else I am also gonna try is to boot from my live usb stick , just to confirm the size of drive theory
<magellanic> if you can, paste the grub error you get when booting from external
<mazal> Unfortunately it was lying here at work last night , else I would have tested that already
<mazal> It wa something along these lines :
<mazal> error: Trying to read or write outside of 'hd0'
<mazal> starting recovery mode
<mazal> grub>_
<mazal> That's of the top of my head , not exactly that , but pretty close
<mazal> and when booting from internal drive's grub and selecting the external's entry , no error , just black screen for 2 seconds and reboot
<mazal> During that 2 second black screen I could see hdd light flickers , it tries to access it , but then reboots
<magellanic> try the smaller partition, sounds like it, from a quick search..
<mazal> Will do tonight
<mazal> Don't have that lappy here at work
<mazal> loadshedding permitting of course
<magellanic> oh yes, I better check the schedule too
<Kilos> magellanic  youre an old ubuntu user, when are you applying for membership
<Kilos> we need more members
<magellanic> where do I apply, at the site?
<Kilos> lol its a major job
<Kilos> let me see what i can find
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<magellanic> mazal: one useful comment I saw, if you don't want to reinstall the external, is to shrink the partition within the limits, and then re-run the grub install stuff
<magellanic> depending on the size and use
<mazal> Is ok , re-install is already done
<mazal> re-installed , updated , tested , all done
<mazal> Boots 100% fine on pc here.
<magellanic> cool
<mazal> Ready for testing on the problem lappy hehehehe
<magellanic> Kilos: cool, looking at the membership requirements, I don't think I'm eligible though
<Kilos> well together we work on it, are you still registered as active on launchpad?
<magellanic> I would like a signed cert from Mark though :D
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> no I'm not active on launchpad
<Kilos> oh my thats first then
<Kilos> just get your ~email there
<Kilos> did you let renewing slide?
<magellanic> will consider later for membership
<magellanic> no I was never a member
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID
<Kilos> maybe thats the wrong link
<mazal> oom Kilos: I have another lekke question for you
<Kilos> ask mazal  
<Kilos> sorry was outside3
<mazal> usb memory stick
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> kde partition manager
<mazal> format to fat32
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> Tells me adding a label is not supported by this file system (fat32)
<Kilos> have you got disk utility running on unity somewhere
<mazal> Same os , gparted , format fat32 and label
<mazal> why ?
<Kilos> disk utility gives the option to format to mbr
<Kilos> it needs the mbr bvit added to make it bootable
<Kilos> bit
<mazal> is just interesting why 2 different partition managers have different views on label for the same file system format
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can format to fat32 but without the mbr it wont boot i think
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<mazal> If the file system format doesn't support it like kde partition manager states , then gparted must also not be able to do it , it's mos the not supported by file system
<Kilos> you can do it from cli as well but i dont know that
<Kilos> are you using kde now
<mazal> Just something interesting , doesn't matter
<Kilos> you can try install gnome-disk-utility i think its called
<mazal> Two software not agreeing about the same thing
<Kilos> when i format i label the size of the stick there
<Kilos> like 16G or 4G
<Kilos> and my external is ext
<mazal> Yeah I also like to label , but kde partition manager refuse if it's fat32 , while gparted do it gladly hehehe
<Kilos> i gave up with kparted thing
<mazal> hehehe , computers 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> are you using unetbootin to make it
<mazal> I think unity's "disks" app also label fat32
<mazal> If memory serves
<Kilos> or are you installing your os to it
<mazal> No this is just a stick that I put av updates on every week
<Kilos> oh you dont want it bootable
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> So picked that up now when I formatted it
<mazal> Every week used to get a different label
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Then kde pm said , no way boet , can't do that
<Kilos> ya i dont use it either
<Kilos> gparted is a wonderful tool even for moving and resizing drives
<mazal> When I was still on unity the app was "disks" I think that I used. Is the default one anyway
<Kilos> now before they named it disks it was disk utility
<mazal> So I finally found 2 little hickups in kde
<Kilos> thats where the free comes in, you are free to use what you prefer or what suites you best
<mazal> Oh btw , I like Kubuntu so much , when I re-installed that external I put Kubuntu on that as well. So all 3 my ubuntu machines are Kubuntu now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it is catchy once you get used to it
<mazal> Indeed , and the hickups I've had so far is now where near major problems at all
<mazal> no even
<Kilos> mine works perfectly
<mazal> I think I must go home , bit tired today
<Kilos> its the other stuff i struggle with
<Kilos> haha you want to go play not sleep
<mazal> Nah I must go sort out that external thing :(
<Kilos> see
<mazal> First grocery shopping though
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> oom that drive aint playing , that's sukkeling :P
<Kilos> haha but you are learning all the time
<Kilos> make notes of how probs get solved
<mazal> The learning part is nice ya
<inetpro> lovely!!!
<Kilos> what inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS has been released
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought you won the lotto or something
<mazal> Ok guys , I'm off for now. Will return maybe later , hopefully with good news
<Kilos> oh my is the @confluency the same confluency that was here years ago? inetpro  
<Kilos> superfly  ^^
<highvoltage> probably
<Kilos> ty highvoltage  
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you see confluency?
<Kilos> twitter
<Kilos> @confluency
<Kilos> adrianna
<Kilos> lol maybe i chased her calling her a guy
<Kilos> need to invite her back sometime now that we are getting more active again
<mazal> inetpro: You're the man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<inetpro> mazal: it worked?
<mazal> Drive boots perfectly with that small /boot :)
<inetpro> great, well done!
<mazal> Thank you so much !!!
<inetpro> Kilos: ah
<inetpro> Kilos: get him back here
<Kilos> yay mazal  
<inetpro> mazal: you're welcome
<Kilos> lol inetpro  
<Kilos> you the tweeter
<Kilos> thats a stupid lappy that methinks
<mazal> inetpro: And it works straight from booting directly from the external. I didn't need to do the grub on internal thing
<Kilos> lekker man
<inetpro> that really is how easy it should be
<Kilos> maybe we can do some bzr tonight
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> and if your usb port is fast as well it should fly without you even noticing the difference
<mazal> I worked permanently like this for at least two years. Only worked on usb so that my OS went where I went. And never had any real performance issues
<mazal> Only recently switched to internal
<Kilos> im happy for you mazal  
<Kilos> now you can minetest with a happy heart
<mazal> ook Kilos: You have no idea how reliefed I am this is working now :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now you can have your quiet weekend
<mazal> yes !!!! :)
<Kilos> maybe learn some bzr
<Kilos> its really easy
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you just need a clegver mouse that knows what to copy/paste where
<Kilos> clever
<mazal> Now I just need to get the wi-fi that keeps disconnecting fixed
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> hi
<Kilos> confluency  wb how are you?
<kulelu88> HP Lovecraft
<Kilos> yeah was here all the time some years back
<Kilos> now i just gotta find hodgestar
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> 3 more nicks and we break a years old record
<Kilos> 4 actually
<captine> anyone here read the article where a KDE developer "predicts" pc-bsd to overtake linux
<captine> http://bsd.slashdot.org/story/15/02/16/2355236/pc-bsd-set-for-serious-growth
<captine> Kilos, ?  nicks??
<Kilos> peeps in the list of nicknames here
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How is everyone doing?
<Kilos> we good ty
<Kilos> and you?
<gremble> Excellent
<gremble> Eh. Not too bad
<gremble> Just busy
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> evberyone is just too busy
<Kilos> every as well
<gremble> Ya
<gremble> I haven't been able to stop and rest yet this week. I don't think I will be able to get a chance this weekend either
<Kilos> wb mazal  
<mazal> ta
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  too
<magespawn> indeed
<mazal> lo magespawn
<Kilos> i need to remember double tab with you
<magespawn> hi mazal
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> now it is a double tab
<gremble> I think Kilos just made an inadvertant zombieland reference
<mazal> On hexchat now
<magespawn> howdy gremble
<magespawn> hah indeed, the ubuntu-za version
<Kilos> sjoe gremble  whats that
<gremble> It is a movie Kilos 
<gremble> A pretty good one, in my opinion
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> About zombies, and still getting a shag when most of the human race is dead
<magespawn> i thought it was quite funny
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> I liked it a lot
<magespawn> cute girl
<confluency> Kilos: Hi
<Kilos> hows confluency  nice to see you back
<Kilos> can you hook hodgestar too?
<confluency> I got pung on Twitter; thought I'd check it out.
<gremble> Does any one here work for an organisation that hires applied mathematicians?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i have a friend that has a chair at rhodes, that is about as close as i can get
<gremble> He owns a chair at Rhodes?
<confluency> Just learn programming; that's what everyone ends up doing. 
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Pretty fancy for a homless person
<Kilos> he sits on one
<magespawn> she, something like that
<confluency> (Hodgestar is technically an applied mathematician.)
<Kilos> gremble  programs too but prefers not to
<gremble> I'm almost technically, but I'm looking for places that uses/hires them so that I can solicit for a bursary
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> universities usually have departments for that
 * inetpro looks at his chair
<magespawn> otherwise maybe CSIR?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  see whos here
<inetpro> it's all mathematical
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and is that the real confluency?
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> hi confluency
<confluency> No, it's a cunning forgery made out of cat hair and gum.
<inetpro> wb to the new #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> now just to drag hodgestar from nairobilug
<magespawn> very lifelike
<confluency> I try.
<magespawn> will the real confluency please stand up
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> confluency: how do you like our new site?
<Kilos> hi danfowler  
<confluency> I should probably go to look at it.
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<danfowler> heya
<confluency> Looks nice.
<inetpro> ha that's an understatement
<Kilos> inetpro  there is still work to do at the site
<inetpro> Kilos: what you wanna add now?
<Kilos> look in trello
<Kilos> to do
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Hou hulle op die tone oom
<Kilos> lol
<danfowler> thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean the africa site or the za site?
<inetpro> danfowler: hi
<magespawn> inetpro  it might have been a mistake to show Kilos that tool
<Kilos> za man
<Kilos> bottom of todo list
<Kilos> you want to borrow my glasses
<magespawn> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you want a link in site to see existing za team members?
<Kilos> i want to see all our members there in the site not a link
<Kilos> that was to get nyou thinking
<inetpro> uh
<gremble> Where can I find a link to this trello thing. I'm curious now
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> gremble: https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> its a lekker tool
 * mazal trello home to-do list shows 100% complete again :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: create a page on the wiki
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hmm... why me?
<mazal> Kilos, plus I finally have a permanent ubu running at home also
<inetpro> Kilos: you know what you want
<mazal> and my gaming rig survived
<Kilos> nono man im a delegate now
<Kilos> just a list of past and present members and place for more
<inetpro> Kilos: delegate to mazal for a change, he just gave away he has no more to do's
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hahaha mazal  dis jou beurt
<mazal> That site will never be the same
<inetpro> mazal: what is your trello name?
<mazal> inetpro, lemme check
<mazal> It's either WD or wikusvandyk
<mazal> Don't know which one is actually the username
<Kilos> man just get the link at the top
<inetpro> mazal: the one in brackets
<mazal> wikusvandyk
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> give the link so we can all fill his todo list
 * inetpro added mazal as a member of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> confluency  you tried trello?
<Kilos> inetpro  you tellim
<mazal> Your stuff looks nice guys
<Kilos> it has to otherwise the fly sjamboks us
<Kilos> wb Private_User  
<inetpro> Kilos: remember to use pwd to see the path. remember to learn more about paths
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> it doesnt work anymore
<Kilos> i cant even see the za site here anymore sigh
<inetpro> Maaz: it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see that directories list
<Kilos> gave up now
 * inetpro is lost
<Kilos> maybe i must stick to breaking things
<Kilos> the site dont open with gui
<confluency> I'm pretty sure I have a Trello account.
<Kilos> looks similar to the africa site
<inetpro> Kilos: gui or wui?
<Kilos> the thing where i can see whats there
<Kilos> the ui thing
<inetpro> confluency: what is your trello username?
<mazal> lol @ maaz
<mazal> I get that all day long , " it doesn't work "
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> i broke something and havent been able to figure what
<mazal> Maaz can you come work for me please
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Hey hang on , I finally asked something maaz doesn't have an answer for :)
<Kilos> he will huh you just now
<Kilos> or blink at you
<Kilos> hes searching archives
<Kilos> inetpro  chair confirmed
<Kilos> dont you read your trello
<confluency> Looks like it's adriannapinska.
<confluency> I tried to change it, but both confluence and confluency are taken.
<inetpro> confluency: hmm, ok... you been added
<inetpro> Kilos: another one to go delegate to :-)
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<inetpro> confluency: he's the chief now
<Kilos> ya he be clever
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> dont chase him now
<inetpro> confluency: you wanna run away then you better do it now
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> too late
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> ok, ok, I was only joking
<magespawn> hmmm lol
<Kilos> oh ya i looked at the vintage sewing machines , we like and use them all the time
<Kilos> bernina hostess genome
<confluency> inetpro: I didn't say I'd *do* anything. ;)
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> haha its hard to be here and not get involved confluency  
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> confluency kilos is a little like a force of nature
<confluency> Kilos: I like the cast iron Singers.
<inetpro> confluency: haha, no choice really, you always been part of the team
<Kilos> i saw some beuts there
<Kilos> beauts
<inetpro> btw, if anyone of you is interested in tackling any items on trello just drag your name onto the relevant card
<inetpro> any item(*)
<Kilos> ya 
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> any item(s)*
<inetpro> oh and if you're busy with any item, please drag it to 'Current Activities' as well so others can see 
<Kilos> wb Neo31  
<Kilos> inetpro  see the numbers
<inetpro> Kilos: grembleis the numbers guy
<Kilos> ai! look man
<Kilos> 7 more
 * inetpro can add 7 very quickly
<Kilos> then i retire
<Neo31> yo Kilos 
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ssup?
<inetpro> wb Neo31
<Kilos> see how strong we are Neo31  
<Neo31> thx inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: -1
<Kilos> aw
<Neo31> u are talking about what exactly Kilos ?
<Kilos> the numbers on this channel Neo31  
<inetpro> Neo31: he wants to retire when we've reached 50 nicks in the channel
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> only he forgets, it was never part of his contract
<Kilos> for the night only inetpro  
<Neo31> lol inetpro 
<Neo31> ok i see Kilos 
<Neo31> good luck :)
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> i can connect my phone and some bot maybe
<Neo31> lol
<Kilos> confluency  they made me work hard these geeks
<Neo31> lol
<Kilos> check out #ubuntu-africa and read the links in the topic bar
<Kilos> inetpro  whateve happened to whizzy
<captine> anyone here know how to use apt-cacher (setup a 01proxy file on my machine to point to the cache proxy) but allow ppa's to skip the proxy or to include them?  keep getting an error on the ppas
<captine> may have answered my own question...
<captine> give me a minute
<Kilos> keep notes captine  so you can tell the next one that asks
<captine> will do.. if i figure it out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oi silence
<inetpro> is golden
<captine> will have to try figure this out later... eish
<inetpro> captine: been a long week?
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> yip
<captine> 5 days till daughters due date..
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> oi! Good luck captine!
<captine> thanks
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lots and lots
<Kilos> you also a ballie like the pro
<captine> lol.  
<captine> will have a 14month boy and a newborn little girl by next weekend, if she agrees with our calendar...
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> same like me just a small age diffs
<magespaw1> captine it will be the first(in history) and most definately the last if she does
<inetpro> he called me a ballie?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> doesnt everyone go with the caesar thing nowadays
<inetpro> wb octoquad
<Kilos> just needed to see an ai! goosie
<Kilos> wb octoquad  
<captine> yip
<magespaw1> inetpro we are all getting over the hill a bit
<captine> magespaw1, our son was a week late... didnt want to breathe the jhb air i guess
<inetpro> magespaw1: not me, never
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> i didn't even notice that
 * inetpro be a newbie all the days
<Kilos> oh no
<magespawn> can be two things at once
<Kilos> newbies arent tired all the time
<magespawn> newbies also do not have full famalies
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> or experience
<Kilos> or the ability to fix it
<magespawn> indeed
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well , God bless
<Kilos> night mazal  ty you too
<magespawn> good night mazal 
<magespawn> so Kilos going to write Linux + exam somewhere in the next two months
<Kilos> good luck magespawn  
<Kilos> study hard
<gremble> Oh nice
<gremble> Where?
<magespawn> i did find out that it is LPIC1 and also allows you to claim Novell certification
<magespawn> probable at the Boston Business college in Richards Bay
<magespawn> i just oicked up the stufy guide
<magespawn> picked up too
<Kilos> lol you also tired magespawn  
<magespawn> study guide might all make more sense
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> yup hard week
<magespawn> wow i think that those last few lines only really made sense to me
<captine> magespawn, so boston colleges to the linux exams?
<magespawn> yup they are pearson vue testing centers
<magespawn> so comptia but i am not sure about the lpi
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to theblazehen  
<Kilos> Maaz  seen theblazehen  
<Maaz> Kilos: theblazehen was last seen 1 month, 4 days, 4 hours, 25 minutes and 51 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-17 07:35:18 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-02-12 03:35:30 PST
<Kilos> theblazehen  ping
<captine> ok.  going to sleep.  night all.  will look at the trello site on Sat or Sun
<Kilos> night captine  
<Kilos> ill be here
<captine> i would expect nothing else...
<magespawn> captine: good night
<captine> :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that is me for tonight as well, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> uh, good night magespawn
<kulelu88> new folks here
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> danfowler  tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> like where you are and what you do etc
<Kilos> iceland is rather cold
<inetpro> ok Kilos, what you so busy with?
<Kilos> sometimes i sits and thinks, other times i just sits
<Kilos> just sitting now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> just looked whats new in trello
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> mooi!
 * inetpro likes it when the list is shrinking
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> superfly: have you registered a site for Kilos yet?
<superfly> inetpro: negatory
<Kilos> hes busy inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: he's busy with what?
<Kilos> working
<Kilos> not gaming im sure
<inetpro> I just see him sitting here and doing nothing
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> no output, zero, zulsh, lutho, niks
<Kilos> did you arrange for that troll to attack me?
 * inetpro ducks and hides in the corner
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
 * inetpro is onskuldig
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> soos altyd
<Kilos> was weird
<inetpro> you really worry about that nonsens?
<Kilos> i thought someone was just trying to break my cool at first
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ruffle my feathers
<inetpro> shake it off and move on
<Kilos> i have man
<Kilos> it was really stupid because now the whole of freenode knows about him
<inetpro> hehe, a quick way to become famous?
<Kilos> stupid imo
<inetpro> by grembies
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  tell gremble You are supposed to say goodnight before leaving
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: so what events are you planning to arrange this year?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh ya im the delegate
<Kilos> inetpro  so what events are you planning to arrange this year?
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> lol i love copy/pasting
<inetpro> what type of events can one arrange even
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> well have first meeting soo on africa
<Kilos> that will have to be done by clever peeps
<Kilos> i miss maia she was a lifewire here
<inetpro> Events: Ubuntu Global Jam, Ubuntu Hour, Installfest
<Kilos> ya but no one has the time anymore
<inetpro> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<inetpro> Release Parties
<Kilos> i still have to try sort my ubuntu email addy thing
<inetpro> SoftwareFreedomDay
<Kilos> all that stuff i cant attend
<Kilos> lol you so cheeky you know
<Kilos> what are you doing?
<Kilos> no output, zero, zulsh, lutho, niks
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> zilch
<inetpro> Kilos: have you not seen the activity on Trello?
<Kilos> by me ya
<inetpro> look under the Menu
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i need to learn more about how those things get done
<Kilos> how do you archive stuffs
<inetpro> click on the little pen on a card, top right
<Kilos> aha ty i dont see a pen there
<inetpro> you don't or you didn't?
<Kilos> i see a circle with a spot in
<Kilos> very faint too
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh i just saw a pen popup when mouse hovers there
<inetpro> nou verstaan jy!
<Kilos> ja dankie
<Kilos> i sommer archived a whole bunch
 * inetpro noticed
<Kilos> that circle at the top right does them all at once but i first moved one out, archived others then moved it back
<Kilos> im sad about ibid. no one has the time to rewrite it in python 3
<inetpro> patience!
<Kilos> i can only be patient when sleeping
<inetpro> good idea
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> superfly  get some rest
<Kilos> night my goosie
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<inetpro> Guten Morgen! 
<danfowler> Kilos: I used to live in Pretoria and helped run JoziLUG for a bit, now I live in Ethiopia (but am currently in CPT)
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> wb mazal 
<inetpro> oh hi danfowler and wb captine as well 
<captine> hi there inetpro 
<captine> lovely cool weather in jhb today... thankfully... just need to check the loadshedding schedule
 * inetpro wonders what happened with our greeter bot 
<inetpro> yeah this loadshedding thing really not cool 
<inetpro> wish there was just a bit more predictability 
<inetpro> and fairness 
<captine> yip.  why not just say for the month of march we are stage 2
<captine> done
<inetpro> thing is that many get affected multiple times when others don't even get it once 
<captine> yip.
<captine> i hear u
<captine> best is our area has been hit by cable theft twice during loadshedding... once resulted in 24 hours of no power
<mazal> My biggest gripe is that they don't stick to the schedule which makes it a guessing game
<mazal> And of course that it shouldn't happen at all. Somebody sooner or later will have to start rooting out incompetance and forget all the political nonsense
<Kilos> hi captine  and others
<Kilos> sorry i was shed
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Okey then , updates done , maintenance done , downloads busy , time to game :)
<captine> hi kilos
<Kilos> hmm... so when do we get our certificate of ubuntu membership signed by mark?
<Kilos> inetpro  you awake yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning 
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro is always awake 
<inetpro> unless he's sleeping 
<Kilos> you can give back my email addy
<Kilos> lol you learning hey
<inetpro> what up doc? 
<Kilos> im dommer today
<Kilos> want to look at making a wiki link as discussed
<Kilos> but forgot how and cant find a create button anywhere
<inetpro> http://wikisite/my newpage 
<Kilos> oh doesnt it go with ubuntu stuffs
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<inetpro> read between the lines man 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty i needed that laugh
<inetpro> what you want to add? 
<Kilos> members past and present link remember
<Kilos> ai! tog
 * inetpro wrote on trello, " start populating what content or what links you might want to see" 
<inetpro> you can use trello as your sandbox 
<inetpro> Kilos: put the actual content man, not just the idea 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> didnt i delegate the task to you?
<Kilos> ill  find them you save them
<inetpro> haha 
<Kilos> if you make the wiki link ill edit it
<inetpro> do you even know what you want to put there? 
<Kilos> ya those ||  member || joined || status || country || etc etc
<inetpro> uh, ok 
<inetpro> so what would this page be called? 
<Kilos> ubuntu-za members and maybe past and present underneeth
<inetpro> so how about going to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> ya thats good
<Kilos> well done goosie ty very much
<inetpro> I didn't do anything 
<Kilos> oh who did
<inetpro> you 
<Kilos> eeek when
<inetpro> now 
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> I simply suggested the URL 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> typical
<inetpro> that's as easy as it gets to create a new wiki page 
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> but now you have to start putting your content 
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> im looking at what others have there first
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> he malta team has basically what i want to do
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> back to school
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<magellanic> sup Kilos 
<Kilos> sigh trying to make a za members wiki page
<Kilos> we got lotsa work. do you have trello magellanic  ?
<magellanic> ah, site done?
<magellanic> yes I do
<Kilos> give you name on trello to inetpro  please
<magellanic> are you going to dish out work to me :P
<Kilos> then you can see all our work in progress
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ssshhh
<magellanic> it's a trap
<magellanic> I know it
<Kilos> me, never
<Kilos> i dont dish out work, i just blunder along till someone gets tired of watching and takes over
<magellanic> gorgeous day in cpt
<magellanic> ah, hehe
<magellanic> I have my hands full doing GDG work
<Kilos> ya everyone is super busy but we dont ask one to work
<Kilos> we just hint until they cut off an hours bedtime to help
<magellanic> lol
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<danfowler> Kilos: I'll get Mark to make up a cert
<Kilos> cool ty danfowler  
<Kilos> and one for superfly  too please
<magellanic> snappy core is looking interesting these days hey
<magellanic> this caught my eye other day, http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2015/02/19/canonical-achieves-broad-industry-buy-in-for-snappy-ubuntu/
<magellanic> exciting times
<Kilos> just gets better and better
<magellanic> yep, Mark is an absolute legend, kind of stuff to make us really proud
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ai! im sure mazal  said he is gaming
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> mazal  soek waar jy kan help https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<magellanic> I'm working, I swear..
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai! 
<mazal> Kilos, I was , but now struggling with putting Win 7 on laptop
<mazal> I have no drivers , nothing
<Kilos> excuses excuses
<mazal> So busy downloading drivers , but at the graphics section they have 5 different ones , no idea which one
<mazal> I don't know if it has Nvidia , AMD , Intel or what
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> install then let it update drivers
<inetpro> forget win 7
<inetpro> just go Linux all the way 
<Kilos> mazal  WAYTTD
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> inetpro, I want to gift this one for someone else that has no money
<Kilos> eish bad gift
<mazal> And she only knows Win
<Kilos> rather gift a kubuntu lappy
<mazal> Not in this case Kilos , she won't manage that
<Kilos> then you can spend time teaching her
<mazal> Is there a way I can id the graphics chip with ubuntu life cd ? cli command maybe ?
 * inetpro looks at the German interpretation of the word gift 
<Kilos> lspci comes to mind
<magellanic> I put my dad on mint for the last 2 years, he got used to it
<Kilos> tell him magellanic  
<inetpro> mazal: that would be like poisoning someone 
<mazal> Don't judge , you don't know the situation guys
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<Kilos> ya but we are allowed to tease you till you blush
<mazal> This person can hardly speak english , I won't be able to teach her linux , trust me
<Kilos> we are twee talig
<mazal> She has no internet to look for help
<mazal> And I don't live close to help her
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> uh, like Linux does not support more languages than any other technologies? 
<mazal> She will have no support , so it simply isn't an option
<Kilos> i understand that
<mazal> Not gonna dump her into deep end like that
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> is a Linux that bad still, after all these years? 
<Kilos> it is frightening  for those not willing to learn new stuff
 * inetpro thought we crossed the ease of use barrier long ago 
<mazal> inetpro, fact is , when you have to start with linux for the first time you must have someone to help or teach you. Either online or in person
<mazal> That's just a fact
<inetpro> really? 
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> donate a 3g dongle as well
<mazal> OS itself is different , most apps is different , one has a lot of learning to do
<inetpro> is it not even worse on Windows these days? 
<Kilos> actually 7 isnt bad
<Kilos> even i can run it but also with help from ian
<inetpro> if a user has never used windows before, I'm sure Linux would be easier 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> kids in school are the ideal target
<mazal> She already knows Windows like I said , so she doesn't need to learn that
<inetpro> you get just half a machine to start with 
<inetpro> the other half you still need to buy 
<Kilos> he most likely has office too
<inetpro> or it is just an illegal copy? 
<mazal> anyway , let me get back to work
<Kilos> inetpro  go see that wiki page
<Kilos> im still learning
<inetpro> Kilos: Screenshot posted on trello for the records 
<magellanic> where's best to put an init script these days, /etc/rc2.d/ or should it be /etc/init/ ?
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ai! you ask for screenshot them do it yourself
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ive no idea why paste and present isnt on a new line
<Kilos> past
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi Yolandre  
<Yolandre> Goeie dag.
<Kilos> lol you been here before looks like
<Yolandre> HEt enige iemand al Ubuntu Touch probeer?
<Kilos> die foon?
<Yolandre> Nee, wil dit graag op tablet laai, maar wil net eers huiswerk gedoen kry.
<Kilos> byt vas miskien sien iemand en weet daarvan
<Yolandre> Ek't baie opgelees en die kanse lyk maar baie skraal op die oomblik, veral omdat ek dit eers wil toets op ProLine AK888-13 voor ek dit op Dell Venue 7 doen.
<Yolandre> Ek soek ook advies m.b.t. mail clients op Ubuntu. Sit met enorme uitdaging: ek wil die afgelope paar jaar reeds al ons korporatiewe werkstasies oorkskakel na Ubuntu, maar het probleme gehad om Internet Explorer op Ubuntu te laat loop en het te min tyd gehad om daarmee te speel.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Yolandre> Nou het ek Internet Explorer laat werk en die interaksie met 'n klient se stelsel is perfek. Ek en verskeie gebruikers lek lippe af en kan nie wag om almal oor te skakel na Ubuntu net om in een enorme probleem vas te loop... Op gemiddeld ontvang elke gebruiker sowat 20GB se e-pos per jaar waarvan niks delete mag word nie. Hoe gemaak wanneer jy POP3 gebruik op 'n EXT4 leerstelsel met 'n mail client wat slegs 4GB ondersteun?
<Kilos> mail clients- thunderbird evolution and more
<Yolandre> Thunderbird beweer hulle kan nou meer as 4GB mail stoor in 1 folder, maar dis twak - dit werk nie. Ek wil nou graag Evolution, maar vooraf indikasies dui daarop dat Evolutions slegs 2GB ondersteun. 
<Kilos> ek los al my pos by gmail en evo op pop haal net die nuwes 
<Yolandre> Ek het al my hoop op Thunderbird gehad, maar lees toe gister dat Mozilla amptelik die verdere ontwikkelling van Thunderbird gestaak het - klink amper asof Microsoft nou aandele in Mozilla het...
<Kilos> ai!
<Yolandre> Daar is kopiee van al die e-posse op 'n mail server, maar baie gebruikers doen off-line werk en wanneer hulle dan e-pos soek wat hulle reeds delete het sal dit rof gaan.
<Yolandre> Ek sal maar Evolution probeer en kyk waar ons uitkom. Wat mens nie sal doen om van Microsoft ontslae te raak nie?
<Kilos> lol
<Yolandre> Wens alles was so gerieflik soos Mac...
<Kilos> hoekom will hulle IE he?
<Kilos> ek gebruik opera-browser
<Yolandre> Jy kry mos nog developers wat dink in vandag se tye kan mens 'n web app maak net vir Internet Explorer... Kan nie die logika verstaan nie. Ek doen development van ons interne stelsel wat tot beskikking van al ons kliente gestel word. Ek het nie development team soos die spesifieke klient nie en alles is cross platform en multiple browser compatible.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Yolandre> So, wat interne gebruik betref kan ons gebruikers absoluut enige operating system of enige browser gebruik. Ongelukkig kan ek nie die 1 klient voorskryf oor hoe hulle behoort te develop nie. Maar, soos genoem het ek IE op Ubuntu aan die loop en alle toetsing tot hede was suksesvol.
<Kilos> dis darem iets
<Yolandre> My groot uitdaging is nou om 'n Ubuntu compatible mail client te kry wat 80GB+ se mails kan fasiliteer.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Yolandre> Baie tempted om eie mail client te develop... Net genoeg tyd het...
<Kilos> tyd is almal se probleem
<Kilos> te min daarvan
<Yolandre> Presies!
<captine> 80 gigs of mails... wow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lots hey
<Kilos> he should run his own mail server
<captine> was thinking that.
<captine> maybe Kolab
<Kilos> tell him when he comes back, he too clever for me to help
<superfly> why is he even storing that mail on the PC's? He should be running a mail server that stores it all there
<Kilos> hi __rama__  
<Kilos> hehe
<__rama__> Lol, hello.
<Kilos> thats the weirdist nick
<mazal> Skielik is ek lus vir 'n brooidtjie :)
<__rama__> Kilos, Yes and with that comes uniqueness.
<__rama__> :)
<__rama__> mazal, my nickname is derived from the Hindu god, Rama, the seventh avatar of Hindu god Vishnu.
<__rama__> I meant its derived from Rama. 
<Kilos> tell us about yourself __rama__  
<superfly> As opposed to the margarine
<Kilos> here rama is margerine
<Kilos> lol
<__rama__> superfly, yes.
<__rama__> Kilos, I know. I live here. Lol.
<Kilos> hmm...
<__rama__> Kilos, what?
<Kilos> now im trying to think who you might be
<__rama__> Kilos, a human being I would say.
<Kilos> you been here before?
<__rama__> Kilos, I live in ZA.
<Kilos> have you been here before
<Kilos> on this channel
<__rama__> Kilos, that makes more sense. No, I am still new to Ubuntu as a whole.
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za then
<Kilos> you can fill the whole with rama
<__rama__> You mean hole?
<Kilos> lol that too
<__rama__> Haha
<Kilos> if you need any help just explain what you need to know
<Kilos> im busy atm but someone will help
<__rama__> Cool, will do. :)
<captine> ok.  merge proposed for ubuntu-za page update... :)
<Kilos> good man captine  
<Kilos> how good are you at wiki stuffs
<captine> wiki?
<captine> i was thinking of looking into it
<Kilos> wiki page building
<captine> esp for updating the pxe server instructions... struggle to get it working when following those instructions
<Kilos> ive started one
<captine> where?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> needs to grow
<Kilos> all the || stuff || pops my head
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Headings_and_table_of_contents
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnHeadlines
<captine> Kilos, that wiki stuff does look tricky
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> imagine how i feel
<Kilos> i tried making some wider  for like email addies but it didnt want to
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> maybe needs a long name in the heading
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> where you been
<captine> Kilos, what needs to be done on the getting-involved page?
<Kilos> captine  i dont know , something fly or pro thought up
<Kilos> lol it needs tlc
<captine> ok.  i am no pretty committee... but maybe it should just be thinned down or something
<Kilos> give it a hug
<captine> does look a bit rough
<smile> hi ;)
<smile> Kilos: in the deepest parts of the ocean
<Kilos> oh well at least the johnny's didnt get you
<Kilos> captine  what looks rough?
<captine> the page (getting involved) looks to wide
<captine> maybe needs to be narrowed somehow
<Kilos> oh
<captine> it still looks way better than the one I submitted for merge.  was definitely improved
<Kilos> my opera shows the bottom 3 things one on top of the other but chrome shows them next to each other
<Kilos> lemme see if i can see who said it needs tlc
<Kilos> ah must be the fly
<Kilos> looks good to me
<Kilos> he sees lots i dont
<magellanic> anyone works with munin?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you mean on your own pc or by the munin peeps
<Kilos> used it here to see what was making things slow
<Kilos> i wonder where quassel@unaffiliated/hibana is hiding
<magellanic> had issues with postgres wildcard plugins
<magellanic> someone from #munin sorted it out
<magellanic> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  knows about that thing , he told me what to do
<Kilos> quite a cool thing though, it showed my 1TB sata drive was slower than the rest of the pc
<captine> Kilos, i will leave that page to the pro's to fix up.. :)
<magellanic> yeah it is quite a cool thing
<magellanic> ubuntu question, can unattended-upgrades be trusted to use to do nothing but security patches to a server? Reason I ask, the libc GHOST issue update didn't seem to be noticed by it (using --dry-run didn't suggest it as a security issue), but the libc changelog listed that it was a security update
<Kilos> ok captine  ty. i will ask the fly what kinda tlc he has in mind
<magellanic> so it seemed like the libc security fix wasn't in the security repo, which unattended-upgrades only looks at, is it generally trusted that all security updates go into the security repo
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you using unity?
<magellanic> me?
<Kilos> ya
<magellanic> no why
<Kilos> oh its server
<magellanic> yeah
<Kilos> are you also against using aptitude?
<Kilos> i like aptitude
<magellanic> not really
<magellanic> would use it
<Kilos> aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> aptitude is a very  user friendly tool
<magellanic> so this server is 12.04 LTS, the last libc6 update was a security patch, but from the 'main' repo not 'security'
<magellanic> I want to do nothing but security updates
<Kilos> tells you whats needed and when it sees snags it gives options
<Kilos> ask the fly when he gets here
<magellanic> will do
<Kilos> what other updates would a server get anyway
<Kilos> surely its all security
<magellanic> hmm
<Kilos> you gotta add ...
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<magellanic> I'll dig around a bit
<magellanic> you make a good point
<Kilos> there is a lekker server guide somewhere
<Kilos> Maaz  google ubuntu server guide
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu Server Guide - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ :: "Ubuntu Server Guide - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf :: "Ubuntu Server Guide" http://ubuntuserverguide.com/ :: "Initial Server Setup with Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean"
<Maaz> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04 :: "Ubuntu Server Guide" http://www.cs.…
<Kilos> ii think they advise using aptitude as well
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> wow mag tab worked
<magespawn> shouldn't, should still need to do it twice
<magespawn> any way
<magespawn> i trying out the kubuntu 14.10
<magespawn> seems to be working quite well so far
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> right back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> just taking a online tour of kubuntu, to see what what
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> the navigation is somewhat different
<magespawn> and only one desktop to start with, it looks like
<Kilos> you have to go enable them somewhere
<Kilos> in settings
<magespawn> i think so, just learning how it all opens and closes at the moment
<Kilos> workspace behaviour i think
<magespawn> cool i'll have a look
<magespawn> right got it going like a king now
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> set the right hand side of the screen to show all desktops, and the top left to show all open windows in the current desktop
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> i like this, very cool, would work like a dream on a touch screen
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> now just to set up irssi themes, tweek the settings abit and we will be good to go
<magespawn> what are you using Kilos? i forget
<Kilos> 14.04 kde
<Kilos> oh konversation
<magespawn> i did mean the os for a change
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i could stay on this forever, very stable an unbreakable
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> magellanic  ^^
<magellanic> I absolutely love mint and cinnamon
<Kilos> sigh  ask the fly man about the security stuffs
<magespawn> will do, google is your friend remember
<magellanic> will do when back, need to run shortly
<Kilos> ok
<magellanic> later folks :)
<Kilos> go well
<magespawn> bbl going to some paper reading
<inetpro> Kilos: can it be that difficult?
<inetpro> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> who is that nick oke
<Kilos> only one thats joined today is the margerine man
<Kilos> now set it so that it sorts nicks by join date
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> and add a big name like the heavy spark
<Kilos> and the top line should be in bold text i think
<Kilos> what do you say
<Kilos> oh you got the past and present sorted as well , danke
<Kilos> now he hides again
<inetpro> really?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> smile, it might never happen
<Kilos> ty inetpro  you can be the first name there
<Kilos> i tried making empty lines ai!
<__rama__> Kilos, really? Margerine man? Lmao!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> __rama__  you must join our mailing list
<Kilos> and definitely add this channel as your favourite
<Kilos> heres a link for you
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<__rama__> I've subscribed.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> what all can you do?
<Kilos> we need wiki editors
<Kilos> and bzr and nikola peeps
<Kilos> so next move would be to get trello
<__rama__> Um yeah, I won't be able to do much this year to help you out guys as I am doing my honours this year and time is something that is in very short supply. Maybe in June and July I'll be able to help out more but at this moment I cannot help much...
<Kilos> we understand and wish you all the best
<Kilos> study hard
<__rama__> Thank you, much appreciated. Indeed, I shall. I am aiming for cum laude.
<Kilos> great
<__rama__> Yep. :)
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Evening all
<inetpro> Maaz: tell captine I like your changes... merged it... now we just need to wait for superfly to apply to production
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell captine on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: nickometer __rama__afk
<Maaz> inetpro: __rama__afk is 99.1% lame
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: what's happening with the sharks game?
<inetpro> gremble: wb
<Kilos> 15/12
<Kilos> we lead 
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<Maaz> gremble: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell gremble You are supposed to say goodnight before leaving" 21 hours, 36 minutes and 33 seconds ago
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> haha 
<inetpro> come sharks!!!
 * mazal takes a break from talinite hunting and sips a coffee
<Kilos> they struggling, raining lots there
<inetpro> we can't allow these lions to win this game
<gremble> talinite sounds like a mineral. Minerals aren't hunted
<gremble> Are we playing rugby?
<mazal> gremble: it feels like a hunt :P
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> mazal  have you made that machine that finds stuff
<mazal> The node detector ?
<Kilos> i forget , well ask graeme monday
<mazal> I have one , but works way too slow
<mazal> Even the 2 quarries can't keep up 
<mazal> In the time they find 10 I find 100
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> My game runs in slow mo mode mos , only runs at 30% speed. So quarries takes forever , manual much faster
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And nobody knows why it runs like that , tried everything myself and the minetest guys could think of , nothing works to fix it
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Very irritating
<mazal> Always have to wait long for furnaces , grinders , alloy , quarries , centrifuge , trees , basically everything takes more than 3 times longer to complete their processes
 * mazal continues hunting
<inetpro> mazal: your USB HDD will slow it down
<inetpro> surely?
<Kilos> will munin see where its being held up?
<mazal> inetpro: That's not it , even tried different pc's , different drives , both internal en external , even tried different os , event tried different mode , nothing works
<mazal> In the end , after a whole list of things tried and tested , the general consencus was that something is wrong in the world itself
<inetpro> ahh, start a fresh world
<mazal> That's what everyone said in the end
<inetpro> :-)
<mazal> But 10 months of work , loads of buildings and networks
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> no way
<mazal> And since the problem could not be identified , what's not to say it happens again with that world
<Kilos> well when you get very irritated then look what you can help with on trello
<mazal> So I decided to just live with it
<inetpro> clr: wb
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> hey, you never disappoint
<clr> how are you
<clr> ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<mazal> I can mostly deal with doing everything again , except the centrifuge system and the 30k mine. Can't do that again :P
<mazal> hi clr
<clr> fine, playing around with seahorse, getting a file permission error
<clr> hi mazal
<inetpro> mazal: why not?
<clr> so I am trying to import my pgp keys that I have in two text docs like clr.private.key  and clr.public.key
<Kilos> inetpro  27/12 and 3 mins to go
<clr> and if I import any with seahorse I get 'failed to create temporary file'.
<inetpro> Kilos: yay!
<mazal> Mining 30 000 nodes deep again , that was a huge job , and building the centrifuge system , that is just a plain pain in the nr plate
<clr> seems that ~/.gnupg belogns to root and seahorse is run as me
<clr> so is it OK to change permissions of .gnupg to myself?
<Kilos> bgeter get help from pro
<Kilos> better
<clr> Anyone feel free to jump in
<Kilos> i chown wrong things
<clr> hehe therefore my post here, was hoping someone can tell me that it is ok
<Kilos> is it just that one file
<inetpro> clr: it's in your home folder?
<inetpro> why would it belong to root?
<clr> maybe I'll import it with cli and then I do it as root in anycase
<clr> yes
<clr> ~/.gnupg
<inetpro> sudo chown clr:clr ~/.gnupg
<inetpro> clr: that is if your username is clr
<clr> ja, that is what I want to do, actually saw on the web sudo chown -r clr:clr  ~/.gnupg
<clr> so changing everything in there
<mazal> Kilos: Is there a " Why Ubuntu ? " section yet ?
<clr> but was concerned that it would maybe stuff it up for some other keys e.g. I see hplip keys in there
<inetpro> ahh.. it's a folder as well? Then use -R
<inetpro> sudo chown -R clr:clr ~/.gnupg
<inetpro> should all belong to you
<Kilos> go see mazal  https://ubuntu-za.org/
 * mazal go look
<clr> suppose it's easy enough to change it back
<inetpro> root should not own anything beyond your home folder
<inetpro> and if files there are owned by root then you did something wrong to start with
<mazal> Kilos: Looking really good
<Kilos> net gone slow to wiki
<Kilos> oh inetpro  it moves the || to suite whats typed in there
<Kilos> automagically
<mazal> Kilos: I was thinking , maybe a section where members here can give testimonials of why they like Ubuntu , or is that not the place for something like that ?
<inetpro> Kilos: noooooooo!!!!!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i dunno mazal  
<Kilos> we could maybe make a wiki page for that and  just put the link in the site
<inetpro> Kilos: please don't post my email address on public pages, ever!!!!
 * inetpro gets enough spam as it is
<Kilos> oh ok sorry
<Kilos> should we just remove the email place then?
<Kilos> im sure you arent on your own with that feeling
<mazal> Indeed
<inetpro> yes, maybe a better idea that
<inetpro> Kilos: there's no magic about the ||
<Kilos> didnt they move?
<Kilos> im sure it got wider than the name one
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just a wiki shortcut to put things into HTML tables, tables work like that... rows and colums are aligned
<Kilos> it did
<inetpro> unless you mess it up on purpose
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> will it sort things alphabetically as well
<Kilos> or by dates
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> unfortunately the MoinMoin wiki syntax is very basic
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> now the big work starts getting all the names
<Kilos> where is my maia
<inetpro> Kilos: but if you are very, very desperate and you really, really want it then it should be possible
<inetpro> see: https://moinmo.in/FeatureRequests/SortableTables
<Kilos> lol
<clr> ok inetpro, I tried that but then started getting messages about unsafe permission on .gnupg directory. so I just changed it back and imported the keys using command line.
<Kilos> i think i glanced there this morning but it frightened me
<clr> Shall see if they appear in seahorse
<inetpro> clr: hmm... very strange that
<inetpro> but what is seahorse anyway?
<clr> check permissions on your .gnupg?
<clr>  it's the ubuntu gui for passwords and keys
<Kilos> i can open mine in home
<clr> no, nothing shows up in here
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and if you make it show hidden?
<inetpro> ahh... GNOME front end for GnuPG
 * inetpro has never used it
<Kilos> i can see everything in gpg.conf
<Kilos> the others want to know what to open it with
<inetpro> really seems odd to have anything with root permissions in your home folder
<inetpro> clr: maybe the following can help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/321287
<Kilos> funny how with trello you dont need to reload to see things that have changed
 * Kilos needs to sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<clr> inetpro that bug basically directs you to delete the .gnupg folder and then re-run seahorse as yourself
<clr> So I exported the keys using cli, deleted that folder, ran seahorse and then imported the keys from seahorse
<clr> All ok now
<inetpro> clr: nice! 
<inetpro> thanks for the feedback 
<inetpro> superfly: thinking about captine's poll, perhaps there's a better way to handle polls 
<inetpro> please have a look and make a call whether to make it live or not 
<Squirm> Evening
<clr> Evening Squirm, welcome.  Sorry, can't chat, need to go
<Squirm> Enjoy
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-22
<Kilos> morning all of you
<Kilos> Maaz  728/7
<Maaz> Kilos: 104.0
<Kilos> good month data wise
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> sorry very busy
<Kilos> learning to edit the edits of my edits sjoe
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Nice
<Kilos> eish no its horrible
<gremble> I'm trying to find matric syllabus for mathematics
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what did you forget
<gremble> Nothing. I'm teaching a man that is redoing matric in June and I don't know what he needs to know
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> busy cutting up meat for a curry atm but you welcome to go add at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
 * nlsthzn goes and has a look
<nlsthzn> done
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> hehe tired already
<Kilos> 4 hourly wakups are tough
<nlsthzn> if only 4 hours >.<
<nlsthzn> so far each early morning he decides to stay up for 4 hours >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats with the out of town
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> :) well...
<Kilos> supposed to be UAE man
<nlsthzn> well that is close enough :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that thing is too wide now for me to work with, when the word wrap thing starts i get bamfoozled
<Kilos> when you start thinking of gaming rather go add everyone you know
<Kilos> iand look at trello
<Kilos> lotsa work there
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> so how come all the early peeps dont have wiki pages
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<Kilos> and hello to you
<Kilos> Maaz  its broken
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz  its broken
<Maaz> Well then Kilos Ping Mr. fixit
<Kilos> hmm... let him have lunch first
<Private_User> sad people
<Private_User> SA lost
<Private_User> :'(
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you do that?
<Kilos> i really dont know i added one more and it gave error stuffs
<Kilos> can you see what the prob is
<Kilos> i deleted the one i added but it didnt help
<inetpro> please subscribe to the page so you can get emails when someone edited it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wow thats taking long
<inetpro> that's normal
<inetpro> just hang in there
<Kilos> its done , can you see what caused the prob?
<inetpro> can you see that it's fixed?
<Kilos> nope it now shows you all alone in a new bloack at the bottom
<inetpro> you have magic ways to break it... don't know how you do it
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> can you RTFS please!?
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi squirm
<inetpro> hi Squirm
<inetpro> Kilos: and then, please explain column 1
<Kilos> column 1 is to be able to number peeps as to when they joined
<Kilos> then you can make it sort by numbers
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: edit it using kate
<Kilos> was that also n dumb idea
<Kilos> uh
<inetpro> with kate you press F10 to disable dynamic word wrap
<Kilos> ya  kate should go withnumbers
<inetpro> easier to see the columns
<Kilos> im lost
<inetpro> uh, how many members do you want to add?
<Kilos> everyone that has joined za since it was formed
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> do you have any idea how many they are?
<Kilos> if you do soemthing do it right right?
<Kilos> about 80 or so
<inetpro> why do this if you get https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members ?
<Kilos> i entered crash kids info maybe the word crash broke it
<Kilos> oh wow
<inetpro> no you broke it, not the word crash
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> can you see where the error is?
<Kilos> ok this changes everything
<Kilos> that link you gave can be added to the site hey?
<Kilos> or the link you gave added to bottom of the other one you just fixed
<Kilos> how do you open it with kate inetpro  ?
<Kilos> just open kate then copy/paste to it?
<Squirm> Kilos: what are you trying to do?
<Kilos> add peeps to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> easier for me to ask peeps to add them selves
<Kilos> i break things
<inetpro> Kilos, Kilos, Kilos
<inetpro> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<inetpro> press Edit
<inetpro> click inside edit area and press Ctrl+A to select all
<inetpro> press Ctrl+C to copy
<inetpro> open kate
<inetpro> press Ctrl+V to paste
<inetpro> press F10 to disable word wrap
<inetpro> edit, edit, edit
<inetpro> press Ctrl+A to select all again
<inetpro> press Ctrl+C to copy
<inetpro> go to wiki edit space and Ctrl+V to paste
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> Where are you copying from?
<inetpro> Squirm: 02/22 15:23:43 <inetpro> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<inetpro> 02/22 15:23:43 <inetpro> press Edit
<Kilos> i did those from memory and from their wiki pages
<inetpro> Squirm: oops, you asking Kilos where he got info from?
<Squirm> inetpro: yep\
<Kilos> lol nm inetpro  that points him in the right direction to help out
 * inetpro still not sure what Kilos is trying to achieve with this
<Kilos> eish why didnt you say you in the beginning
<Kilos> saved days of headache that way
<Kilos> but it looks good imo
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> say so not say you
<Kilos> head and hands work at different frequencies
<inetpro> then please explain now
<Kilos> explain what
<inetpro> what are you trying to achieve?
<inetpro> or what should I have said?
<Kilos> think back , 
<Kilos> i know its difficult
<inetpro> Kilos being ambiguous again?
<Kilos> but the aim was to add a link to our site to show members past and present
<Kilos> Maaz  define ambiguous
<Maaz> Kilos: Ambiguous \Am*big"u*ous\, a. [L. ambiguus, fr. ambigere to wander about, waver; amb- + agere to drive.] Doubtful or uncertain, particularly in respect to signification; capable of being understood in either of two or more possible senses; equivocal; as, an ambiguous course; an ambiguous expression. [1913 Webster]  What have been thy answers? What but dark,
<Maaz> Ambiguous, and with double sense deluding? --Milton. [1913 Webster]  Syn: Doubtful; dubiou…
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya me dubious
<Kilos> and uncertain
<Kilos> i didnt know about https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro refrains from digging into the logs to find previous conversations
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i told you its all too much for me
<inetpro> don't worry, I also forget
<Kilos> but to be honest the wiki page is nicer to read than the launchpad one
<Kilos> i can comment there
<inetpro> Kilos: there's nothing wrong with your approach
<inetpro> just need to talk to your inner self to get a logical goal that will be sustainable and easy to maintain
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> methinks inner self is lying on the farm irtb
<Kilos> in rtb
<gremble> My machine is locked up so bad
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> The time isn't even going forward anymore
<gremble> It's still stuck on 13:57
<Kilos> is there a mathematical solution other than cold boot
<Kilos> shutdown
<gremble> Nope
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Just hard booted
<gremble> I don't know why it did this
<Kilos> ah thats what i was looking for
<gremble> I wasn't doing anything that could have caused this
<gremble> Lol update and chrome 
<Kilos> read tail and cat logs
<gremble> Windows
<gremble> There are no nice things like that
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Something is broken
<gremble> :/
<gremble> It's not booting
<gremble> This the 3rd time that I have started this damned 2GB download
<gremble> I am going to beat this computer to death
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont you use downloadmanager
<gremble> The program is downloading internally
<gremble> It should have a download manager
<Kilos> eish
<confluency> gremble: you can get wget and curl for Windows.
<Kilos> wow
<gremble> still internal downloader of an app
<Kilos> confluency  dont you want to add you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members please? im bang to break it again
<confluency> I think we have some formatting issues there.
<confluency> Also, how is the login supposed to work? I just get a button without a form.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh launchpad login i think
<Kilos> inetpro  that other link shows launchpad join dates to ubuntu-za join dates
<Kilos> surely those dates arent the same
<confluency> There's nowhere I can see to enter an OpenID url.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill ask the pro or fly, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview are you trying with or without the preview thing
<Kilos> try open another page then login to launchpad then only open the members page
<Kilos> my browser remembers my openid so just goes in
<Kilos> all these things are still beyond me
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i thought anyone can edit wiki pages
<Kilos> gremble are you winning?
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos, meeting this week tuesday i see
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> i am going to have look after my data just in case, only got 200mb left
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> mmmm , that is just mobile data, i have adsl access most of the time,so it should not be a problem.
<magespawn> this new install wants a whole load of updates too, but not over mobile
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Load shedding at 8pm :/
 * Squirm prods superfly
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> why on a sunday, i wonder?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no night surfer data magespawn  ?
<Kilos> i use that for upgrades
<Squirm> magespawn: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/119356-eskom-load-shedding-update-sunday-22-february.html
<magespawn> no, i did not get one of those, but next month is upgrad month for the wife and i 
<magespawn> upgrade too
<magespawn> ty Squirm 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hmm... is that you magespawn  
<magespawn> no don't think so
<magespawn> somebdy else
<magespawn> somebody too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe the margerine man
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> the same thing i did before
<Kilos> i left it so you can see and tell me what i did wrong
<Kilos> it squinched the heavy sparks line 
<Kilos> all i can think of is that there must be a new line underneeth
<Kilos> before saving
<magellanic> heya
<inetpro> Kilos: table rows have to end with ||
<inetpro> no extra spaces allowed
<mazal> Evening everyone
<Kilos> aha maybe thats it
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> ty goosie
<Kilos> ill try harder
<mazal> How do I switch between windows ? ctr-alt-tab doesn't work
<Kilos> try alt+tab
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> put a switcher in the panel
<mazal> ah , dankie oom
<Kilos> did yours work?
<inetpro> mazal: alt+tab
<mazal> daai werk
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> I wonder if I will remember to make a new iso tonight
<mazal> Can maaz do reminders ?
<mazal> I needs something that can pop up a message reminder and alarm bell. Does Kubuntu have something like that ?
<inetpro> Kilos: twit!
<Kilos> ya i did that
<inetpro> think before you do man!
<Kilos> committed then tried merge and it said nothing to do
<Kilos> ai! what now
<inetpro> now the fly will have to fix that again
<Kilos> why what happened
<inetpro> you merged your own mess
<inetpro> maybe it will not make a difference but it really doesn't make sense what you did
<Kilos> i dont understand how it can be a mess because it ran here and looked like our site with different name
<magespawn> mazal just once or reaccuring?
<Kilos> even the links worked
<Kilos> but now i dont see a wui anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: let superfly do the merging please
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> i didnt login at launchpad first so didnt i just merge here?
<mazal> magespawn: Yes , once
<mazal> I sommer opened google calender now and added an entry with message reminder set. Will see how that works , never tried that before
<inetpro> Kilos: see https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa-devs/ubuntu-africa/trunk/+merges
<inetpro> but please don't go approving now
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> i believe you can use the do command and the date and time
<Kilos> ty for the hard work inetpro  ill just watch
<magespawn> mazal: let me see quickly
<inetpro> Kilos: not that hard work just yet... still just trying to learn the basics as well
<inetpro> need to get confirmation from the fly that I'm on the right path
<inetpro> he will have gotten an email and will attend to the matter when he has time
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> I guess just the same as you would have received an email
<Kilos> na just mails from wiki and trello
<mazal> One can get mail from trello ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> when someone does something on our trello i get a mail;
<mazal> Oh ok
<Kilos> youll get mailed if someone else does stuff on your trello
<magellanic> there is a trello mobile app, which notifies if a card you're on, gets acted on
<Kilos> these things are getting too clever
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> mazal: and if you want mails with every edit of a list in Trello you can subscribe to it
<magespawn> mazal: sorry not 'do' but 'at', i do not know the full syntax though, something i just read
<magespawn> it is apparently a seperate program, just installing it now
<mazal> ta magespawn, will look into it
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> Sorry Squirm  No more than a beer mug full is allowed. Times are hard!
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> Maaz: test
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> Meh, terrible ping
<Kilos> hi Yolandre  
<Yolandre> Hi
<Kilos> there were some comments but you were gone
<Kilos> why dont you run a local mail server
<Kilos> i think it was you with the 80g of emails hey?
<Yolandre> I'm in the process of deploying a new local mail server, but it still will not solve any problems. If it had been that easy I would've done it ages ago. Here is why:
<Yolandre> The majority of users do work after hours and as such require access to their mailboxes. Impossible as it may seem not one of them enjoy internet connectivity at home.
<Yolandre> This is why local storage of the mails on the workstation is so important.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> with evolution you can save files to another folder i think, never needed to try it
<Kilos> other clients must also have that option
<inetpro> Kilos: do you realise how much 80GB is?
<inetpro> Yolandre: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> thats to everyone inetpro  
<inetpro> this is no normal request
 * inetpro has never seen any single user cosume 80GB of email
<Kilos> no thats all of them
<Kilos> whole company
<Yolandre> Inetpro, please note that 80GB is the smaller of the mail accounts.
<inetpro> Yolandre: no!!! serious!!?
<inetpro> in South Africa?
<Yolandre> I have 13 HQ based users each of which use 2 mail accounts. The smaller of the 2 collects approximately 20GB per annum whilst the larger collects approximately 40GB per annum. Tested of a 5 year period.
<Yolandre> :)
<inetpro> Kilos: no, he really is talking about a single user
<Kilos> wow
<Yolandre> Microsoft had the same response until I flashed physical examples... They were stunned.
<inetpro> Yolandre: please stick around
 * inetpro wbbl
<inetpro> this seems liek an interesting challenge
<inetpro> like*
<Squirm> But, local storage
<Squirm> surely you can just use POP ?
<Yolandre> I have been wanting to switch to thin clients since the word go, but the MD wants nothing to do with it.
<Squirm> But then I'm sure IMAP will be able to store a locla copy too
<Squirm> Yolandre: what's your problem?
<Yolandre> Not to all: I have found a way to make Microsoft Outlook work with 40GB - 60GB PST files.
<Squirm> Oh right, so it's actually MS that's being an issue?
<Yolandre> Squirm, I need to deploy a mail client on Ubuntu capable of facilitating 80GB+ worth of mails.
<Yolandre> Yep, MS is where the fun and games started.
<Squirm> Ah
<Squirm> Have you tried something like Mozilla Thunderbird?
<Yolandre> But, as mentioned I have since found a way to by-pass the normal 19,8GB capacity limit for PST files.
<Yolandre> I had all my hope in Thunderbird by ways of creating archive folders for each year's mails, but it failed horribly.
<Squirm> Meh - I only have 700Mb of IMAP mail
<Yolandre> After some extensive reading it appears that Mozilla might have called it end of days for Thunderbird, which in turn creates further doubts.
<Squirm> ok
<magespawn> Yolandre: offline version of imap, that only syncs when connected?
<Yolandre> The majority of users do work after hours and as such require access to their mailboxes. Impossible as it may seem not one of them enjoy internet connectivity at home.
<Yolandre> Hence, IMAP will not work.
<magespawn> i think there is a google app for chrome that does local storage of the mail for offline work
<Squirm> Yolandre: IMAP does keep a local copy
<Yolandre> Strangely enough I use Mac OSX Mavericks on a MacBook Pro in official capacity. My Apple Mail box contains 6 years worth of mails in total exceeding 120GB's and I have until present not had a single day's problems. Considering that Mac OSX is now freely distributed the thought crossed my mind to switch all workstations to it.
<Yolandre> Apologies Squirm, you're correct. IMAP will store local copies as well.
<Squirm> In Thunderbird, in Account Preferences - Syncronization and Storage
<Squirm> I have mine set to sync all messages, but you can set it to sync the last 'x' number of days worth of mail
<Yolandre> Give me a second or so & I'll copy another thread into the chat which might shed some more light on the matter.
<Yolandre> I want to move all our Microsoft Windows based workstations, equipped with different versions of Microsoft Outlook or Microsoft Windows Live Mail, to Ubuntu for various reasons including cost, security and stability.
<Yolandre> On average our users receive approximately 20GB worth of e-mail per year and due to company policy demanding that no e-mails are ever deleted I need a mail client capable of facilitating mailboxes in access of 80GB.
<Yolandre> Until present I had to create additional PST files for Microsoft Outlook users and then once a year assist the users in moving all received mails received during a year into the relevant PST file.  The user subsequently mounts and dismounts each year's files as and when required thus the active PST file only contains mails relating to the current year.
<Yolandre> After a bit of research on Thunderbird's capabilities I was convinced that by regularly moving mail from the mail client's inbox to a dedicated local folder it will get the job done and subsequently embarked on porting one user's mail accounts from Microsoft Windows Live Mail to Thunderbird.
<Yolandre> The target system runs on Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit and ext4 file system) whilst the mail server only supports POP3. Due to the the size of one mail account I decided to import only the smaller of the two mail accounts into Thunderbird and the import process worked perfectly.
<Yolandre> Upon completion of the import process all sub-folders were re-created in Thunderbird after which I started moving the mails into logical local folders. For the majority of of this process all went really well until I started working with an archive folder created by the user in Microsoft Windows Live Mail containing in access of 40GB of mails. Note that the archive folder imported into Thunderbird without any errors. When attempting to split the archiv
<Yolandre> e folder into smaller portions, i.e. moving all archived mails relating to a specific year into a local folder dedicated to the particular year, the following error was displayed: "The folder X is full, and can't hold any more messages". All subsequent efforts resulted in the same error message being displayed.
<Yolandre> I have since did additional research and learnt that Mozilla is ceasing the further development of Thunderbird:
<Yolandre> On November 25, 2014, Kent James of the Mozilla Foundation announced on the Mozilla blog that active contributors to Thunderbird gathered at the Mozilla office in Toronto and discussed the future of the application. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Thunderbird)
<Yolandre> The above creates even more doubt as to whether stepping from the Microsoft platform is such a good idea... After some research I am lead to believe that Evolution might present a possible relief. I could until now not get an indication of Evolution's storage capabilities, but will give it a go in any event.
<Yolandre> This should put you on the page I am.
<Squirm> Ah
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> I wonder how something like Mutt would handle that many emails :D
<Squirm> Probably run out of Inodes on your drive :P
<Yolandre> Note that during the import process stated above a folder containing approximately 40GB's worth of mails was imported into Thunderbird without error and all relevant mails were accessible.
<Yolandre> That
<magespawn> that is a fair aoung of mail that
<Yolandre> That's the only conclusion I could come to as well.
<magespawn> s/amoung/amount
<magespawn> and i get irked when my users run into the google 15gb limit 
<Squirm> Yolandre: that may not even be possible...
<Squirm> Espetially if you're stuck with POP
<Squirm> Especially
<Squirm> Otherwise you need to Archive the mail and remove it from the client
<Yolandre> Squirm, that is my exact thoughts as well - more so after doing some reading on both Thunderbird and Evolution. Again with reference to an earlier statement I am still thoroughly convinced that the only proper manner to facilitate such volumes will be to go thin clients with an internal mail server supporting IMAP.
<Squirm> But how will thin clients work if the work is done at home?
<Squirm> Sorry
<Squirm> Thinking of a Terminal Server
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> Then at least you have some control of how much data is stored on the local drive
<Squirm> Because it just seems to be the sheer number of messages(might not even be the actual size)
<Yolandre> Exactly.
<Squirm> I'm glad I'm not the application that has to index that
<Yolandre> LOLZ!
<Yolandre> True!
<magespawn> mm that looks like the best solution, so the user could have all mails available but only the present year at all times
<Yolandre> Spot on.
<Squirm> Yes
<magespawn> how does a pop server handle mail boxes of that size anyway?
<Squirm> magespawn: most of the time, pop is set to delete email on the server
<Yolandre> Fairly well thus far providing maintenance is being conducted on a weekly basis.
<Squirm> huh
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> Thank you to our bountiful internet. We just use Google Apps
<magespawn> indeed, i was just wondering if there was a mail size limit on the server, similar to outlooks
<magespawn> i have had two users fill up their inbox in google apps
<Yolandre> Configured not to delete copies on mail server and mail server subsequently maintained on bi-weekly basis by moving inbox contents to dedicated back drives.
<magespawn> is there a limit to the inbox on the server? something defined by the software rather than a human set limit
<Yolandre> No limits on mail server.
<magespawn> like outlooks arb limits
<magespawn> ahh right
<Yolandre> Mail servers are currently outsourced, so one less worry for me.
<magespawn> are they stored locally?
<Yolandre> Nope, remote.
<magespawn> would a caching server work?
<magespawn> i do not know very much about this, thats why the questions
 * inetpro happy that I don't have to maintain such massive mail stores
<inetpro> what a mess when stuff goes out of sync
<inetpro> Yolandre: I've seen Thunderbird development pick up again recently
<inetpro> but not sure whether it's actively supported by Mozilla still
<inetpro> the first barrier would be the filesystem though
<Yolandre> We tried a caching server (Mercury, duh) which worked for a while, but after a year started causing problems. It was subsequently scaled down to only facilitate for a single mail account (the largest one we have). If going through the effort of deploying alternative servers I would much rather prefer moving the outsources mail server to a local mail server and for once and for all solve this mess.
<inetpro> what kind of mails are these that are so huge?
<Yolandre> If the mail client goes out of sync with the caching server it is pure and utter chaos.
<inetpro> absolutely
 * inetpro has spent many nightly hours fixing exchange failures
<Yolandre> Mails are mostly inclusive of large volumes of photos and, or, PDF attachments.
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> is mail really the answer to the problems?
<inetpro> should you not be looking at a document management solution?
<inetpro> but having said that even a offline document management solution would be hairy to say the least
<magespawn> or maybe something like dropbox or bittorrent sync?
<Yolandre> We have a management solution which does the job absolutely perfectly and yes it definitely has an extremely positive effect. Not all customers use the facility nor the majority of remote officials, which subsequently pressurizes the mail infrastructure.
<inetpro> this really sounds like a horribly odd kind of environment
<magespawn> opencloud, i forget the name of the open source software
<inetpro> captine: wb
<captine> thanks
<captine> hi all
<magespawn> Yolandre: get new users
<magespawn> hi captine 
<captine> busy watching linux action show... live from Scale X in LA... pretty cool
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> they positioned just in front of hte ubuntu booth... so hoping the conference starts soon to see some interesting things
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Yolandre> If it had been that easy Megaspawn....
<magespawn> indeed solve the majority of it problems
<inetpro> Kilos: where's stickyboy?
<Kilos> looks like he took the weekend off
 * inetpro would love to see his reaction on this
<captine> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> remember where this discussion was and he can read up on it
<inetpro> tumbleweed: please read above!!!
<captine> whats the context/conversation?
<Kilos> he likes finding linux solutions
<inetpro> also highvoltage
<inetpro> Yolandre: have you blogged about this?
<Yolandre> Yes, but have not updated it yet. Give a sec & I'll see whether StachExchange now allows me to update it.
<inetpro> ahh, StackExchange is the right place
<captine> inetpro, you referring to the highvoltage --  the podcast? or Eskom... think Eskom is limited voltage :)
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> captine: highvoltage is the founder of this channel even
<captine> :)
<captine> ah
<captine> hectic
<inetpro> he probably got his nickname when our voltage was still high
<inetpro> btw, ext4 has a mximum file size limit of 16 tebibyte
<captine> only 16... darn.  need to change my file system... lol.  
<magespawn> why would you have a limit on that, inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: all file systems have limits
<Kilos> captine  you can go comment by you and add dates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview
<Kilos> and you can add you magespawn  
<inetpro> magespawn: remember that is the limit for a single file
<captine> thanks Kilos 
<captine> will do asap
<Kilos> lol
<Yolandre> Apoloigies
<Kilos> i would tell all those mail peeps to learn to use irc pidgin and whatsapp
<Kilos> Yolandre  ?
<inetpro> Yolandre: apologies?
<captine> whatsapp?  I am looking at using Telegram.  might be tough to get all family on it instead of whatsapp.. but it comes on the ubuntu phone.. so that is enough for me :)
<Yolandre> Apologies, some moderators on StackExchange placed my post "on hold" due to lac of detail and when I attempt to update the post with more detail StackExchange considers the update as spam...
<Kilos> you got one?
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> inetpro: i gather that, why though? there 'must' be a logical reason for it and 16 Tb for a single file is large
<inetpro> it's massive yes
<captine> kilos, you have our nicks linking to a wiki page... is that the page needed for the membership? 
<captine> my launchpad ID is not the same as my nick.. so not sure if I should use the launchpad ID or my nick for the membership wiki?
<Kilos> that page is for peeps that view the site to see members
<Kilos> membership you need a launchpad account methinks
<Kilos> pro tell him please
<magespawn> captine i think you can list your nick on your launchpad page
<captine> i.  magespawn I recall that now.  think i did that.. let me check
<Kilos> i just try do what im told to do, mostly not knowing why
<Kilos> oh captine  the wiki page thing is for those that have made them
<Kilos> mostly i think when getting ready for applying for ubuntu membership
<captine> Kilos, I will just make a base one now
<captine> dont want to be the guy with a dead link :)
<Kilos> you can leave that blank till the time comes
<Kilos> none of the info there is 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> compulsory
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> Electricity is still on
<Squirm> That's a good thing
<Kilos> hmm... captine  i got your town wrong sorry
<captine> no prob
<captine> thats why we can edit :)
<Kilos> thank heavens for that
<magespawn> the eraser of all past mistakes
<Kilos> lol
<captine> done with my few lines on the wiki
<Kilos> without the fixit man there wouldnt be that page
<Kilos> link?
<captine> wiki.ubuntu.com/captine i think
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hehe thats good
<Kilos> right path at last
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro back again
<inetpro> magespawn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<Kilos> wb inetpro  did you see confluency  couldnt edit the wiki page
<Kilos> what could the prob be
<inetpro> magespawn: doesn't really explain much about why we have the limits but could be interesting for you
<Yolandre> Is anyone running 14.10?
<inetpro> Kilos: confluency, hmm... 
 * inetpro looking a the scrollbacks
<inetpro> at*
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> 22/02/2015 16:39] <confluency> I think we have some formatting issues there.
<inetpro> confluency: did you survive that?
<captine> Yolandre, was thinking of upgrading my xubuntu to 14.10 and then 15.04
<captine> but havent taken the plunge yet
<captine> Yolandre, you running it?
<inetpro> Yolandre: I stick to LTS versions 
 * inetpro can't keep up with frequent updates of non-LTS versions
<Kilos> ditto
<confluency> inetpro: I can't log in; there's nothing to log in *with*.
<Yolandre> Did my first installation today. A bit disappointed with Wine not performing in the manner I'm used to. Impressed with device driver support - adding Canon MX370 was a breeze and scanning works like a charm.
<inetpro> confluency: are you registered on Launchpad?
<confluency> Yes.
<inetpro> hmm...
<confluency> What is the process supposed to look like? If it's some kind of magical cross-site thing, my browser might be blocking it.
<Yolandre> Still prefer 14.04 though.
<confluency> I would expect a place to enter an OpenID url, but I just get a button. No for.
<confluency> *form
<inetpro> click the button
<confluency> "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<inetpro> yikes!
<magespawn> inetpro: ty
<inetpro> confluency: think it's a mess since Ubuntu One was discontinued
 * inetpro trying to find a bug around the issue
<Squirm> I'm bored
<confluency> I've never used Ubuntu One. I'm not using any weird OS features that interact with the browser.
<confluency> It might be µBlock blocking cross-site requests. I think I had to whitelist OpenID stuff in AdBlock.
<inetpro> ahh, might be that yes
<mazal> Night everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: you can get his details here for now https://launchpad.net/~confluence
<Kilos> night mazal  
<confluency> I'm not a he.
<Kilos> let me try
<mazal> Sleep well , God bless
<Kilos> you too ty maza
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> oh goodnes
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> sorry confluency
<confluency> nvm, it was a cookie issue.
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> awesome sauce
<confluency> Now I get to an UbuntuOne login screen.
<inetpro> well done!
<magespawn> i think sometimes irc might facilitate multiple personalities
<captine> lol
<captine> just heard of a different ubuntu based distro.. ubermix..
<captine> another educational version
<captine> like edubuntu
<Kilos> confluency  its nice to have you back here again
<Kilos> still some more of the old croud i need to get back here
<confluency> Hmm, now the actual login is hanging.
<Kilos> crowd
<Kilos> eish
<confluency> OK, it worked eventually.
<Kilos> yay
<confluency> Can't seem to edit the page, though.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<magespawn> i thin you still have to click on edit, on the menu bar at the top of the page
<magespawn> s/thin/think
<inetpro> confluency: please rephrase
<inetpro> what's the problem there?
<confluency> I don't think I have permissions to edit the Members page.  There is no edit link visible when I'm logged in.
<inetpro> everyone has edit rights
<inetpro> as long as you logged in
<inetpro> can you post a screenshot?
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you post screenshots?
<Kilos> picpaste.com
<confluency> Where is the edit link supposed to be? In the top menu?
<Kilos> left top
<confluency> I see "Immutable Page | Info | Attachments..."
<confluency> Wait, hang on. Am I logged out again?
<confluency> Nvm; multi-tab stupidity.
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<inetpro> nvm?
<inetpro> does that mean nevermind?
<Kilos> never mind
<inetpro> ah
<confluency> Yes. Everything is fine now.
<Kilos> yay
 * inetpro learning the lingo?
<confluency> What are the row numbers for (on the members page)?
<inetpro> Kilos: please explain ^^
<Kilos> thats so i can number peeps according to join dates
<Kilos> then pro will make them appear in order
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> pro uses magic
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  i was thinking
<Kilos> yaya it hurt
<inetpro> that's dangerous
 * inetpro *ducks*
<Kilos> if one edits the whole thing in kate then saves to desktop say will the numbers then sort themselves
<Kilos> something must surely recognise the diffs in numbers
<inetpro> Kilos: I would really take out that column
<Kilos> ok you may
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> Kilos: the active column is also ambigious 
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> small words please, it is late, and a sunday
<Kilos> he used that on me twice today
<inetpro> magespawn: open to more than one interpretation
<Kilos> torture by text
<Kilos> active means helps here or on the lists
<inetpro> but some peeps are active on the mailing lists and not here
<Kilos> but you can remove it if you like'
<Kilos>  <Kilos> active means helps here or on the lists
<inetpro> or active on other open source projects
<Kilos> either either
<Kilos> ya basically working towards forwarding linux in the world imo
<inetpro> or could be engaging or ready to engage in physically energetic pursuits
<Kilos> but especially ubuntu
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> even though that could help many geeks live longer
<Kilos> pc peeps are all too unfit
<Kilos> go sprint 100 metres and see how you feel
<magespawn> indeed extreme development in one area does often lead to neglect in others
<inetpro> magespawn: btw, here's even more on EXT4 for you
<inetpro> https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
<magespawn> inetpro: the part about editing and moving/deleting files and programs is very interesting
<Kilos> wow you read so fast
<magespawn> that has never been the problem, that recall of what i have read is
<inetpro> magespawn: which part are you referring to?
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro assuming he is referring to inodes
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained > Editing Files
<magespawn> yes indeed
<inetpro> yep, that is rather interesting indeed
<inetpro> comes in very handy when rotating log files
<magespawn> you could delete a program/script while it is running so that when it is complete there is nothing left behind
<Yolandre> Night all, my fate is felled... I have to rebuild a fresh Ubuntu 14.10 installation and replace it with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> confluency  ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the help inetpro  go sleep now, so you dont fall off the bike
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat
<Kilos> ou mense moet vroeg slaap
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<magespawn> bed time for me too, goog night all
<magespawn> good night too
<magespawn> exit
<captine> night night
<inetpro> fp
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-22
<dlPhreak> Morning
<dlPhreak> Anybody tried kernel 4.5 yet?
<qwebirc53644> Hi
<theblazehen> hi qwebirc53644
<Iqbal> I need assistance please. I had an upgrade to 15.10 and it crashed my laptop.
<Kilos> morning everyone
<cal_py> morning Kilos happy monday!
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac inetpro superfly thatgraemeguy and everyone else
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<cal_py> coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> cal_py have some cyber coffee too
<cal_py> hahahahahaha!
<Kilos> just type in maaz coffee please
<cal_py> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> cal_py: Okay
<Kilos> inetpro coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Kilos> Maaz with milk
<Maaz> Haha Kilos You aren't one of those that needs to drink black coffee to be able to cast a shadow!
<Kilos> Maaz and cremora
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and cal_py!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<cal_py> Maaz thanks!
<Maaz> cal_py: No problem
<zipper> Kilos: Good morning.
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<zipper> Kilos: At work bro. Talk l8r.
<zipper> Peace
<superfly> hi Kilos, cal_py, zipper
<theblazehen> hi Kilos superfly zipper
<superfly> hey theblazehen!
<cal_py> hey superfly 
<cal_py> how are you
<superfly> tired, but OK thanks.
<cal_py> good good, good weekend?
<superfly> reinstalled a server
<superfly> still busy getting things back up
<cal_py> cool!
<cal_py> question time is dango a good idea?\
<cal_py> to use instead of PHP
<superfly> You can't compare Django and PHP. Django is a web framework and PHP is a language.
<superfly> Python is better than PHP, yes.
<superfly> But Flask is a better framework than Django
<cal_py> so where do you suggest I start if I wanted to build a web app today?
<Kilos> at the basics
<TinuvaMac> yeah probably 1st decide your language of choice
<Kilos> python
<TinuvaMac> php can be hosted on any shared webhosting service
<cal_py> I mean like a tutorial on web apps with python guys...
<TinuvaMac> but python is far better than php in almost any instsance
<TinuvaMac> and flask is pretty cool
<TinuvaMac> though if I had to use php, the Slim framework is what I would use on the backend
<TinuvaMac> but thats just the backend, you also need a frontend
<TinuvaMac> on the frontend i would use angularjs
<cal_py> cool, well I've build web apps before with php and bootstrap and they've worked out fine, but I really want to use a python back end now, so any one know any good tutorial on getting started with flask? I want to jump into that as soon as I'm done with "A Byte of Python"
<cal_py> *built
<cal_py> hand are too fast today
<TinuvaMac> try
<TinuvaMac> https://realpython.com/blog/python/flask-by-example-part-1-project-setup/
<TinuvaMac> sqlalchemy is pretty awesome too connecting to relational dbs
<cal_py> this look s way more advanced than PHP
<cal_py> real python looks like a awesome site
<TinuvaMac> php aint bad, but then you learn python and ask yourself, why havent you started with it sooner :P
<cal_py> lol!
<Kilos> you can also learn bzr
<cal_py> whats that Kilos 
<Kilos> and building static websites like http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> bazaar i think
<cal_py> ok cool!
<Kilos> bzr was used with nikola to build that site
<Kilos> but dont get slack with python
<Kilos> make that your priority
<cal_py> yeaj i have :)
<Kilos> theblazehen the ssd and dvd use different connectors dvd uses a mpcie i think or mome other name so one has to get a caddy
<theblazehen> Hmm, okay. That sucks Kilos
<Kilos> found one at supplier at ebay for R100 but ebay dont ship to here
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> local they near R1500
<theblazehen> Ouch
<Kilos> one could buy a batch of them and sell locally for 4 or 500 even
<thatgraemeguy> what are you shopping for?
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy a caddy for a thinkpad to put a ssd in place of the dvd
<Kilos> sorry was just fetching a runaway ran from a couple ks away
<Kilos> ram
<Kilos> now even my toes are sweating
<Kilos> 35c is too hot to run after a sheep
<thatgraemeguy> what model thinkpad
<Kilos> T410.i
<Kilos> here is the ebay link
<Kilos> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultrabay-Slim-SATA-2nd-Hdd-Lenovo-ThinkPad-T410s-T510-/330503437162?pt=UK_Computing_HardDrives_RL&hash=item4cf38a3b6a&autorefresh=true
<thatgraemeguy> that says t410s?
<Kilos> i didnt even notuce that i saw 410's
<Kilos> notice
<Kilos> it looks the same as what i need
<Kilos> connector left corner and drive  in centre
<thatgraemeguy> doesn't look like there is such a thing as a "T410i"
<Kilos> ai!
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.amazon.com/Thinkpad-Ultrabay-original-Newmodeus-carrying/dp/B009OLJD0Y
<Kilos> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-t-series-laptops/thinkpad-t410i
<Kilos> lemme look
<thatgraemeguy> ew
<thatgraemeguy> ok i dunno then sorry :-/
<thatgraemeguy> ok i dunno then sorry :-/
<Kilos> ya that looks the same
<Kilos> but much more expenzive
<Kilos> whew
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2nd-HDD-SSD-Hard-Drive-Caddy-for-IBM-Lenovo-Thinkpad-T410si-T410i-T420s-T420si-/111438928374?hash=item19f24719f6:g:GQgAAOSwfcVULQX2
<thatgraemeguy> I think you'll find "much more expensive" is the difference between a lenovo-branded item and a chinese knock-off
<thatgraemeguy> at a guess anyway
<Kilos> most likely yes the actual lenovo one here is R1475 or something
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Kilos> strange that link i had says they dont ship to za
<thatgraemeguy> not strange, ebay is a marketplace like gumtree, its up to the seller to decide who they are willing to ship to
<Kilos> i can keep using the standard drive till i get to aus and then get one there fopefully
<Kilos> but this ssd is very lekker
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> its the actual salesguy that dont ship
<Kilos> here i thought it was ebay
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Kilos> need to sleep a while, head thumping
<chesedo> evening all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> how is your butt?
<chesedo> huh, my butt?
<Kilos> you in the hot seat again tomorrow night
<chesedo> round with two cushions :P
<Kilos> lol
 * chesedo thought that was next week
<Kilos> 23rd
<Kilos> especially all the pta peeps must try attend
<Kilos> theblazehen you in pta hey
<chesedo> wow, that "Ubuntu for Hope" seems great!!!
<Kilos> yeah
<chesedo> yeah how all pta peeps will add their voice...
<Kilos> karl will be happy if some pta peeps can help
 * chesedo goes to dinner wbb
<Kilos> this could grow from here to all za
<Kilos> enjoy
<chesedo> it would be great if it could
<Kilos> i think it will there is already a group in durbs doing up pcs for other countried in africa
<Kilos> i forget their nsme
<Kilos> name
<Kilos> the dbnlug guys should know
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah
<Iqbal> Apologies for my absence
<Iqbal> I was out of town
<Iqbal> To kilos and others who were assisting me last week
<Kilos> hi Iqbal 
<Kilos> theblazehen try attend tomorrow nights meeting, you  met karl i think
<Kilos> qwebirc52414 did you have any success
<Kilos> i forget what you were doing
<theblazehen> Kilos: Alright, I should be able to attend
<Kilos> yay
<chesedo> oh hi theblazehen, how are you?
<theblazehen> hi chesedo. Fine and you?
<chesedo> great ty
<superfly> hi chesedo
<chesedo> hi superfly
<Kilos> im gonna crash early peeps
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> what is preferred or best location for installing programs from tar.gz archives?
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-23
<theblazehen> Maaz tell magespawn I think /usr/local is recommended. And then /opt is used by what I can best describe as "application bundles", say proprietary software that doesn't fit neatly into the normal fhs. I have "firefox-developer  MYGUI  OGRE  phpstorm  teamviewer  unigine-valley" for example
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> morning everyone
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> inetpro will you do the G+ and tweet reminders please
<Kilos> or chesedo 
<Kilos> Maaz announce Meeting tonight , here, at 20.30 everybody
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tonight , here, at 20.30 everybody
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<dlPhreak> morning
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> How are you doing theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Alright and you dlPhreak?
<dlPhreak> Tired. My insomnia had me up till 3am.. nothing that a crap tonne of caffeine won't take care of tho.
<Kilos> hi theblazehen dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos 
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Sucks.. Yeah, couldn't sleep either. got 2 hours at most. At least I feel like I had a *lot* of coffee, although I didn't actually. It's actually a kind of awesome feeling
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  too
<dlPhreak> I know that feeling.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: You also get that like really wired feeling?
<theblazehen> I do this from time to time.
<dlPhreak> When I haven't slept for more than a day, I feel slightly nauseated and I just want to be in sunlight.
<theblazehen> Wow, that sucks. Yeah, doesn't happen often for me. Only when I skip my meds. So I can choose when I do it. Really useful if you have an exam the next day..
<dlPhreak> Lol I actually like it.
<thatgraemeguy> you people need serious medical help
<thatgraemeguy> I would sleep 12 hours a day if I could :-p
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Yeah, I got :) It's just when I don't have that I can't sleep, I normally aim for 9 hours
<thatgraemeguy> if only!
<dlPhreak> If I sleep more than 6 hours I just feel groggy and lazy.
<theblazehen> Wow, it would be awesome if I could sleep that little... Did that (6 hours) for a few weeks before, it was hell
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<cal_py> morning Kilos hows the head?
<Kilos> bit better ty
<dlPhreak> It took me weeks to build the habbit.
<Kilos> takes coupla days after heavy physical stuff
<cal_py> good good
<dlPhreak> habit*
<cal_py> morning dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> cal
<dlPhreak> How's your i3 install coming?
<cal_py> good just need to figure out how to set up wifi networks in ubuntu minimal
<dlPhreak> NetworkManager
<cal_py> wpa_passphrse and moding /etc/network/interfaces
<theblazehen> cal_py: I find netctl is easier
<cal_py> does it come with ubuntu-minimal theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: Not sure, I don't think it's compatible with network manager though
<cal_py> is network manager the gui tool?
<theblazehen> I'm running arch, so I can choose which I one
<theblazehen> AFAIK there are GUI interfaces and CLI interfaces to network manager
<dlPhreak> NetworkManager is the default one in ubuntu but you can use nmcli
<cal_py> my plan, get wifi, install i3
<dlPhreak> wpa_supplicant is a biatch.
<cal_py> unless you write to op to a file
<theblazehen> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/1qIEBOGEkEFmNoA3R65j/ my netctl wifi config
<theblazehen> Quite simple
<dlPhreak> Yeah I've used netctl on gentoo and it was pretty easy.
<cal_py> ahhhhh, everyone is pro netctl
<dlPhreak> I should probably star working. .
<cal_py> na, 
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> Kilos: will see in a bit
<Kilos> np
<cal_py> i've given up how do i use netctl
<cal_py> nvm, got it working :) :) :)
<dlPhreak> wpa_supplicant?
<cal_py> not really, just wrote the networks details to /etc/network/interfaces
<dlPhreak> GG
<Private_User> morning all
<cal_py> HELP!
<dlPhreak> I need somebody!
<chesedo> Help with??
<cal_py> I can only startx as root
<chesedo> oh boy!
 * chesedo has no idea how to handle that...
<chesedo> have you checked the logs?
<Kilos> how did you get to there
<cal_py> I installed ubuntu minimal and i3\
<Kilos> you can become root
<Kilos> does sudo not work?
<chesedo> does minimal even need X?
<cal_py> i guess it does if you want i3
<Kilos> cal_py sudo not working as root
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> if you must become root you can sudo -i but not wise if sudo works
<cal_py> problem is that startx wont work at my normal user level it only works as root
<Kilos> ok try sudo -i
<Kilos> then you are root
<dlPhreak> He doesn't want to run it as root.
<Kilos> cant he then go change permissions so user can startx as well
<cal_py> how do you do that?
<theblazehen> cal_py: I've dealt with that before
<theblazehen> Can you post your ~/.xinitrc ?
<cal_py> how do i slay this dragon theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> I remember it was quite simple. Post your xinitrc let me see. Do you have wgetpaste? Then you can just wgetpaste ~/.xinitrc
<theblazehen> Oh, and also rm ~/.Xauthority then try again as a normal user
<cal_py> thats the error it says it can lock .Xauthority
<cal_py> *acnt
<cal_py> *cant
<theblazehen> After you ran rm on it? Okay
<theblazehen> What's your xinitrc?
<theblazehen> That was one of my problems before I think
<cal_py> is wgetpaste a program?
<theblazehen> Yeah. Might be in repos
<theblazehen> cal_py: https://www.question-defense.com/2009/10/22/wgetpaste-upload-directly-to-pastebin-from-the-linux-shell
<cal_py> wifi died
<cal_py> keeps doing that
<theblazehen> cal_py: Keeps failing? I need to see your ~/.xinitrc so I can see if the problem is there
<cal_py> ive downloaded and extracted wgetpaste
<cal_py> but cant seem to figure out how to use it
<theblazehen> cal_py: Ok `cat ~/.xinitrc | curl -F 'clbin=<-' https://clbin.com` should work
<cal_py> .xinitrc: No such file
<dlPhreak> Do you have a .xinitrc in your /root?
<cal_py> lemme check
<cal_py>     /root is empty
<dlPhreak> I think ubuntu ignores the .xinitrc.
<cal_py> maybe its because i chaged my password after install
<dlPhreak> What password?
<cal_py> user password
<theblazehen> cal_py: cp /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ~/.xinitrc
<theblazehen> then edit it to launch the desktop you want
<theblazehen> The filename in /etc/X11 might be a bit different on Ubuntu
<cal_py> as root?
<theblazehen> no, normal user
<cal_py> ok i have copied xinitrc, so what do i put in the file to start i3?
<theblazehen> does it mention starting anything else at the bottom? Remove that
<theblazehen> then at the end add `exec i3`
<theblazehen> cal_py: Just mention my name when you reply, so I get a notification
<cal_py> ok theblazehen, must i reboot now?
<theblazehen> cal_py: Nah, just run startx again
<cal_py> ok it just hangs
<cal_py> theblazehen, sorry keep forgetting to link your name
<theblazehen> Ok, meaning black screen, or does it show the lines showing that Xorg is starting?
<cal_py> theblazehen, after a while i get the unable to lock .Xauthority
<theblazehen> Ok
<cal_py> nope in terminal theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Ok
<cal_py> theblazehen, now it's in a blank screen look slike its trying to start
<theblazehen> cal_py: Ok. If it doesn't start can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the command above?
<cal_py> one sec theblazehen 
<cal_py> theblazehen, pastebin.com/8677NrS1
<theblazehen> cal_py: Maybe try and add your user to the video and input groups? Didn't see anything strange in the logs. Or you can test a .xinitrc with only `exec i3` in it, and if that doesn't work `exec xterm` or whatever you have installed
<cal_py> how do i add user to those groups? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: sudo usermod -a -G video $USER
<theblazehen> and same for inpu
<theblazehen> t
<cal_py> $USER being my username?
<cal_py> there seems to be no input group
<theblazehen> yes. Or you can leave it as $USER, that's an env var that has your username
<theblazehen> Ok, and you're added to video?
<theblazehen> Give it a go again
<cal_py> yep
<theblazehen> alright
<cal_py> still the same thing theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: And with only exec i3 in your ,xinitrc?
<cal_py> yep
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Hmm. And you can't use a really simple display manager such as slim? It's what I use, should work for you. no KMS on nvidia :(
<cal_py> I think i found the issue theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: What was it?
<cal_py> just rebooting to confirm
<cal_py> ahhhh youre ganna wanna kill me theblazehen it was ecryptfs-mount-private
<theblazehen> Ahh.. haha. It's all cool cal_py
<cal_py> so do i have to run that every time i boot?
<theblazehen> cal_py: which? ecryptfs-mount-private ?
<cal_py> yeah
<theblazehen> You could eg do in xinitrc `encryptfs-mount-private; exec i3`
<cal_py> it needs a password everytime theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: For when you start it? So then you need to do it before startx or what?
<theblazehen> Does normal ubuntu do that transaprently?
<theblazehen> maybe check https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs#Auto-mounting
<cal_py> i have todo it before i startx but it needs a password
<theblazehen> cal_py: check https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs#Auto-mounting maybe?
<cal_py> trying it now theblazehen 
<cal_py> theblazehen, i dont have system-auth in pam.d
<theblazehen> cal_py: Hmm, alright. Have a look in the files in /etc/X11/xinit. See if they mention anything, then you can just merge that into your .xinitrc
<cal_py> theblazehen, theres two files xinitrc and xserverrc
<cal_py> i'm not sure what i looking for
<cal_py> *I'm
<theblazehen> in xinitrc, any mention of anything related to ecryptfs?
<cal_py> nope just startx stuff
<theblazehen> Okay. And with normal ubuntu login you don't need to do that/
<theblazehen> ? *
<theblazehen> Other option is having a look at another way to automate the mounting of ecryptfs
<theblazehen> maybe echo password | ecryptfs-mount-private or something
<cal_py> and the put that in xinitrc?
<cal_py> theblazehen, inappropriate ioctl for device
<cal_py> theblazehen, found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/411702/ubuntu-12-04-keyring-broken-signature-not-found-in-user-keyring-perhaps-try-the
<dlPhreak> Just install arch..
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Easiest solution :) cal_py yeah, you can try it inxinitrc
<cal_py> fixed :)
<cal_py> what distro do you use theblazehen 
<thatgraemeguy> http://i.imgur.com/DO6T3m7.png anyone know what that is trying to tell me?
<thatgraemeguy> no tooltip on mouseover
<theblazehen> cal_py: Arch. Easiest one for me, as I know how all the components fit together etc, so I find it easier to see what to fix if things break. Also, rolling release, and has very up to date packages
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Laptop? Is your touchpad turned off maybe?
<dlPhreak> I installed manjaro netinstall the other day.
<cal_py> yeah i;ve heard that, I tried insalling it but us quite hectic for a noob
<thatgraemeguy> theblazehen: laptop yes, I just used the touchpad to test, works
<magespawn> good day all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, theblazehen on freenode told me "tell magespawn I think /usr/local is recommended. And then /opt is used by what I can best describe as "application bundles", say proprietary software that doesn't fit neatly into the normal fhs. I have "firefox-developer  MYGUI  OGRE  phpstorm  teamviewer  unigine-valley" for example" 7 hours, 11 minutes and
<Maaz> 24 seconds ago
<cal_py> wifi wont work now :(
<magespawn> thanks theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: that sucks..
<cal_py> what do you thin netctl?
<cal_py> does it re-write /etc/network/interfaces
<theblazehen> Nah, iirc /etc/network/ is managed by network manager. netctl is its own thing
<cal_py> hmmmmm,
<qwebirc23332> Hi
<Iqbal> Need some help with setting up my wireless network connection
<Iqbal> Please
<Iqbal> Anybody out there?
<cal_py> hey Iqbal what seems to be the fault?
<magespawn> chat later, see you all at the meeting
<Kilos> ai! major telkom server crash. got some voda airtime so i can make tonights meeting
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> inetpro you gonna find karl for us
<Kilos> ??
<dlPhreak> Is it a public meeting?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> everyone welcome
<Kilos> did you get the mail in the list dlPhreak ?
<dlPhreak> I might make it. I have band practice 6-8 so as long as we don't get wasted I will come.
<dlPhreak> Lol I still haven't joined the mailling list..
<dlPhreak> ^__^
<Kilos> WHYYYYY
<dlPhreak> Not that I read my email anyway.
<dlPhreak> I only read my work email these days.
<dlPhreak> Lemme just do it right now.
<Kilos> go to the site and join us on launchpad
<Kilos> and dont get wasted tonight
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> i dont know how to get hold of karl so he doesnt forget tonights meeting
<Kilos> dlPhreak you just as naughty as you were when you were dlimit
<dlPhreak> I prefer the word devious.. XD
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> slack
<Kilos> sleg
<dlPhreak> Hahaha yeah that's me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you used to be in port shepstone area? or have i got you mixed up with someone else
<dlPhreak> Yes, Margate.
<dlPhreak> My buddy cal is in south port on the other side of port sheptstone.
<Kilos> ah i know that area in memory a bit
<Kilos> i built all those prefab exchange buidings down the coast many years ago
<Kilos> Cryterion meeting tonight hey
<dlPhreak> Gotta go chat laterz 
<Cryterion> yes, read your mail, I'll be around here
<Kilos> lol ty
<superfly> Hi
<Kilos> i hope inetpro hasnt got telkom probs as well also too
<Kilos> hi cal_py glad you could make it
<Kilos> 1 1/2 hours to go
<cal_py> for sure Kilos
<Kilos> is your i3 fixed
<cal_py> 85% hahaha
<Kilos> i looked at that but not my cup of tea
<Kilos> i like something that just works like kubuntu
<cal_py> I like the fact that you use all of your screen real estate, to me that a cool concept
<Kilos> i just add workspaces, 10 gives me more than enough to do everything
<cal_py> haha I would hope so!
<Kilos> i go eat, keep an eye open for kmf please, im hoping he gets here before the meeting starts
<qwebirc2207> Hi
<Kilos> hi qwebirc2207 
<Kilos> ah hi Iqbal 
<Kilos> im just eating then ill be back
<Iqbal> Thanks for your help last week. I was out of town
<Kilos> but hang around for our meeting at 20.30 too
<Kilos> thats why we are here
<Iqbal> My laptop miraculously started up with my Ubuntu 12 cd
<Iqbal> I reinstalled 12, now just need to install the drivers for the wireless connection
<Kilos> iq
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> hi kmf
<superfly> Kilos: here's kmf
<Kilos> yay ty superfly 
<Kilos> kmf wb i was fretting
<kmf> @Kilos @superfly relax :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ty
 * superfly is always relaxed
<superfly> kmf: this is not Twitter
<Kilos> ya leave the @ out
<kmf> Kilos, superfly jammer ... force of habit
<Kilos> kmf i wanted to ask you a few things about the project
<kmf> yes go for it
<Kilos> there is some interest in the list as well, hope wwk can make it tonight
<Kilos> first where are you going to do the work on the pcs
<Kilos> if we can get you some helpers we will need to know that
<kmf> excellent question ... my wife was asking the same thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> second question
<kmf> ask all and I will respond when you are done
<Kilos> where can you get pcs from to rebuild
<Kilos> no man my brain works one thing at a time
<inetpro> good  mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro wb
<superfly> morning inetpro
<Kilos> thought the telkom server crash had got you as well
<kmf> since it's community project the loco member can format and install a donated machine
<inetpro> Kilos: no it's just an ordinary crash of the system at the end of another busy day
<Kilos> they still havent got it fixed, since 11.30 this morning
<kmf> Kilos, I can't be the single point of failure :) ... it's a distributed project for max impact
<inetpro> Kilos: I mean my own system is just tired
<Kilos> i have bento running on desktop in front of me with hexchat trying to connect
<Kilos> inetpro get some 33% food grade peroxide
<inetpro> kmf: where do we get old systems to refurbish?
<kmf> as for the second question, Kilos, my mother is running a donation bank ... so she gets quite a few computers in 
<Kilos> 3 drops in a glass of water 3 times a day helps your system lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm good thanks
<Kilos> haha
<kmf> Kilos ... keeping you regular :)
<Kilos> nono it helps for feeling tired and gets your system working properly
<Kilos> the important things, not the poop tube
<inetpro> any normal person needs a rest at the end of a working day
<kmf> Kilos ... ah the "System" firing on all cylinders 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<Kilos> well kmf well try get you some helpers and then worry bout where to do it
<fusionsparc> Hi Kilos...how are you?
<Kilos> and then we push for the logo thing
<inetpro> Kilos: don't stop asking the questions now
<Kilos> good tyand you
<Kilos> lol
<kmf> Kilos need to disconnect and switch connections .... see you at 20:30
<inetpro> can't get this 3letter dude get away so easily
<fusionsparc> good...:)...the week is one day  shorter..
<Kilos> ok kmf
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has got me excited about this inetpro 
<Kilos> but i think we need to make the
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> condition
<Kilos> that he spends more time here
<Kilos> Maaz google health benefits of taking food grade peroxide
<Maaz> Kilos: "Food Grade Peroxide Cures - Earth Clinic" http://www.earthclinic.com/remedies/food-grade-hydrogen-peroxide-cures.html :: "Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide's Health Benefits - Livestrong.com" http://www.livestrong.com/article/491009-food-grade-hydrogen-peroxides-health-benefits/ :: "Food-Grade Hydrogen Peroxide Health Benefits - YouTube"
<Maaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXWXhp6aFuw :: "Hydrogen Peroxide natural traditional remedies - Grow Youthful" h…
<Kilos> inetpro lees die goed
<Kilos> you can ask ian how it has helped him
<Kilos> you are too young to always be tired
<Cryterion> Hi, meeting at 20:30?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not that tired, seriously
<Kilos> read the links
<inetpro> just an excuse 
<Kilos> it helps for more than just tired
<Kilos> i need you guys to live a long time still
<Kilos> you have to hold the fort while im in aus
<cal_py> how long you going for?
<Kilos> 9 hour time zone diffs is heavy
<Cryterion> you going down under Kilos
<Kilos> 3 months hopefully
<Cryterion> nice
<inetpro> only 3 months?
<cal_py> awesome
 * inetpro thought it would be 3 years at least
<Kilos> well thats how long they grant visas for
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> with luck it can be 20 years
<Kilos> why you think im into health things
<Cryterion> hmm, and here in africa you get 1month
<Cryterion> max
<Cryterion> per year
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> well costs to get there are much more
<inetpro> Cryterion: where's that?
<Cryterion> well business visa anyway
<Cryterion> Zambia
<Cryterion> 30days per year
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> what can a business accomplish in 1 month
<Kilos> look for a workaround
<Cryterion> don't try 20 in september then 20 following year in feb say, doesn't work
<Cryterion> contractors
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im just gonna go rest
<Kilos> and get to know my daughter
<Kilos> and her mom of course
<Kilos> oh ill be late tomorrow
<Kilos> going hospital at 6 am
<cal_py> you ok?
<Kilos> ya just need prostate meds
<cal_py> ahh ok
<Kilos> but its a long thing in state hospitals
<Kilos> inetpro think of some questions for the 3 letter man
<Kilos> and explain this to me please
<Kilos> <kmf> Kilos, I can't be the single point of failure :) ... it's a distributed project for max impact
<Kilos> we can maybe get approval and have subs in other areas
<inetpro> Kilos: it's called cheap labor 
<Kilos> all ubuntu peeps are cheap labourers
<inetpro> oom Kilos and his buddies are the ones who will do the work for free
<Kilos> the payment is in the knowlege that you have done some good for others
<Kilos> wb kmf 
<Kilos> chesedo you awake?
<chesedo> hmm, don't know :P
<Kilos> check you still got bot permisions
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi guys, Kilos 
<Langjan> How's progress Kilos ?
<Kilos> one week to wait for clearance
<Kilos> then they send it to visa peeps here in pton
<Kilos> hope they dont use snail mail
<Langjan> good, sorry ar you having meeting?
<Kilos> hoping to be gone in under 1 month
<dlPhreak> I made it.
<Langjan> Great news
<Kilos> you have to attend the meeting starting in 3 mins
<Kilos> well done dlPhreak 
<chesedo> congrats dlPhreak :D
<Langjan> I lost that link to say what to do
<chesedo> Kilos: seems so
<dlPhreak> Actually Im on my phone..
<Kilos> just follow what i do Langjan 
<Kilos> dlPhreak as long as you are here
<cal_py> sup dlPhreak 
<Kilos> and dont watch tv same time
<chesedo> and now for the big countdown
<dlPhreak> cal sup
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - February 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<chesedo> Hello all and thank you for joining in on our monthly meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<chesedo> Please introduce yourselves to Maaz who will keep the minutes using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay
<kmf> Maaz I am Karl Fischer
<Maaz> kmf: Okay
<chesedo> the agenda for today's meeting can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160223 
<chesedo> last minute changes are still welcome if anyone has any
<Langjan> Maaz, I am Jan Greeff
<Maaz> Langjan: Righto
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Kilos> dlPhreak cal_py sign in please
<chesedo> the last meeting's minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160126 
<chesedo> please highlight anything that you might have from it
<dlPhreak> Maaz I am Werner D Pienaar
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Alrighty
<cal_py> Maaz I am Callum
<Maaz> cal_py: Done
<Kilos> hi Sxuza you made it
<Kilos> sign in please
<Kilos> and fusionsparc superfly etc etc
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<Kilos> ai! ghese peeps and multitasking
<Kilos> these
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<chesedo> short as always unless we have someone excited to sign the COC or to become a member :D...
 * chesedo is also not spotting any new users
<Kilos> we  can add the project in here as well chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos: it is currently under plans...
<Kilos> it will take 2016 to get going properly
<Kilos> yes i didnt hink when adding it
<Kilos> think
<Kilos> sorry
<williamk> Hi all
<Kilos> needed more peroxide
<Kilos> hi williamk welcome
<chesedo> ok seems reasonable, but we will discuss today... so will move it up in future
<chesedo> moving on?
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> no  known events happened last month? 
<chesedo> This will propably also be the last month for discussing if anyone will be hosting a release party for 16.04...
<chesedo> also anyone looking to host an ubuntu hour etc. ?
<Kilos> not really
<Kilos> cds arrive quite a while after release date
<cal_py> chesedo, yeah, but my bedroom dont count! 
<inetpro> chesedo: maybe kmf's project will give us more reason to get together more often
<Kilos> yip
<chesedo> yip
<kmf> :)
<chesedo> ok seems like we are moving over to kmf
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> *'s project
<Kilos> we all excited
<cal_py> can we talk about the project briefly? 
<Kilos> cal_py read the agenda
<chesedo> cal_py: yes
<Kilos> there is a short story there
<chesedo> and that ^^
<williamk> I have suggested a 16.04 release party on dbnlug
<Kilos> go for it williamk 
<chesedo> williamk: and the response?
<williamk> no one yet
<inetpro> chesedo: have you changed topic yet?
<chesedo> lol same here except for superfly that might have one
<kmf> well did everyone read the brief?
<superfly> sorry, what?
<chesedo> inetpro: we are on events... want one specific for kmf?
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> release party superfly 
<superfly> oh
<superfly> I could host one. Dunno if anyone would come though.
<chesedo> superfly: you mentioned that you might have a release party in last meeting (if mem correct)
<Kilos> superfly just refresh us when is your debconf
<superfly> July
<chesedo> is everyone up-to-date about the Ubuntu for Hope project? and have any questions?
<inetpro> kmf: did you plan to launch your project as part of a release party, how how did you plan to start?
<Kilos> you gonna be busy in june arent you
 * superfly doesn't seem to be getting everyone's e-mails of late
<inetpro> or how*
<kmf> inetpro: yes ... want to "ship" the Computers with a LTS
<fusionsparc> not realy, lemme read the brief quicks.. :)
<chesedo> Ubuntu for Hope - http://bin.snyman.info/mmmzy8ce
<qwebirc91453>      hi all
<fusionsparc> tnx chesedo 
<Kilos> iqbal  is that you?
<kmf> kudos to superfly ... he wrote it :) my mangled words 
<chesedo> hi qwebirc91453
<Kilos> haha the fly is my editor as well
<chesedo> kmf: is the plan to the first ones out before/after 16.04?
<Kilos> qwebirc91453 welcome to our meeting please join in
<chesedo> *to have the
<kmf> chesedo after
<qwebirc91453> let me change chats will be back
<Kilos> kmf are you planning on more than one flavour
<Kilos> ohi kapanda 
<Kilos> i would like to see more kde peeps here
<inetpro> I know kmf as a brave man who doesn't give up easily, so what tough questions can we ask him to give him all the reasons why this can't work?
<kapanda> Ok Hi guys
<kmf> Kilos hardware willing ..... I would like to go for Ubuntu and Ubuntu Mate
<williamk> hi kapanda
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Alrighty
<chesedo> ok, since since they are refurbished (possible low end) and for students guess will also eduUbuntu or on of the light flavours?
<Cryterion> here, sorry late :(
<kmf> inetpro are you asking?
<theblazehen> Hi, late sorry
<Kilos> kmf what kind of specs are we looking at
<inetpro> kmf: am asking the others yes
<Kilos> sign in please theblazehen kapanda 
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
 * inetpro hoping he will take on the challenge to prove to us otherwise
<Kilos> type in maaz I am Name
<kmf> Kilos 32bit / 64 bit 1 to 2 gigs of ram - Ubuntu Mate's Minimum specs 
<Kilos> kmf dont listen to the pro we will make it work
<chesedo> inetpro -1
<chesedo> :P
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<kapanda> how do i go about getting an Ubuntu membership
<Cryterion> What drive space will Mate require, about?
<kmf> here is the Ubuntu Mate specs -> https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/
<fusionsparc> maaz I am JG du Preez
<Maaz> fusionsparc: Sure
<Kilos> under 2g ram is min
<chesedo> kapanda: the basic guide is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership, but the peeps here should be able to help with some finer stuff
<Kilos> but mate is nice and light
<kmf> but obviously you want to be at least LibreOffice to be usable :)
<chesedo> and browsing
<williamk> kmf : 16.04 comes with LO 5.1 at the moment
<Kilos> williamk you and kmf must chat more about this
<williamk> I have been using 16.04 for about 2.5 months
<kmf> chesedo some might not have internet access :)
<chesedo> kmf: that true too
<Kilos> if we ask for ubuntu approval we must do it once for country wide projects
<kmf> Kilos yep ... Ubuntu legal wants to know if the Loco will or is supporting me :)
<Cryterion> hmm, just checked, Ubuntu Mate is offered with the Raspberry PI, gonna be playing with it soon
<Kilos> yes of course we are
<Kilos> i only see hands up
<williamk> kmf : I am supporting you
<kapanda> what are we asking approval for from Ubuntu
 * inetpro likes the idea, certainly hope that we can get it off the ground 
<inetpro> +1 from me
<Kilos> ill help with the approval where i can kmf 
<kmf> I mean ... Canonical legal ... 
<Kilos> +1
<Kilos> i have been the route with them once before
<kmf> kapanda to use the Ubuntu Trademark for the "Ubuntu for Hope" project
<Kilos> takes a while 
<fusionsparc> +1
<Cryterion> +1
<Kilos> superfly ??
<Kilos> +1 time
<kapanda> Ok sounds like a good plan. please send a link so I can read up
<kmf> kapanda: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmzy8ce
<superfly> +1
 * Kilos thinks motion carried
<chesedo> are all ok if we make the first goal "To be part of the Ubuntu for Hope project and make it a success"?
<kmf> +1
<Kilos> +1
<_Sponge> ?
<kapanda> Thanks 
<Cryterion> +1
<williamk> +1
 * chesedo now just wants to turn it into something solid
<_Sponge> Wat is it, exactamundoly ?
<kmf> _Sponge: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmzy8ce
 * inetpro learns a new word 
<Kilos> haha ya
<_Sponge> I got the paste-bin , but where's the website ?
<kmf> _Sponge there is no website ...
<kapanda> I would like to help, I have a similar project going. You have my support
<_Sponge> there should be, but
<kmf> I'm not doing the project without the support of the Loco
<kmf> _Sponge can't use the word "Ubuntu" without permission from Canonical 
<Kilos> imo we are all solidly behind you kmf 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Year Goal - To be part of the Ubuntu for Hope project and to make it a success
<Maaz> Agreed: Year Goal - To be part of the Ubuntu for Hope project and to make it a success
<_Sponge> the use Lubuntu.
<_Sponge> **then
<williamk> I am behind you, i want to this in Durban
<Kilos> _Sponge we will try get approval and then all different secyions run under kmf 's umbrella
<Kilos> sections
<Kilos> inetpro not so?
<Cryterion> I'll help where I can in Durban aswell
<_Sponge> that's not part of the eco-system, then.
<kmf> Kilos ... I think I need to apply for Membership for street cred? 
<Kilos> whats that
<_Sponge> it should have a launchpad page, at least !
<chesedo> kmf: so when would you like to see the first get together to get the systems ready?
<inetpro> Kilos: do we get to sign a birth certificate for the new project?
<chesedo> inetpro: lol
<kmf> chesedo not sure :) ... maybe in the 1st week May ... after 16.04 drops 
<Kilos> lol
<kapanda> I can help in Jozi
<kmf> superfly: see no "@"'s 
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> well done kmf! :-)
<Kilos> oh kmf 
<Kilos> we have one condition
<Kilos> you need to spend more time here
<williamk> kmf : where about in the Tshwane area
<kmf> williamk I stay in Pretoria East 
<kmf> williamk ... Tshwane East ;)
<Kilos> and if my visa only last 3 months you can drop off 10 or 20 pcs here and ill do the installs
<kapanda> speaking about spreading. Lesson that William proposed I think we need to look at that too
<chesedo> kapanda: i agree
<chesedo> it complements this nicely
<inetpro> kmf: sounds like a good deal, you even get cheap labor as part of the deal there ^^
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> lol
<kmf> inetpro ... and also grow the Loco :)
 * chesedo going to move to next section for william's project
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<williamk> kapanda :  you talking about Ubuntu Learning project : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<kapanda> :-) yes
<_Sponge> the ubuntu classsroom irc is never populated.
<chesedo> williamk: the "Desktop Training" one?
<kapanda> though people want certification for what they learn, we can plan an End user certification for SA
<_Sponge> wats Sa ?
<kapanda> South Africa
<Kilos> ubuntu classroom is closing down
<_Sponge> k
<williamk> kmf : if you have a get together to get the systems ready, please make it on a weekend, I might drive up
<_Sponge> Does the Loco group have any Ubuntu DVD's for 14.04, left over ?
<Kilos> we have #linux-studies and can make a new channel if needed
<kmf> williamk cool :D
<_Sponge> Does the Loco group have a separate website like www.ubuntu-uk.org.uk ?
<Kilos> _Sponge someone can download an iso for you
<_Sponge> you didn't answer my question, but I'm thinking No.
<inetpro> superfly: will you organise the DVD's for the new release again for us?
<_Sponge> +1
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<kmf> reminds me of the OpenICDL
<inetpro> _Sponge: ^
<superfly> inetpro: I've never organised them
<Kilos> also http://ubuntu-africa.info
<inetpro> superfly: so who does it for us?
<superfly> inetpro: I'm the secondary contact. Maia is still #1
<Kilos> maia said she would still do it i think inetpro 
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> when is our re evaluation
<Kilos> she will do that for /with us as well
<williamk> kmf : OpenICDL is not the only certification that needs to be done
<williamk> look at : http://www.ecdl.org/programmes/ecdl_icdl
<_Sponge> you need to add "Ubuntu scocial" the the SocialMedia dropdown on ubuntu-za.org i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Social
<williamk> and http://www.ecdl.org/programmes/index.jsp?p=102&n=771
<_Sponge> **social
<chesedo> ecdl does not seem to be ubuntu specific?
<chesedo> williamk ^^
<kmf> chesedo it
<williamk> chesedo there was icdl docs written, but in 2006 i think
<kmf> chesedo it
<Kilos> oh williamk there is a group in durbs doing refurbished pcs for other african countries
<Kilos> do you have contact with them
<kmf> chesedo: sorry ... coffee hasnt kicked in ... it's about teaching skills not an application 
<williamk> kilos don't know who they are
<Kilos> oh my
<_Sponge> Isv anyone listening to my concerns, here ?
<_Sponge> **Is
<Kilos> _Sponge we will get there
<_Sponge> Also ...
<Kilos> we only hve 13 mins left 
<_Sponge> Your not listed here : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=388
<chesedo> kmf and williamk: oh ok
<Kilos> we had a forum but found irc more usefull
<Kilos> and quicker
<chesedo> a lot of locos seem to be missing there
<_Sponge> that's not the point, you should be listed *Esp as some ppl can't afford VPN in S.Africa.
<williamk> here is one of the modules : http://www.it.uom.gr/teaching/open/eng/Module2_Ubuntu5_10_eng.pdf
 * chesedo just covering the other topics while we continue discussion
<_Sponge> Look we only have 10 minutes left. Are we going to discuss your web-presence or not ?
<chesedo> a list of possible Ubuntu-in-the-wild items can be found at https://trello.com/c/2hHvWUne if anyone wants to add to that later
<Kilos> superfly inetpro ^^
<chesedo> williamk: looking at it
<williamk> look here for the rest of the modules : http://www.it.uom.gr/teaching/open/eng/
<kmf> williamk ... localization is a big thing with Educational content ... and then keeping it up to date :)
 * chesedo cannot believe 2006 was 10 years ago this year
<dlPhreak> IKR chesedo 
<_Sponge> repeat: Look we only have 8 minutes left. Are we going to discuss your web-presence or not ?
<chesedo> _Sponge: the web presence?
<_Sponge> I've mentioned 2 things.
<williamk> kmf : that is why you only make docs for LTS
<Kilos> _Sponge can you get here during the days
<_Sponge> probably.
<kmf> williamk ... yep :D
<Kilos> except for tomorrow i am here everyday
<chesedo> _Sponge: i am trying to find it on the agenda to know how to channel it
<chesedo> I forgot to get in touch with lugs about the linuxfestza thingy
 * chesedo will make a hard note of it
<Kilos> _Sponge have you joined us on launchpad and our mailing list
<_Sponge> just make the changes to ubuntuforums.org and "Ubuntu social" on the drop down menu of your Loco Website :)
<williamk> chesedo what is the linuxfestza thingy
<_Sponge> no, I'm just here for this meeting.
<Kilos> ok
<_Sponge> 5 minutes to-go
<_Sponge> You need to action what I've said.
<superfly> _Sponge: says who?
<chesedo> williamk: some of the lugs mentioned that they would like to have one
<superfly> _Sponge: why?
<superfly> _Sponge: who are you to tell us what we "must" do?
<dlPhreak> I concur with superfly.
<chesedo> ... and i am suppose to get in touch with all to check it
<kmf> _Sponge the forums look like a Ghost town ...
<_Sponge> bye bye. you have nothing to give ubuntu.
<superfly> Idiot
<Kilos> who is he
<dlPhreak> Troll.
<Cryterion> probably
<dlPhreak> I so badly wanted to flame..
<kapanda> Lol this is fun
<dlPhreak> superfly handled it well.
<chesedo> superfly: gj
 * Cryterion agrees
<Kilos> somehwere i did a trace to see where an ip was from
<dlPhreak> gg superfly 
<superfly> I've had to deal with worse -_-
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: the Isle of Man
<inetpro> oh my
<dlPhreak> Hmmm.
<Kilos> he comes from there and tells us what to do?
<chesedo> last item, training program and goal...
<chesedo> with the Ubuntu for Hope being quite big...
<chesedo> will we continue to find out more about it and review the training one in 2-3 months?
<Kilos> i think it has got off to a good start
<Kilos> kmf we are all with you
<Cryterion> kilos: http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip-lookup
<kmf> Kilos awesome!
<Kilos> ty Cryterion 
<Kilos> so you can tell them you have our full support
 * chesedo guess we'll do that then
<superfly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/Archive/Minutes/2016-02-17
<kapanda> So for the training program, what is the agreement? 
<superfly> he did something similar in one of Xubuntu's meetings
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> "<_Sponge> Crumbs, 10 minutes in, and we've not changed anything, yet. "
<chesedo> kapanda: nothing solid yet, it seems to be to much in the air with kmf and williamk the only ones in the know
<chesedo> kapanda: but will carry on discussing it
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> williamk kmf try be here more and the guys will be more involved
<Kilos> +1 for chesedo 
<kmf> +1
<inetpro> +1 for chesedo
<Cryterion> +1
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<Kilos> ty chesedo you getting good at this
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> ty Kilos
<fusionsparc> +1
<chesedo> it is on the 22nd right?
<kapanda> +1
<inetpro> looks right chesedo
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 22 March 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 22 March 2016 @ 20:30
<Kilos> yip
<chesedo> thank you all for attending, hope to see again
<inetpro> thanks for running another smooth meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.html
<Kilos> yes ty chesedo and ty all for joining in
<Kilos> lekker meeting
<Kilos> ty superfly for sorting the noisy one
<fusionsparc> Agreed, was great to be part.. :)
<Cryterion> +1 to superfly
<Kilos> we need to get um
<Kilos> the security guy
 * Cryterion votes superfly
<fusionsparc> lol
<dlPhreak> Is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct still a thing?
<Kilos> he is ours yes
<Cryterion> dlPhreak yes is
<Kilos> but we have a pro security guy thats here sometimes
<dlPhreak> Ah see. That is why I never say anything because I keep starting flame wars..
<dlPhreak> Not my fault tho.
<superfly> ah yes, I can op :-)
<Kilos> superfly can you kick/ban that twit for us
<Kilos> ban better
<Kilos> all  he did was waste time
<Kilos> dlPhreak have you joined us yet?
<superfly> Kilos: I don't think he deserves it
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Kilos: I doubt he'll bother us again
<dlPhreak> The mailling list? Yes I have.
<Kilos> yay
<dlPhreak> Not that I will read the mail I have 800 unread emails. I just mark all as read every few months.
<Kilos> i will tell you when you need to read mine
<Kilos> hehe
<dlPhreak> Deal. I might just forward it to my work email.
<Kilos> i only mail serious stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: is your Telkom mbile down completely?
<inetpro> mobile*
<Kilos> kmf you have to do all that canonical stuff via mail hey
<Kilos> yip inetpro 
<inetpro> wow, why?
<Kilos> lemme check desktop
<Kilos> they had a server crash
<inetpro> says who?
<Kilos> and havent got all the areas back up again
<kmf> Kilos yes
<Kilos> i foned of course
<Kilos> how do you prove you have our support kmf 
<kmf> Kilos: meeting minutes
<Kilos> they can mail fly or i and find us in #locoteams
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> #ubuntu-locoteams
<Kilos> yip inetpro still down
<Kilos> maybe i need to shower and sleep
<Kilos> night all.  sleep tight. see you tomorrow avy
<kmf> Kilos: bye
<fusionsparc> night...
<williamk> Good night all, bye
<inetpro> good night kil[tab]
<kmf> off to bed :D night
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> g'night kmf
<kmf> inetpro: bye
<fusionsparc> Night guys, catch you maby tomorrow..
<chesedo> bye all o/
<qwebirc3264> Hi
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-24
<chesedo> morning all
<dlPhreak> Morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Iqbal> How do I download the broadcom wireless driver and install it on my laptop? Thanks
<Iqbal> I don't have a wired internet connection
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> afternoon all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> evening Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn and everyone else
<Kilos> magespawn you missed the meeting
<Kilos> naughty
<magespawn> again, yes, i was tired, took a nap and woke up at 21:30, sorry
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you missed lots
<magespawn> i will take a read through the minutes as soon as they are up
<Kilos> read the minutes if you get time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.html
<Kilos> hi arts
<arts> hey Kilos how ya doin?
<Kilos> you need to add your irc password to your irc client so you cloak before joining channels
<Kilos> im good ty and you
<arts> shall do I'm ganna move irc over to my vps soon anyways, im good thanks how was the hospital?
<Kilos> very tiring
<Kilos> this way and that many times before you get anywhere
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<Kilos> you need to add your irc password to your irc client so you cloak before joining channels
<Kilos> hehe
<fusionsparc> Hi Kilos..
<Kilos> im starting to sound like a stuck record
<fusionsparc> Got disconnected and irc connected automatically again..back now..
<fusionsparc> prerry sure I can setup a login script...
<Kilos> that worked
<Kilos> freenode does it automatically i think
<Kilos> i think if i disconnect and return im cloaked before joining a channel
<Kilos> maybe im wrong
<fusionsparc> true but the identify command you have to type manually...looking to setup something like a startup scrtipt that does this..
<Kilos> ah
<fusionsparc> seems to do the trick now..:)
<Kilos> yip thats fine
<fusionsparc> ok
<Kilos> now if if didnt know your ip i wouldnt be able to trace you
<Kilos> haha
<fusionsparc> darn...vpn here i come...:)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> fusionsparc: what irc client are you using/
<magespawn> ?
<fusionsparc> xchat on kubuntu..
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> you can configure it to look the same as xchat
<theblazehen> https://asciinema.org/a/8kz7j3bj2lw0o07zb2e98vmm2 I like vim
<Kilos> but you lose the bloep, till you add bell.ogg  to /usr/share/sounds and point the notifications there
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos magespawn fusionsparc
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> i thought xchat had settiings that could store the nick and password
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<fusionsparc> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> yes it does magespawn 
<fusionsparc> yip, using that atm..
<Kilos> where you choose auto join channels you put your irc password in
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> wake up before i go to sleep
<fusionsparc> Quassel come with kubuntu by default..
<Kilos> yes
<fusionsparc> seems more structures interface wise though most irc client does the same thing...
<Kilos> but i couldnt get bell.ogg to work with it
<fusionsparc> ok
<superfly> .
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> one day ill learn what . and .. mean
<Kilos> maybe when i get bigge
<Kilos> r
<fusionsparc> lol
<magespawn> i used to use quassel a lot, espicially with the seperate server and client
<fusionsparc> ok
<superfly> there's an android quassel client, and there's even a webclient these days
<fusionsparc> sounds like an ambitious irc client..
<superfly> well, the android client and the web client are "3rd party" clients
<magespawn> useful if you want to use multiple clients/devices to connect
<superfly> just don't forget to disconnect when you're done
<superfly> otherwise you don't get notifications in the other(s)
<superfly> by the way, I'm typing from the web client now
<superfly> and now from the official client :-)
<Kilos> the official one puts text in bold
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i do not see any difference here
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> joking man
<magespawn> hah
<superfly> And now from quasseldroid 
<Kilos> use konversation you can configure it to show these extras
<superfly> Quassel is awesome 
<superfly> Kilos: July
<Kilos> the conf thing
<Kilos> you already answered that sir
<magespawn> i liked that option, but i do not have a server setup at the momment
<magespawn> also i am enjoying irssi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly can you get quassel to use bell.ogg for alerts/notifications
<fusionsparc> I'm off guys..pleasant evening.
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> you too
<inetpro> good mornins
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<superfly> morning inetpro
<inetpro> yikes, you guys are early
<Kilos> there is a saying for your affliction in afrikaans
 * inetpro will have to wake up earlier
<Kilos> rigting bedondered
<Kilos> telkom fixed the connection in the middle of the night sometime inetpro 
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> maybe ill try quassel for a while
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> inetpro: why what
<inetpro> 02/24 20:58:07 <Kilos> maybe ill try quassel for a while
<Kilos> oh that
<inetpro> it's pointless without the connection to a core
<Kilos> well, you all rave about it, and i have learned a bit more so maybe i can make it acceptable to me now
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> Konversation on its own is better than quassel 
<inetpro> *quassel-client on its own
<Kilos> so far all i havent found is how to show hosts by nick list
<Kilos> konversation has one fault
<Kilos> if you log out and in all log highlights are lost
<Kilos> everything gray
<inetpro> it's not a fault/bug
<inetpro> it's a feature
<Kilos> imo its a fault
<Kilos> try scrolling back 
<Kilos> not so lekker
<inetpro> use the search function if you're looking for your name
<Kilos> when highlights are gone you miss nick said etc
<Kilos> ohi hibanawb
<Kilos> ai!
<hibana> Kilos: what's up doc?
<Kilos> need to get a space in there still
<hibana> oom Kilos, just use Ctrl+F to find your name
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see what hibana said?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> looks like he fell asleep hibana
<hibana> ya
 * hibana waits patiently for a sign of life
<hibana> he got lost in the ether?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hoekom lag jy oom?
<Kilos> i was adding space after tab complete i hope
<Kilos> hibana  long time no see
<Kilos> uh oh i added 2
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> well one cant see then so not easy to cound
<Kilos> count
<Kilos> them as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> what do you want to count oom Kilos?
<inetpro> and why?
<Kilos> the spaces in the suffix thing
<Kilos> i add a space not ;
<Kilos> or :
<Kilos> how am i gonna chat to you from aus at this time
<Kilos> oh get up at 5am i spose
<Kilos> hibana  you see the konversation fault
 * inetpro can only see features
 * hibana agrees with inetpro
<Kilos> oh hibana why would i use ctrl+f to find me name
<Kilos> i know where my name is
<hibana> why would you want to see highlights in the history oom Kilos?
<Kilos> so i can give feedback like the minutes to mage earlier
<Kilos> and see who said what easier
<hibana> please explain how that relates to highlights
<Kilos> well minutes are highlighted at end of meeting
<inetpro> really!?
<Kilos> if they stay highlit i find them easier
<inetpro> Ctrl-F minutes [ENTER}
<Kilos> otherwise everything is gray text
<inetpro> [ENTER]*
<Kilos> you want me to know how to do everything so you can do less
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we are a team all of us
<Kilos> i pull strings and you guys make music
 * hibana giving up
<hibana> bye
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> cheers hi
<Kilos> ty for visiting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so rude
<Kilos> wb hibana 
<Kilos> look after yourself my friend
<Kilos> inetpro  you must get hibana to come give some of the new guys some rigting
<hibana> Kilos: you can even change the color of the backlog if you really want
<Kilos> i saw that
<hibana> anyway... goodbye
<inetpro> poor dude is tired again
<Kilos> such a drumpy old man that
<Kilos> grumpy
 * Kilos tired too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro  that includes you
<inetpro> oh no oom Kilos
 * inetpro is still full of life
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro is always awake
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> you pulling a crash kid stunt
<Kilos> then hear an alert and wake up and say i was busy
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem met my volk
<Kilos> night
 * Cryterion peeks in the room
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya magespawn
<Cryterion> looks quiet here
<magespawn> has been most of the day. got chatty a little while back, then ppl need to sleep for some reason
<Cryterion> yeah notice, been in out all day, missed all the chat
<magespawn> funny how that happens at certain times
<magespawn> okay then.
<superfly> hey magespawn
<superfly> I appear to have some bites on me. weird. one on my hand and one on my arm.
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<magespawn> anything else? symptoms?
<superfly> just itchy.
<superfly> it's weird because I don't normally get bitten
<magespawn> mozzies?
<superfly> mrs_fly gets eaten alive by them, but they ignore me.
<magespawn> it happens to the best of us
<magespawn> in tis part of the world you get uaed to being eaten
<magespawn> as long as it is not serious
<superfly> actually, I never got one bite while in Mozambique
<superfly> anyway, it's bed time for me. I'm zonked. Later
<magespawn> good night, bedtime for me too.
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-25
<Kilos> morning everyone
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> good evening
<chesedo> evening inetpro, have you tried spotting Jupiter next to the full moon yet :P
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> morning thatgraemeguy, Kilos, chesedo, inetpro, Cryterion_
<Kilos> ohi my fly
<Kilos> oh and hi kmf too
<Kilos> sorry im busy outside lots today
<superfly> Kilos: some of the developers of the LoCo portal are trying to update it and get development on it going again. I remember that we used it for some stuff, and then the wiki for other stuff. What was the reason for using the wiki over the LoCo portal?
<kmf> hiya Kilos 
<Kilos> ?
 * chesedo wonders who the ? is for
<dlPhreak> Mawnin yawl
<Kilos> for the fly
<Kilos> i saw  that in mails but head to sore to follow up
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Kilos: How are you ?
<Kilos_> alive ty
<dlPhreak> Well that's more than some of us can say.. lol vampire joke :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  sop die reen ne
<kmf> rained lekker in JHB
<kmf> spelling like a boss
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we had 11mm in 10 mins and long power off
<inetpro> Kilos: 15mm + 7mm last night
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> is bell.ogg the sound know as system beep
<Kilos> known
 * Kilos goes hunting for bell.ogg
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya more
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-26
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and others
<thatgraemeguy> guten morgen miene liebe freunde
<Symmetria> good morning to you as well :)
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> Kilos: have you found bell.ogg yet
<Kilos> yes ty chesedo 
<Kilos> found on old pc with 12.04 still working
<chesedo> wow... how are you enjoying quassel?
<Kilos> quassel isnt bad but lappy got a prob with playing bell.ogg
<Kilos> feeble little sound
<Kilos> on desktop its a good sound one can hear
<Kilos> maybe i must try pidgin sound files, they at least one can hear
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos howzit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan lewe nog dankie en daar
<Kilos> reen net bitter min
<Langjan> Goed dankie, hetgisteraand 9mm gehad, dankbaar
<Langjan> Still on schedule?
<Langjan> Nie 9mm parrabellum nie, 9mm reen
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Wanneer vlieg jy?
<Kilos> hoping to hear from clearance peeps by tuesday next week hopefully
<Langjan> Good. Excited?
<Kilos> then they check it out and hand back to the visa peeps
<Kilos> frustrated because its taking so long
<Langjan> OK at least something is happening at last 
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Horrible having to wait 3+ months and they "promise" 30 days...
<Kilos> oh you can give this link to your daughter there
<Langjan> OK send...
<Kilos> http://kriceverta.wix.com/kaivertacommissions
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> she can see taras site
<Langjan> Looks interesting, but the main illustration has a sad look in the eye...
<Kilos> i think its quite professional looking
<Kilos> haha thats the character she uses in some story book thing
<Kilos> he is always in and out of love and fighting wars and stuff so no wonder
<Langjan> OK but if you dont know the background, the first impression is overall impressive but with a negative impact due to the expression in the face
<Kilos> ill tell her ty
<Kilos> maybe she is looking for some sympathy
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Sorry if I appear critical, but perhaps it helps a bit
<Kilos> she is always grateful for feedback
<Kilos> but more stuborn than me
<Langjan> Good, the rest looks fine 
<Kilos> hows things by you?
<Langjan> Fine thks Kilos keeping busy
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> busy helps pass the time
<Langjan> Did I tell you I whacked my car at OR Tambo 27 Jan?
<Kilos> but then you get old quicker
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> no you didnt
<Kilos> is it bad
<Kilos> you old peeps must drive carefully man
<Langjan> Looking for parking in the fluorescent-lit garage, suddenly I'm in a dark corner and have to turn, did not see the concrete pillar in the corner, R32 000 to repair 
<Langjan> Fortunately good insursnce no excess
<Langjan> sorry gotta go for breakfast
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> the pillar just jumped in front of you
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Ja, jumping pillars. Anyway, claim approved at last, car must go to panel beaters and hired wheels for week or two
<dlPhreak> Mawnin
<thatgraemeguy> R32k to fix a pillar oops? what do you drive? :-o
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Like as tree, a concrete pillar is pretty much immovable as far as cars go. All panels on the right-hand side damaged by impact at 5 km/h
<thatgraemeguy> ah, so a scrape along the pillar then not just bump on one spot?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> get new glasses as well oom
<superfly> eish Kilos, 6:30 in the morning!
<Kilos> dont you travel to work then superfly 
<Kilos> we used to train chat
<superfly> Kilos: yes, actually, but I'm not awake enough yet ;-)
<Kilos> lol
 * superfly notices thatgraemeguy is practicing his German
<thatgraemeguy> not so much practicing as that's the only german phrase i knwo
<thatgraemeguy> well i know another one but it isn't really useable in a channel full of dudes :p
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I just know general greetings
<george> hello
<george> idlers
<dlPhreak> george hi
<Kilos> oh my , where did georgl go
<theblazehen> hi Kilos kmf
<kmf> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Cryterion_
<Cryterion_> Hi
<Kilos> hi Guest62953 
<Kilos> scorpion hid
<Guest62953> Hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Guest62953> Thanks
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> inetpro storm kom
<Kilos> ai! i broke quassel
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hmm... looks like the storm blew past before making any noise even
<inetpro> uh,... rain? 
<inetpro> no rain in sight here 
<Kilos> nope all blown away
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh inetpro i did sasl authentication. what is that
<Kilos> Maaz define sasl
<Maaz> Kilos: SASL Simple Authentication and Security Layer
<Kilos> Maaz define ssl
<Maaz> Kilos: SSL Secure Socket Layer (Netscape, RSA, WWW, cryptography)
<Kilos> oh my inetpro topic not updated yet
<Kilos> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> whew thought i had broken konversation as well
<inetpro> Kilos: why you breakin the conversation?
<Kilos> first i lost quassel nick list
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> then konversation took so long to show hosts i thought that was broken too
<Kilos> quassel lekker but very finnicky
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> dont fix what isnt broken client
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> supper time
<skokkk> hey, does anyone have a GBIC lying around I can buy/have?
<Kilos-> hi skokkk 
<skokkk> hey Kilos- 
<Kilos> ha kulelu88 
<Kilos> you need to add freenode passwords in your irc client otherwise being cloaked is useless
<inetpro> skokkk: what happened? 
<inetpro> those things are expensive 
<skokkk> inetpro, not actually too expensive. would just like one for my old router
<Kilos> what is a  GBIC
<skokkk> gigabit interface controller. used on old routers and stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: for fiber connections 
<Kilos> oh ty
<kulelu88> hey mates
<kulelu88> probably best to just buy a fibre modem/router and use the old router as a wifi bouncer
<kulelu88> is superfly around? 
<superfly> hi
<superfly> kulelu88: you called?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> storm arrived inetpro 
<Kilos> kulelu88 ping fly waiting for you man
<kulelu88> aah sorry about that
<kulelu88> hey superfly . howzit?
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm OK, just tired. how are you?
<kulelu88> i'm good. have you ever used twisted before? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: a little. not much.
<kulelu88> I'm trying to make HTTP requests to the github API. do you have any suggestions? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: requests
<kulelu88> requests via twisted?
<superfly> no, the requests library
<superfly> http://docs.python-requests.org/en/master/
<kulelu88> interesting. I will see how I can use that with twisteds reverse-proxy lib
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> superfly: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<superfly> kulelu88: ^^
<kulelu88> I am trying to build a reverse proxy for APIs superfly . I found a good example here: https://twistedmatrix.com/documents/12.3.0/web/examples/reverse-proxy.py
<kulelu88> I can definitely use that 
<superfly> why is that?
<superfly> kulelu88: why do you want to build a reverse proxy? what's the goal in that?
<kulelu88> it's a proof of concept open source project superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: that twisted example looks pretty bullet-proof, why isn't it working for you?
<kulelu88> I just found it now, going to test it out superfly 
<kulelu88> I'm also using LXC for my containers now. It is so much easier to use than docker
<superfly> well, docker is just a frontend for Linux containers anyway
<kulelu88> apparently they no longer use LXC as the backend
<superfly> oh really? interesting
<kulelu88> this reverse proxy example makes the code too easy though. There has to be more to it :D
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: combining twisted with requests would be weird. Surely you'd use the twisted http client, in a twisted server?
<kulelu88> that's the goal tumbleweed . btw, hi!
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: hi :)
<tumbleweed> reverse proxy that needs a github client? that sounds weird. Or or these different things?
<kulelu88> tumbleweed: I am trying to map APIs internally. I don't even know if this project makes sense, but it sounds fun to build
<tumbleweed> that's less of a reverse-proxy than just a web service that calls out to other things. Perfectly normal
<kulelu88> I want to actually map ALL APIs into the proxy in a generic way. so for example, you want to use the github API, the twitter API and the facebook API, but would like a layer in between the requests, this is what the app will do
<superfly> tumbleweed: I was pointing him on to requests before I realised he's trying to make a reverse proxy
<tumbleweed> requests is perfectly fine for something like that, if it isn't inside twisted :)
<tumbleweed> https://github.com/thomasw/djproxy is a django reverse proxy using requests, that we use a lot
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I meant a reverse proxy in Twisted
<superfly> good night
<melodie> superfly hello!
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-27
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<dlPhreak> Mawnin
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak Sxuza 
<dlPhreak> Kilos hi
<Kilos> oh my frightened him away
<dlPhreak> I dont see join part messages.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i like seeing them
<Kilos> turned them off once and was lost without them
<Kilos> like how to you greet a newcomer if you dont see him join
<dlPhreak> Its nice but they just fill my screen then I have to scroll.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you lazy
<dlPhreak> Its only annoying to scroll when I'm on my phone because I have irssi running in screen on my vps.
<Kilos> i tried irc on fone. whew what a schlep
<dlPhreak> Its nice to use if you get a bouncer.
<dlPhreak> brb
<chesedo> Kilos: of course he is frightened away... what would you if the greeter holds a shambok in his hand :P
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> id take it away from him and show whose the boss
 * chesedo won't dare it, lest he gets wacked
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man im a peaceful guy
<Kilos> and the pro hid the sjambok long ago
<inetpro> wb oom 
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and greetings to everyone
<inetpro> got ~3mm oom Kilos
<inetpro> last night
<Kilos> same here
<Kilos> heard on news massive hail storm in durban
<Kilos> pavilion flooded
<Kilos> worst in memory they say
<Kilos> i cant remeber it ever hailing there
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> isn't that like up in the hills?
<Kilos> not far i think
<Kilos> i think ive been there once when i went down from here to see some peeps
<Kilos> quite a nice centre
<Kilos> like a majot mall thing i think
<inetpro> when was this hail storm?
<Kilos> major
<Kilos> last night
<Kilos> was on this mornings radio news
<Kilos> http://www.enca.com/south-africa/durban-asseses-damge-after-heavy-storm
<Kilos> even storm reports on facebook sigh
<inetpro> @JonKent23 Biggest hail storm I've ever experienced in Durban !!!!! - 7:00 PM - 26 Feb 2016 
<Kilos> weather going crazy
<inetpro> what!? "at least five people dead and a dozen injured"?
<inetpro> that must have been hactic
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> hectic as well
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/TrafficSA/status/703294897646923777/photo/1
<inetpro> how do our engineers of today allow something like this to happen?
<inetpro> even here at Wonderpark when there's heavy rains it is one big mess
<Kilos> yay sharks win
<inetpro> Kilos: final score 8-43? 
 * inetpro looking forward to an interesting season of super rugby 
<inetpro> just sad that we're being ruled by the monopolistic broadcasting mafia 
<Kilos> yes inetpro 
<Kilos> heavy hiding poor kings
<Kilos> but at least the sharks are scoring tries
<Kilos> stormers playing bulls now
<inetpro> I predict a win for the stormers 
<Kilos> so far they looking better
<inetpro> can someone please start a streaming service that will rival Supersport in terms of streaming sports 
<inetpro> all I need is a very low quality stream to watch on my cell 
<Kilos> 90 minutes of streaming will kill data
<Kilos> do cells use less data than pcs
<inetpro> not necessarily but I want the option to choose low quality in order to reduce amount of data needed 
<Kilos> ah
<squish101> inetpro if you find any streaming of sports, would love to see it from overseas
<Kilos> im sure these supers games must be streamed
<squish101> but if you dont have dstv acount details, you cannot see them (I don't think)
<Kilos> or has multichoice got all the rights
<Kilos> ai!
<squish101> as soon as i get google fiber, i'll start my own netflix for friends and use plex to share out my collection
<Kilos> Maaz google free live streaming of super rugby
<Maaz> Kilos: "Rugby Live Streaming - Cricfree.tv" http://cricfree.tv/rugby-live-streaming :: "Watch Super Rugby Online" http://www.superrugbyonline.net/ :: "Watch Super Rugby Online Live - Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/Watch.SuperRugby.StreamLive.Online/ :: "World Cup Rugby 2015 : Live Free Rugby Streaming Online - NRL 3 ..." http://www.vipbox.sx/rugby :: "Live
<Maaz> Streaming - SuperSport" http://www.supersport.com/live-video :: "(>RouNd<)||1. Super Rugby 20…
<squish101> unfortunatly Kilos, those are most links to porn sinup websites when you hit the stream button
<Kilos> oh my
<squish101> but actually that may be more entertaining
<Kilos> ill ask tar when she wakes up
<Kilos> when there tv cable crashed she found super games online
<Kilos> their
<squish101> wow, i have hunted and never found something that works ok
<Kilos> she found it somewhere
<Kilos> but she is in aus and a rubgy addict
<Kilos> well za rugby
<squish101> she probably spent much more time looking than I did. i gave up after awhile
<Kilos> lol missing a za game for her is like fasting for a day
<inetpro> Kilos what timezone will you be in? 
<inetpro> or where in Australia? 
<Kilos> atm -9
<Kilos> changes in winter to -8
<Kilos> melbourne
<inetpro> ah 
<Kilos> victoria
<Kilos> at least ill have uncapped
<Kilos> for 3 months
<Kilos> might upgrade to 16.04 there
<inetpro> yikes, but how will you watch our games so early in the morning? 
<Kilos> well debs and tara just watched the sharks game
<Kilos> and they recording the stormers game
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 3 am there now
<Kilos> ill drink lots of coffee i suppose
<Kilos> or sleep days
<Kilos> dont know if ill be allowed to sleep
<Kilos> 30 years of catching up to do
<inetpro> haha 
<inetpro> who invented timezones? 
<inetpro> why can't we just have one time for everyone? 
<Kilos> the darkness decides
<Kilos> wont work saying lets have morning coffee break and they at 10pm
<Kilos> thats why the weed flies there rather to get stuff done
<Kilos> oh inetpro its like the fight for a 10pm membership meeting
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> let's change the rules 
<Kilos> some are going to bed and others havent even woken up yet
<Kilos> i would love to
<Kilos> only way is to move allthe continents into a staright vertical line
<Kilos> straight
<inetpro> no more worries about who's where 
<Kilos> yeah
<squish102> Kilos: moving to oz?
<Kilos> nope squish102 visiting
<squish102> ahhh, enjoy
<Kilos> ty
<squish102> still want to go there sometime
<Kilos> i dont actually but beggars cant be choosers
<squish102> other than it is probably exactly have a world away for me. I can go to the airport and fly east or west :(
<squish102> half
<Kilos> hi qwebirc23446 
<Kilos> you in the states squish102 
<Kilos> ohi Iqbal 
<Iqbal> Hi
<squish102> yes Kilos
<Kilos> stormers doing ok inetpro 
<Kilos> another du preez making history
<Iqbal> Update: my laptop miraculously started with the Ubuntu CD and I installed it. I had to get a physical Internet connection to download the broadcom wireless driver.
<Kilos> ok
<Iqbal> I'm on 12.04. Hesitant to upgrade
<Kilos> if data isnt a prob you should use 14.04
<Kilos> most likely would have had the drivers in already
<squish102> when is the next lts version coming out.. in a couple months?
<Kilos> you should be able to upgrade to 14.04
<Kilos> next lts is in a couple of months
<Iqbal> If I upgrade, will I need to download the broadcom wireless driver again?
<Kilos> best would be to download the iso then run it live from dvd or flash and see 
<Iqbal> Should I wait for the next LTS?
<Kilos> well a few of us are sticking on 14.04 till 16.04 is running well
<Kilos> inetpro advise^
<Kilos> or advice
<inetpro> Kilos, want to know how IPv4 subnetting works? 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> http://serverfault.com/questions/49765/how-does-ipv4-subnetting-work
<Iqbal> How do I save the broadcom wireless driver and re-install it, if necessary?
<Kilos> you will have the package
<Kilos> in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> you can save all downloaded and installed packages to media
<Kilos> have you got a flash disk spare
<Kilos> one easy command can save it all for you
<Iqbal> Sorry, I'm not clued up? I mean, how do I save it to a flash drive?
<Kilos> ok you plug flash in
<inetpro> Iqbal: do you have lots of data available to download stuff? 
<Kilos> better if you can format it with an easy name
<Kilos> oh ya take over inetpro 
 * inetpro prefers LTS versions 
<Kilos> cloud stuff there too
<Iqbal> Sorry, have to go, be back in a while. Thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: no, no 
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> others here are already on the alpha version of 16.04
<Kilos> yes ut he is new
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> so need to learn more before jumping in like that
<Kilos> and alpha and beta is never same as the release
<inetpro> if data is available, I always advise newbies to download multiple versions 
<inetpro> play with it 
<inetpro> in fact install fedora, install Debian, install all kinds of different distributions 
<inetpro> see for yourself 
<inetpro> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<inetpro> install them all 😊
 * inetpro can't wait to see a stable converged Ubuntu 
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> what? 
<Kilos> install ubuntu or even better kubuntu
<Kilos> and he has a funny laptop i think
<inetpro> that's for me and you Kilos 
<Kilos> was a prob just to get it to see the dvd
<inetpro> the young ones must learn it all 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> they can learn from ubuntu then change if they like
<Kilos> they need a good basic where help is available anf then change once they are comfy with linux
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> what ai!
<inetpro> there's no single strategy to keep them here 
<Kilos> like try telling oom jan to try fedora
<inetpro> oom Jan knows more than you think 
<inetpro> don't underestimate him
<inetpro> but I agree with you 
<inetpro> just tough to decide what to install just before a new release 
<inetpro> guess it's always best to install the tried and tested 
<Kilos> oh he knows lots more than me already, i see him doing stuff when helped on the list
<Kilos> but he wont try another linux
<Kilos> im sure
<Kilos> and im sure unity will keep getting better
<Kilos> if data int a prob doing running releases might be the way to go
<Kilos> if it want for data id still be moving every 6 months
<Kilos> but now im happy on kde so anything else will be just for playing with
<inetpro> at the office I still run on 12.04
<Kilos> 12.04 was a good release
<Kilos> i have it in unity on old p4
<Kilos> but bento 14.04 is quicker than unity 12.04
<squish102> why is mint #1 on that list?
<Kilos> light
<Kilos> unity chased many
<Kilos> mate in ubuntu is similar i think
<squish102> anyone have tips on the best way to share some tv shows I have with family? 
<squish102> they could stream with plex, but i was thinking of putting it somewhere for them to download
<squish102> what ever happened to that open ftp server in za
<fusionsparc> Damn, mint has highest rank atm..
<Iqbal> Hi
<Kilos> wb Iqbal 
<Iqbal> Thanks
<Kilos> ok lets see how far you have got with 12.04
<Kilos> have you done your pdatesd and upgrades
<Kilos> updates
<Iqbal> I have not done anything, too scared to stuff it up.
<Kilos> lol ok ill help you
<Kilos> once it is updated it will run better
<Iqbal> I have been going through my stuff.. I have a micro SD card with an adapter, I think I downloaded 14.04 on it
<Kilos> you know how to find and use a terminal
<Iqbal> Some time ago. How do I check?
<Kilos> how do  you check what?
<Iqbal> Yes, know how to find terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t
<Iqbal> If it is Ubuntu 14
<Kilos> oh that you will need to boot from i think
<Kilos> you have the iso on that card, bootable?
<Iqbal> I am sceptical about trying to boot, as I couldn't get past the bios password. I still don't know how come the Ubuntu CD started
<Kilos> your bios must be set to boot from cd
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos> so dont worry
<Iqbal> How do I save the broadcom wireless driver?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> tap the home icon on the left
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos> then at the top you will see home and to the left a bit a drive
<Kilos> tick there and you should see a /
<Kilos> choose that
<Kilos> that is your root folder
<Kilos> in there you double click var
<Iqbal> Sorry I don't see it
<Kilos> ok what do you see
<Kilos> do you see the word home
<Iqbal> A search bar and below it, recent apps
<Kilos> which icon on the left did you tick
<Kilos> the second one from the top is your home
<Kilos> might be called files i think
<Iqbal> The circle
<Iqbal> Dash home
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> home
<Kilos> the top is dash for opening installed apps
<Iqbal> OK
<Kilos> ok you see the word home at the top left
<Kilos> just left of it will be some small character or a drive
<Iqbal> Sorry, when I click on the dash home, I don't see any other home
<Kilos> wsait im booting 12.04
<Kilos> the icon below dash is what?
<Iqbal> Home folder
<Kilos> thats the one you want
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos> right
<Kilos> at the top left you see home
<Iqbal> Yes
<Kilos> with a tiny mark to the left of it
<Kilos> tick that mark
<Iqbal> Yes
<Kilos> then you should see a drive and home and home
<Kilos> tick the drive
<Iqbal> Shows another home
<Kilos> what is to the left of the 2 homes
<Iqbal> Opens number of folders
<Kilos> you see bin boot and more
<Iqbal> Yes
<Kilos> go down to var and double click it
<Iqbal> Done
<Kilos> then do the same with cache
<Kilos> then apt
<Kilos> then archives
<Iqbal> Done
<Kilos> ok that folder has all you packages in
<Kilos> they go away if not set to stay there
<Iqbal> Can I save it to a DVD?
<Kilos> but if you scroll through there you will see the driver you downloaded
<Kilos> you can save that whole archives folder yes
<Kilos> you can also jst drag and drop it on your desktop or onto a flash that you have opened first
<Iqbal> Thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> but you will find everything works faster once you have got updates
<Iqbal> I clicked on Send to my flash drive. When I open the flash drive, it shows the archives and partial folder but the partial folder is blank
<Kilos> dont worry about the partial
<Kilos> things only show once updated
<Iqbal> Sorry the archives folder doesn't show the driver
<Kilos> now you need to decide if you want to get 12.04 running properly first or if you want to install 14.04 and take the chance that the driver you have doesnt work in 14.04
<Kilos> where  did you get the driver
<Kilos> open home folder and look in downloads
<Iqbal> I connected to a friend's physical Internet connection and downloaded the driver
<Kilos> check in downloads
<Kilos> or in you browsers downloads folder
<Iqbal> I copied and pasted the driver now to my flash drive
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> have you got it working yet
<Kilos> 12.04 i mean
<Kilos> with wifi
<Iqbal> Sorry, when I connected to the physical Internet connection, I used the update manager to download the driver
<Iqbal> Yes, the wireless is working
<Kilos> are you online with the lappy now
<Kilos> yay
<Iqbal> I am typing to you via my tablet, and have laptop on my lap
<Kilos> can you get the laptop online'
<Iqbal> I can connect to internet via laptop
<Kilos> ok so
<Kilos> lets get an irc client first
<Kilos> then you can chat here with that
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos> tablets frighten me
<Kilos> on lappy do ctrl+alt+t
<Iqbal> I use them a lot, hardly use laptop
<Kilos> a terminal should open
<Iqbal> Done
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Iqbal> It does something, then E: unable to locate package hexchat
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> do sudo apt-get update
<Iqbal> Done
<Kilos> now do sudo apt-get install hexchat synaptic
<Iqbal> Package not available
<Kilos> which one
<Iqbal> E: unable to locate package hexchat. Next line. E: package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Kilos> are you sureyou are online
<Iqbal> I am trying to connect on irc channel via Mozilla Firefox
<Kilos> just see if you can google anything
<Iqbal> Yes I can
<Kilos> software centre
<Iqbal> Yes
<Kilos> type at the top synaptic
<Iqbal> Synaptic package manager and muon package manager
<Kilos> install synaptic
<Kilos> im just trying to get my 12.04 to connect
<Kilos> tghere
<Kilos> ill go there
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> Iqbal is synaptic installed?
<Iqbal> I don't know if it installed
<Kilos-> is there no feedback
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> cant the irc thing work in the fox
<Iqbal> I clicked on "use this source", then didn't notice anything happen
<Kilos-> is there no install button somewhere
<Iqbal> The irc channel verification is screwed up
<Kilos-> try go to the site and come from there
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Iqbal> On the software centre, the synaptic package manager has a line that reads available from the "universe" source. Then it has a button that reads use this source, which I clicked on
<Kilos-> ok lets try something else
<Iqbal> The software centre shows 1 in progress
<Kilos-> in the dash ap the top type in update
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos-> you should see update manager
<Iqbal> It shows update manager and gwibber social client
<Kilos-> but it might not work with software centre open
<Iqbal> Update manager shows Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS available
<Kilos-> ignore that for now
<Kilos-> im not sure the wireless driver will be same
<Iqbal> Updating cache
<Kilos-> once that is done tick install updates
<Iqbal> It seems it's stuck "waiting"
<Iqbal> The software centre is also the same thing
<Kilos> cant be connecting
<Kilos> should be seeing lots of stuff
<Kilos> close both
<Iqbal> No, nothing
<Iqbal> Ok
<Kilos> no internet connection
<Kilos> do you see the network manager icon top right
<Iqbal> I'm able to open my Gmail
<Kilos-> about 4th from the right
<Iqbal> I'm connected to my phone WiFi
<Kilos-> lets use terminal
<Kilos-> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos-> what does it show
<Iqbal> Internet is slow
<Kilos-> slow or dead?
<Iqbal> : unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> software centre hanging on
<Kilos-> or update manager
<Kilos-> type in sudo reboot
<Iqbal> Software centre still shows 1 in progress
<Kilos-> it will try till it gets the package
<Kilos-> but synaptic isnt a massive package
<Kilos-> should be done already
<Iqbal> Reboot almost done
<Iqbal> Done
<Kilos-> ok terminal
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Iqbal> Done. Software centre still busy 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> even after a reboot
<Iqbal> Sorry
<Kilos> lol
<Iqbal> Have to go now. Thanks again
<Kilos> npnp ill be here tomorrow
<Iqbal> ;)
<Kilos> have a good night'
<Iqbal> Thanks you too. I'll leave the laptop on and connected
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> if it gets synaptic we are smiling
<Kilos> inetpro thats lots of reading man
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
<magespawn> good night
<PrivateUser> what is freenode doing now?
<PrivateUser> net splits and ping timeouts every where
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-28
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> More oom Kilos, hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> you the only other one that doesnt use a dragging tail
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
 * chesedo does not feel like being foxy (sly)
<chesedo> goed dankie
<Kilos> how does on find the address to login to a router
<chesedo> it is usually the gateway address
<Kilos> i have eth cable connected to a dlink
<Kilos> ya where do i get that so i can use a browser to get in and check settings
<Kilos> i dont have the book, its ians router i need to fix the usb socket
<chesedo> try the "connection info" (don't know if kde has it)
<Kilos> im on unity with it
<chesedo> look for default route
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh i can try get the manual
<Kilos> Maaz wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> sigh
<chesedo> Kilos: did you get the ip?
<Kilos> yes ty chesedo but it wont let me in from anywhere
<Kilos> browsers say cant find it
<chesedo> and if you ping it?
<Kilos> i got the whole manual for that router
<Kilos> let me go try that
<Kilos> if i just ping the ip it says destination net unreachable and with http:// in front it says unknown host
<Kilos> but nm shows i have a eth connection
<Kilos> i even tried eth from the lappy and same ting
<Kilos> thing
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i even did a factory reset to defaults of the router
<Kilos> more grrr
<chesedo> what is the ip in nm for eth?
<chesedo> what does the manual say the router's ip is?
<Kilos> let me go to desktop and use xchat
<Kilos> eish when eth connected 3g doesnt work
<chesedo> Yes, it takes preference
<Kilos> let me start the router thing again and see if 3g will stay
<Kilosbento> here we go
<Kilos> if it disconnects 3g im gonna battle
<Kilosbento> i see a mac address
<Kilosbento> ipv4 is auto dhcp
<Kilosbento> 00:0F:EA:6D:FC:D3 (eth0)
<Kilosbento> cant see an ip[
<chesedo> On unity right?
<Kilosbento> actually on bento here
<Kilosbento> ubuntu based
<Kilosbento> ubuntu with openbox
<Kilosbento> but nm seems to be the same thing
<chesedo> Think ifconfig should be able give ip
<Kilosbento> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvyn7d
<Kilosbento> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi oom
<Kilosbento> lol
<Kilosbento> i hate routers
<Kilosbento> should get oom jan to sort this one
<inetpro> what kinda router you have now?
<Kilos> sec
<chesedo> Kilos: that connenction is not up
<Kilos> dsl-2750U
<Kilos> dlink
<chesedo> `ifup eth0` should do it
<inetpro> no connection on eth0 according to the pastebin
<Kilosbento> ifup: failed to open lockfile /run/network/ifstate.eth0: Permission denied
<chesedo> try with sudo
<inetpro> chesedo: it is UP already
<chesedo> or sudo !!
<inetpro> shouldn't need to do that
<chesedo> inetpro: but there is no IP
<inetpro> that does not mean the interface is down
<chesedo> correct... doesnt ifup create a connection?
<Kilos> i used nm to start it and now 3g gone
<Kilos> sigh
 * chesedo has no exp with terminal connections
<chesedo> ai Kilos
<inetpro> "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1"
<inetpro>  ^^
<Kilos> ja groot ai!
<chesedo> inetpro: ok
<inetpro> something telling me that either DHCP is dead on the router or...
<chesedo> what is the ip now before switching 3g on?
<Kilos> let me see
<inetpro> someone has messed eith manual eth0 settings on the PC/Laptop
<inetpro> s/eith/with/
<Kilos> shows 10.0.0.3
<chesedo> inetpro: it is on auto
<inetpro> by default eth0 should pick up a DHCP address
<chesedo> 18:36:37
<inetpro> chesedo: where does that come from?
<Kilos> should i set my pc ip to 10.0.0.5 or something
<chesedo> inetpro: [18:36:37] <Kilosbento> ipv4 is auto dhcp
<inetpro> 02/28 18:53:03 <Kilos> shows 10.0.0.3
<inetpro> where do you get that ^^ ?
<Kilos> oh time
<Kilos> i did ifconfig and read the lo stuff and it gives that 
<inetpro> sorry, gotta go for dinner
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> enjoy
<chesedo> Kilos: what does the manual say the routers should be?
<Kilos> the manual says to get into it from browser use 192.168.1.1
<Kilos> so is the 10.0.0.3 my pc ip addy
<Kilos> thats what is in eth connection info
<Kilos> let me go kill eth and get the bin info
<Kilosbento> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmy2ajc
<Kilosbento> what u business
<Kilosbento> a
<Kilos> i remember with my old one i spent days doing everything manually
<Kilos> and poor fly spend much time as well
<Kilos> i think i must change pc ip to the 10 range
<Kilos> i think thats what oom jan did the other day
<chesedo> Kilos: no no
<chesedo> check if the router is available at 10.0.0.1
<chesedo> using ping
<chesedo> oh before that
<Kilos> ok sec rebooting pc
<Kilos> yes?
<chesedo> you did not tell it to use a static ip (it is still dynamic)?
<Kilos> still dhcp yes
<Kilos> i have to go eat sorry
<chesedo> ok if it is still 10.0.0.3 after the reboot then try reaching it at 10.0.0.1
<chesedo> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: question, where did you set the network parameters and IP address, on the GUI or on the CLI?
<inetpro> for a standard ethernet cable connection you should not need to mess with anything at all
<inetpro> if your router is set to its default it should provide a DHCP address automagically the moment you connect a cabled device 
<inetpro> I don't know about d-link but routers I've worked with typically provide a range like 192.168.1.x with .1 being the gateway
<Kilos> thats what i thought
<Kilos> but remember jan having hassles some weeks back
<Kilos> also something to do with the 10.0.0 range
<Kilos> i used nm
<inetpro> setting your PC to 10.0.0.x would be like changing your home address and telling people you live in another street
<inetpro> your router is like the street corner in your block of homes
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts, but when made by intelligent people is often proven to be true.
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> What is the ip address of the router as shown on back of router?
<Kilos> let me go see
<Kilos> and hi bushtech_ 
<bushtech_> hi kilos, others
<Kilos> 10.0.0.2
<bushtech_> ah, then the manual is incorrect in stating that you can reach it at 192.168.1.1
<Kilosbento> yes
<bushtech_> after a hard reboot going to 10.0.0.2 on your browser you should see it's webpage
<bushtech_> nb hard reboot
<Kilosbento> lemme try ty
<Kilosbento> hard reboot means power off?
<bushtech_> no 
<Kilosbento> oh
<Kilosbento> hit it with a 4lb hammer?
<bushtech_> normally u stick a pin into a small hole in the router for about 10 sec
<bushtech_> if that hammer doesn't work get a bigger hammer
<Kilos> oh the reset to factory defaults thing
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> yebo
<bushtech_> normally a sequence of lights flashing on router wiill show u whats happening during reboot
<Kilos> yes power light went red
<Kilos> now green again and some flashing lights
<Kilos> ai! still cant browse to it or ping 10.0.0.2
<bushtech_> have you got any other web pages open trying to acesss 10.0.0.2?
<bushtech_> have had that prioblem before
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> maybe nm
<bushtech_> is your computer set to auto dhcp
<bushtech_> & see if your gateway is 10.0.0.2
<Kilos> ok
<bushtech_> & dns server also
<Kilos> im in ty
<Kilos> had 8.8.8.8 by the dns thing
<bushtech_> great!
<Kilos> thanks alot bushtech_ 
<bushtech_> np
<bushtech_> maybe one of the experts can tell us if 8.8.8.8 should be added as a second dns server
<bushtech_> if your router can hand out fixed ip addresses that is the way to go
<bushtech_> makes life a lot simpler
<Kilos> hyes i see it in the setup wizard
<Kilos> fixed =static
 * inetpro likes it when other peeps jump in to help
<inetpro> sorry oom Kilos, was just on the phone here... happy to see you got things running 
<inetpro> wb bushtech_
<inetpro> long time no see
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<bushtech_> hi inetpro
<Kilos> so in the static ip thing must i enter the info for the router as 10.0.0.2
<Kilos> or is that for ips it supplies
<inetpro> I keep my DNS on default and when there's trouble on the network I simply use 8.8.8.8 to test connectivity 
<Kilos> and the isp will be ppp0e right?
<bushtech_> if u have a couple of computers you want to connect draw up a list, change ip to static on computers, then go type in the computers on the router
<bushtech_> you will need their mac addresses
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> even for wifi connection
<bushtech_> yep
<Kilos> cool ty
<bushtech_> when u set up router remember to change  dhcp to static
<Kilos> primary dns server?
<bushtech_> 10.0.0.2
<Kilos> 10.0.0.2 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> when entering more than on pc ip do you just use a , between addresses
<Kilos> one
<inetpro> or you can use dhcp but map a MAC address to a IP manually
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> why dont i do these things on good head days
<inetpro> in such a case you keep the PC on automatic but it will always get the same IP address
<Kilos> anyway everything is changable now i can get into the thing
<bushtech_> I never have good head days
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> take mine for a day
<Kilos> then youll have many
<bushtech_> specially when a computer decides to have a bad hair day
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> for servers I will always set a static IP address outside of the DHCP range
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> VPI (enter a number) is invalid
<bushtech_> inetpro: speaking about that, if you set ip ouside range are those ip still protected by routers firewall?
<inetpro> protected in what way?
<bushtech_> behind the firewall
<inetpro> typically you would have a DHCP scope with the first few addresses like 1-10 in the exclusion range and all other up to 255 in the automatic range
<inetpro> short answer would be yes
<inetpro> the choice of ranges is all yours to customise the way you want
<inetpro> s/255/254/
<inetpro> not 255
<bushtech_> the stupid router I'm using currently cant hand out fixed ip's so the only way I could fix my kodi servers ip address was making it fixed outside the routers ip list
<inetpro> addresses from x.x.x.1 - x.x.x.254 with a netmask of 255.255.255.0 is like a set of homes in the same street
<Kilos> haha inetpro you read that story well
<Kilos> you using those examples
<inetpro> in order for the postman to deliver letters to homes in another street he would have to go via the router before he can get to another street
<inetpro> Kilos: what story?
<Kilos> about the routers workings
<Kilos> starting off with binary stuff
<inetpro> my example is just simple logic 
<Kilos> im not even half way
<Kilos> even with dhcp this things wants numbers for vpi and vci
<Kilos> otherwise it pops up a java script thing
<Kilos> static and dynamic has them
<Kilos> and book says not many will need them
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech_> not familiar with vpi vci  what are they?
<Kilos> virtual path identifier
<Kilos> and virtual channel identifier
<bushtech_> ah thanks
<Kilos> cant copy on okular
<bushtech_> you running any virtual machines?
<Kilos> nope
<bushtech_> then you shouldnt have to worry about that
<Kilos> it wont go past that till i have entered numbers
<Kilos> for multiple virtual connections
<bushtech_> this is on the router webpage?
<Kilos> in the setup wizard yes
<bushtech_> back out of the setup and set it up manually
<Kilos> i think that will be better ya
<Kilos> kill the wizard
<Kilos> wizards always add probs
<Kilos> can you see this http://pasteboard.co/1TIqy5Fi.png
<Kilos> only way i could get it
<Kilos> inetpro how does one copy text on okular
<Kilos> the manual opens with okular
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<inetpro> Kilos: click Selection at the top before highlighting text
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> or Tools menu | Selection Tool
<inetpro> or Ctrl+3
 * ateKore says hi
<Kilos> i hate these things
<Kilos> says click add to add new internet connection but no add button'
<Kilos> maybe tomorrow will go better
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> missed atekore
<Kilos> night all. ty for the help
<Kilos> sleep tight
<arts> Howzit guys!
<arts> \join #elementry
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-20
<Kilos> good rains all night
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly thatgraemeguy paddatrapper and all others
<Kilos> elena_p welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> and morning to you
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos
<superfly> Night Kilos, paddatrapper 
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<paddatrapper> superfly: night
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> you forgot me as an addon this time. you ok?
<inetpro> haha, sorry oom K
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
 * chesedo sees that me had peeps with IPv6 addresses here
<chesedo> s/me/we/
<Kilos> who
 * Kilos waits for elena_p to say hi
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Those seem to be bots of some sort - joined and left a couple of channels I'm on
<chesedo> paddatrapper: seems reasonable - the first 64 bits are also the same amongst these two
<unlaudable> so that was interesting...
<unlaudable> I was getting notifications from another #...
<Kilos> yes?
<unlaudable> but could not open xchat anywhere... not in alt-tab, not in tray
<unlaudable> eventually killed it
<Kilos> ai!
<unlaudable> had to resetup my nicks XD
<Kilos> unity?
<unlaudable> Gnome... but I am a bit behind...
<unlaudable> seems to be a known thing... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/995916
<Kilos> im trying to place you
<Kilos> in a game park?
<Kilos> or nature reserve?
<unlaudable> um.. no Jozi, work for Obsidian
<Kilos> oh you the guy that got the guy in the nature reserve to use afrihost?
<unlaudable> speaking of which anyone interested in attending the Docker event this week?
<unlaudable> Kilos, have no idea what you talking about :-)
<Kilos> lol im lost
<unlaudable> I rarely chats here...
<Kilos> yes thats why i forget
<Kilos> gotta do things regularly so they go into subconscious or i forget
<Kilos> have you fixed the bug now
<inetpro> Kilos: he's been here like for ever
<Kilos> yes inetpro but quiet
<Kilos> i remember noisy peeps like you
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: even Cryterion is still here
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> i remember him
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> hi
<chesedo> Kilos: obsidian is where karl (kmf) works too
<chesedo> unlaudable: which docker event?
<inetpro> chesedo: I think it's this one, https://twitter.com/Rubicomm1/status/833608288038219776
<inetpro> s/it's/may/
<inetpro> or https://twitter.com/FreeBeerSession/status/822360241388093440
<inetpro> Jhb on Thursday
<chesedo> inetpro: great ty
 * chesedo added them to our next agenda
<chesedo> we should probably keep a look out for these kind of stuff to announce them on the news list...
<chesedo> they can create a nice conversation piece there and for meetings
<unlaudable> sorry... https://www.eventbrite.com/e/docker-south-african-roadshow-johannesburg-tickets-29665584562
<chesedo> ty unlaudable
<chesedo> unlaudable: will you be there?
<unlaudable> I am going to be yes, as is kmf
<chesedo> so you will join our meeting on the 28th to share how it went?
<chesedo> hi RemonShai
<RemonShai> hi che
<RemonShai> hi chesedo , glad to see you...
<chesedo> you too RemonShai, welcome to the ubuntu-za channel...
<chesedo> or have you been here before?
<RemonShai> yea.... a bit... 
<chesedo> RemonShai: lol, another one of the silent ones?
<RemonShai> yea... ubuntu-bd
<chesedo> ah ok, do you know tareq
<chesedo> *?
<RemonShai> yea... my friend & great man too... I know Kilos, pavlushka etc.
<chesedo> great, do you know the status of his ubuntu membership?
<chesedo> we discussed it one here in one of our meetings...
<unlaudable> chesedo, the irc meeting?
<chesedo> s/one/once/
<chesedo> unlaudable: yes :D
<RemonShai> yea...
<unlaudable> 28th? what time?
<chesedo> unlaudable: 20:30 SAST
<RemonShai> I know but I'm not a member.
<unlaudable> chesedo, yeah can do that... *OK Google*...
<chesedo> RemonShai: oh...
<chesedo> unlaudable: lol
<unlaudable> anyone goign to the devconf event?
<unlaudable> going
<chesedo> unlaudable: march's?
<unlaudable> http://www.devconf.co.za/ same time as scaleconf unfortunately... :-(
<unlaudable> http://scaleconf.org/
<unlaudable> not going to either...
<unlaudable> at least the scaleconf stuff makes its way onto youtube
<chesedo> i think kulelu88 might be at one of them...
<SEptic> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> SEptic: There isn't a pot on
<SEptic> :/
<SEptic> Maaz you make me sad
<Maaz> SEptic: What?
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hahaha
<SEptic> hi Kils
<SEptic> Kilos
<SEptic> oops
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> what have i missed?
<Kilos> rain i think
<Kilos> rather wet here
<SEptic> yea, heard about people stuck in flooded cars etc
<Kilos> sjoe i dont get news so just see what happens around me
<Kilos> whats news your side
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<SEptic> been super busy
<SEptic> did a 4 or 5 week stint in the uk
<SEptic> work is swamping, but alls good
<Kilos> great
<SEptic_> any one here use logitech media server?
<not_found> \o
<Cryterion> maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Cryterion> maaz: beer cold
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cryterion!
<not_found> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils not_found I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<not_found> Maaz: I love you
<Maaz> not_found Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<not_found> >.>
<chesedo> lol, hi not_found
<not_found> hey chesedo, how are you?
<chesedo> or 404 :p
<not_found> :p
<chesedo> i am 200
<chesedo> or great and yourself?
 * not_found was using an avatar with 404 on its shirt on the ubuntuforums for ages
<not_found> fine thanks :)
 * not_found is doing that night shift thing... night number 3 of 4, almost half way... zzzzz
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you?
<Kilos> just been tired so slept most of the day
<not_found> any news on the results from Australia the peeps in ZA wanted? and I am doing fine thanks
<SEptic_> *forgot Kilos was upside down*
<not_found> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> haha sorry bad bad bad mobile connection here
<Kilos> nothing yet not_found just a demand from lawers
<not_found> :/
<superfly> Kilos: is there any way you can collect the cash already donated and send that to the doctors so long? it might appease them for a while. most docs are happy to work out a payment plan (they like to earn interest on the money you owe them)
<Kilos> superfly tara does that all the time
<Kilos> debs is negotiating with them now
<Kilos> they wanted $200 a month and she is telling them impossible and offering $50 i think
<Kilos> i think the lawyer is handling all the doctors
<Kilos> and paramed guys
<Kilos> ill try find out more
<Kilos> gotta sleep now
<smile4ever> good night 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> :-) 
<Kilos> :D
<not_found> 2000 ZAR isn't a non trivial amount
<not_found> double negative >.<
<not_found> engrish is hard
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-21
<not_found> g night all
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<chesedo> morning all and paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper chesedo inetpro thatgraemeguy and other lurkers
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: we've had more than 125mm now in just two days
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> i will ask the farmer how much here but it will be lots as well
<Kilos> he still uses an old fashioned gauge that you pour the water out the receiving thing then into a measure
<Kilos> from ww2 times i think
<inetpro> sounds cool
<Kilos> yes but more work than modern things
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<paddatrapper> Can't you guys send it south? Not even allowed to water the gardens at the moment
<Kilos> eish
<unlaudable> https://www.facebook.com/obsidianza/videos/
<unlaudable> the docker thing going on right now...
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<unlaudable> only a couple of 2 2 minute videos
<unlaudable> silent disco :D conference
<chesedo> it is clearly not as cold there as here in Ptr
<chesedo> it seems like 3 speakers are up simultaniously?
 * andrewlsd sees kmf  on that video link
 * pavlushka waves at Cryterion 
 * pavlushka particles at the rest
 * Kilos joins the pro with power probs
<unlaudable> if I click the xchat icon in my notification bar the window disappears and I cant get it back XD... 
<unlaudable> chesedo, yes, its like a silent disco type setup
<unlaudable> you can tune into any speaker you want, and I think it also works for q and a afterwards... I'll try it myself on Thursday
<chesedo> interesting...
<pavlushka> unlaudable: click on the xchat icon on the notification bar again and you are supposed to get it back
<unlaudable> pavlushka, it disappears
<unlaudable> gone gone gone
<pavlushka> unlaudable: with the icon?
<unlaudable> not in the alt-tab
<unlaudable> I tried dragging the icon to the bar on the left even
<pavlushka> unlaudable: yes, it doesn't show in the alt+tab
<unlaudable> doesnt work
<pavlushka> unlaudable: it's a feature but if you click on the icon in the notification bar, it supposed to come back
<pavlushka> *on the
<unlaudable> pavlushka, I'm avoiding clicking it in the notification bar now... that's what seems to make it disappear :D I'm also using an embarrassingly old ubuntu
<unlaudable> I'll update soonish...
<pavlushka> unlaudable: yeah I liked the gnome2 version of Ubuntu, So now I use Ubuntu-MATE
<unlaudable> I got annoyed with unity at home, intermittently lose the text boxes to login, no idea whats causing it
<unlaudable> eventually just switched to gnome there as well...
<pavlushka> unlaudable: yeah, in my case I faced that login issue too and switched from lightdm to gdm and also tried lxdm
<pavlushka> and both alternatives solved the issue but lightdm
<pavlushka> So what's on dinner Kilos ?
<Kilos> gunno
<not_found> sounds spicy
<superfly> Happy 21st birthday paddatrapper!
<paddatrapper> superfly: thanks!
<tumbleweed> o_O
<tumbleweed> happy birthday indeed :)
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: thanks a lot :) 
<nsnzero> good evening guys
<paddatrapper> Hey nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<chesedo> wow, congratz paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> chesedo: thanks :) 
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> i missed the news paddatrapper - but congrats as well 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: thanks :) (it's my 21st today) 
<chesedo> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> anybody running an ssd and hdd together ?
<nsnzero> happy birthday paddatrapper - hope you had a awesome day
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: thanks, that I did 
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: i wont forget your birthday - its also my sister's birthday today
<paddatrapper> Oh cool! It's a good birthday :D
<Kilos> oh my  21 today
<Kilos> well done paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: dankie oom :)
<Kilos> i feel good
<Kilos> im only 3 times your age
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> hehe, still long time to go then!
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> hi superfly tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> and inetpro dit sous nog steeds hier
<Kilos> and bed time for me. night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> happy birthday paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Thanks inetpro
<inetpro> time to call it a night as well 
<inetpro> superfly: hold the fort 
<superfly> I'd rather leave it in more capable hands
<not_found> paddatrapper: happy birthday!
<paddatrapper> Thanks not_found! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I've falled in love with Docker again
<smile> I thought you found a girlfriend, superfly 
<paddatrapper> superfly: I still see it more as a developer's tool. And that's based on pretty much nothing...
<paddatrapper> I guess I should try it before dismissing it, just I know lxc already and have everything set up using it 
<superfly> smile: I already have a wife. girlfriend is not necessary ;-)
<superfly> paddatrapper: Docker and lxc are essentially the same thing. Docker is just more mature and has better tools.
<superfly> I think Docker's killer feature is image inheritance.
<paddatrapper> superfly: I'll have to check it out tomorrow then. As far as I know lxc has been around longer than docker. It's lxd that's immature 
<superfly> paddatrapper: is lxc/lxd backed by a company?
<smile> superfly: nice
<paddatrapper> superfly: IBM and Google apparently 
<paddatrapper> Seems the main difference between LXC and Docker is that LXC supports multiple processes, while docker only supports one
<superfly> Docker doesn't only support one, it's just the way most people MAKE their containers
<superfly> paddatrapper: https://phusion.github.io/baseimage-docker/
<superfly> paddatrapper: the point I think is that you shouldn't put all your services into a single image
<superfly> paddatrapper: remember, they both use cgroups
<paddatrapper> superfly: I generally have a container per application service - so if an application requires LAMP, I'll have nginx, MySQL and PHP all running in the container. That way a snapshot of the container is portable and can be run with little configuration from anywhere 
<paddatrapper> But I'll do some more reading tomorrow and try set something up to test. Night everyone 
<not_found> *blink*
<superfly> paddatrapper: ouch, that's not really the idea behind containers
<not_found> containers are created to hold items like wtaer
<not_found> *water even
<not_found> or your lunch
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-22
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: a very happy birthday for the past and the future
<not_found> cheers all... home time
<andrewlsd> Morning all :-)
<andrewlsd> Nice Docker/LXD chat yetsterday evening.  :-)  we do a lot of OpenShift platform (Docker container format + Kubernetes + Persistent Volumes and a whole bunch more coole features)
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Thanks
<paddatrapper> superfly: I know, but just haven't changed it. Requires me redoing things like the ansible playbooks and that requires time...
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: sounds cool, never heard of OpenShift before
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: you can test it out via "MiniShift"
 * paddatrapper goes to look
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: Blurb: "Minishift is an open-source project dedicated to developing and supporting Minishift. The code base is forked from the Minikube project. Minishift helps you run OpenShift locally by running a single-node OpenShift cluster inside a VM. You can try out OpenShift or develop with it, day-to-day, on your local host. Minishift uses libmachine for provisioning VMs, and OpenShift Origin for running the cluster. "
<andrewlsd> https://github.com/minishift/minishift/
<chesedo> morning paddatrapper andrewlsd and all others
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<andrewlsd> hi chesedo
<chesedo> docker-compose also helps a lot to have one service per container
 * chesedo has the home-server setup so that every thing (squid, aria, quassel-core, backuppc, etc) is in a container
<andrewlsd> if you add the kubernetes bit, then 1 service per container with several service_containers per pod. so you may have a LAMP pod with one or more Apache containers  ; a DB container and some storage volumes
<andrewlsd> btw, like Ubuntu is doing ZFS as a container backend (with LXD and/or Docker), SUSE is doing btrfs-backed Docker for near instant container creation via btrfs snapshots.
<andrewlsd> ... expect that around March.
 * andrewlsd _really_ likes containers
 * andrewlsd currently runs LXD (because I'm running Ubuntu).  but superfly's point about "inheritance" is definitely a major advantage for Docker. whereby it (in theory) reduces the size requirement for each container image.
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: as long as they aren't using RAID 5 or 6 on btrfs it sounds good :)
<andrewlsd> I do think, however, that using "layers" must introduce some latency, due to the normal UnionFS layer on layer on layer
<paddatrapper> I'm sure there must be some performance hit
<andrewlsd> so you _either_ get inheritance or best performance.
<andrewlsd> not that inheritance would mean _poor_ performance
<andrewlsd> one thing that I am not sure of yet, and would love for someone to explain to me ....: What happens to all my old docker image commits. Is there some way of automatically deleting the superceded ones? Otherwise I'd eventually have a massive image registry, and yet only be using a handful of the layers
<superfly> By the way, my RedHat interview this morning went well. The recruiter guy is going to give my CV to a few teams within RH to look at. 
<superfly> paddatrapper, chesedo, andrewlsd ^^
<paddatrapper> superfly: great news!
<superfly> andrewlsd: intermediary containers get deleted. Also, you can clear your cache 
<superfly> andrewlsd: there are a few tricks
<andrewlsd> superfly: +1
<chesedo> superfly: awesome!!
<andrewlsd> superfly: wootness (re RH)
<chesedo> andrewlsd: there is also 'docker image' to list them all and 'docker rmi' to delete once that you want
<superfly> andrewlsd: also, there is a new distribution called Alpine
<andrewlsd> superfly: regarding registry, I was thinking of a company environment, where lots of devs are committing images.  I guess, they should all build each time from as small a base as possible
<andrewlsd> superfly: I've got alpine docker and LXD stuff (basically kernel+busybox)
<chesedo> andrewlsd: why not just docker-compose files around?
<chesedo> pass *
<andrewlsd> chesedo: yip, I know about docker-rmi.   and I agree wrt docker-compose files being passed around (where passed means `git pull`
<andrewlsd> )
<andrewlsd> s/docker-rmi/docker\ rmi/
<superfly> You can also run a local Docker registry 
<andrewlsd> OpenShift and Docker-DC make the orchestration of large app environments very nice.
<andrewlsd> and the whole build automation CI/CD workflow.
<andrewlsd> so whilst OpenShift is a RH sponsored project, there is no reason your containers must be RH stuff.
<andrewlsd> superfly: +1 for local Docker registry. Several examples including the Portus.org project
<superfly> Night everyone, it's a few minutes away from midnight, and I need to be awake and alert tomorrow, we're driving up the mountain to see the snow. 
 * andrewlsd out for a bit.
<andrewlsd> ciao 'fly!
<superfly> (as in, I am driving) 
<superfly> Bye andrewlsd, love to the wife and kids! 
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> all the best superfly 
<Kilos> morning everyone
<unlaudable> morning
<nsnzero> morning Kilos and unlaudable 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero paddatrapper andrewlsd inetpro 
 * Kilos happy for fly
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos 
<unlaudable> why is Kilos happy for superfly?
<unlaudable> mmm is there an extension or rfc or something for irc to show all previous history since been disconnected?
<nsnzero> unlaudable: there should be a link on the top for archived irc chats - you can use that to catch-up 
<nsnzero> unlaudable: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Kilos>  because he has a good chance of getting a job at redhat unlaudable 
<Kilos> passed the first interview stage
<unlaudable> nsnzero, I'm thinking more broadly than just this #, the irc protocol/server itself...
<unlaudable> nsnzero, I was wondering if irc had such a feature if it would compete better with slack et al..
<unlaudable> Kilos, superfly ah ok awesome, good luck :-)
<nsnzero> maybe a plugin ? which client you use ?
<inetpro> good mornings
<unlaudable> nsnzero, I'm using xchat I think it should be something built into the standard though... then everyone could have an option to view the history someway...
 * inetpro still prefers irc over slack
<inetpro> unlaudable: ^^
<unlaudable> nsnzero, /history #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> you can't beat irc
<inetpro> just get yourself on quassel with a quassel-core backend 
<unlaudable> inetpro, sure, but you have to admit,  features in slack like being able to reply and thread a conversation, and searching history that you were not online for I useful...
<inetpro> unlaudable: true
<inetpro> "Let's all jump on the bandwagon of another closed-source, proprietary, walled-garden service and hand over all of our private intra-company communications to a private third-party in another country. GREAT IDEA."
<unlaudable> this is what got me wondering about it... https://twitter.com/jbeda/status/833008797459230721
<inetpro> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486688
<unlaudable> which was prompted by this... https://twitter.com/Kris__Nova/status/832960424438018051
<unlaudable> which was prompted by the cost of slack...
<unlaudable> turns out slack will let the kubernetes community have it for nothing anyway
<unlaudable> inetpro, agreed, orgs tend to go for it though for convenience
<nsnzero> irc is an old protocol 
<unlaudable> yeah, probably would never happen... just thinking out loud
<unlaudable> improving this would be cool... https://twitter.com/jhulten/status/833012133851860992
<nsnzero> there already so many protocols out there 
<nsnzero> how much faster is an ssd when used only for booting ?
<not_found> o/
<unlaudable> https://twitter.com/daviottenheimer/status/833495843760005120 :D
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos-
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: Not sure if this is a Quassel feature or not, but perhaps search for "IRC backlog request"
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: and there is always XMPP.
<andrewlsd> btw, we use Rocket.Chat at work, and theblazehen found a Pidgin plugin for Rocket. So now I can use a native app for that too, instead of an electron (web-wrapper)
 * andrewlsd goes away again
<unlaudable> andrewlsd, just a general thought about irc vs slack et al... can use things like ZNC as well... 
<unlaudable> havent heard of quassel though looking at it...
<Kilos> please give me a word made with these letters PICHER
<unlaudable> CHIPER? but that seems to be missing  a P
<Kilos> must be a recocnised word
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz define chiper
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about chiper. Maybe you meant Hiper, Chipper, Chirper, Chider, Chimer or chipper?
<Kilos> ai!
<unlaudable> CIPHER
<unlaudable> maaz define PICHRE
<Maaz> unlaudable: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<unlaudable> maaz define cipher
<Maaz> unlaudable: Cipher \Ci"pher\, a. Of the nature of a cipher; of no weight or influence. "Twelve cipher bishops." --Milton. [1913 Webster], Cipher \Ci"pher\, v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Ciphered}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Ciphering}.] To use figures in a mathematical process; to do sums in arithmetic. [1913 Webster]  'T was certain he could write and cipher too. --Goldsmith. [1913
<Maaz> Webster], Cipher \Ci"pher\, v. t. 1. To write in occult characters. [1913 Webster]  His n…
<unlaudable> ceriph
<unlaudable> I'm not that smart I'm using an anagram generator ;-P
<unlaudable> richer
<unlaudable> feeling dumber all the time...
<nsnzero> cipher is a common word / handle amongst 1337 groups
<nsnzero> anyone watched the story of wikileaks ?
<unlaudable> which one?
<unlaudable> oh wait I'm thinking fo Snowden...
<nsnzero> we steal secrets unlaudable 
<unlaudable> havent seen it...
<unlaudable> nsnzero, worth it?
<nsnzero> its a documentary - its informative and an eye-opener 
<nsnzero> HACKERS is the best computer comedy i watched 
<Kilos> ty unlaudable 
<unlaudable> https://riot.im/
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: that's a client for matrix.org   
<unlaudable> andrewlsd, yes...
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: ZNC and Quassel are similar.
<andrewlsd> ^ in that use case
<andrewlsd> at least, similar to each other. didn't mean to imply similar to Matrix
<andrewlsd> Matrix has IRC bridges ;-)
<unlaudable> andrewlsd, dandy, not sure I am such an irc nut that I'm going to use em...
<unlaudable> I like the idea of being permanently connected though... if only just for idlerpg ;-P
<andrewlsd> +1
<andrewlsd> which is why I use Quassel.
<andrewlsd> so I can connect via Android + PC simultaneously
<andrewlsd> (or alternatively)
<andrewlsd> In normal IRC that would require multiple NICs.
<andrewlsd> so (probably the same as with ZNC) Quassel makes the IRC connection, I connect to Quassel.
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: do you know kmf?
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: thanks for the introduction to Frazz ;-)  via Twitter.
<unlaudable> andrewlsd, we work at the same place :-)
<andrewlsd> unlaudable: I thought that might be the case ;-)
<andrewlsd> so unlaudable, do you count time in BC?
<unlaudable> andrewlsd, do you like Halls?
<andrewlsd> haha
<unlaudable> ;-P
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: Weechat also does permanent connections quite nicely :)
<andrewlsd> +1 paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> Yay. got Zatech slack IRC gateway hooked up now.
<andrewlsd> happy camper.
<nsnzero> i need to test gflops in opencl - any ideas ?
<andrewlsd> something like a stress tester for cuda?
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: something similar - just to show me the throughput - its for opencl on intel device - the another laptop has the radeon
 * andrewlsd goes to ask theblazehen
<nsnzero> all hail theblazehen
<andrewlsd> all hail!
 * andrewlsd finds https://github.com/matszpk/clgpustress
<andrewlsd> ^ ***THIS PROGRAM IS VERY DANGEROUS FOR GRAPHICS CARD AND CAN OVERHEAT OR DAMAGE YOUR GRAPHICS CARD***
<andrewlsd> warning in bold at http://clgpustress.nativeboinc.org/
<nsnzero> lol - i was just copying that text as well 
<andrewlsd> theblazehen says "Dunno about gflops, but if it's for comparisons I'd imagine most rendering benchmarks would be alright, since they would be using floating point."
<nsnzero> fyi - this intel i5 cpu can push 14 gflops which is the 2 gflop more than the ibm ascii white supercomputer built in 2001
<andrewlsd> btw nsnzero you can use openCL with `ffmpeg` https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/HWAccelIntro
<nsnzero> it had 8 192 375mhz processors and costs a cool $110 million
<nsnzero> how technology has progressed 
<andrewlsd> wow.
<andrewlsd> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCI_White
<andrewlsd> weighed 106 tons
<andrewlsd> The power-to-weight ratio has improved somewhat :-P
<nsnzero> if anybody is interested used xeon e5 processors are going really cheap - 8 cores 16 threads
<nsnzero> http://www.techspot.com/review/1155-affordable-dual-xeon-pc/
<nsnzero> asteroids@home has a nice lookup to compare real world cpu performance asteroidsathome.net
<andrewlsd> nsnzero:  via Colin: https://github.com/davidrohr/hpl-gpu
<nsnzero> home time - chat later guys - take care 
<nsnzero> thanks andrewlsd i will look into it 
<the_nuv> o/
 * the_nuv loer in
<paddatrapper> the_nuv: \o
 * pavlushka ahoys ZA
<smile> pavlushka: whole SA? :o 
<pavlushka> smile: :)
 * smile listens to Paul Young - Everything Must Change
<nsnzero> evening folks
<smile> good evening
<nsnzero> hi smile
<smile> Hi :) 
<smile> My car refused to start! :o
<smile> It's a little of 6 months old
<smile> * over
<nsnzero> what car ?
<smile> a Hyundai i20
<nsnzero> lights and hooter works ?
<smile> Yeah :)
<nsnzero> battery ruled out
<nsnzero> ignition lights comming on ?
<smile> What are those :P
<smile> you mean dashboard lights? :)
<nsnzero> the lights on the instrument cluster ? yip
<smile> just the initial dashboard lights when I put the key inside the slot, not the ones when he's started
<smile> it's a leased car, I will report the incident to the garage or leasing company, whichever one comes first :)
<smile> I have 24/7 assistance so if I'm in trouble they will come and get me
<nsnzero> possible alarm / immoblizer but those are addons i think
<smile> Whats an immobilizer?
<nsnzero> fuel cut-off connects to your alarm
<nsnzero> does the car swing when you turn the key ?
<smile> Burglars alarm?
<nsnzero> car alarm
<smile> Not sure what you mean by swing. It didnt move
<nsnzero> do you hear the motor turning / cranking ?
<smile> Yeah 
<smile> Start motor runs
<nsnzero> problem solved ?
<smile> For now :-P 
<nsnzero> brb
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro 202mm and 1 today
<Kilos> night
<nsnzero> night KIA 
<nsnzero> night Kilos
<inetpro> good night km
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-23
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I have an interview with one of the teams in RedHat on Friday, and one with another team in RedHat early next week.
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> inetpro, paddatrapper: ^^
<paddatrapper> superfly: that's great news! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: thanks. They sound really keen to get me in there, and I'm really hoping that it'll work out
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> superfly: sounds promising... which department there are you most interested in (if i may ask)?
<Kilos> morning za peeps. great news superfly 
<Kilos> hi inetpro as well also too
<chesedo> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper andrewlsd smile Squirm Xethron and lurkers
<paddatrapper> hi oom Kilos, chesedo 
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos paddatrapper smile Squirm Xethron chesedo
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<paddatrapper> hi andrewlsd 
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper andrewlsd
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning thatgraemeguy 
<andrewlsd> \o thatgraemeguy
<smile> Good morning :-) 
<nsnzero> morning guys
<nsnzero> some advice - i got another laptop - thinking of install mint 18 kde on it - good or bad ?
<smile> mint is always polished :) 
<nsnzero> hi smil
<nsnzero> hi smile
<smile> hi :)
<smile> this morning, my car decided "let's pretend nothing happened yesterday"
<nsnzero> cars sometimes do that
<nsnzero> when they need some love and attention
<smile> in january my car got love at the garage so it shouldn't complain :)
<nsnzero> checking out elementary as well - i want a eye-catching desktop - not productivity just awesome 
<smile> elementary is awesome, but has some dated packages, just like ubuntu
<smile> that's why I'm using Manjaro Linux
<nsnzero> smile: kde or xfce desktop ?
<smile> I'm using mate, but I used xfce for a long time
<smile> I installed mate on top of the xfce edition, in fact
<nsnzero> mate is too much like win95 for me 
<nsnzero> i was checking out windows 10 update plans - it will soon resemble gnome 3 
<smile> Hehe
<nsnzero> conky has some nice themes as well 
<nsnzero> nothing more eye catching than countless stats on your desktop
<inetpro> oh my, what's the time?
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<inetpro> and hi everyone else also
<Kilos> hi there inetpro raining here again, on and off
<andrewlsd> ola inetpro
<superfly> inetpro: at the time you were asking, 5:09am
<inetpro> haha, good mornings superfly, why wake up so early? :-)
<superfly> kiddo woke me up at 4, I can't get back to sleep 
<superfly> chesedo: the interview on Friday is with the quality engineering team, so they write and run tests
<superfly> chesedo: I don't know what the other department is yet, but it will be something similar most likely 
<superfly> Honestly, the exact type of job doesn't matter,  I know it's a great company to work for, so getting anything there will be good 
<andrewlsd> hey superfly :-D
<superfly> Yo andrewlsd 
<Kilos> hi superfly good luck with everything you do sir
<superfly> Thanks Kilos 
<andrewlsd> It is seriously warm in CPT today. My sweat is sweating.
<chesedo> morning superfly
<chesedo> it is so cold in Prt that one would expect snow any minute :P
<Kilos> ai! now ssl isnt good enough you gotta do sasl as well on freenode
<superfly> This was us yesterday: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ1bCgIl_uI/
<Kilos> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication
<Kilos> snow is for penguins and walrusses superfly 
<Kilos> and seals
<Kilos> and polar bears
<superfly> andrewlsd: it is winter here and I'm walking around in short sleeves. 
<Kilos> eek
<superfly> Kilos: we had to drive up into the mountains to get to the snow 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi there
<Kilos> temp superfly ?
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> Hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey superfly, mountains are cool, especially when they have snow on them.
<superfly> magespawn: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ1bCgIl_uI/
<magespawn> new pc setup with ubuntu
<magespawn> that looks like something out of frozen
<superfly> So, if I get this job with RedHat, I'll penally by myself the Dell XPS Developer Edition 
<superfly> *probably 
<superfly> Stupid autocarrot 
<superfly> *buy
<magespawn> that sounds pretty cool superfly 
<superfly> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-9360-laptop/pd?3x_nav=OS_BRAND%3DUBUNT&3x_page=1&filterCollapsed=true
<superfly> It's expensive, but it will be an investment 
<paddatrapper> Su
<paddatrapper> superfly: and run Fedora on it? :p
<magespawn> nice the 13 inch?
<superfly> paddatrapper: I haven't decided yet 
<magespawn> i was daydreaming about these http://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/envy---omen/spectre-x360-211501--1
<superfly> paddatrapper: I might install Debian and then run a Fedora VM if necessary 
<inetpro> Kilos: I do think we got you to use SASL long ago already
<magespawn> superfly: if you do get the redhat job, what would you be doing there?
<superfly> It depends on the position, but likely something devops
<Kilos> oh my inetpro all i used was ssl
<Kilos> anyway i have got there at last
<magespawn> superfly cool beans
<magespawn> right I am out of here. chat later all
<paddatrapper> superfly: the snow looks like great fun! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: up until your fingers are in absolute agony because of how cold they are
<superfly> dude, it is COLD
<paddatrapper> Haha. I know! I realised that after I soaked my gloves for the first time
<nsnzero> hi all
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-24
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro paddatrapper superfly tumbleweed Xethron chesedo and others
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly
<superfly> night night Kilos, inetpro. Time for me to go to bed.
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos, inetpro
<paddatrapper> Night superfly
<inetpro> superfly: good luck with your interview tomorrow
<superfly> Thanks!
<inetpro> and good night
<superfly> It'll be 6:30pm your time "today"
<neon> morning alll
<Kilos> hi Guest70078 
<Kilos> neon is a good nick
<Guest70078> so i am trying out kde neon and arch today
<Guest70078> morning Kilos - its nsnzero
<Kilos> aha
<Guest70078> kde neon has this new feature where the app menu appears has a drop down list in the title bar
<Guest70078> saving 1 line - usefull on small laptop screens
<neon__> anyone tried arch or manjaro
<chesedo> moring inetpro Kilos paddatrapper neon__ and all others
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<paddatrapper> neon__: I moved from arch to debian sid
<paddatrapper> (via kubuntu)
<neon__> morning chesedo and paddatrapper 
<neon__> using kde neon - just testing it now - nsnzero
<neon__> paddatrapper, i like the kde desktop - and sid updates are slower to be released
<paddatrapper> neon__: Yeah it is a little slower. neon has an ubuntu base right?
<neon__> yes paddatrapper - 16.04 lts 
<neon__> i install arch once then i realised it didnt have a desktop environment - that has to be downloaded seperately
<neon__> my hhd caddy finally arrived - going to put a 1T hdd into the dvd rom bay 
<Xethron> Hello Kilos!
<Xethron> To all the developers out there, this is the last weekend to submit your CFP's to PHP South Africa 2017. This is going to be a 3 day conference in Cape Town, running from 27 to 29 September. Register at https://cfp.phpsouthafrica.com or give me a shout if you need more info.
 * pavlushka ahoys ZA
<Xethron> ahoy
<AMZ-X> All from ZA?
<Kilos> hi AMZ-X 
<Kilos> mostly yes but some have gone to work in the states and uk
<Kilos> and some visitors from belgium and other african countries
<Kilos> where are you
<AMZ-X> South Africa, have a weird issue with Github
<Kilos> hang around, someone here will be able to help you
<Kilos> paddatrapper chesedo ^^
<Kilos> and you are welcome to habg here 24/7 AMZ-X 
<Kilos> hang
<paddatrapper> AMZ-X: hey. What's the issue?
<AMZ-X> Shot people, so nice...
<AMZ-X> Who has Telkom as their ISP?
<Kilos> there are a few of us
<Kilos> ive been using telkom mobile for a few years, but last month that cheap cellc bundle
<AMZ-X> Yeah, look here me and a friend who uses Arch, have issues rendering GitHub correctly
<AMZ-X> All my web browsers, Android/Linux cannot retreieve github's files (.js, .ico, .css, etc.)
<AMZ-X> Wondering if it is a Telkom related problem or Router
<paddatrapper> AMZ-X: I'm on telkom. Can access GitHub no problem
<AMZ-X> paddatrapper: afrikaans?
<AMZ-X> Another friend confirmed Github not rendering correctly on a S6
<AMZ-X> Telkom as ISP
<nsnzero> evening all
<AMZ-X> awe
<nsnzero> my search for a dekstop environment continues...
<AMZ-X> What have you tried?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything
<Kilos> kde rocks
<nsnzero> plasma 5.9 and i3
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero do you use guthub?
<Kilos> github as well
<Kilos> AMZ-X needs some help
<AMZ-X> only KDE and i3?
<nsnzero> kde is awesome Kilos 
<Kilos> im not changing soon
<nsnzero> i know gnome , unity and cinnamon as well , played alittle in elementary as well
<AMZ-X> Thoughts on cinnamon?
<Kilos> one day try tinycorelinux
<nsnzero> what trouble you with git AMZ-X ?
<nsnzero> i have it kilos 
<Kilos> AMZ-X most of the guys get here later after dinner
<AMZ-X> Basically is your ISP Telkom?
<Kilos> you have tinycore?
<Kilos> it was too much work for me learning a new way of doing things but nice and fast and light
<nsnzero> no AMZ-X i using mobile lte from cell c or vodacom
<AMZ-X> Kilos ever tried Arch?
<AMZ-X> I see, no this is quite a specific issue
<nsnzero> Kilos: i got this plasma set up perfectly - but copying it to the other laptop is problematic 
<Kilos> no from the sound of things arch is even harder work, i understand ubuntu mostly and the guys help where i get stuck
<AMZ-X> Involves Linux/Android and Telkom + Github
<Kilos> nsnzero systemback?
<nsnzero> so i said while i a settling it in i will try other distro/enviroments
<Kilos> i wonder if inetpro is still using telkom
<Kilos> oompie waar is jy
<Kilos> 20 minute dan is familie tyd verby
<AMZ-X> Sit en drink oom
<Kilos> haha
<nsnzero> Kilos: got my ssd installed today - its fast 13 secs to full plasma neon desktop
<Kilos> yeah ssd's rock. i happy with my second hand 320g windows discard
<nsnzero> AMZ-X: is telkom blocking github ? 
<Kilos> AMZ-X how you know im a oom?
<nsnzero> i have a github account but i havent used it yet
<AMZ-X> Groot kans gevat en dit paid off. 
<Kilos> hahaha
<AMZ-X> I'm guessing I am the youngest here?
<nsnzero> you most probaly are 
<AMZ-X> nsnzero no not blocking
<AMZ-X> it is accessible, but not rendering correctly 
<nsnzero> via broswer on android ?
<nsnzero> Kilos: my plasma setup - > http://pasteboard.co/3PkuUGfjV.png 
<paddatrapper> AMZ-X: Sorry, stepped out. I'm English, maar hier is 'n mix
<paddatrapper> We have all ages here, which is pretty fun
 * paddatrapper goes back to working
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper - working late
<Kilos> nsnzero image not found
<nsnzero> 1 sec kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> \o/ I feel the interview with RedHat went well
<tumbleweed> \o/
<Kilos> yay superfly tell why 
<nsnzero> kilos http://pasteboard.co/ChL6HyxBz.png another 1 
<superfly> Kilos: well, they are looking for someone with my skillset who understands what they are trying to do.
<superfly> which I do
<superfly> and I think that's the main thing
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> we rooting for you superfly 
<superfly> anyway, I need to get going, I have some gardening to do at Grandma's :-)
<Kilos> hope you get it superfly 
<Kilos> ya go do some real work for a change
<Kilos> eeek nsnzero too much to look at
<Kilos> one needs two eyes to work like that
<Kilos> or even 3 will be good
<nsnzero> its eye candy Kilos 
<Kilos> too much for one eye
<Kilos> but doesnt look bad at all actually
<Kilos> i prefer candy in my mouth
<nsnzero> lol Kilos - i appreciate the honesty
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> now to transfer it across is a mission - so many little settings
<Kilos> i suppose to a boss you would look very busy
<nsnzero> i dont use this laptop for working 
<nsnzero> i use an access database - so i have to use windoze
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: yeah. Finishing audio clips for a show tomorrow. What theme is that? 
<nsnzero> custom interceptor theme with custom icons with custom zsh 
<nsnzero> icons are humanity mixed with adwaita numix and something else i forgot...
<nsnzero> oxygen icons - remembered now
<inetpro> good evening
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: I like the positive feedback
<inetpro> nsnzero: good and yourself?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes I still use Telkom LTE 10+10
<nsnzero> all well inetpro - thanks for asking
<Kilos> aw that guy needed help with github he thinks telkom blocking something
<inetpro> normally when something like that happens I do a cold restart of my router before blaming everything else
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: ah cool 
<paddatrapper> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi paddatrapper
<nsnzero> no problem paddatrapper 
<nlsthzn> have you tried turning it off and on again :p
<nsnzero> good night all
<inetpro> good night nsnzero
<nsnzero> take care inetpro 
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> lekker slaap magespawn
<magespawn> ahh you too inetpro 
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Kilos> have a good hard working weekend
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-25
<squish102> superfly: there must be lots of jobs to choose from
<squish102> difficult to find IT staff atm
<squish102> especially mobile/big data/cloud/security
<superfly> squish102: well, I don't think I can really do better than RedHat :-)
<superfly> squish102: but it's just a little difficult for me to get something that works for both me and the company
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> from last night's thread, i guess that not many noticed github's updated UI this week...
<chesedo> which leads me to think that he makes use of a proxy and has a caching problem...
<Kilos> morning everyone :D
<chesedo> morning oom Kilos
<chesedo> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> gaan maar aan dankie en jy
<chesedo> lekker, was 'n besige week dankie
<Kilos> ai! die google word elke dag erger
<Kilos> ek het vir jou n epos gestuur
<Kilos> off topic i know but i hate bullies thinking they can get away with anything
<Kilos> all it takes for evil to flourish is for good people to sit back and do nothing
<chesedo> hmm, interesting that...
<nsnzero> morning guys
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> i need to reboot
<nsnzero> i need a boot - too lazy today
 * chesedo tries to fit a boot into his connection, but does not seem to be working
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos>  made my first boo hopefully it workst-repair cd,
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> stupid touchpad
<nsnzero> lol chesedo 
<nsnzero> chesedo: try loading via the boot-strap
<chesedo> nsnzero: sorry, but the boot has no straps... did not know you needed that kind :P
<nsnzero> the effect is appreciated chesedo 
<nsnzero> *effort
<nsnzero> finally got this laptop upgraded -> 8gigs ram 120G SSD and 1T hdd in a cd-rom caddy - but i am still not satisfied 
<nsnzero> i was checking out the ridiculous prices for 17" laptops - cheapest i saw was 18K most expensive 72K
<nsnzero> Kilos: knoppix has a pre-built repair cd iso - just download and burn it 
<Kilos> i have a stupid drive from a lappy that decided to boot only to grub-rescue
<Kilos> boot-repair used to fix that prob
<Kilos> ouch thats big bucks for a lappy
<nsnzero> grub doesnt give the error ?
<Kilos> grub rescue prompt
<nsnzero> i have a lenovo (is a terrible brand) laptop that has no option to boot via cd - only usb after messing around in the bios and scouring the internet for solutions
<Kilos> many commands you can use there and make new files etc but not inna thinking and concentrating mood
<Kilos> i love this lenovo thinkpad T410i
<nsnzero> Kilos: if you didnt install anything new - its a sign of a failing hdd
<nsnzero> thinkpad is a ibm brand - lenovo inherited the name when the bought of ibm laptop division
<Kilos> i have just reset the mbr so now its a clean drive basically
<Kilos> luckily i copied /home to large drive first
<nsnzero> i wasnt so lucky - lost everything about 10 000 documents - lucky i was working with my database on another pc - managed to save that  
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i always rsync home to somewhere else
<Kilos> advice from pro thats always come in handy
<nsnzero> now i just email myself everything - let google be my backup
<Kilos> eish i have many thousands of mails on gmail
<Kilos> thats why i use pop on thunderbird
<nsnzero> i created a new email - so i can keep my main email clean - imap works for me 
<Kilos> hahaha i have 5 mail accounts
<Kilos> imap from them would kill me and my data bundle
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how things there Kilos?
<magespawn> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn and there?
<nsnzero> Kilos:  you can set imap to only get headers - and download only when you want to view the mail
<Kilos> too much work pop works fine
<nsnzero> i have 1 pop account for ultra secret stuff that ii dont want google accessing 
<magespawn> all good, thanks Kilos. been on some training for a couple of weeks and generally busy.
<magespawn> nsnzero: why not just encrypt the mail?
<nsnzero> magespawn: the mail insist sent by me 
<nsnzero> isn't*
<nsnzero> chat later guys - have a good day - nap time for me 
<Kilos> hi poppingtonic 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<poppingtonic> Hello Kilos
<poppingtonic> I'm from Nairobi
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> then you should join #ubuntu-africa channel as well
<Kilos> guys from the whole of africa help each other there as well
<Kilos> do you need any help poppingtonic 
<poppingtonic> That's cool.
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> raining here again
<Kilos> since sunday 135
<poppingtonic> I don't need any help right now, I'm just joining so I can help anyone who needs any. 
<inetpro> poppingtonic: hi
<Kilos> good to have you here poppingtonic feel free to hang out 24/7
<poppingtonic> Yeah, I just set this channel to auto-join, so I'll get notified whenever anyone mentions me.
<Kilos> do the same with the africa channel and meet the guys as the pop in
<Kilos> we have guys from capetown to tunisia there
<poppingtonic> That's great
<Kilos> poppingtonic do you know symmetria and zipper
<Kilos> the both in networking in kenya
<poppingtonic> I see zipper regularly, but I haven't met symmetria in months.
<poppingtonic> Probably more than a year since the last time we met.
<Kilos> married  life and work keeping him busy it seems , he used to hang here all the time
<Kilos> we actually use his mirror for za
<chesedo> poppingtonic: hi and welcome
<nlsthzn> sup ZA?
<chesedo> not much and self nlsthzn?
<chesedo> well actually, i have to figure why my mikrotick router is not masquaring 443 traffic...
<nlsthzn> sounds painful chesedo :p not to much happening here... thanks for asking :)
 * inetpro will sign out of here in a few minutes and will hopefully be back tomorrow
<nlsthzn> bai inetpro 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos , how are you?
<hibana> wb Kilos
<hibana> oh and hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey hibana 
<nlsthzn> ah inetpro :p
<inetpro> eh ;-)
<inetpro> how're you doing nlsthzn?
<Kilos> im ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<Kilos> inetpro you sorted out already?
<nlsthzn> I'm fine thanks :)
<inetpro> Kilos: nope, just connected directly now 
<Kilos> where is not found fella
<Kilos> ah ok inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: he found his self
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> himself
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, something seems to have changed on the Telkom side
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> the site onnetsecure.telkom.co.za not showing usage info directly any more
<inetpro> maybe just temporary
<Kilos> oh yes i saw that
<Kilos> there is a nother way i think
<inetpro> have to login
<Kilos> forgotten what i did since we went cellc
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> that was a pain i think
<Kilos> cellc has 100g for R1000 and you can stretch it over a year if you like'
<Kilos> only this voda tower they share here only has edge so im in tortoiseville again
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> brings back memories though
<Kilos> when i went from gprs to edge i thought wow this is fast
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> what a twit
<inetpro> 1c per MB is a nice price
<inetpro> just need to have something in place to limit you usage so you don't eat it in one day
<inetpro> your usage*
 * inetpro should test cellC
<Kilos> too much to eat in one day
<Kilos> i dont do youtube or download videos
<Kilos> 20 mins skype daily
<Kilos> they also have 200g for R1500
<Kilos> im lucky ian gets the bundles
<inetpro> will try it out one of these days
<inetpro> my Telkom contract runs out in a month or two
<inetpro> if they don't wake up I will jump ship
<Kilos> if you get a good cellc signal there there isnt any reason to stay with telkom
<inetpro> also planning to keep my current mobile phone and go to prepaid 
<inetpro> that way I can switch networks easily
<Kilos> i even got telkom to start building another tower near kroondal so telkom signal will be good soon, they just need to give better bundles
<Kilos> we can see kroondal from here at night
<Kilos> maybe 10 ks away
<Kilos> but for now at least im still connected
<inetpro> I give up with Vodacom, they're generally still the best network around but useless in my area and aftre so many followups they still don't upgrade the network here to proper LTE
<inetpro> and they remain pricey
 * nlsthzn is so happy with fibre and unlimited, moving away from this will be torture
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I wish I could get it here
<nlsthzn> I remember 8 years ago inquiring about internet and they basically list you the prices and the speed... then all the saffa's were; "But what is the cap?"  They had no idea what we meant
<nlsthzn> now if you really want great internet for very cheap you need to be in India...
<nlsthzn> wow, competition there is hectic
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you manage usage on CellC, do they have a nice interface like Telkom?
<Kilos> i have no idea inetpro 
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiKhoKh0qvSAhXGtBQKHf9oCs4QFggbMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cellc.co.za%2Fcellc%2Fprepaid-contract-detail%2FGiga&usg=AFQjCNHEE_BQ9fCM2OfTT9zoHEOdSVhcew
<Kilos> ouch sorry
<Kilos> i forget to first go to the link
<inetpro> 100 Prepaid = R1499 once-off
<nsnzero> good afternoon all
<inetpro> wb nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi inetpro - thanks
<nsnzero> question - there is a daemon called upower.service that delays my boot-up by 42 seconds when i have a sd card plugged in 
<nsnzero> 44.423s upower.service
<nsnzero> report from systemd-analyze blame
<inetpro> wow, that is a long delay
<inetpro> nsnzero: see: https://upower.freedesktop.org/
<nsnzero> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> not that there's much to read there
<inetpro> maybe look at this also http://askubuntu.com/questions/765969/long-delay-after-bootin-upower-service-requires-26s
<nsnzero> its definately the sd card that is causing the delay - maybe i need to enable something / disable something in bios 
<nsnzero> going to experiment abit 
<nsnzero> ok after disabling card reader power saving in bios - > success 
<nsnzero> upower 429ms upower.service
<nsnzero> Startup finished in 10.027s (firmware) + 3.526s (loader) + 13.830s (kernel) + 8.746s (userspace) = 36.130s
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> ssd fast hey nsnzero 
 * not_found has a rogue irc client still running with nlsthzn logged in it seems
<not_found> already purged it from app and it still lingers 
<Kilos> i put one in the thinkpad and was amazed at the performance
<not_found> persistent bugger :p
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> hi Kilos | not_found 
<not_found> o/ nsnzero 
<nsnzero> my other latop with normal hdd boots in 49 seconds though - so i going to make this 1 faster 
<not_found> not only don't I have a ssd but my "new" hdd I bought is a 5400rpm green drive (s l          o                     w                                                  !)
<nsnzero> the WD green drives are slower - maximum power saving  
<nsnzero> i wonder if i can put root on a sd card and home on the hdd 
<nsnzero> like a ghetto hybrid ssd/hdd combo
<Kilos> google it , i think ive seen something about that
<Kilos> what size ssd you got?
<not_found> nsnzero, exactly my point
<nsnzero> this 1 is 16G got a 32G lying somewhere 
<nsnzero> sorry Kilos its a 120G evo - lol - 
<nsnzero> the sd card is 16 G - nsnzero doesnt read before typing 
<inetpro> not_found: find your self man
<Kilos> i was lucky, my ssd is 128g
<Kilos> crashed on windows pc and the IT guys couldnt fix it cheap i think
<Kilos> kept crashing with any windows, i zeroed it and put kde on and been running fine for near 6 months i think
<nsnzero> got mine from school by asking nicely 
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> they dont know this is linux - they think its windows 10 with a funny theme
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> now i need to get a these icons to look nice and flashy - i dont like the flat minimalistic breeze icons
<theblazehen> http://tracker.ceph.com/projects/ceph/wiki/Ceph-Brag The existence of this is even more reason for me to move to ceph at home. Will be a lot simpler than my current config as well
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<nsnzero> what is ceph ?
<theblazehen> hey nsnzero. Basically like a way to spread storage across multiple nodes etc
<theblazehen> https://ceph.com/
<nsnzero> oh ok - like a NAS system
<nsnzero> NAS = Network Assisted Storage
<theblazehen> Pretty much if you use cephfs
<theblazehen> Currently using just plain iscsi
<inetpro> theblazehen: have you played around with gluster?
<theblazehen> inetpro a bit some time back, iirc it can't do tiered storage?
<not_found> night all
 * inetpro needs to make time to play with ceph
<Kilos> inetpro are you finished yet?
<Kilos> hurry man i need to sleep
<nsnzero> lol
<andrewlsd_> night all
<inetpro> Kilos: finished with what?
<Kilos> work man
 * inetpro never works
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> are you home
<inetpro> it will be done when it is done
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok then i gonna sleep now
<Kilos> im old you know
<inetpro> haha, please go and have a rest oom Kilos
<Kilos> and more importantly im tired
<inetpro> don't want you to get older now
<Kilos> hahahha
<Kilos> ok be good. see you tomorrow
<inetpro> sleep makes you younger
<Kilos>  night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> nag oom
<inetpro> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> oh inetpro I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<inetpro> good night
<smile> You leaving, inetpro? 
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-26
<squish102> https://github.com/JamieKnight/dash-hue
<squish102> to get that working, I tried a "apt-get install node.js npm"
<squish102> and then I get an error when doing "npm install"
<squish102> after a git clone
<squish102> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmw29hu
<superfly> squish102: install nodejs-legacy
<superfly> actually, I don't think that's going to solve your error, but it's often useful anyway (due to conflicts between packaging and upstream)
<superfly> squish102: it looks like you need the development libraries for pcap installed
<superfly> squish102: sudo apt install libpcap-dev
<squish102> Thanks superfly, that looks to have gotten me past that error
<squish102> the libpcap-dev
<squish102> I had also done the nodejs-legacy earlier (and i needed that too)
<superfly> squish102: the compiler error said it was looking for a header file and couldn't find it. Classic "you don't have the -dev package installed" symptom
<superfly> Night Kilos
<Kilos> night superfly 
<Kilos> rest well
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<nsnzero> morning all 
<smile> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> How're you feeling? 
 * smile hugs Kilos
<Kilos> feeling with my hands still
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty for the hug
<smile> you're welcome
<smile> what did you do to your hands, Kilos?
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops, it's lunchtime already?
<Kilos> feel
<inetpro> good sign if you still have feeling in your hands oom Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> my feet feel as well when i step on dubbeltjies
<Kilos> spending lots of time digging their bulbs out so next year prob is less
<Kilos> and putting all seeds on braai place so they can be cremated
<Kilos> wb hibana 
<Kilos> work hard sir
<paddatrapper> Well.... Today has been interesting. Managed to fry all the electrical systems in my dad's bakkie. (wired the terminals of the battery the wrong way round for a few seconds)... 
<Kilos> oh my
<paddatrapper> And all the fuses were the wrong values, so they were of no use
<Kilos> there is a + and - on the battery
<Kilos> and connectors different sizes
<paddatrapper> Which I noticed _after_ the sparks flew
<Kilos> how you managed to do that
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> now you gotta become a sparky as well
<paddatrapper> It still runs, luckily and front lights work, but dash, indicators, all cab stuff and, judging by my dad's face, the alternator are all fried 
<inetpro> hiho, hiho it's home we go 
<hibana> goodbye
<Kilos> ouch paddatrapper 
<Kilos> later inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: waar gaan jy?
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> you went home man
<Kilos> hi poppingtonic nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> evening all 
<nsnzero> what are the good icon set for ubuntu ?
<inetpro> Kilos: are you ok?
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi nsnzero
<smile> hi inetpro and nsnzero :)
<inetpro> eh
<smile> inetpro: you surprised by seeing me? :p
<smile> the serial killer you sent at me didn't do its job very well then
<inetpro> ai!
<smile> is he still out there waiting for me? :o
<inetpro> better be on the lookout
<smile> yeah, figured that out already
<smile> But I'll have to leave my house early in the morning to go working
<smile> So no more hiding then
<inetpro> no worries smile, I called him to stop, now that you figured the plan
<smile> it became to risky, I understand
<smile> * too
<inetpro> keep smiling sir
<smile> I'll try :) 
<smile> Otherwise I'll have to change my nickname
<smile> inetpro: what did you do today?
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<smile> hi nsnzero, I'm going to grab a bite and come back after that :)
<nsnzero> still using serial inetpro -> its slow ;)
<smile> serial connections are slow by definition :)
<smile> that's why they've invented parallel connections :P
<nsnzero> on the contrary  - usb is serial smile 
<nsnzero> parallel can be defined as many serial connections 
<smile> nsnzero: I googled serial vs parallel, and you're right :) I'll admit I was wrong - https://www.howtogeek.com/171947/why-is-serial-data-transmission-faster-than-parallel-data-transmission/
<smile> "Serial transmission is slower than parallel transmission given the same signal frequency." -> that's what I thought
<nsnzero> i dabble in electronics 
<nsnzero> i have a folder with lots of linked files how do i copy it and preserve the links ?
<theblazehen> maaz tell nsnzero look at rsync, and how it get work with links. One of the ways must work for you
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<smile> Good night everyone 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-19
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<inetpro> oh and hi to all else as well
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-21
<macza01> afternoon peeps
<macza01> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<paddatrapper> Hi macza01
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for macza01!
<macza01> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> macza01: There isn't a pot on
<macza01> Hi paddatrapper am just connecting via Kiwi IRC at the moment
<macza01> so not using my usual nick lsdmacza
<paddatrapper> macza01: ah I see. How are things? 
<macza01> good. busy.
<macza01> (and hoping for much rain soon)
<paddatrapper> Yeah, rain would be very much appreciated! 
 * superfly waves from a very cold Willcox, AZ
<superfly> :-( I missed macza01
<chesedo> o/
<chesedo> superfly: used to know him?
<superfly> chesedo: If it is who I think it is, then it's andrewlsd, and I know him personally.
<chesedo> yea that lsd substr does seem to make a connection
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-22
<lsdmacza_b> Maaz: tell superfly happy birthday
<Maaz> lsdmacza_b: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<lsdmacza_b> Happy birthday to our friend on the far side of the world. (superfly)
<lsdmacza_b> kmf[m]: nice. Matrix FTW.
 * lsdmacza_b needs to set up a new Quassel core.
<superfly> I think he's confused. my birthday is not for a while
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, lsdmacza_b on freenode told me "tell superfly happy birthday" 2 hours, 16 minutes and 30 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-25
<Kilos> hi guys, another week starting soon
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: it takes only one weekend to start every other week, isn't that soon enough? :p
<pavlushka> and night night every one
<Cryterion> hmmm, monday, another week of bug searching starts :(
<Kilos> life
<Cryterion> is bugs
<Kilos> lol yip pav
<Cryterion> well atm anyway
<Kilos> you learning all the time
<Cryterion> yep
<Kilos> bug fixing isnt easy'
<Kilos> but teaches you things others never see
<Cryterion> 99 little bug in the code, patch one out, fix it about, 103 little bugs in the code
<Kilos> inetpro_: whats with the tail
<Cryterion> that's how it goes
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> i must sleep guys. keep well and be good
<Cryterion> ok, gnight
